# Ongoing Sales Incentive - Enrolling Post-6/20/10 Weeks [Merged]



## GregT

All,

I have reason to suspect that Marriott will soon announce a program whereby owners of weeks purchased after June 2010 will have the opportunity to enroll their weeks if the owner purchases Trust Points directly from Marriott.   This sounds like a version of the hybrid purchase, except that the owner is supplying the resale week.

This also sounds similar to the requalification program that we have seen with Starwood, whereby if an owner spends $20,000 (may have increased to $40,000), they can enroll a single week and make it eligible for StarOptions. I know many Starwood owners prize an Annual SDO for requalification because it is a high StarOption/low MF week.

I am curious what price threshold Marriott owners would pay in order to enroll all of their unenrolled, post June 2010 weeks.   I suspect it will require a substantial purchase of Trust Points, and curious what people would entertain.  Since TUGgers love to speculate, I thought I would toss the beach ball out there.  

I am a candidate for this because I have three unenrolled weeks (the two new 3BRs and my dedicated trader at Willow Ridge), although it would be alot more compelling for me if I could somehow access 6206/26  -- but like Dante, I have abandoned all hope.  (Fasttr, you know I like classics).

Any thoughts on this? 

Best,

Greg


----------



## bazzap

I would be ready to lay out a few thousand $s to enrol my ineligible resale weeks alongside those developer weeks I have already enrolled.
I suspect it may be tens of thousands of $s though, in which case nah thank you!


----------



## Fasttr

My gut tells me it would be like the hybrid deal, where you would have to purchase an equal or greater number of Trust points vs. the points allotted to the resale week you were enrolling.  Not cheap in most instances....but at least it would be an option.  I don't see the downside in them offering it.


----------



## dualrated2

That has been offered in the past at a few of the Hawaii presentations I've attended. The first time was about three years ago. I declined.


----------



## jont

bazzap said:


> I would be ready to lay out a few thousand $s to enrol my ineligible resale weeks alongside those developer weeks I have already enrolled.
> I suspect it may be tens of thousands of $s though, in which case nah thank you!



Im with bazzap. I would be willing to cough up a few grand in junk fees to enroll my one post 6/20/2010 week but if i had to buy an equal number for trust points for an extra 20k plus I would say thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Fasttr

GregT said:


> I have reason to suspect...



And your reason is??


----------



## CashEddie

As much as I would like for this option to come to pass, I don't think it will happen. Marriott has never liked the resale market and to offer this to external purchases would legitimize the resale market that they so much disdain.

Its all about profit for Marriott.  With the hybrid solution today, they get more money by acting as broker for the resale weeks they offer plus the points purchase.  If they started to allow the enrollment of the post 2010 weeks, they know a lot of owners have prime weeks that would essentially be getting into the program very cheap.  

For example, when I was at OceanWatch last week, they were selling 4000 points at $50K - 20% discount as an incentive for ~ $40K.  Now say if I have a week that is worth 4000 points I picked up post 2010 when the TS resale market was truly a buyers market, and they offer this option to me, I would essentially get 8000 points for $50K.  They can sale 8000 points @ $12.50/point with no incentive which is $100K.  No way they are going to give away that much value. 

Yes the $50K outlay of cash is a lot but if one had the money and wanted to have access to those points and status, it would be a much cheaper entry point then purchasing that same week resale from Marriott ($20K - $25K) plus the equivalent points at $50K which would be $75K cash outlay.


----------



## Fasttr

CashEddie said:


> As much as I would like for this option to come to pass, I don't think it will happen. Marriott has never liked the resale market and to offer this to external purchases would legitimize the resale market that they so much disdain.
> 
> Its all about profit for Marriott.  With the hybrid solution today, they get more money by acting as broker for the resale weeks they offer plus the points purchase.  If they started to allow the enrollment of the post 2010 weeks, they know a lot of owners have prime weeks that would essentially be getting into the program very cheap.
> 
> For example, when I was at OceanWatch last week, they were selling 4000 points at $50K - 20% discount as an incentive for ~ $40K.  Now say if I have a week that is worth 4000 points I picked up post 2010 when the TS resale market was truly a buyers market, and they offer this option to me, *I would essentially get 8000 points for $50K.*  They can sale 8000 points @ $12.50/point with no incentive which is $100K.  No way they are going to give away that much value.
> 
> Yes the $50K outlay of cash is a lot but if one had the money and wanted to have access to those points and status, it would be a much cheaper entry point then purchasing that same week resale from Marriott ($20K - $25K) plus the equivalent points at $50K which would be $75K cash outlay.



You are only getting 4000 points for your $40K or $50K as the other points are just an option afforded to you (which costs them nothing), that you may use or you may not use....and if you use it, MVC gets another week of inventory to use in the DC, trade via II, rent for $$ on Marriott.com, etc.  I have a feeling they would take the $40K or $50K sale all day long.


----------



## mjm1

Greg, this is an interesting question. I have asked Marriott sales people about the possibility of them offering something like this and each one of them said there is no way they would.  Of course, we can't always rely on what they say. That said, I would like to see them offer it.

We own MKO which is a post-June 2010 unit. I would consider enrolling it for a fee, but like others wouldn't want to buy additional points. I'm not sure there would be enough incentive for Marriott to offer such an opportunity.

What gives you a sense that they may decide to open this option for us?

Mike


----------



## dioxide45

CashEddie said:


> As much as I would like for this option to come to pass, I don't think it will happen. Marriott has never liked the resale market and to offer this to external purchases would legitimize the resale market that they so much disdain.
> 
> Its all about profit for Marriott.  With the hybrid solution today, they get more money by acting as broker for the resale weeks they offer plus the points purchase.  If they started to allow the enrollment of the post 2010 weeks, they know a lot of owners have prime weeks that would essentially be getting into the program very cheap.
> 
> For example, when I was at OceanWatch last week, they were selling 4000 points at $50K - 20% discount as an incentive for ~ $40K.  Now say if I have a week that is worth 4000 points I picked up post 2010 when the TS resale market was truly a buyers market, and they offer this option to me, I would essentially get 8000 points for $50K.  They can sale 8000 points @ $12.50/point with no incentive which is $100K.  No way they are going to give away that much value.
> 
> Yes the $50K outlay of cash is a lot but if one had the money and wanted to have access to those points and status, it would be a much cheaper entry point then purchasing that same week resale from Marriott ($20K - $25K) plus the equivalent points at $50K which would be $75K cash outlay.



My guess is that if they did offer such a program, they might have a secondary cutoff, preventing people from buying new resale weeks to enroll under the program. So they may say, you can enroll any week bought externally between 6/20/2010 and 6/20/2015 as long as you buy X amount of points. This would prevent people from using the current resale market to get their newly purchased external weeks in to the program.

I don't think Marriott needs the additional external resale weeks enrolled to make the program work. They would only do this if they think it can help them to sell new trust points. I know that I wouldn't do it under any circumstances, but someone with a prime week or two that are post 6/202010 resales might be willing to fork over $50K or so if that means they are instantly Chairman's Club.


----------



## l0410z

A little bit off topic .....Marriott will hit a wall when it comes to the price per point.  The fact is, the price is not tied to any underlying value other than a vacation experience.   This to me is no different than the story The Emperor's New Clothes.  Do not get me wrong, I had and continue to have nothing but wonderful vacations experiences with and because of the Marriott (week) ownership.   My vacation experiences outside of timeshares have been just as wonderful.  Neither requires a 12 plus point cost to accomplish.    

 If Marriott starts tying point purchase with resale purchases that happened after 2010, it would suggest to me the wall has been hit.  It would also suggest the hybrid model of resale (from Marriott)  and new DC point purchase is not enough of a discount to work.   

  I have not nor  would I use my legacy week for DC points.  It is too valuable as a rental.  If and when I want to use DC points, I would  tap into the DC  point rental market.   

Back on topic...I paid 5000 for my summer Monarch week which would get me 2600 DC Points  if it was allowed under the DC fold.   50 cents tp $1  per point for the enrollment and I might do it  just  for the option that allows my kids to have that option once it become their headache.


----------



## JIMinNC

l0410z said:


> A little bit off topic .....Marriott will hit a wall when it comes to the price per point.  The fact is, the price is not tied to any underlying value other than a vacation experience.



The same was said about the price of developer-sold weeks. The prices charged for those bear little relationship to the underlying value of the real estate. The price was always set more by what price the market will bear than the value of the real estate.



l0410z said:


> If Marriott starts tying point purchase with resale purchases that happened after 2010, it would suggest to me the wall has been hit.  It would also suggest the hybrid model of resale (from Marriott)  and new DC point purchase is not enough of a discount to work.



I'm not sure I agree. IF they decide to do this, it may be that they think this will increase their ability to make points sales to legacy week owners. When you think about it, for someone who already owns a week worth 4000 points, this would cut the cost per point in half for that owner's resulting 8000 points. What's in it for Marriott is they still sell 4000 points at $12.66 (or whatever) per point that they may not have otherwise sold. Plus as an added benefit they get to enroll a week that potentially increases the pool of weeks available in the points exchange pool.



l0410z said:


> I have not nor would I use my legacy week for DC points.  It is too valuable as a rental.  If and when I want to use DC points, I would  tap into the DC  point rental market.



For those of us who want no part of the weeks rental market/business, exchanging for DC points is attractive, at least for the higher-value weeks with a good MF cost/point. (By the way...I do like point rentals since that allows me to make a reservation in my own name. I just do not want to play in the consumer-to-consumer rental business - either as a renter or a landlord).


----------



## chrisfromOC

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> I have reason to suspect that Marriott will soon announce a program whereby owners of weeks purchased after June 2010 will have the opportunity to enroll their weeks if the owner purchases Trust Points directly from Marriott.   This sounds like a version of the hybrid purchase, except that the owner is supplying the resale week.
> 
> This also sounds similar to the requalification program that we have seen with Starwood, whereby if an owner spends $20,000 (may have increased to $40,000), they can enroll a single week and make it eligible for StarOptions. I know many Starwood owners prize an Annual SDO for requalification because it is a high StarOption/low MF week.
> 
> I am curious what price threshold Marriott owners would pay in order to enroll all of their unenrolled, post June 2010 weeks.   I suspect it will require a substantial purchase of Trust Points, and curious what people would entertain.  Since TUGgers love to speculate, I thought I would toss the beach ball out there.
> 
> I am a candidate for this because I have three unenrolled weeks (the two new 3BRs and my dedicated trader at Willow Ridge), although it would be alot more compelling for me if I could somehow access 6206/26  -- but like Dante, I have abandoned all hope.  (Fasttr, you know I like classics).
> 
> Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



I talked with Marriott resale earlier this week and they did tell me that if I bought a resale week they have available, it would qualify to become part of the points program if at the same time I bought a points package equivalent to the number of points that the week in question was worth.  It was kind of a non-starter to me, as I was interested in a Waiohai week 52 they have for sale, but I would not consider purchasing 5,000 destination points in addition to this week.

Chris


----------



## BocaBoy

dualrated2 said:


> That has been offered in the past at a few of the Hawaii presentations I've attended. The first time was about three years ago. I declined.



I have never seen anyone say this before and I have never been offered it in a Hawaii (or other) sales presentation.  Are you sure they were not talking about the hybrid purchase offer through Marriott Resales?


----------



## JIMinNC

chrisfromOC said:


> I talked with Marriott resale earlier this week and they did tell me that if I bought a resale week they have available, it would qualify to become part of the points program if at the same time I bought a points package equivalent to the number of points that the week in question was worth.  It was kind of a non-starter to me, as I was interested in a Waiohai week 52 they have for sale, but I would not consider purchasing 5,000 destination points in addition to this week.
> 
> Chris



This is just the standard hybrid bundle that Marriott has been offering for awhile. What GregT was referencing is allowing someone who already owns a post-2010 resale week to be able to buy points to enable that week to be enrolled.


----------



## Southerngirl528

Very interesting thread, GregT. Our 2 weeks, 2 bdrm, Oceanfront EOYO Napili in Maui were bought in 2009, so if I understand correctly we could "enroll" those 2 weeks if we wanted. We just closed on a Napili EOYE Island view 2 bdrm resale & are waiting for the transfer of title from Marriott.

I went to a member "update" when at MOC this last Feb. I have turned this every which way but loose and crunched numbers but for us it doesn't seem like enrolling our weeks would be the most economical choice. Or perhaps I'm missing some pieces of this puzzle…..

We bought MOC Napili to stay there. ONLY there. I own DVC for going elsewhere. I've looked at the points charts and we couldn't even book our own resort as long if we convert our weeks to points. Between that fact and the ridiculous cost of points, what am I missing?? In our scenario it seems to make more sense to just buy more weeks resale. If we wanted to trade for other locations, I can see the benefit. But we just want to stay longer on Maui.


----------



## Fasttr

Southerngirl528 said:


> In our scenario it seems to make more sense to just buy more weeks resale. If we wanted to trade for other locations, I can see the benefit. But we just want to stay longer on Maui.



I think that will be the reaction of most if they do roll something like this out.  Folks balked at enrolling their pre June 2010 weeks because of a couple thousand dollar enrollment fee.  What makes MVC feel that folks who bought resale post June 2010, presumably because they feel it was far more economical to do so as opposed to buying points, will all of a sudden decide to drop some major coin to buy expensive points to gain the privilege of enrolling their post 2010 weeks.  I would bet this will be met with a big yawn from the resale purchase minded community if they attempt to roll it out.


----------



## Southerngirl528

Well Fasttr, that's certainly the case for us. It just doesn't seem to make the remotest sense for us and our dedicated us of our beloved Maui Ocean Club. The prices just seem crazy. But that's just me. I figured out how many points I would need to add another week in a unit like what we bought in '09, and it was insane. We could easily buy another week resale, even at today's higher prices, for much cheaper than those crazy points. AND the extra fees……. for some folks I'm sure this program may make good sense. Just not us.


----------



## SueDonJ

dualrated2 said:


> That has been offered in the past at a few of the Hawaii presentations I've attended. The first time was about three years ago. I declined.





BocaBoy said:


> I have never seen anyone say this before and I have never been offered it in a Hawaii (or other) sales presentation.  Are you sure they were not talking about the hybrid purchase offer through Marriott Resales?



There has only ever been one person who reported to TUG that the sales office offered to enroll her post-6/20/10 external resale Week with a purchase of DC Trust Points, and several days later she reported back that the enrollment was declined after all because her Week was ineligible.  (I apologize but I can't remember her name ...)

Dualrated, if you're not talking about what Boca mentioned, a hybrid purchase of a Marriott Resale Week and Trust Points, could you be talking about the enrollment fee for an eligible Week being waived with the purchase of Trust Points?  That's also something that the sales reps have been offering for quite some time, and also different from what Greg is saying now in that Marriott reportedly will be allowing enrollment of previously-inelgible Weeks.

It will be interesting to see how/if this plays out, whether any TUGgers will see value in enrolling post-6/20/10 external resales considering that it appears it will require a purchase of Trust Points.


----------



## JIMinNC

Southerngirl528 said:


> Very interesting thread, GregT. Our 2 weeks, 2 bdrm, Oceanfront EOYO Napili in Maui were bought in 2009, so if I understand correctly we could "enroll" those 2 weeks if we wanted. We just closed on a Napili EOYE Island view 2 bdrm resale & are waiting for the transfer of title from Marriott.
> 
> I went to a member "update" when at MOC this last Feb. I have turned this every which way but loose and crunched numbers but for us it doesn't seem like enrolling our weeks would be the most economical choice. Or perhaps I'm missing some pieces of this puzzle…..
> 
> We bought MOC Napili to stay there. ONLY there. I own DVC for going elsewhere. I've looked at the points charts and we couldn't even book our own resort as long if we convert our weeks to points. Between that fact and the ridiculous cost of points, what am I missing?? In our scenario it seems to make more sense to just buy more weeks resale. If we wanted to trade for other locations, I can see the benefit. But we just want to stay longer on Maui.



The weeks you bought in 2009 you should be able to enroll without buying any expensive points. All you would have to pay is the enrollment fee, which I think is $2395 or something like that, and sometimes people have reported they have been offered lower priced deals.

But obviously, if you never want to use those weeks for anything other than Maui, you have no need for the points -- unless you just wanted to spend a small fraction of what the weeks probably cost to have the _*option*_ to select points if the need ever did arise.

In our case, if we owned any unenrolled weeks, I would gladly pay the $2395 for the flexibility to enroll and use points. For our needs, that would be a no-brainer. But the only thing that could make me interested in buying more retail trust points would be if, at some point, 1.) I felt I had to get to a higher Ownership tier like Executive for the 13 month 1+ reservation privilege or 2.) Point rentals are banned or otherwise cease to work effectively for any reason.


----------



## dualrated2

BocaBoy said:


> I have never seen anyone say this before and I have never been offered it in a Hawaii (or other) sales presentation.  Are you sure they were not talking about the hybrid purchase offer through Marriott Resales?



No, it happened not once but twice. I even discussed it in this thread two years ago.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191386 Post #5


----------



## dioxide45

dualrated2 said:


> No, it happened not once but twice. I even discussed it in this thread two years ago.
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191386 Post #5



My guess is that when push came to shove, it wouldn't have worked out. I too recall what Sue was referring to in post #19. The sales person may have said that, but we won't ever know if it would have panned out like it didn't for the person that Sue was referring to.


----------



## rovitm

When you purchase a bundled week and points combo is your week permanently eligible for points conversion?  If you later sell your points do you lose that option?


----------



## BocaBoy

rovitm said:


> When you purchase a bundled week and points combo is your week permanently eligible for points conversion?  If you later sell your points do you lose that option?



No, once enrolled the week can stay enrolled even if the trust points are later sold.


----------



## GregT

Received this email today:



> Hi Greg,
> 
> I just left you a voice mail.  We met last year and tried to sell you a “bundle”.  You said to give you a call if Marriott did offer anything out of the ordinary.  Well, here you go…
> 
> _(bolding mine <---- SueDonJ)_
> *Any external weeks purchased after the June 2010 deadline that have closed before August 15, 2015 can be enrolled in the Destinations Club for a limited time with a purchase of points:
> 
> 2500 – enrolls 1 external week
> 3500 – enrolls 2 external weeks
> 5000 – enrolls 3-7 external weeks
> 
> Limited time offer – Points purchase must be made before November 4 (Note: there is a points price increase on Sep 10)*
> 
> So, here are two options with your current portfolio.
> 
> Purchase
> 
> 2500 Destination Points
> Current Price: $31,650 ($12.66/pt)
> Mail-out Purchase Incentive:
> 1)      $3150 discount (11.40/pt) AND 2500 Club PlusPoints or 100,000 REWARDS – brings price down to $28,500
> -OR-
> 2)      $4750 discount (10.76/pt) – brings price down to $26,900
> 3)      Platinum Elite for 3 years (through Feb. 2019)
> 
> This purchase would enroll any one of your three external weeks (you choose), including the Maui 3 bedroom, with full Destination Club and Marriott Rewards conversion options.
> 
> 3500 Destination Points
> Current Price: $44,310 ($12.66/pt)
> Mail-out Purchase Incentive:
> 1)      $6650 discount (10.76/pt) AND 4000 Club PlusPoints or 400,000 REWARDS – brings price down to $37,660
> -OR-
> 2)      $8890 discount (10.12/pt) – brings price down to $35,420
> 3)      Platinum Elite for 3 years (through Feb. 2019)
> 
> This purchase would enroll any two of your three external weeks (you choose), including the Maui 3 bedroom, with full Destination Club and Marriott Rewards conversion options.
> 
> We would need a 10% minimum deposit and could give same as cash terms for 30-60 days, and using the Chase Marriott Visa could earn you an additional 135,000-190,000 Rewards.  We also offer financing.
> 
> It would be important to close fairly early if you wanted to convert any of the enrolled weeks to Destination points for 2016.
> 
> Thanks for your consideration and let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## taterhed

Dang. 

Sent from my Kindle...pls forgive errors and brevity


----------



## kds4

taterhed said:


> Dang.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle...pls forgive errors and brevity



Double Dang Indeed


----------



## kds4

GregT said:


> Received this email today:



Hmm. If you deduct the resale week enrollment fee of $2395 from those numbers which I assume is factored into the points purchase (since I didn't see it itemized in the offer), the price per point to enroll resale weeks drops even further by nearly $1 per point for the 2500 point package. 

The question is, now that we see an offer has been put in writing, is that enough to change anyone's mind about enrolling their post-2010 resale weeks? 

I have to admit, it makes me stop and think ...


----------



## Fasttr

Looks like the deal is a bit better financially than a MVC Resale hybrid/bundle package (in most instances at least), but it does require a substantial upfront outlay of $$$....as we all had been discussing.  

For me, with one post 2010 resale, it would put my all-in cost per point for the resale bundle (week/points) to enroll my one week at about $5.57 per point.  

Gotta give them credit for their creativity.  Will be interesting to see if they get many takers.


----------



## taterhed

Yeah, it's complicated.  Trying to figure the cost of exchanges, trading, eplus etc...  plus "how long do I have to keep the points before I resell to avoid loosing $3 per point?"  (10 years....ish).  2500 points doesn't get much...so you'd have to rent/convert to get the week back out that you're paying 1300 a year MF's for.
Maybe I could buy something cheap and enroll for less points...  5000 points seems cheap to enroll that gaggle of weeks he's got (or might get).  Enrolling a much smaller point generator.....well, it's not very profitable just to be able to book via MVC  (IMHO).  Can't wait to see if they have alternatives for somebody else.... afterall, there are bargain Marriotts out there....  I'd like a minimum account (for points rental) but $25k is a lot of vacations.   


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed

Fasttr said:


> Looks like the deal is a bit better financially than a MVC Resale hybrid/bundle package (in most instances at least), but it does require a substantial upfront outlay of $$$....as we all had been discussing.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, with one post 2010 resale, it would put my all-in cost per point for the resale bundle (week/points) to enroll my one week at about $5.57 per point.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta give them credit for their creativity.  Will be interesting to see if they get many takers.




what was your math on that?  I haven't had that much coffee yet.  :/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jont

I wouldn't be suprised is this offer is made to only owners
who hold very desirable weeks at high demand locations. I am not holding my breath waiting for them to make me an offer for my Fairway Villas week,


----------



## taterhed

That was kinda where I was going.  Especially in light of Greg's long research on the booking/moving weeks saga.....  He might have set off a few fires on that one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fasttr

taterhed said:


> what was your math on that?  I haven't had that much coffee yet.  :/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



$26,900 for the 2500 points to enroll my Grande Ocean Gold OF that I paid $8,500 for.

All in costs = $35,400
All in points = 6,350   (2,500 purchased + 3,850 enrolled)
Cost per point = $5.57


----------



## kds4

jont said:


> I wouldn't be suprised is this offer is made to only owners
> who hold very desirable weeks at high demand locations. I am not holding my breath waiting for them to make me an offer for my Fairway Villas week,



That is a great question for GregT to ask back to the sales rep. 

"Is this offer unique to me (invitation only), unique to just this property, or could any owner with any weeks at any MVCI property enroll their post 2010 weeks this way?"

Assuming GregT would be up to asking...


----------



## taterhed

I think it's his duty as a loyal tugger!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnrsrq

it sounds like club combinations/select program by DRI. The need to buy more to bring more.

On disposition, the value is reduced by some great amount with Marriott for a transfer fee. I prefer not to read a 1,000 posts, but it seems each system has more quirks, some similar some far different. great brand though.


----------



## kds4

Fasttr said:


> Looks like the deal is a bit better financially than a MVC Resale hybrid/bundle package (in most instances at least), but it does require a substantial upfront outlay of $$$....as we all had been discussing.
> 
> For me, with one post 2010 resale, it would put my all-in cost per point for the resale bundle (week/points) to enroll my one week at about $5.57 per point.
> 
> Gotta give them credit for their creativity.  Will be interesting to see if they get many takers.



I just did the math for our one post 2010 resale week. Our P3 (price per point) would be approximately $5.14.

Arrghh. Curse you Marriott with your bewitching ways ... must resist 

DC Strangelove Or How I Learned To Stop Worrying And Love the Points.


----------



## kds4

Fasttr said:


> $26,900 for the 2500 points to enroll my Grande Ocean Gold OF that I paid $8,500 for.
> 
> All in costs = $35,400
> All in points = 6,350   (2,500 purchased + 3,850 enrolled)
> Cost per point = $5.57



Similar for us:

$26,900 for the 2500 points to enroll our Grande Vista 3BR Gold that we paid $2,000 for.

All in costs = $29,400 ($26,900 + $2,000 + $500 closing costs)
All in points = 5,725 (2,500 purchased + 3,225 enrolled)
Cost per point = $5.14


----------



## disneymom1

The way I see it, our resale post 2010 weeks have already been purchased and belong to us.  I am not exactly sure how many points our 2 weeks are worth, but I am not factoring them into the calculation to lower the price per point.  I would factor them in if I was considering a hybrid resale purchase from Marriott as it would be part of the purchase.  The cost to Marriott to let us enroll our post 2010 resale weeks is minimal and MVC DC would benefit from some of these desired weeks being enrolled.

Question on the table is $26,900 to enroll one week + 2500 points worth it (or $38,000 to enroll 2 weeks plus 3500 points)?

$35500 seems like it would buy a few very nice resale weeks, assuming I was in the market for another week.   Interesting offer, but at this time I think I am going to pass on this one.

We attended a sales presentation at Ocean Watch in July and they were offering Ocean Watch owners to enroll in the DC for $695 (pre 2010).  Interesting to know if Marriott is extending this current offer to resale post 2010 by invitation only to owners of certain weeks/resorts vs everyone.


----------



## VacationForever

I was the one to whom the sales people at Shadow Ridge said I could buy 1000 DC points to enroll my 2 weeks that were bought through Marriott resales department and that no enrollment fee was required.  I was so excited that I paid up but only to be declined by "Corporate" who told them they could not do so.

Thanks, Greg, for sharing!  In your letter, the offer is definitely better than the hybrid system for which my weeks were eligible (matching DC points for the weeks' equivalent points).  I am now hoping they will come up with an even better offer for those who bought from Marriott resales (selfish me talking). Having said that, I have not received any email so stop dreaming (slapping myself to wake me up).


----------



## JIMinNC

Fasttr said:


> $26,900 for the 2500 points to enroll my Grande Ocean Gold OF that I paid $8,500 for.
> 
> All in costs = $35,400
> All in points = 6,350   (2,500 purchased + 3,850 enrolled)
> Cost per point = $5.57



If we already owned a Grande Ocean OF Gold week as you do, I would probably jump on this offer. A Grande Ocean OF Gold is probably the only other week I would ever consider buying because we would likely use it every year - probably will look at picking one up in 2016 or 2017 for use after youngest child heads off to college.

For us it would be a great deal because with our existing 3375 points it would move us to Executive (and tantalizingly close to Presidential) and that 13 month 1+ day reservation ability is something we would likely use a lot. Even though we would rarely swap a Gold GO for points and would use it instead, that point value still counts toward the elite level. We will also likely rarely elect points in the future on our existing Barony week, so adding 2500 Trust points to our existing 1750 would also give us a better volume of Trust points (4250) to go other places, and we would still have the point rental option for bigger needs like two weeks in Hawaii, etc.. 

I agree with some of the others that since you already own the Gold GO, the *actual out of pocket cost * is just the points buy cost of $26,900 divided by the 6350 points you will now have access to, which comes to $4.24/point. (Actually will be a little more due to closing costs.)

But alas, we are late to the party once again!! Maybe Marriott will offer this again sometime after we buy a Gold GO in the future.

By the way, where did you get your Gold GO OF for $8500? That is the lowest price I've seen on OF.


----------



## Fasttr

JIMinNC said:


> ... and that *10 month 1+ day *reservation ability is something we would likely use a lot.
> 
> By the way, where did you get your Gold GO OF for $8500? That is the lowest price I've seen on OF.



I think you meant 13 month 1+ day.

Snagged my GO from a friend of a friend that just wanted out quickly to get the cash, so it just sort of fell into my lap.


----------



## JIMinNC

Fasttr said:


> I think you meant 13 month 1+ day.
> 
> Snagged my GO from a friend of a friend that just wanted out quickly to get the cash, so it just sort of fell into my lap.



Yep, thanks for alerting me to the typo. Fixed it.

Was hoping you had found a source of cheap GO weeks. Most of the OF Gold listings I've seen are $10K and above.


----------



## Fasttr

JIMinNC said:


> I agree with some of the others that since you already own the Gold GO, the *actual out of pocket cost * is just the points buy cost of $26,900 divided by the 6350 points you will now have access to, which comes to $4.24/point. (Actually will be a little more due to closing costs.)



Not sure I agree with that method of valuation.  In order to use the 3850 points my GO week is worth inside the DC system, I would have to elect to give it up for the year to get at the points.  So the way I see it, in order to be comparing apples to apples due to having to elect to give up the week to get at those points, I would also have to include the upfront costs that I paid to purchase that week in order to truly calculate my cost per point for those 6350 points in total.  Alternatively, if I never really plan to convert the week to points, all I have is done is paid $10.76 per point for 2500 Trust points and a bump up in status, so my true cost per point is really $10.76. 

As you pointed out, the only real benefit of the bump in status (to me anyhow) is in getting at the 1+ day rentals earlier....and I am not so sure that is worth the $27K investment....at least from what I have experienced in using the DC so far.

And that said, if the bump in status is not worth it to me....why pay the upfront $$ as with a few clicks of my mouse, I can rent the 6350 points any time I want.

Unless somebody can show me the light....I'm still yawning at this deal!!!


----------



## SueDonJ

jont said:


> I wouldn't be suprised is this offer is made to only owners
> who hold very desirable weeks at high demand locations. I am not holding my breath waiting for them to make me an offer for my Fairway Villas week,



I don't see any changes to the eligibility rules on my-vacationclub.com.  If you have post-6/20/10 external resales and click through the "Enroll Now" process at this link (after signing in,) are they now showing as eligible for enrollment?


----------



## lejo2008

*Recent Encore Pitch/Visit to Myrtle Beach - Thoughts?*

We currently are a owner of a 3 Bedroom EOY Owner of Grand Vista we purchased from the reseller market a few years ago ..so we are not entitled to any type of Point Exchange. 

We returned to Myrtle Beach this year on a Encore Package ($1349 - 75K Pts - 5N6D)

They tried to sell us on buying a NEW TS Points Package. Here the "facts" that we heard: (Notice my Skepticism)

[2500PTS*12.66 = $31,650] or [1500PTS*??=$26K]
[.475Maintance=$1187]
[Club Dues $175.]

1) Once you have Points - you're pretty much guaranteed to get what you want, when you want. "Myrtle Beach no problem"
2) The Marriott Points we have now "you can take some great Vacation packages ..including Airlines - no problem"
3) There is "so much Flexibility with points including 1/2 weeks"

I backed off my letting them know that we have a hard enough time getting what we want with a 3 Bedroom and we have so much more Flexibility now with our Lock-off - 

I also mentioned that _Marriott will one day offer _to exchange our TS for points --- let me know when that happens. 

Well a week later - I receive this [I'm sure the Marriott Policy didn't change - they just manipulated the numbers]

"We had a meeting and we are going to allow owners who bought on the secondary market to enroll their weeks for a limited time! "
"The cost is $26,900  ...  Your week is going to be valued at 3725! So you will have a total of 6225 points one year and the next 2500 which is avg 4850 per yr!! ...also qualifys you for VIP Select ...."

Are you Skepticial as I am ?? Thoughts ? Where's the beef ?


----------



## SueDonJ

sptung said:


> I was the one to whom the sales people at Shadow Ridge said I could buy 1000 DC points to enroll my 2 weeks that were bought through Marriott resales department and that no enrollment fee was required.  I was so excited that I paid up but only to be declined by "Corporate" who told them they could not do so.
> 
> Thanks, Greg, for sharing!  In your letter, the offer is definitely better than the hybrid system for which my weeks were eligible (matching DC points for the weeks' equivalent points).  I am now hoping they will come up with an even better offer for those who bought from Marriott resales (selfish me talking). Having said that, I have not received any email so stop dreaming (slapping myself to wake me up).



You were one of many offered that hybrid package with a waived enrollment fee; it's been available for a few years now and is noted on the MVC Resales Operations site.  Not sure why it would have been rescinded after being offered?

The TUGger I'm thinking of was offered by a sales rep at one of the Hawaii resorts, the chance to enroll a post-6/20/10 external resale Week with the purchase of Trust Points.  It went almost all the way through the process with papers drawn up and signed before corporate stepped in after a few days and rescinded the offer based on the Week being ineligible.


----------



## SueDonJ

lejo2008 said:


> We currently are a owner of a 3 Bedroom EOY Owner of Grand Vista we purchased from the reseller market a few years ago ..so we are not entitled to any type of Point Exchange.
> 
> We returned to Myrtle Beach this year on a Encore Package ($1349 - 75K Pts - 5N6D)
> 
> They tried to sell us on buying a NEW TS Points Package. Here the "facts" that we heard: (Notice my Skepticism)
> 
> [2500PTS*12.66 = $31,650] or [1500PTS*??=$26K]
> [.475Maintance=$1187]
> [Club Dues $175.]
> 
> 1) Once you have Points - you're pretty much guaranteed to get what you want, when you want. "Myrtle Beach no problem"
> 2) The Marriott Points we have now "you can take some great Vacation packages ..including Airlines - no problem"
> 3) There is "so much Flexibility with points including 1/2 weeks"
> 
> I backed off my letting them know that we have a hard enough time getting what we want with a 3 Bedroom and we have so much more Flexibility now with our Lock-off -
> 
> I also mentioned that _Marriott will one day offer _to exchange our TS for points --- let me know when that happens.
> 
> Well a week later - I receive this [I'm sure the Marriott Policy didn't change - they just manipulated the numbers]
> 
> "We had a meeting and we are going to allow owners who bought on the secondary market to enroll their weeks for a limited time! "
> "The cost is $26,900  ...  Your week is going to be valued at 3725! So you will have a total of 6225 points one year and the next 2500 which is avg 4850 per yr!! ...also qualifys you for VIP Select ...."
> 
> Are you Skepticial as I am ?? Thoughts ? Where's the beef ?



I'm merging your thread with another started yesterday that first mentioned this offer.  We're all learning along with you.


----------



## tschwa2

> You were one of many offered that hybrid package with a waived enrollment fee; it's been available for a few years now and is noted on the MVC Resales Operations site. Not sure why it would have been rescinded after being offered?




It wasn't the waived enrollment fee of the mcvi brokered resale weeks.  It was the 1000 points purchase rather than the purchase of the equivalent number of DC points to enroll two weeks.


----------



## VacationForever

SueDonJ said:


> You were one of many offered that hybrid package with a waived enrollment fee; it's been available for a few years now and is noted on the MVC Resales Operations site.  Not sure why it would have been rescinded after being offered?
> 
> The TUGger I'm thinking of was offered by a sales rep at one of the Hawaii resorts, the chance to enroll a post-6/20/10 external resale Week with the purchase of Trust Points.  It went almost all the way through the process with papers drawn up and signed before corporate stepped in after a few days and rescinded the offer based on the Week being ineligible.



What was different was that instead of matching points, I was offered to buy a minimum of 1000 DC points to enroll both my Marriott purchased resale weeks.  It happened in March this year.  Corporate said no as I had to buy matching points, which I knew.


----------



## SueDonJ

tschwa2 said:


> It wasn't the waived enrollment fee of the mcvi brokered resale weeks.  It was the 1000 points purchase rather than the purchase of the equivalent number of DC points to enroll two weeks.





sptung said:


> What was different was that instead of matching points, I was offered to buy a minimum of 1000 DC points to enroll both my Marriott purchased resale weeks.  It happened in March this year.  Corporate said no as I had to buy matching points, which I knew.



Doh!  Now I see its uniqueness!  Thanks for the correction.


----------



## kds4

SueDonJ said:


> I don't see any changes to the eligibility rules on my-vacationclub.com.  If you have post-6/20/10 external resales and click through the "Enroll Now" process at this link (after signing in,) are they now showing as eligible for enrollment?



I logged in and tried it for my unenrolled week and got the 'ineligible' message. Will need clarification (if GregT seeks it) regarding the source/scope of the offer he received.


----------



## kds4

lejo2008 said:


> We currently are a owner of a 3 Bedroom EOY Owner of Grand Vista we purchased from the reseller market a few years ago ..so we are not entitled to any type of Point Exchange.
> 
> We returned to Myrtle Beach this year on a Encore Package ($1349 - 75K Pts - 5N6D)
> 
> They tried to sell us on buying a NEW TS Points Package. Here the "facts" that we heard: (Notice my Skepticism)
> 
> [2500PTS*12.66 = $31,650] or [1500PTS*??=$26K]
> [.475Maintance=$1187]
> [Club Dues $175.]
> 
> 1) Once you have Points - you're pretty much guaranteed to get what you want, when you want. "Myrtle Beach no problem"
> 2) The Marriott Points we have now "you can take some great Vacation packages ..including Airlines - no problem"
> 3) There is "so much Flexibility with points including 1/2 weeks"
> 
> I backed off my letting them know that we have a hard enough time getting what we want with a 3 Bedroom and we have so much more Flexibility now with our Lock-off -
> 
> I also mentioned that _Marriott will one day offer _to exchange our TS for points --- let me know when that happens.
> 
> Well a week later - I receive this [I'm sure the Marriott Policy didn't change - they just manipulated the numbers]
> 
> "We had a meeting and we are going to allow owners who bought on the secondary market to enroll their weeks for a limited time! "
> "The cost is $26,900  ...  Your week is going to be valued at 3725! So you will have a total of 6225 points one year and the next 2500 which is avg 4850 per yr!! ...also qualifys you for VIP Select ...."
> 
> Are you Skepticial as I am ?? Thoughts ? Where's the beef ?



Hmmm. That's the same basic offer at 2 different MVCI properties. The plot thickens.


----------



## SueDonJ

lejo2008 said:


> ... 1) Once you have Points - you're pretty much guaranteed to get what you want, when you want. "Myrtle Beach no problem"
> 2) The Marriott Points we have now "you can take some great Vacation packages ..including Airlines - no problem"
> 3) There is "so much Flexibility with points including 1/2 weeks" ...
> 
> Are you Skepticial as I am ?? Thoughts ? Where's the beef ?



The beef is in the DC Trust Points purchase that comes with this offer.  It might sound ridiculous to point out the obvious but it's important to recognize that the offer is contingent on a purchase that requires an ongoing ownership commitment, not just a higher enrollment fee.

I love the Points product for its usage flexibility, and will definitely consider buying them if ever we want/need more timeshares.  But there's no way that ANY availability can be guaranteed regardless of whether you're talking Weeks or Points (except for the very few fixed Weeks in the system.)  Run the numbers to see if it works for you but don't let the sales reps' claim of, "you're pretty much guaranteed to get what you want, when you want" cloud your judgment.  That's simply not a claim that can be substantiated.


----------



## GregT

All,

I suspect that we will see emails rolling out in the coming days to all owners, offering this enrollment opportunity.  I don't think it's an enrollment option through the website, but happens in conjunction with the direct purchase of Trust Points.

I agree with the logic of what you paying per point depends on how you use the underlying week that you are enrolling.  For me, if I pay $35K and enroll the two 3BRs that I recently bought, then my price per point is about $1.46 per point (20,450 points from the legacy weeks plus 3,500 new points for ~$35K).  Sounds good at first blush.

However.....I can't anticipate any possibility whereby I would redeem those weeks for points -- I'd be better off renting them for cash.  So I really just bought 3,500 points for $35K, or $10/points.   That's not compelling when I can currently rent points in abundance.

Ah...renting.  I think renting points skews our view of this offer.  The fact that we can rent points easily makes it easier to discount this offer from Marriott.  But what if renting became restricted (like Disney -- where you are now restricted to only one in/out transfer).  This could happen someday in Marriott land, and that should be considered if someone is on the fence on this opportunity.

I think this offer makes the most sense for the following owner:

1) they can afford it
2) the week(s) that they are enrolling are opportunistic weeks (sometimes they are personally used, sometimes rented for cash, sometimes traded through II)
3) it moves the owner into a higher tier (Executive, Chairman's Club, etc)
4) they want to hedge against a changing rental market.

Now only TUGgers will consider #4 because 99.9% of the Marriott world has no idea about the ability to rent points, and therefore points are much more scarce to them -- and this offer is more interesting because of that.  If we lived in a world where we had to borrow from next year's weeks because we were 50 points short, this would be an interesting offer.

I think this is a well designed opportunity that Marriott has offered.  It is 5 years post-introduction, which I think is not accidental.  First they sold us points to compensate for our skimmed weeks, then they introduced new bells and whistles that come with new tiers, and now they structure an offer to entice us to buy more points to put us into those higher tiers.

It is a constantly changing point world, and I can not predict who the winners and losers will be in this system.    

Best,

Greg


----------



## kds4

Another potential financial factor are Encore packages. We currently have one and will be returning to the property for our follow-up stay and presentation next year. It will be interesting if we receive this offer and they pitch the ability to credit the $2,300 cost of our encore package against the required points purchase to enroll our remaining unenrolled week. 

The Encore credit would represent about another .40 off our P3 to bring us down to around $4.70 all in (with a corresponding bump up from Executive to Presidential level with a 60 day window for 30% discounted points reservations versus 30 day and 25% discount we have now not to mention an extended banking deadline of 18 months versus our current 12 months). 

Ugh!


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward

kds4 said:


> I just did the math for our one post 2010 resale week. Our P3 (price per point) would be approximately $5.14.
> 
> Arrghh. Curse you Marriott with your bewitching ways ... must resist
> 
> DC Strangelove Or How I Learned To Stop Worrying And Love the Points.



Don't forget the closing song...

"You'll buy again....Don know what, don't know when..."


----------



## Fasttr

kds4 said:


> Another potential financial factor are Encore packages. We currently have one and will be returning to the property for our follow-up stay and presentation next year. It will be interesting if we receive this offer and they pitch the ability to credit the $2,300 cost of our encore package against the required points purchase to enroll our remaining unenrolled week.
> 
> The Encore credit would represent about another .40 off our P3 to bring us down to around $4.70 all in (with a corresponding bump up from Executive to Presidential level with a 60 day window for 30% discounted points reservations versus 30 day and 25% discount we have now not to mention an extended banking deadline of 18 months versus our current 12 months).
> 
> Ugh!



I believe GregT's letter said limited time offer ends Nov 4th. Presumably of this year.


----------



## CashEddie

Greg makes a very valid point with respect to owners that have prime weeks: most of those owners purchased those weeks to use and not trade (which essentially the points system offers us). Think about this: would you pay $25K for the option to trade in II and have to give up your prime weeks in order to play in the trade game?  That's essentially what's being offered here. Greg is at the top of the food chain with his weeks and mostly anything he would give up his weeks for would be a down trade. Very clever, Marriott.


----------



## SueDonJ

Fasttr said:


> I believe GregT's letter said limited time offer ends Nov 4th. Presumably of this year.



That's my thought, too.  It will be interesting to see if this becomes the new norm for enrollment eligibility but I wouldn't think so until they change the rules on my-vacationclub.com.

(A blurb has been added to the DC Points FAQ specifically noting Post #25 here.  Greg, I've bolded a few things in that post - hope you don't mind.)


----------



## taterhed

So, for those of us post 2010 with NO MVC account (no points):

What I want (and would sprint for...) is similar to what kds quoted above:  a minimal block of points (1k-1500) to hold an account for rentals and the ability to deposit (1 of) my weeks when desired for partial rentals or those 'hard to get' trades.

For that, I would pay a reasonable sum (7500-15K) or buy a Marriott resale week and 1k points (geez, not sure I could pay $12 a point though...based on principles).

Raising the ante to $25000+  seems a bit lofty.  Not for those massive points generators (Greg) but for my little MGV.

Listening Marriott?  Maybe I'll even spring for an encore to hedge my bet!


----------



## lejo2008

We were offered credit on the Encore Package as well.


----------



## GaryDouglas

*Higher Hanging Fruit*

This all tells me that Marriott now feels that most of the low hanging fruit has already been gleaned and they now have to come up with more ways to get the higher hanging fruit.  First limited time offers, then becoming more liberalized as circumstances dictate.

Although we don't have a need right now, someday we would consider, assuming they'd allow an EOY to only require half the points or 1,250.  Not interested enough to go through another sales meeting...


----------



## SueDonJ

GaryDouglas said:


> This all tells me that Marriott now feels that most of the low hanging fruit has already been gleaned and they now have to come up with more ways to get the higher hanging fruit.  First limited time offers, then becoming more liberalized as circumstances dictate.
> 
> Although we don't have a need right now, someday we would consider, assuming they'd allow an EOY to only require half the points or 1,250.  Not interested enough to go through another sales meeting...



It tells me that Marriott sales reps may be tired of hearing from prospects that they won't buy unless they're allowed to enroll officially-ineligible Weeks.  It's too expensive an option for it to be anything other than a way for them to counter that objection without actually offering something of value or something that will appeal to more than a few in specific situations.  (How many of us would have enrolled at the outset if these were the terms then?)

If MVW actually needs more Weeks to be enrolled (which I don't think they do because they're able to mingle inventory in so many creative ways) they'll offer a much less expensive route to that goal.


----------



## kds4

Fasttr said:


> I believe GregT's letter said limited time offer ends Nov 4th. Presumably of this year.



DW just reminded me that we have an upcoming stay at this property later this year (before our scheduled return visit next year on our Encore package). Will have to see if they pitch this to us then instead of waiting until our formal Encore visit next year.

Have to admit if they do, we're already thinking about it.


----------



## VacationForever

We will be going to Ko'olina in December and we will plan on attending the owner's update if we get "invited" since we just went to the one in March, just to see if there is a better offer.  We received the letter in March that indicated that we could enroll our weeks in our welcome letter, hence we attended the update.  I am still keen to enroll our 2 weeks but not at 6500 DC points or even Greg's offer of 3500 DC points.


----------



## BocaBoy

I beg to differ with the assumption being made here that most owners who bought the highest value weeks are not interested in exchanging them for points.  

We bought Maui oceanfront in the new towers to use and we absolutely LOVE the resort.  Having said that, we have now traded a Maui week for 7475 DC points each of the last three years because we can get so much value by using those points elsewhere in non-peak times.  (Think something like 6 winter weeks at Grande Ocean for the value of a single Maui week.)  It does not mean we can't go to Maui, it just means that we have to stay elsewhere or get an II trade into MOC with our 3BR Grand Chateau if we lock off and deposit both halves.  Would I rather spend a week (or two weeks if locked off) in our Maui villa, or spend 6 weeks at Grande Ocean and still go to Maui on a trade or stay in a hotel on MR points?  To me, the case for trading our beloved Maui week is quite compelling, although I don't think we will do it every year.


----------



## GreenTea

I just got the call.

The salesman I purchased my initial points from called about my resale week.   Buy 2500 DC points, fully enroll my week in the program.


----------



## GreenTea

SueDonJ said:


> That's my thought, too.  It will be interesting to see if this becomes the new norm for enrollment eligibility but I wouldn't think so until they change the rules on my-vacationclub.com.
> 
> (A blurb has been added to the DC Points FAQ specifically noting Post #25 here.  Greg, I've bolded a few things in that post - hope you don't mind.)





My previous salesman called me today.  I don't know when or if it will be online.  He said it was only valid for the next month.


----------



## kds4

GreenTea said:


> My previous salesman called me today.  I don't know when or if it will be online.  He said it was only valid for the next month.



So, GregT's salesperson in Hawaii offered him the deal through the first week of November. Another poster had it offered by a salesperson at MOW but didn't say when the 'offer expires'. While your salesperson only gave you until the end of next month to take advantage of this 'special opportunity'. 

While the messaging appears generally consistent, the timeframes sure aren't. It seems the push for MVCI Sales is now to create that 'sense of urgency' to get people to 'get it before it's too late'... 

Unlike my emoticon friend, that's not cool.


----------



## JIMinNC

Fasttr said:


> Not sure I agree with that method of valuation.  In order to use the 3850 points my GO week is worth inside the DC system, I would have to elect to give it up for the year to get at the points.  So the way I see it, in order to be comparing apples to apples due to having to elect to give up the week to get at those points, I would also have to include the upfront costs that I paid to purchase that week in order to truly calculate my cost per point for those 6350 points in total.  Alternatively, if I never really plan to convert the week to points, all I have is done is paid $10.76 per point for 2500 Trust points and a bump up in status, so my true cost per point is really $10.76.



I agree that if you are trying to calculate a valuation/fully-loaded cost, then yes, you should include the upfront cost that has already been paid. But taking that one step further then, if a pre-2010 GO Gold OF owner was trying to decide whether to pay $2395 to enroll their week, then they should add their original cost of the week they incurred many years ago of (guessing) $20,000, making their total cost $22,395 for 3850 points or $5.82. While that would truly reflect their cost per point, it would NOT reflect their _*cost of enrollment*_, which is, in fact, just $2395.

So, if I were an owner of a post-2010 resale week, my main concern would be - "What will it cost me to enroll that week and get the benefits of that enrollment?" So in that case, my *cost of enrollment* would be $26,900. And for that cost, I would get 1.) Executive status and the 13-month 1+ day privilege, and 2.) the *option* to elect points and use them. While if I already owned a Gold GO, it would be primarily for use, I could conceive of any number of scenarios where I might opt in a given year to elect for Points. So, I would be paying $26,900 for those *added* benefits.

While I would certainly prefer a future offer to enroll a post-2010 week for $2395, I'm realistic enough to know that will never happen. They will always try to use enrollment as a way to get you to buy Trust points, since that is how they make their money. I understand that. But as offers go, this seems very attractive. I was expecting they would require a matching point purchase, which for a Gold GO week would mean 4000 points. Now THAT would be a complete non starter. By comparison, this deal is really a decent compromise, I think. I only wish I already had a Gold GO week to take advantage of it  



> As you pointed out, the only real benefit of the bump in status (to me anyhow) is in getting at the 1+ day rentals earlier....and I am not so sure that is worth the $27K investment....at least from what I have experienced in using the DC so far.
> 
> And that said, if the bump in status is not worth it to me....why pay the upfront $$ as with a few clicks of my mouse, I can rent the 6350 points any time I want.
> 
> Unless somebody can show me the light....I'm still yawning at this deal!!!



While I agree with this basic logic in theory, if at some point in the future we buy a resale week of some type, and if a few years later Marriott made us an offer substantially similar to this, I would be very inclined to do it for several reasons:

1.) It opens up the 13-month 1+ option which would allow us to book shorter stays during prime weeks that will likely not be available at 10 months.

2.) It gives us a larger batch of points that we fully control and can bank and borrow at will. That is the one disadvantage of rented points - no banking or borrowing.

3.) For big point requirement trips, point rentals would still be available to me. Owning a few more just gives more flexibility - and flexibility is why we bought into DC in the first place.

4.) As GregT mentioned above, it would be sort of an insurance policy against any future Marriott devaluation of the point rental privilege.


----------



## l0410z

Originally Posted by**l0410z**
A little bit off topic .....Marriott will hit a wall when it comes to the price per point. The fact is, the price is not tied to any underlying value other than a vacation experience.



JIMinNC said:


> The same was said about the price of developer-sold weeks. The prices charged for those bear little relationship to the underlying value of the real estate. The price was always set more by what price the market will bear than the value of the real estate.




I think we are in agreement, hence my comment it is based on the vacation experience.  The question becomes is there is limit to what the market will  pay for the experience.   No market goes up forever... not even one created by Marriott.    

Originally Posted by**l0410z**
If Marriott starts tying point purchase with resale purchases that happened after 2010, it would suggest to me the wall has been hit. It would also suggest the hybrid model of resale (from Marriott) and new DC point purchase is not enough of a discount to work.



JIMinNC said:


> I'm not sure I agree. IF they decide to do this, it may be that they think this will increase their ability to make points sales to legacy week owners. When you think about it, for someone who already owns a week worth 4000 points, this would cut the cost per point in half for that owner's resulting 8000 points. What's in it for Marriott is they still sell 4000 points at $12.66 (or whatever) per point that they may not have otherwise sold. Plus as an added benefit they get to enroll a week that potentially increases the pool of weeks available in the points exchange pool.



If you go back to why someone might have purchased resale after 6/2010, it was most likely because they did not want to pay for an  vacation experience they would get much cheaper from week ownership.     I, like many did purchase a week after 6/10.   I can't speak for all in this group but I see no benefit with this offer. 

Marriott  needed legacy week owners to add prime weeks into the pool.   Since then, ROFR has picked up and added many prime weeks into the pool and resale after 6/10 were weeks Marriott could have had with ROFR but didn't want.   The after 6/10  might be the toughest group to convert because they were asked to drink the  kool aid and found it bitter the first time around, hence  the resale purchase.  If Marriott is going after  this group, it may show a sign of weakness in the new sales model. The stock being down 22 percent from its high may be a second indicator.  

I paid the nominal fee for my legacy week and would be willing to pay another for my week purchased after 6/10.  If Marriott offers this for purchases after 6/10, the market for DC points is dead (I strongly believe the market will never be dead and the nominal fee offer will never happen).


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward

This may be appealing for those with large point properties, but it's not so good for the lower point properties.

An example:

A Red Week (Platinum) Royal Palms 2BR has a maintenance fee of around $1185.
You'd get (after skim) around 2000 points.

The 2500 points would cost $1187.50 in maintenance fees.

Now that would get you one 2 BR high season week at Ko Olina, (island view) at an annual cost of  $2350+ per year.

The Ko Olina maintenance fee is currently $1952 for a 2BR. So the deal would cost one $350-$400 more in maintenance fees...

And the $26,000 up front cost. I think you could buy a Ko Olina 2BR (IV), and get it past ROFR for less than $26,000...(And you could sell the Royal Palm back to Marriott for around $3500. (I got $3750 a few months ago...)

Food for thought...


----------



## JIMinNC

l0410z said:


> If you go back to why someone might have purchased resale after 6/2010, it was most likely because they did not want to pay for an  vacation experience they would get much cheaper from week ownership.     I, like many did purchase a week after 6/10.   I can't speak for all in this group but I see no benefit with this offer.



I think there are other reasons why someone would purchase a post-6/2010 week. We will likely purchase such a week within the next 18 to 24 months, primarily to use at a home resort. But one of the things I don't like about such a purchase is the inability to enroll that week in the DC, meaning my only choice for alternative usage is II trading. I much prefer the DC booking experience to the II trading experience as a way to travel to a variety of resorts. 

While home resort use would be my primary motivation for purchase of a resale week, I value options. If I were ever offered a post-purchase enrollment alternative similar to the offer being made now, I would be very interested because electing points provides an alternative usage option for such a week that could be appealing in some years.



> The after 6/10 might be the toughest group to convert because they were asked to drink the kool aid and found it bitter the first time around, hence  the resale purchase.



Again, people may have bought a post-2010 week for a variety of reasons, not all of which are inconsistent with also being a DC owner. I suspect there are many folks out there with post-2010 weeks that will feel the ability to enroll for an incremental cost of $5 or less per point will be very attractive for the added options and flexibility the DC offers. 



> If Marriott is going after  this group, it may show a sign of weakness in the new sales model. The stock being down 22 percent from its high may be a second indicator.



Most of the 22% drop is the result of the general market decline that has taken place over the last two weeks. VAC did drop about 6% after their last earnings report due to a slight miss on top-line revenue vs analysts expectations. They did beat earnings estimates by about 10%, but were short on revenue. That revenue weakness was primarily driven by sales declines in Asia Pacific and Europe. North American sales were actually up 4% year over year. 

I think this new offer is driven more by a decision that "one size does not fit all". I think they have concluded that a targeted offer to post-2010 weeks owners such as this might just help boost point sales - which is their ultimate goal after all. It makes the point purchase more attractive without any real downside to Marriott. If it helps increase their close % for this group of owners, it is a win for Marriott.



> I paid the nominal fee for my legacy week and would be willing to pay another for my week purchased after 6/10.  If Marriott offers this for purchases after 6/10, the market for DC points is dead (I strongly believe the market will never be dead and the nominal fee offer will never happen).



On this we agree. They will never offer the option to enroll a post-6/2010 week for just a fee. Their business is selling points, so offering enrollment as a points purchase incentive fits their revenue model.

In the final analysis, I agree 100% that at $12.66+ per point, pure DC Trust points is a difficult economic argument. But this is really no different than the old developer-sold weeks model - in both cases Marriott and other developers rely on purchasers who don't think through the economics for the bulk of their sales. But having said that, enrollment of a traditional week coupled with a Trust points purchase - whether through a hybrid bundle or an offer to current owners like the one now being made - can be an attractive way to combine the best of the old weeks system with the flexibility of the points system.


----------



## disneymom1

This information must be somewhere, but I can't seem to find it.  How do I determine how many DC points my post 2010 resale week is worth?  I know there is a skim factor, so it would be less points then needed to reserve a week at the same resort/season.

Thank you!


----------



## GregT

disneymom1 said:


> This information must be somewhere, but I can't seem to find it.  How do I determine how many DC points my post 2010 resale week is worth?  I know there is a skim factor, so it would be less points then needed to reserve a week at the same resort/season.
> 
> Thank you!



If you click the Points Spreadsheet link below in my signature area, it will take you to a tripod.com site where I have Points Values v10.pdf.

TUGgers compiled this a few years ago in case something like this happened.

Best,

Greg


----------



## disneymom1

GregT said:


> If you click the Points Spreadsheet link below in my signature area, it will take you to a tripod.com site where I have Points Values v10.pdf.
> 
> TUGgers compiled this a few years ago in case something like this happened.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Thank you!!!!  Very helpful!!  One of my weeks, however does not have a point value listed.
.  
Surfwatch platinum 2 bedroom garden view - any idea how many DC points?

Thank you!


----------



## taterhed

disneymom1 said:


> This information must be somewhere, but I can't seem to find it. How do I determine how many DC points my post 2010 resale week is worth? I know there is a skim factor, so it would be less points then needed to reserve a week at the same resort/season.
> 
> Thank you!



You can also go to the My-vacation website and check....I think it only works for pre-2010 owners though. Mine just said--not eligible.

https://www.my-vacationclub.com/en-us/owners/pointsintro/discover.html


----------



## jont

disneymom1 said:


> Thank you!!!!  Very helpful!!  One of my weeks, however does not have a point value listed.
> .
> Surfwatch platinum 2 bedroom garden view - any idea how many DC points?
> 
> Thank you!



dont know exactly but i would guess between 3400 to 3700 points. maybe someone who owns one of those weeks could confirm the exact amount.


----------



## disneymom1

taterhed said:


> You can also go to the My-vacation website and check....I think it only works for pre-2010 owners though. Mine just said--not eligible.
> 
> https://www.my-vacationclub.com/en-us/owners/pointsintro/discover.html



Appears to only work if the week is pre-2010.  Mine also said not eligible.


----------



## VacationForever

disneymom1 said:


> Appears to only work if the week is pre-2010.  Mine also said not eligible.



I think there is a sticky above the Marriott board or if you do a search you should find a thread on what have been reported by owners.


----------



## taterhed

GregT said:


> If you click the Points Spreadsheet link below in my signature area, it will take you to a tripod.com site where I have Points Values v10.pdf.
> 
> TUGgers compiled this a few years ago in case something like this happened.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg





sptung said:


> I think there is a sticky above the Marriott board or if you do a search you should find a thread on what have been reported by owners.


 
 It's in Greg's signature (above) and also here:  https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Av7ha9BaTYbEdG5qZV9leWJHX0ExOEl4UkNmLW9SUVE#gid=0


----------



## krj9999

So does mine.

Would points be given for the season owned?  Or the amount for the specific deeded week owned?  I'm assuming likely season and not week.



taterhed said:


> You can also go to the My-vacation website and check....I think it only works for pre-2010 owners though. Mine just said--not eligible.


----------



## dioxide45

krj9999 said:


> So does mine.
> 
> Would points be given for the season owned?  Or the amount for the specific deeded week owned?  I'm assuming likely season and not week.



Property, season, week, and unit size. It might be based on week for true fixed weeks.


----------



## disneymom1

taterhed said:


> It's in Greg's signature (above) and also here:  https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Av7ha9BaTYbEdG5qZV9leWJHX0ExOEl4UkNmLW9SUVE#gid=0



Surfwatch points conversion not listed there either.


----------



## heathpack

Well, I know very little about the Marriott system, despite owning an EOY garden view Gold Barony Beach week.  I bought it off EBay in 2013, with the intention of using it, so I have never really educated myself on the Marriott points system.

We just checked in to our first stay here and it's raining.  Thr rain is expected to continue for a few days, so we signed up for owner update after we were told that we can now enroll our week for $600.  Wut?!  Assumed of course that we've have to buy more points.  (Actually, my first assumption was the 'concierge' was mistaken, but it looks like maybe not.).  Whatever, they're giving us $125 voucher and a bottle of wine.

We already own too many weeks- Hyatt, Disney & Starwood in addition to this Marriott (plus a cruising sailboat)- there is almost no offer they could make us which would be a sensible purchase for us.  But still, I'll let y'all know what they say tomorrow.  Sounds like it might be interesting at least.


----------



## dioxide45

heathpack said:


> Well, I know very little about the Marriott system, despite owning an EOY garden view Gold Barony Beach week.  I bought it off EBay in 2013, with the intention of using it, so I have never really educated myself on the Marriott points system.
> 
> We just checked in to our first stay here and it's raining.  Thr rain is expected to continue for a few days, so we signed up for owner update after we were told that we can now enroll our week for $600.  Wut?!  Assumed of course that we've have to buy more points.  (Actually, my first assumption was the 'concierge' was mistaken, but it looks like maybe not.).  Whatever, they're giving us $125 voucher and a bottle of wine.
> 
> We already own too many weeks- Hyatt, Disney & Starwood in addition to this Marriott (plus a cruising sailboat)- there is almost no offer they could make us which would be a sensible purchase for us.  But still, I'll let y'all know what they say tomorrow.  Sounds like it might be interesting at least.



Sounds like the person signing you up for the tour doesn't know that you own a post 6/20/2010 resale week. Once they wise up to that, your offer to enroll for $600 will be gone.

I have heard of a few properties offering pre 6/2010 the ability to enroll their weeks at the original price, but most are reporting now that they are being able to do it as part of an encore package purchase.


----------



## heathpack

dioxide45 said:


> Sounds like the person signing you up for the tour doesn't know that you own a post 6/20/2010 resale week. Once they wise up to that, your offer to enroll for $600 will be gone.
> 
> I have heard of a few properties offering pre 6/2010 the ability to enroll their weeks at the original price, but most are reporting now that they are being able to do it as part of an encore package purchase.



Well he for sure knew that my week was purchased in 2013, that was in the conversation leading up to the comment that it would 'normally be $1800 to enroll the week but now would be $600'.  He never said it would _only_ be $600, so I was assuming $600 + some kind of points purchase. 

But of course I put little faith in the $600 or even $1800 figure.  The 'concierges' will say anything to get you to sign up for the presentation.  $600 for me, $1800 for all you other schmoes, because me & my week are special & unique snowflakes.  Right?


----------



## taterhed

Ok.  You've got my attention.  I'm sure dioxide is right .....
strange days are these though.


----------



## heathpack

taterhed said:


> Ok.  You've got my attention.  I'm sure dioxide is right .....
> strange days are these though.



I'll report back as to what they say tomorrow.

I'm not as savvy with this Marriott stuff as I am with Hyatt & Disney, so I may not have particularly intelligent questions.  If there's anything anyone wants me to ask, let me know.


----------



## VacationForever

heathpack said:


> Well he for sure knew that my week was purchased in 2013, that was in the conversation leading up to the comment that it would 'normally be $1800 to enroll the week but now would be $600'.  He never said it would _only_ be $600, so I was assuming $600 + some kind of points purchase.
> 
> But of course I put little faith in the $600 or even $1800 figure.  The 'concierges' will say anything to get you to sign up for the presentation.  $600 for me, $1800 for all you other schmoes, because me & my week are special & unique snowflakes.  Right?



Sounds similar to the author of my "welcome" letter at DSV that indicated that my weeks were eligible to be enrolled and that I would be getting a rollback enrollment fees of $599 (or whatever it was) instead of the $1800.  My weeks were bought post 2010.


----------



## SunandFun83

*Great Profit Opportunity for Marriott*

I think Marriott can design a way to offer this package enrollment option at great profit to themselves.  It makes sense that the deal would be a purchase of matching points at retail (no incentives here).

Own a 4,000 point purchased resale.  Buy 4,000 points at $12.50 to enroll your weeks.

Why would Marriott do it?  The flood of legacy weeks owners enrolling weeks and buying 2,000 points for the privilege is probably over.  Stock valuation is based on GROWTH in sales, so, how do they grow sales from the 4 year rush to enroll weeks.  I think points as a product is horribly overpriced and I do no believe they can grow sales and raise prices of points.

When would Marriott do this?  When they have enough points inventory to satisfy the demand.  Marriott creates points with exercising ROFR on weeks and new construction.  They are aggressive now with ROFR on points ($4.50 and $4.70 that I experienced) .  I think that when Marriott builds out Crystal Shores and adds two or three purchased resorts to convert to points the inventory will be right for allowing enrollment with purchase.

I do not think enrollment has value if you are already a points member.  I rent all the extra points I need at $0.50 (60,000 points rented from 2014 to 2017)


----------



## mjm1

Greg and all, thanks for sharing the details. If anyone has a chance, please ask how an EOY unit would be treated. Would the DC point buy in be the same or cut in half? 

We own MKO EOY but we like going there, so I don't know if I would pursue this opportunity, but it would be interesting to consider it.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## kds4

mjm1 said:


> Greg and all, thanks for sharing the details. If anyone has a chance, please ask how an EOY unit would be treated. Would the DC point buy in be the same or cut in half?
> 
> We own MKO EOY but we like going there, so I don't know if I would pursue this opportunity, but it would be interesting to consider it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike



One of the 3 posters on this thread who have said they received essentially the same offer is an EOY owner. I believe that their required points purchase was the same as someone who owned EY - 2500 points. One year they would get 2500 and in the next year they could get 2500 points plus the value of their enrolled EOY week (if they elected DC points for it).


----------



## Fasttr

GregT said:


> Ah...renting. I think renting points skews our view of this offer. The fact that we can rent points easily makes it easier to discount this offer from Marriott. But what if renting became restricted (like Disney -- where you are now restricted to only one in/out transfer). This could happen someday in Marriott land, and that should be considered if someone is on the fence on this opportunity.
> 
> I think this offer makes the most sense for the following owner:
> 
> 1) they can afford it
> 2) the week(s) that they are enrolling are opportunistic weeks (sometimes they are personally used, sometimes rented for cash, sometimes traded through II)
> 3) it moves the owner into a higher tier (Executive, Chairman's Club, etc)
> 4) they want to hedge against a changing rental market.
> 
> Now only TUGgers will consider #4 because 99.9% of the Marriott world has no idea about the ability to rent points, and therefore points are much more scarce to them -- and this offer is more interesting because of that.  If we lived in a world where we had to borrow from next year's weeks because we were 50 points short, this would be an interesting offer.



Lets play this scenario out a bit.  Lets say that eventually, MVC does limit points transfers to 1x in and 1x out per calendar year.  What do you think that would do to point rental availability and pricing.  Some thoughts off the top of my head....


It would severely alter the game of the mega renters (Grand Residences type renters) who rent out tens of thousands of points a year, as they would seemingly wait to rent out as many points as they could in one block to somebody who needs a large bundle.  Certainly would limit how many points they could rent as compared to the current landscape, severely reducing supply.   

Anybody who needed a large bundle would look only to those with large bundles to rent as they would not be able to do like they do now and be opportunistic, snatching 2000 well priced points from this person and 3000 well priced points from that person.

Folks with smaller points bundles to rent (1000, 2000, etc) would likely be more patient to find somebody who wanted a quantity very near the quantity they were renting.

Folks would have to more closely determine total quantity needed in any given use year, rather than be able to wing it as they do now, as currently, they can always rent more.  

Folks only needing a small amount of points (250, 500, etc) may find it more challenging to rent a smaller block, unless they are lucky enough to find a match to somebody with only a smaller block to rent.  
Any thoughts if the circumstances laid out above would drive rental supply up or down, rental pricing up, down, or have no effect?  Perhaps some of you already have wisdom from other systems who currently limit transfers.  

I agree with GregT.....this is the one trigger that if flipped, would be a game changer in how one looks at this current enrollment opportunity.


----------



## SueDonJ

taterhed said:


> It's in Greg's signature (above) and also here:  https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Av7ha9BaTYbEdG5qZV9leWJHX0ExOEl4UkNmLW9SUVE#gid=0





disneymom1 said:


> Surfwatch points conversion not listed there either.



You can call/email Owner Services and ask them to confirm the DC Points exchange value for your Week.  Even if yours isn't officially eligible they should be able to tell you the value of eligible like Weeks.

*****
Greg/Steven, I think it may be time to begin a brand new chart because the one linked has some errors in it and it's missing info that I know has been reported.  For examples I looked at two resorts, SurfWatch and Grande Ocean:

SW - all of the reported DC Points values have been deleted; SW's calendar doesn't have fixed ("Platinum +" or "Platinum Premier") Weeks, and, SW doesn't have "OF" units.  It has GV-Garden View, OS-Ocean Side, and OC-Ocean Vista, 2BR and 3BR, Bronze/Silver/Gold/Platinum.

GO - the calendar doesn't have fixed ("Week 52") Weeks.  It has OF-Ocean Front or OS-Ocean Side, 2BR, Bronze/Silver/Gold/Platinum.

While it's a good idea in theory it seems that allowing people to edit the chart with their own information is causing errors (there are probably more than just the two resorts I looked at.)


----------



## taterhed

sorry, I missed the omissions when I posted the link.  I was just looking for one thing....


----------



## taterhed

Fasttr said:


> Lets play this scenario out a bit. Lets say that eventually, MVC does limit points transfers to 1x in and 1x out per calendar year. What do you think that would do to point rental availability and pricing. Some thoughts off the top of my head....
> 
> 
> It would severely alter the game of the mega renters (Grand Residences type renters) who rent out tens of thousands of points a year, as they would seemingly wait to rent out as many points as they could in one block to somebody who needs a large bundle. Certainly would limit how many points they could rent as compared to the current landscape, severely reducing supply.
> Anybody who needed a large bundle would look only to those with large bundles to rent as they would not be able to do like they do now and be opportunistic, snatching 2000 well priced points from this person and 3000 well priced points from that person.
> Folks with smaller points bundles to rent (1000, 2000, etc) would likely be more patient to find somebody who wanted a quantity very near the quantity they were renting.
> Folks would have to more closely determine total quantity needed in any given use year, rather than be able to wing it as they do now, as currently, they can always rent more.
> Folks only needing a small amount of points (250, 500, etc) may find it more challenging to rent a smaller block, unless they are lucky enough to find a match to somebody with only a smaller block to rent.
> Any thoughts if the circumstances laid out above would drive rental pricing up, down, or have no effect? Perhaps some of you already have wisdom from other systems who currently limit transfers.
> 
> I agree with GregT.....this is the one trigger that if flipped, would be a game changer in how one looks at this current enrollment opportunity.



Funny, I started to say 'well, that would end it for me......"  but then I thought about it.

 In truth, if I was just adding a few days (or a week) to my vaca every year using points, I could probably just plan a little better and still make it work. Assuming the points were available.  It would definitely encourage entrepreneurs (IMHO) and make it harder for mom's and pop's trying to hock points instead of loosing them.  I'd say rich get richer and poor get poorer.  It would probably scare me away from the deal at least for now.


----------



## Fasttr

Fasttr said:


> It would severely alter the game of the mega renters (Grand Residences type renters) who rent out tens of thousands of points a year, as they would seemingly wait to rent out as many points as they could in one block to somebody who needs a large bundle.  Certainly would limit how many points they could rent as compared to the current landscape, severely reducing supply.



I guess these mega renters could still rent....they would just have to change their focus to renting the points needed to book ressies, book the ressie and add the renters name to the ressie.  Then again, how much of that could be done before that became a commercial endeavor in the eyes of MVC, which I believe is prohibited.  Its certainly much cleaner for those folks to just rent the points and be done with it.  Not sure many of them want to effectively become a travel agent for many.


----------



## jont

If this offer is legit, how do those people (weeks owners with post 2010 weeks) who, in the past, have bought additional trust points react? If i had bought points a year or two ago and I was told at the time that my post 2010 week was not eligible for enrollment I would be very upset by this latest news. My guess that Marriott will just keep quiet and handle it on a case by case basis to deal with those buyers who are aware of this situation .


----------



## Fasttr

jont said:


> If this offer is legit, how do those people (weeks owners with post 2010 weeks) who, in the past, have bought additional trust points react? If i had bought points a year or two ago and I was told at the time that my post 2010 week was not eligible for enrollment I would be very upset by this latest news. My guess that Marriott will just keep quiet and handle it on a case by case basis to deal with those buyers who are aware of this situation .



I agree....those folks would and should be pissed.  That said, it seems that MVC's sole motivation in laying this deal out there is to sell more points....and untold is unsold, so it seems to me they would be notifying everybody who fits the mold in an effort to peddle more points.

Wonder if they would consider retroactively allowing enrollment of post 2010 week(s) closed prior to the folks you mentioned closing on a points purchase that would have qualified under this new deal.  If I were one of them....I would be asking that question for sure.


----------



## kds4

Fasttr said:


> I agree....those folks would and should be pissed.  That said, it seems that MVC's sole motivation in laying this deal out there is to sell more points....and untold is unsold, so it seems to me they would be notifying everybody who fits the mold in an effort to peddle more points.
> 
> Wonder if they would consider retroactively allowing enrollment of post 2010 week(s) closed prior to the folks you mentioned closing on a points purchase that would have qualified under this new deal.  If I were one of them....I would be asking that question for sure.



That is a very interesting question indeed that I will ask if/when I am approached with this offer during an upcoming stay. We would fall in such a group.


----------



## heathpack

Ok, here's the deal we passed on:
1.  Buy minimum points package $31,650
2.  Rent back first years usage for $4750, bringing out of pocket purchase price to $26,900
3.  If we wanted to, could put entire purchase on Marriott Rewards credit card for 5pt/$ spent
4.  If we financed at 12+% interest and made at least 18 payments, we'd get 2500 pts after 18th payment.  These payments could also go on Marriott Rewards credit card
5.  Our Barony Beach gold garden view week purchased on EBay in 2013 would be eligible to be used in the points system for *no* additional cost.  We talked about this point quite extensively, I'm sure of what salesman said.  We'd get 2700 pts for it in years we decided to deposit it with the Marriott DC.  By purchasing points, salesman also said all of our points (both purchased trust points and our Barony Beach points) would access trust inventory plus weeks inventory.
6.  If we ever wanted to be rid of it all, we'd give Marriott our Barony Beach week for free and then they'd buy our points for 60% of current price.

Salesman said points about to go up in price into the $18/pt range.

Questions?  Fire away.


----------



## Fasttr

heathpack said:


> Salesman said points about to go up in price into the $18/pt range.



Did you smell alcohol on his breath??


----------



## Fasttr

heathpack said:


> 2.  Rent back first years usage for $4750, bringing out of pocket purchase price to $26,900



Rent Back???  This just sounds like the 15% price discount for buying a 2500 point bundle.


----------



## Fasttr

heathpack said:


> 6.  If we ever wanted to be rid of it all, we'd give Marriott our Barony Beach week for free and then they'd buy our points for 60% of current price.



Was he claiming this would be spelled out in the purchase contract.....or was this sales speak??


----------



## heathpack

@fasttr, I had no intention of purchasing and was not trying to catch the guy in a lie.  I was there to learn a little more about the system in theory and also for the sales incentive (we're heading out for a nice dinner on Marriott as we speak).    I did not ask him to put anything in to a sales contract because I wasn't going to waste his or my time in doing so.  Nor did I prolong the process by challenging everything the guy said.


----------



## Fasttr

heathpack said:


> I did not ask him to put anything in to a sales contract because I wasn't going to waste his or my time in doing so.  Nor did I prolong the process by challenging everything the guy said.



I assumed you didn't get to a sales contract....was just wondering if he indicated that his buy back scenario would be officially spelled out in a contract, or if he was just talking like salespeople like to talk, theorizing that one day, MVC would start a points buy back program yada, yada, yada.  

The reason I ask is that the rest of what you laid out is no different than what GregT posted way back in post # 25 of this thread....but the buy back, if real, would be a significant addition to the deal and could potentially sway somebody who was on the fence.  Oh well.


----------



## SueDonJ

jont said:


> If this offer is legit, how do those people (weeks owners with post 2010 weeks) who, in the past, have bought additional trust points react? If i had bought points a year or two ago and I was told at the time that my post 2010 week was not eligible for enrollment I would be very upset by this latest news. My guess that Marriott will just keep quiet and handle it on a case by case basis to deal with those buyers who are aware of this situation .



I'm of two minds about this.  On the one hand of course it'd cause some aggravation but on the other, they're not able any more than we are to state with any certainty what MVW might/might not offer in the future.  All we can do is base our decisions on what's on the table today.  Think of when Weeks were being sold and they occasionally offered discounted prices - there was no recourse for previous buyers then.

BUT if in the interim I'd bought the number of Trust Points to satisfy the requirements for this offer today, I'd contact them and ask for my post-6/20/10 resale Weeks to be enrolled.  It can't hurt to ask.  (I'd go through the Customer Advocacy office but whoever you may call, make sure you're talking to a rep who knows this offer is in the pipeline - it wouldn't surprise me to learn that some reps aren't aware.)


----------



## dioxide45

heathpack said:


> Ok, here's the deal we passed on:
> 1.  Buy minimum points package $31,650



This sounds like buying 2,500 points at full price, no discounts all incentives in.



> 2.  Rent back first years usage for $4750, bringing out of pocket purchase price to $26,900



I don't know how one could possibly rent 2,500 points for that much. That is almost $2 per point in a rental market where some are lucky to get $0.50.



> 3.  If we wanted to, could put entire purchase on Marriott Rewards credit card for 5pt/$ spent



Good deal if you pay the balance in full.



> 4.  If we financed at 12+% interest and made at least 18 payments, we'd get 2500 pts after 18th payment.  These payments could also go on Marriott Rewards credit card



Obviously a bad deal. You are going to pay $5,474.83 in interest along during that 18 month period. You could rent those one time points for about $1,250.



> 5.  Our Barony Beach gold garden view week purchased on EBay in 2013 would be eligible to be used in the points system for *no* additional cost.  We talked about this point quite extensively, I'm sure of what salesman said.  We'd get 2700 pts for it in years we decided to deposit it with the Marriott DC.  By purchasing points, salesman also said all of our points (both purchased trust points and our Barony Beach points) would access trust inventory plus weeks inventory.



Your Barony elected weeks would be able to access exchange inventory and the 2,500 trust points can access trust inventory. This is an extension of the super morphing fib.



> 6.  If we ever wanted to be rid of it all, we'd give Marriott our Barony Beach week for free and then they'd buy our points for 60% of current price.



Marriott has no buyback program for points. The only way to unload points is to sell them on the external resale market.



> Salesman said points about to go up in price into the $18/pt range.
> 
> Questions?  Fire away.



Perhaps, but not for a few years. We are still more than $5 a point away from that price p[points. Points haven't gone up that much in the last five years. So I doubt they will go up that much in the next five.


----------



## krj9999

That's what I assumed.  Which would not be a good result for a Plat Willow Ridge week, since the season is fairly long and you'd get a blended point value.



dioxide45 said:


> Property, season, week, and unit size. It might be based on week for true fixed weeks.


----------



## dioxide45

jont said:


> If this offer is legit, how do those people (weeks owners with post 2010 weeks) who, in the past, have bought additional trust points react? If i had bought points a year or two ago and I was told at the time that my post 2010 week was not eligible for enrollment I would be very upset by this latest news. My guess that Marriott will just keep quiet and handle it on a case by case basis to deal with those buyers who are aware of this situation .



I would think the population of people affected by this would be small. Though I am sure there are some out there. I guess it is no different than anything else. Buy a car and at year end the dealership offers big discounts. Buy a TV today and 3 months from now it is much cheaper. Of course a little difference here is that that TV is obsolete where trust points then are the same as trust points now.


----------



## SueDonJ

Fasttr said:


> I guess these mega renters could still rent....they would just have to change their focus to renting the points needed to book ressies, book the ressie and add the renters name to the ressie.  Then again, how much of that could be done before that became a commercial endeavor in the eyes of MVC, which I believe is prohibited.  Its certainly much cleaner for those folks to just rent the points and be done with it.  Not sure many of them want to effectively become a travel agent for many.



Do a google search for someone called Daddio/David who, when Disney announced DVC's transfer restrictions, developed a goldmine somehow acting as a middleman between owners and renters.  I haven't looked at it closely enough to know how it works but if MVW someday decides to go that route, his model might be one to follow (if Marriott doesn't proactively manage to prohibit it.)


----------



## GregT

Fasttr said:


> Lets play this scenario out a bit.  Lets say that eventually, MVC does limit points transfers to 1x in and 1x out per calendar year.  What do you think that would do to point rental availability and pricing.  Some thoughts off the top of my head....
> 
> 
> It would severely alter the game of the mega renters (Grand Residences type renters) who rent out tens of thousands of points a year, as they would seemingly wait to rent out as many points as they could in one block to somebody who needs a large bundle.  Certainly would limit how many points they could rent as compared to the current landscape, severely reducing supply.
> 
> Anybody who needed a large bundle would look only to those with large bundles to rent as they would not be able to do like they do now and be opportunistic, snatching 2000 well priced points from this person and 3000 well priced points from that person.
> 
> Folks with smaller points bundles to rent (1000, 2000, etc) would likely be more patient to find somebody who wanted a quantity very near the quantity they were renting.
> 
> Folks would have to more closely determine total quantity needed in any given use year, rather than be able to wing it as they do now, as currently, they can always rent more.
> 
> Folks only needing a small amount of points (250, 500, etc) may find it more challenging to rent a smaller block, unless they are lucky enough to find a match to somebody with only a smaller block to rent.
> Any thoughts if the circumstances laid out above would drive rental supply up or down, rental pricing up, down, or have no effect?  Perhaps some of you already have wisdom from other systems who currently limit transfers.
> 
> I agree with GregT.....this is the one trigger that if flipped, would be a game changer in how one looks at this current enrollment opportunity.



I think it would have significantly change how we rent points and would be much more restrictive, but I don't think it would change the price very much.  I would become an advocate of a "block rental", meaning every year, I rent the same amount of points, probably from the same seller.  It would likely be a relatively large block, perhaps 8,000 - 10,000 points, because each of us is using our one allowed transfer so it needs to be sized large enough to be worth it. 

I agree with you that it would be a problem for the Grand Residence owners, because they probably don't want to become a travel agent, they want to sell points and move on to the next transaction.  

But who knows -- I believe it took Disney 15 years before they restricted the points transfer ability, and Marriott transfers are small potatoes compared to the more vibrant Disney transfer world.  Additionally, Marriott wants us to play in points and point rentals may not be viewed as competition.  We will see.  

Best,

Greg


----------



## jbvp

*New conversion offer*

Spoke with Marriott today and they announced a new program for owners of outside purchased weeks after 6/10 where owners will be allowed to purchase points, and get their outside owned week(s) the same benefits as direct purchased weeks.  Use, Trade, DP, MRP would all be available to the weeks converted.  Announcement coming out this week.  You would have to buy 2,500 points(to convert 1wk), 3,500 points(to convert 2 or 3 wks), or 5,000 points(to convert 4-7 wks) to the same as direct purchased weeks.  I am waiting to see it in writing to confirm, but reviewing the cost/value benefits.

Thoughts/comments??


----------



## VacationForever

jbvp said:


> Spoke with Marriott today and they announced a new program for owners of outside purchased weeks after 6/10 where owners will be allowed to purchase points, and get their outside owned week(s) the same benefits as direct purchased weeks.  Use, Trade, DP, MRP would all be available to the weeks converted.  Announcement coming out this week.  You would have to buy 2,500 points(to convert 1wk), 3,500 points(to convert 2 or 3 wks), or 5,000 points(to convert 4-7 wks) to the same as direct purchased weeks.  I am waiting to see it in writing to confirm, but reviewing the cost/value benefits.
> 
> Thoughts/comments??



This is actually better than direct purchased week.  I bought 2 weeks from Marriott and it was in writing that I had to purchase matching points for each week (It was around 3250 per week) as my DSV I converts to 3225 enrolled points.  No volume discount was given.


----------



## heathpack

dioxide45 said:


> This sounds like buying 2,500 points at full price, no discounts all incentives in.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how one could possibly rent 2,500 points for that much. That is almost $2 per point in a rental market where some are lucky to get $0.50.
> 
> 
> 
> Good deal if you pay the balance in full.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously a bad deal. You are going to pay $5,474.83 in interest along during that 18 month period. You could rent those one time points for about $1,250.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Barony elected weeks would be able to access exchange inventory and the 2,500 trust points can access trust inventory. This is an extension of the super morphing fib.
> 
> 
> 
> Marriott has no buyback program for points. The only way to unload points is to sell them on the external resale market.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but not for a few years. We are still more than $5 a point away from that price p[points. Points haven't gone up that much in the last five years. So I doubt they will go up that much in the next five.



The main purpose of my post was to relay the fact that we were today offered a deal which included the ability to use our resale week, purchased after 2010, in the DC points system.  Which as I understand it, is something new.

The secondary purpose was to relay the terms which we'd have to meet in order to make this happen.

I see you took the time to refute point-by-point the salesman's spiel, which was not something we bothered to question, as the purchase was never on the table as a serious consideration for us.

He did however say that the "rental" of the first years points was a guaranteed thing.  I got the impression it was really a way for them to give us a discount while still maintaining the fiction that they don't discount.

We would never finance a TS, certainly not at 12+%.  OMG, I can't imagine.

I was under the impression that Marriott didn't buy points back, so I was quite surprised by the very specific points buy-back at 60% deal.  He actually spent a decent amount of time on this- telling us how points are very soon (he implied within weeks) going up to $18/pt and doing the math to show that when that happened, we could sell back to Marriott for 60% of that new, higher price & therefore only be out a fee thousand dollars (plus our Barony Beach week that they'd get for free).  If there is no buy-back program, that was indeed a pretty blatant and well-spun lie.


----------



## heathpack

Fasttr said:


> The reason I ask is that the rest of what you laid out is no different than what GregT posted way back in post # 25 of this thread....but the buy back, if real, would be a significant addition to the deal and could potentially sway somebody who was on the fence.  Oh well.



Right, but wasn't there subsequent speculation as to whether the terms of GregT's offer would be generally available vs just offered to owners of valuable weeks?  My week would probably be a medium to low-ish value week, so it looks like this may be an offer that is generally available.

I assumed the "Marriott wisdom" actually evolves by hearing multiple people with different scenarios get the same (or perhaps slightly different) offers.  Thought y'all might be interested in hearing from more than one person.


----------



## Fasttr

heathpack said:


> Questions?  Fire away.



Sorry....I must have been confused that questions were ok.


----------



## GregT

heathpack said:


> Ok, here's the deal we passed on:
> 1.  Buy minimum points package $31,650
> 2.  Rent back first years usage for $4750, bringing out of pocket purchase price to $26,900
> 3.  If we wanted to, could put entire purchase on Marriott Rewards credit card for 5pt/$ spent
> 4.  If we financed at 12+% interest and made at least 18 payments, we'd get 2500 pts after 18th payment.  These payments could also go on Marriott Rewards credit card
> 5.  Our Barony Beach gold garden view week purchased on EBay in 2013 would be eligible to be used in the points system for *no* additional cost.  We talked about this point quite extensively, I'm sure of what salesman said.  We'd get 2700 pts for it in years we decided to deposit it with the Marriott DC.  By purchasing points, salesman also said all of our points (both purchased trust points and our Barony Beach points) would access trust inventory plus weeks inventory.
> 6.  If we ever wanted to be rid of it all, we'd give Marriott our Barony Beach week for free and then they'd buy our points for 60% of current price.
> 
> Salesman said points about to go up in price into the $18/pt range.
> 
> Questions?  Fire away.



It is interesting to see the pitch as presented.  Marriott is very good at tailoring the sales pitch based upon the ownership of the customer.  I'm glad you passed on this and thx for posting the experience.  

Best,

Greg


----------



## BocaBoy

kds4 said:


> One of the 3 posters on this thread who have said they received essentially the same offer is an EOY owner. I believe that their required points purchase was the same as someone who owned EY - 2500 points. One year they would get 2500 and in the next year they could get 2500 points plus the value of their enrolled EOY week (if they elected DC points for it).


MKO ocean front EY weeks are 4950 points, so 2500 points is definitely only half of that when rounded up.


----------



## kds4

BocaBoy said:


> MKO ocean front EY weeks are 4950 points, so 2500 points is definitely only half of that when rounded up.



True, but I don't think annual versus EOY ownership affects the required points purchase for this new enrollment offer. The amounts appear fixed and vary only by the number of weeks an owner wants to enroll.

For some owners, they may be looking at buying about as many points as their week is worth to enroll it at 2500, while for others buying 2500 points is less than their week is worth and is a 'better' deal than past offers requiring purchase of 'matching' points.


----------



## Travelmore

Has anyone seen or heard the data for the purchase of 5000 pts. In Greg's post, there were rebates/discounts etc listed for the 2500 and 3500 points purchase to bring the price down, just wondering about the 5000 point purchase.

We have a few Aruba weeks that we either occupy or rent, so we would probably not act on this, but would like to have all the numbers/facts to consider.

Thanks


----------



## jbvp

Travelmore said:


> Has anyone seen or heard the data for the purchase of 5000 pts. In Greg's post, there were rebates/discounts etc listed for the 2500 and 3500 points purchase to bring the price down, just wondering about the 5000 point purchase.
> 
> We have a few Aruba weeks that we either occupy or rent, so we would probably not act on this, but would like to have all the numbers/facts to consider.
> 
> Thanks


Just got an email confirming from Marriott.  5,000 points @ $10.76 each($53,800) covers 3-7 weeks conversion.  5,500 DP's or 400,000 MRP's as incentive.  I am looking at activating 7 weeks totaling 27,650 point value.  

In my earlier post, I had one item wrong.  3,500 points covers 2 weeks, not 2 or 3 weeks.  5,000 points covers 3-7 weeks.


----------



## Travelmore

jbvp said:


> Just got an email confirming from Marriott.  5,000 points @ $10.76 each($53,800) covers 3-7 weeks conversion.  5,500 DP's or 400,000 MRP's as incentive.  I am looking at activating 7 weeks totaling 27,650 point value.
> 
> In my earlier post, I had one item wrong.  3,500 points covers 2 weeks, not 2 or 3 weeks.  5,000 points covers 3-7 weeks.





Thanks.  

Just wondering in Greg's offer, there were two incentive options. The first was a discount AND bonus DPs or MR - I think this is the offer you posted above. The second option was a larger discount with NO bonus DPs or MR. Did your email offer contain the two options?

Thanks again


----------



## jbvp

Travelmore said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Just wondering in Greg's offer, there were two incentive options. The first was a discount AND bonus DPs or MR - I think this is the offer you posted above. The second option was a larger discount with NO bonus DPs or MR. Did your email offer contain the two options?
> 
> Thanks again


No, just what I posted.


----------



## GreenTea

heathpack said:


> Right, but wasn't there subsequent speculation as to whether the terms of GregT's offer would be generally available vs just offered to owners of valuable weeks?  My week would probably be a medium to low-ish value week, so it looks like this may be an offer that is generally available.
> 
> I assumed the "Marriott wisdom" actually evolves by hearing multiple people with different scenarios get the same (or perhaps slightly different) offers.  Thought y'all might be interested in hearing from more than one person.



I was offered a similar deal to you...nothing about the first year rent back, just the $26,700 straight out.  My week is exactly what I wanted for myself....silver season at Hilton Head.  But as for value, folks here would argue (and have) worthless, so yes, the offer must be for everyone.


----------



## dioxide45

heathpack said:


> Right, but wasn't there subsequent speculation as to whether the terms of GregT's offer would be generally available vs just offered to owners of valuable weeks?  My week would probably be a medium to low-ish value week, so it looks like this may be an offer that is generally available.



I think the ultimate goal is to sell new trust points, so I don't think they are targeting this to any specific owner or only owners of what some consider upper tier weeks.

If they can sell points to an owner by allowing them to enroll, it is $25,000 in Marriott's pocket. They can thus also have a snap back to those that say they would only buy points if Marriott allowed them to enroll their post 6/20/2010 external resale.


----------



## l0410z

I received  a call this evening from Jay at the Surfwatch to let me know about a program just announced that I might be interested in.   A select group is being called.     I decided to cut him off and take him through what he was going to discuss with me.   He thought someone already called me until  I explained I read about it on Tug.  15 years selling Marriott and he was unaware of Tug. 

Purchase 2500 points to enroll my post 2010 week at 10.xx per point with the first year rental program.  This offer is  only opened for 30 days to prevent the flood of purchases of resale weeks.  

87 percent of legacy week owners have enrolled their week and a very high percent are purchasing DC Points. 

The reason why Marriott is doing this is to keep all weeks within the internal Marriott system.  this will  make II irrelevant for Marriott owners,   

A significant increase in point cost is happening. T he next increase will take the cost to over 14.00

Though he was unaware of  the rental market for DC points, he was sure Marriott would close this by only allowing the transfer or points between family members.   

With new DC point purchases, Marriott will purchase back DC points at 60% of the  price if an owner wants to sale the points.    I asked if Marriott is putting this into the purchase contract for new sales.  He said not yet, but they are putting in that Marriott will resale the points.  

The MVCI expansion strategy is to buy into Marriott Hotels and the Autograph collection and make a subset into timeshares.  This will be  instead of building new.  When I questioned what the split between companies if this is the case.  It was a mistake to split the company and Marriott Jr, now owns 30% of VAC.


----------



## dioxide45

l0410z said:


> Purchase 2500 points to enroll my post 2010 week at 10.xx per point with the first year rental program.  This offer is  only opened for 30 days to prevent the flood of purchases of resale weeks.



I think if we can learn anything, I would be interested to learn what this first year rental program is? Is Marriott renting out DC points?


----------



## rovitm

At 14.00 a point that would be about a 30% increase over current prices.  They would be crazy to do that.  There is a lot of stock market volatility now.  Psychologically I wonder how that affects potential buyers.  At that price there would be a lot of sticker shock.

With my enrolled EOY I have been a big user of vpe and would be impacted if renting points is limited or stopped completely.  Although is has been a selling point for some of the salesmen.  On a couple of the presentations I attended they suggested renting my unused points to recoup the cost of the mf's.


----------



## VacationForever

rovitm said:


> At 14.00 a point that would be about a 30% increase over current prices.  They would be crazy to do that.  There is a lot of stock market volatility now.  Psychologically I wonder how that affects potential buyers.  At that price there would be a lot of sticker shock.
> 
> With my enrolled EOY I have been a big user of vpe and would be impacted if renting points is limited or stopped completely.  Although is has been a selling point for some of the salesmen.  On a couple of the presentations I attended they suggested renting my unused points to recoup the cost of the mf's.



They are already selling more than $12.00 a point now, with discount given for higher numbers.  $14.00 a point is only about 15 percent increase.  Not inconceivable as they have been increasing the price every year.


----------



## dneveu

Thank you to everyone for sharing all this information.  For anyone who may   speak to a representative soon would it be possible to ask some or all of the below questions:

1) What is the "rental program/first year rental program" and how does it work? 
2) If you have an EOY property does it count as one week and you must purchase a minimum 2,500 points? 
3) If you have 3 EOY weeks you wish to enroll, how many weeks is that considered and what is the corresponding points/cost?
4) How long is the deal being offered and how are they selecting who they are talking to? If someone wants in do they need to contact Marriott, or will owners with multiple resale weeks (plus enrolled weeks) be contacted?    
5) What is initial reaction to this program?  What % of owners they are talking to are opting in? 

thank you.


----------



## GreenTea

I suspect they will say that virtually all the resale owners are going to buy into the program because it will raise doubt that II will be of value. 

I am not speaking for a percentage of owners but just myself....when I read here, then was called, I thought wow...great.  Though the 26,700 was disappointing.  Then as I thought about it I realized how many great weeks that amount of money could buy.  If I wanted to get into only Marriott vacations, I realized that would offer far more value.  I know first hand that having points doesn't equal getting to use them.  I never did secure the reservation I'd tried for this summer.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters

So, I'm one of the select (?) few who got the call...however, they are in competition with a sinking stock market. Sigh. 

Documents are already in the e-mail, ready for us to sign. The offer was pretty straightforward. Seems that they know who they're dealing with. I'm aiming for a Ritz when I hit the lottery, so no thanks.


----------



## darius

*Any difference between Ritz and Marriott Destination Club?*

Everyone,

A quick question,   my wife and I are considering this qualification so we can primarily use our points at the Ritz properties.   

Is there any difference in doing this re-qualification through the Ritz team vs. Marriott team?     Does it code you in the system differently so you have access to different events/benefits, etc?     Any thoughts?   

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jimf41

SkyBlueWaters said:


> So, I'm one of the select (?) few who got the call...however, they are in competition with a sinking stock market. Sigh.
> 
> Documents are already in the e-mail, ready for us to sign. The offer was pretty straightforward. Seems that they know who they're dealing with. I'm aiming for a Ritz when I hit the lottery, so no thanks.



You don't have to hit the lottery to buy a Ritz property. The St Thomas units were going for about 12k when I was there 18 months ago. You might start buying a lot of tickets before the MFs are due. They are about 1/3 of the selling price.


----------



## GregT

darius said:


> Everyone,
> 
> A quick question,   my wife and I are considering this qualification so we can primarily use our points at the Ritz properties.
> 
> Is there any difference in doing this re-qualification through the Ritz team vs. Marriott team?     Does it code you in the system differently so you have access to different events/benefits, etc?     Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Darius,

I believe the requal is only useful through the Marriott program, and do not think it can be done via Ritz.   If access to Ritz is an important consideration, it may worth checking availability.  Personally, I've had poor success seeing availability at properties other than the Vail property which is pretty heavy in the Trust.  I will be visiting STT in November but couldn't see what I needed via DClub and ended up just renting directly from a RCC owner.   I also couldn't see anything in June 2016 when I was searching right at 12/13 months.

So I'm not sure how reliable the access will be to Ritz, and hope that is factored in to your purchase decision.

Good luck and let us know how it goes!

Best,

Greg


----------



## SkyBlueWaters

jimf41 said:


> You don't have to hit the lottery to buy a Ritz property. The St Thomas units were going for about 12k when I was there 18 months ago. You might start buying a lot of tickets before the MFs are due. They are about 1/3 of the selling price.



The MFs. My point.


----------



## Fasttr

SkyBlueWaters said:


> Documents are already in the e-mail, ready for us to sign.



So did your email with documents attached come from a sales guy you work with....or from MVC directly in some sort of marketing/sales related communication?  

It just amazes me how uncoordinated MVC's rollout of such things is.  Some folks get calls, some get emails, some get emails with docs attached, some likely will get nothing....and in nearly every case, the story is just a wee bit different, with some sales sleeze added on in most cases.  They just sort of wing it on things like this...which is amazing for the size of organization they are.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters

I attempted to enroll my week based on numerous rumors I read. It stayed suspended in the internet, so I called customer service who then forwarded my call to sales, who didn't know anything about any promos for enrolling post June 2010 resales/purchases and then forwarded the matter to her manager, who later called me back to say or confirm there was no such promo, and then called me back to offer me a limited time special offer.


----------



## kds4

SkyBlueWaters said:


> I attempted to enroll my week based on numerous rumors I read. It stayed suspended in the internet, so I called customer service who then forwarded my call to sales, who didn't know anything about any promos for enrolling post June 2010 resales/purchases and then forwarded the matter to her manager, who later called me back to say or confirm there was no such promo, and then called me back to offer me a limited time special offer.



And what was the 'limited time special offer'?


----------



## SkyBlueWaters

Same deal Greg has...


----------



## kds4

SkyBlueWaters said:


> Same deal Greg has...



So, you were offered the opportunity to enroll your post-6/2010 resale weeks via the internet/phone sales as long as you purchased the required amount of points (2500/3500/5000)?


----------



## SkyBlueWaters

Yes. Except, I think he had more incentives, like the additional MR points they offered him. See post #25.

Sorry, just checked. His post said "OR", so I just got the 2nd option without the 3 yr platinum membership offer. They were very straightforward with me, like they knew I would either take it or not and this was their offer, nothing more (or less). I think I came across as someone who knew what she was doing (as a tugger  ).


----------



## darius

SkyBlueWaters,   

Quick question, for option #2 were you quoted 300,000 MR reward points or 400,000?    

Thanks in advance!




SkyBlueWaters said:


> Yes. Except, I think he had more incentives, like the additional MR points they offered him. See post #25.
> 
> Sorry, just checked. His post said "OR", so I just got the 2nd option without the 3 yr platinum membership offer. They were very straightforward with me, like they knew I would either take it or not and this was their offer, nothing more (or less). I think I came across as someone who knew what she was doing (as a tugger  ).


----------



## chrono88

I'm curious as to whether the sales reps or the written offers advertising to convert post-6/20/10 weeks with a DC point purchase all specify a "deadline" to do so and whether it's the same deadline across the board. I know GregT's offer email stated 11/30. Have others been given the same deadline?

Thanks!


----------



## l0410z

chrono88 said:


> I'm curious as to whether the sales reps or the written offers advertising to convert post-6/20/10 weeks with a DC point purchase all specify a "deadline" to do so and whether it's the same deadline across the board. I know GregT's offer email stated 11/30. Have others been given the same deadline?
> 
> Thanks!



I was told the deal is only good for 30 days to prevent people from purchasing additional weeks during this offering to bring under the DC point program.


----------



## Fasttr

darius said:


> SkyBlueWaters,
> 
> Quick question, for option #2 were you quoted 300,000 MR reward points or 400,000?
> 
> Thanks in advance!





chrono88 said:


> I'm curious as to whether the sales reps or the written offers advertising to convert post-6/20/10 weeks with a DC point purchase all specify a "deadline" to do so and whether it's the same deadline across the board. I know GregT's offer email stated 11/30. Have others been given the same deadline?
> 
> Thanks!



I have heard the pitch from 2 sources.  One from the Corporate Sales group in Utah (when my FIL got contacted, he had them call and explain it to me so I could explain it to him).  The other from a contact I have at Crystal Shores.

In both instances, the offer deadline was 11/4/15 (same as GregT listed in post #25. and subject to the pending DC point price increase on Sept. 10th) and only applied to resale weeks closed post 6/20/10 but prior to 8/15/15 (again...same as GregT's offer).  The rest of the offer, from both sources, was identical to GregT's in post #25, except for the incentives offered if you chose not to take the highest price point discount (pricing was identical to GregT's).  So if you went the incentives route as opposed to the lowest price per point option, the offers went as follows:

Corp Office 

2500 points - 2500 one time use DC points OR 100K MR points (same as GregT's)
3500 points - 4000 one time use DC points or 300K MR points (slightly different that GregT's on the MR points)
Crystal Shores

2500 points - 2500 one time use DC points or 100K MR points (same as GregT's and same as Corp Office)
3500 points - 3500 one time use DC points or 250K MR points (slightly different than GregT's and slightly different than Corp Office on both the DC points and MR points)
No MR Platinum status was offered as it was in GregT's offer. 

I did not discuss the 5000 point option with either rep.  

So the best cost per point pricing seems to be spot-on in all instances, but if you want to pay a slightly higher price per point, it appears each sales office can decide its own incentives.

Oh....and I asked both reps about a first year rental (rent back) option/program as was discussed with a couple posters above, seemingly from sales reps in HHI.  Both reps I talked to had no idea what I was talking about, which leads me to believe that some sales manager overseeing HHI felt that the "rental option" spin was a better sales approach than just telling folks that they were getting a 15% or 20% drop from the list price based on the size bundle they were getting.

Also, both reps had no knowledge about any DC point buy back program either in place, in the works, or even currently being talked about.  One of them did say however that the sales folks are always the last to know.  

I got the feeling from both reps that they were straight shooters and neither were of the type to attempt to add sales sleaze where it did not belong.  

Hope that helps in clarifying what the deal is and how different locations are pitching it.


----------



## billymach4

*Is there any official link to this promotion?*

Is there any link on this post 2010 enrollment option anywhere? Where can I find out the official Terms and Conditions?


----------



## SueDonJ

billymach4 said:


> Is there any link on this post 2010 enrollment option anywhere? Where can I find out the official Terms and Conditions?



It's a sales incentive (supposedly with an end date) and they don't typically put them online at my-vacationclub.com or any of their other sites.  You have to contact a sales rep.


----------



## tschwa2

You can not enroll online.  You would need to contact Marriott and purchase the appropriate number of Trust points corresponding to the number of weeks you wish to enroll. 

What kind of terms and conditions are you looking for?  You could probably request a sales contract that would include that information.


----------



## billymach4

tschwa2 said:


> You can not enroll online.  You would need to contact Marriott and purchase the appropriate number of Trust points corresponding to the number of weeks you wish to enroll.
> 
> What kind of terms and conditions are you looking for?  You could probably request a sales contract that would include that information.



Do you really think I would be able to obtain a sales contract without having to sit down at a sales meeting? Has anyone ever been able to examine a sales agreement before signing? I understand that you can sign and then rescind, but apart from that I would have to pull teeth in order obtain a sales contract and read the fine print.

What it sounds like to me is that this is a targeted audience that Marriott is not sharing with everyone in the public realm.

If I were not reading here on TUG how else would I be able to hear about this.  Since I avoid sales tours, I would not know?


----------



## dioxide45

billymach4 said:


> Do you really think I would be able to obtain a sales contract without having to sit down at a sales meeting? Has anyone ever been able to examine a sales agreement before signing? I understand that you can sign and then rescind, but apart from that I would have to pull teeth in order obtain a sales contract and read the fine print.
> 
> What it sounds like to me is that this is a targeted audience that Marriott is not sharing with everyone in the public realm.
> 
> If I were not reading here on TUG how else would I be able to hear about this.  Since I avoid sales tours, I would not know?



You could also possible call telephone sales. They could provide you the details. I don't think you have to sit down with a sales rep to get the details. I agree though, they haven't published this anywhere and unless you were reading here or going to a presentation you wouldn't know about it. Though some people have a good rapport with their sales reps that send out emails to their customers. So some have heard about it through that method.


----------



## Seaport104

dioxide45 said:


> You could also possible call telephone sales. They could provide you the details. I don't think you have to sit down with a sales rep to get the details. I agree though, they haven't published this anywhere and unless you were reading here or going to a presentation you wouldn't know about it. Though some people have a good rapport with their sales reps that send out emails to their customers. So some have heard about it through that method.



I was in Aruba when read the posts on tug so I asked them about buying points to enrolled week. The salesman was very familiar with it and gave me the same pricing as the original posts, except I opted for the 20 percent discount instead of 15 percent and DC or marriott rewards incentive. 

For anyone interested, pm me and I will send you redacted copies of my contract later this week when I have access to a scanner.


----------



## tschwa2

They called me 3 times in one day, trying to get a hold of me and tell me about this "opportunity."  It's not as though they are dealing too much in terms of price and terms.  If I had been interested I didn't get the impression that I would have to come in and have a sit down to discuss terms.  I think it is similar to the original enrollment offer but since the price was in the $20,000-$50,000 range, I think it would require a contract with multiple signatures and initials and not something that they want you to sign up for online.


----------



## Helios

Does anybody know when the "promotion" to enroll weeks will end?


----------



## NTP66

tschwa2 said:


> They called me 3 times in one day, trying to get a hold of me and tell me about this "opportunity."



We just got back from Grande Ocean, where the concierge tried to sell me on converting my weeks unit every single time that I saw her and spoke with her on the phone. No exaggeration, every single time.


----------



## Seaport104

jbvp said:


> Just got an email confirming from Marriott.  5,000 points @ $10.76 each($53,800) covers 3-7 weeks conversion.  5,500 DP's or 400,000 MRP's as incentive.  I am looking at activating 7 weeks totaling 27,650 point value.
> 
> In my earlier post, I had one item wrong.  3,500 points covers 2 weeks, not 2 or 3 weeks.  5,000 points covers 3-7 weeks.



If you forego the incentive, you can get the 20% discount and buy the points for 10.12 per point.


----------



## answeeney

This is an interesting thread but, for me as someone who owns two (European) resale weeks it begs some questions. I wonder if there is any info on the following:

1. There has been mention in previous posts of a points buy back promise at 60% of the "price". When I bought my trust points back when the points program first started the salesman said something similar but a buy back program has yet to materialise. Is this just more salesman BS or has anyone got some concrete evidence to the contrary?

2. If yes to 1 above then 60% of what price, the purchace price or the prevailing price at time of buy back?

3. Has anyone owning resale European properties had this offer extended to them?


----------



## SueDonJ

moto x said:


> Does anybody know when the "promotion" to enroll weeks will end?



According to GregT's Post #25:


> ... Any external weeks purchased after the June 2010 deadline that have closed before August 15, 2015 can be enrolled in the Destinations Club for a limited time with a purchase of points:
> 
> 2500 – enrolls 1 external week
> 3500 – enrolls 2 external weeks
> 5000 – enrolls 3-7 external weeks
> 
> Limited time offer – Points purchase must be made before November 4 (Note: there is a points price increase on Sep 10) ...



Others in this thread have been told the limited time offer is good for only 30 days/a month.


----------



## l0410z

I was told he offer ends at months end to prevent people from purchasing additional resale week.


----------



## SueDonJ

l0410z said:


> I was told he offer ends at months end to prevent people from purchasing additional resale week.



The "closed before August 15, 2015" stipulation that Greg and Fasttr reported would allow MVW to keep this promotion open for as long as it works for them regardless of what's been purchased on the external resale market since its announcement.  They both were given an end date of "November 4" but it wouldn't be a surprise to learn that some sales reps are advising, or even implementing, an end date sooner than that in order to make customers think there's an urgency.


----------



## kds4

Here's a new question regarding this latest enrollment/points purchase combo.

For those who do take advantage of this offer and buy points/enroll their post-6/10 resale weeks (and have not yet deposited their 2016 week with II or made a 2016 reservation), will they be offered the opportunity to convert their week for 2016 or will they have to wait until 2017?

Could this be a situation where the 'first year rent back' option could make sense, assuming you still got to take advantage of the 20% (or 15% with MRPs/DPs) discount off the points package as well when you purchase your required points 2500/3500/5000?


----------



## SueDonJ

kds4 said:


> Here's a new question regarding this latest enrollment/points purchase combo.
> 
> For those who do take advantage of this offer and buy points/enroll their post-6/10 resale weeks (and have not yet deposited their 2016 week with II or made a 2016 reservation), will they be offered the opportunity to convert their week for 2016 or will they have to wait until 2017?
> 
> Could this be a situation where the 'first year rent back' option could make sense, assuming you still got to take advantage of the 20% (or 15% with MRPs/DPs) discount off the points package as well when you purchase your required points 2500/3500/5000?



Again from the information posted by GregT in Post #25:


> ... It would be important to close fairly early if you wanted to convert any of the enrolled weeks to Destination points for 2016. ...



From that it's hard to tell if for 2016 Weeks they'll be holding fast to the conversion deadlines that haven't been reached yet (Owners, Select, Executive - 9/30/15; Presidential, Chairman's Club - 10/31/15) or if they'll allow conversions after the posted deadlines like they did during the first year of the DC.  I'd ask the sales rep to get confirmation from Owner Services.

If the enrolled Week has been booked already and has a pending 2016 home resort reservation attached to it, including a Request First II exchange, the reservation can be cancelled and the Week converted to DC Points.  If it's been relinquished for any other usage (a Deposit First II exchange, MRP exchange, Marriott rental, etc.) then it can't be reverted for conversion.  This is standard policy, and again, the only caveat may be whether or not they're extending conversion deadlines for these unique enrollments.


----------



## JIMinNC

kds4 said:


> Here's a new question regarding this latest enrollment/points purchase combo.
> 
> For those who do take advantage of this offer and buy points/enroll their post-6/10 resale weeks (and have not yet deposited their 2016 week with II or made a 2016 reservation), will they be offered the opportunity to convert their week for 2016 or will they have to wait until 2017?
> 
> Could this be a situation where the 'first year rent back' option could make sense, assuming you still got to take advantage of the 20% (or 15% with MRPs/DPs) discount off the points package as well when you purchase your required points 2500/3500/5000?



We had a similar situation when we were buying our bundle package last year, as we were concerned if our Barony week didn't close by Sept 30, we wouldn't be able to enroll. We were told that they can make exceptions to the deadline on a case-by-case basis to account for closings that take place close to the deadline. Don't know how this would apply to the current offer, but that is what we were told last year. As it turned out, we closed in early September, so it wasn't an issue.


----------



## GreenTea

NTP66 said:


> We just got back from Grande Ocean, where the concierge tried to sell me on converting my weeks unit every single time that I saw her and spoke with her on the phone. No exaggeration, every single time.



If you enroll them, which is this current offer, you are not converting them.  You have the OPTION to convert to points one year, every year, or never.  You still own your week, exactly as you do now.


----------



## NTP66

GreenTea said:


> If you enroll them, which is this current offer, you are not converting them.  You have the OPTION to convert to points one year, every year, or never.  You still own your week, exactly as you do now.



I know, just a poor choice of words on my part. Should have said enrolling AND converting, which is what she was trying to get me to do.


----------



## jbvp

moto x said:


> Does anybody know when the "promotion" to enroll weeks will end?



Just got off the phone with Marriott.  I am enrolling 7 weeks.  I asked him to confirm when the offer ends.  Tomorrow(Wednesday) is the last day before the price increase on points goes into effect.  Just means you would be paying more per point.

The offer to enroll ends 10/31/15.  On record by COB tomorrow(Wednesday) gives you current pricing.


----------



## GregT

jbvp said:


> Just got off the phone with Marriott.  I am enrolling 7 weeks.  I asked him to confirm when the offer ends.  Tomorrow(Wednesday) is the last day before the price increase on points goes into effect.  Just means you would be paying more per point.
> 
> The offer to enroll ends 10/31/15.  On record by COB tomorrow(Wednesday) gives you current pricing.



Interesting, thank you -- which seven weeks did you enroll?  You have some good weeks...

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT

jbvp said:


> Just got off the phone with Marriott.  I am enrolling 7 weeks.



I looked back at old threads and saw that you had at least some of these weeks back in 2010 (and those are some good weeks!)-- I would think at least some of them were closed prior to June 2010, and eligible for the old-fashioned enrollment.

Is that still available to you via Marriott (and did they tell you anything about that option)?

Found this post from October 2010 -- would also be curious if you ever located the list of final retail prices.  Please advise and thx!

Best,

Greg


----------



## jbvp

GregT said:


> Interesting, thank you -- which seven weeks did you enroll?  You have some good weeks...
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg




Maui Ocean Club Napili, 2 Aruba Surf Club, Lakeshore Reserve, 2 Grand Chateau, Newport Coast


----------



## jbvp

GregT said:


> I looked back at old threads and saw that you had at least some of these weeks back in 2010 (and those are some good weeks!)-- I would think at least some of them were closed prior to June 2010, and eligible for the old-fashioned enrollment.
> 
> Is that still available to you via Marriott (and did they tell you anything about that option)?
> 
> Found this post from October 2010 -- would also be curious if you ever located the list of final retail prices.  Please advise and thx!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



I do have some pre 6/10, but these were all post 6/10.  I didn't ask, but my understanding is if you have any pre 6/10 weeks they can still be enrolled.  I had already previously enrolled my pre 6/10 weeks.


----------



## CCR

I'm surprised by all the people willing to pay this much to enroll their post 2010 weeks.  I'm hearing the cheapest to enroll is 2500 points for just over 10 per point.  Isn't that at least $25,000  (wow)  that is a ton of money just for the flexibility of points.  Is that really worth it?  It seems I could rent many really nice vacations for that kind of price.

If I would have been offered this option for around the $2-3,000 range I'd consider it, but $25,000 seems like way too much.  

How many tuggers are really planning on doing this?


----------



## SueDonJ

CCR said:


> I'm surprised by all the people willing to pay this much to enroll their post 2010 weeks.  I'm hearing the cheapest to enroll is 2500 points for just over 10 per point.  Isn't that at least $25,000  (wow)  that is a ton of money just for the flexibility of points.  Is that really worth it?  It seems I could rent many really nice vacations for that kind of price.
> 
> If I would have been offered this option for around the $2-3,000 range I'd consider it, but $25,000 seems like way too much.
> 
> How many tuggers are really planning on doing this?



I'm surprised right along with you, and not by "only" the money required.  It would be one thing, albeit a ridiculously expensive thing, if the cost was simply an enrollment fee.  But it's not.  It's a purchase of Trust Points that requires an ongoing financial commitment in the form of annual MF's; it's an additional ownership on top of the enrolled Weeks.

I asked somewhere upthread, "how many of us would have enrolled at the outset if these were the terms then?"  Thinking back the answer would have been a resounding, "a few if any!"  I still don't think this is anything worth writing home about but GregT seems to think that it will be a successful promotion so I'm thinking I must be missing something.


----------



## tschwa2

There have been and continue to be a fair number of Starwood owners who requalify a resale week by purchasing the now minimum of $20,000 in new money for a retail purchase ($30,000 for Hawaiian weeks). On TUG, we know it is only worth it if you have a high point value (low MF) annual week and a clear goal toward 5 star elite.  Many come to TUG with the thought of requalifying a biennial mid season 1 br unit  with a $20,000+ purchase of a questionable retail week and now flex points.


From the outset when Marriott set the 2010 date, I doubted that they would resist allowing new resales to enroll if the owner was offering in $20,000+ in new points purchase per week.  I am a little surprised that they didn't follow DRI's requirement that the new purchase equal at least half of the points that the week being brought in but adding the $20,000 minimum per  week brought in.  I guess I am surprised that it took 5 years.


----------



## JIMinNC

CCR said:


> I'm surprised by all the people willing to pay this much to enroll their post 2010 weeks.  I'm hearing the cheapest to enroll is 2500 points for just over 10 per point.  Isn't that at least $25,000  (wow)  that is a ton of money just for the flexibility of points.  Is that really worth it?  It seems I could rent many really nice vacations for that kind of price.
> 
> If I would have been offered this option for around the $2-3,000 range I'd consider it, but $25,000 seems like way too much.
> 
> How many tuggers are really planning on doing this?





SueDonJ said:


> I'm surprised right along with you, and not by "only" the money required.  It would be one thing, albeit a ridiculously expensive thing, if the cost was simply an enrollment fee.  But it's not.  It's a purchase of Trust Points that requires an ongoing financial commitment in the form of annual MF's; it's an additional ownership on top of the enrolled Weeks.
> 
> I asked somewhere upthread, "how many of us would have enrolled at the outset if these were the terms then?"  Thinking back the answer would have been a resounding, "a few if any!"  I still don't think this is anything worth writing home about but GregT seems to think that it will be a successful promotion so I'm thinking I must be missing something.



I don't currently have any post-6/2010 weeks with which to take advantage of this deal, but I can say unequivocally if we did have any such weeks, we would seriously consider a deal like this. Here's why:

We only have 3375 points right now from a small number of Trust points and an enrolled Barony week. While that is adequate for the next year or two, once our youngest heads to college and frees us from the school calendar, we'll likely need more. My dilemma going forward is how to add those points for a reasonable price.

With the current special offer, when you factor in the cost of the Trust points (with the discounted price) plus the enrolled points, the net cost/point of the new points (Trust points + the newly enrolled points) can wind up being in the $4-$5/point range (or less) with a reasonably high point-value week. No way we could touch that with resale points + junk fees or another hybrid bundle.

From what I've seen, if we already owned a decent point value post-6/2010 week, this new offer would likely be the cheapest way to get to Executive level and the 1+ day 13 month booking privilege.

We don't do direct owner rentals on Redweek, etc, so renting accommodations on Marriott.com or other similar travel sites can get expensive fast. I also much prefer points as a way to travel to a variety of destinations versus the weeks trading game. While renting points is a viable option for us if we don't find a way to own more at price we can justify, if I could acquire a batch of points at $4/point or so, I would be hard pressed to pass that up since that would give us full flexibility to bank/borrow whereas rented points don't offer that. It also would offer some insurance against any future Marriott policy changes that devalue point rentals (Plus we would pick up the 1+ day 13 month ability).

I believe deeded weeks are still superior to points for going to the same resort frequently, and we may add a deeded week in the next couple years for that specific purpose. But if I could later enroll that week with an offer similar to this one, it would be hard to pass up. If I were sitting here today with a Post-2010 Gold Grande Ocean OF week worth 3850 points or so and could enroll that by spending $27K for 2500 points, I would be adding 6350 points to my ownership.


----------



## VacationForever

I own 2 weeks of post 6/2010, purchased from Marriott and I am willing to buy up to 1000 DC points to enroll.  3500 DC points to enroll is too rich for my blood.


----------



## darius

We decided to enroll our weeks and purchase 3500 points to do so.    For us, we felt the flexibility was worth it.    We now have over 14,000 points now (our weeks have fairly strong point value) and even though we won't always convert to points - it's nice to have the option.   

I think this is a very individual decision and really needs to be evaluated on a case by case basis.  A few years back I attempted to get Marriott to re-qualify these 2 weeks if I had bought 6500 points and they would not budge.  I gave up on the idea until this promotion came out and feel that 3500 is fair.

Of course,  had these been bought prior to 6/20/10 I would have loved to just pay a fee to enroll the weeks!   

Darius



CCR said:


> I'm surprised by all the people willing to pay this much to enroll their post 2010 weeks.  I'm hearing the cheapest to enroll is 2500 points for just over 10 per point.  Isn't that at least $25,000  (wow)  that is a ton of money just for the flexibility of points.  Is that really worth it?  It seems I could rent many really nice vacations for that kind of price.
> 
> If I would have been offered this option for around the $2-3,000 range I'd consider it, but $25,000 seems like way too much.
> 
> How many tuggers are really planning on doing this?


----------



## drogers

So if I understand this correctly, for ~25k I can buy 2,500 points and enroll the points from my NCV week (3475 I think?) for just shy of 6,000 points?

Or I can hop over to a resale site and buy 6k points for 18-24k and still keep my legacy week that we use every year anyway?

Unless I'm missing something, Marriott is going to have to work a little harder to get my week enrolled.  

Glad I didn't agree to sit through the presentation when the nice lady from Newport called me this evening.  They were offering peanuts for an incentive anyway...


----------



## JIMinNC

drogers said:


> So if I understand this correctly, for ~25k I can buy 2,500 points and enroll the points from my NCV week (3475 I think?) for just shy of 6,000 points?
> 
> Or I can hop over to a resale site and buy 6k points for 18-24k and still keep my legacy week that we use every year anyway?
> 
> Unless I'm missing something, Marriott is going to have to work a little harder to get my week enrolled.
> 
> Glad I didn't agree to sit through the presentation when the nice lady from Newport called me this evening.  They were offering peanuts for an incentive anyway...



Not exactly. On those resale sites, you will have to pay close to $5 per point to pass ROFR, then pay Marriott $2 per point to activate the points and use them in the system. So your all-in cost of those 6000 points would be $7 per point or so, or $42,000 - not $18-24K. That is why this current offer from Marriott is one of the better offers they have made as an enrollment incentive.


----------



## l0410z

When I spoke with the rep who discussed this new program with me, I was told this was being offered because 90 percent of the legacy week owners enrolled their week in the DC program. This success will carry over to the post 2010. When I asked how many legacy owners exchange for points, I was told the majority. This seems way to high but have no clue.   If it is true, MVCI controls inventory.  

  I like many have an opinion on this new program but the rubber meets the road when someone who can execute on this program does or does not. I am curious on what is true or not true.  Tug users are a small but knowledgable community.  Would it be meaningful to anyone else but me to have a sticky poll that asks ...

If you have a post 2010 resale, how many weeks could you enroll, did you take advantage of the program and if so how many weeks?

If you have an enrolled legacy week, how many do you have and how often do you exchange for points?

I will not  enroll my one post 2010 resale week
I do not trade for DC points with my legacy enrolled week.,

**********
_See this poll thread. <--- SueDonJ_


----------



## GreenTea

I have one newly eligible to enroll week.  I did not buy the points to do so.


----------



## taterhed

(Just to be clear:  I think all Marriott legacy weeks are now <potentially> eligible to enroll?)

 I have 2 post 2010 weeks:  I won't enroll for $25K or $35K.  Especially with the elusive 'buy-back' details being absent.

 ...maybe at $5k or 10k.  Heck, for $25k I could buy a lot of HGVC that would get me multiple weeks/points.


----------



## SueDonJ

JIMinNC said:


> Not exactly. On those resale sites, you will have to pay close to $5 per point to pass ROFR, then pay Marriott $2 per point to activate the points and use them in the system. So your all-in cost of those 6000 points would be $7 per point or so, or $42,000 - not $18-24K. That is why this current offer from Marriott is one of the better offers they have made as an enrollment incentive.



There's no doubt that the fees for external Points resales are high but is MVW now charging a per-Point ROFR fee?  When we saw the first reports of resales we were surprised that MVW was charging the (same as Weeks) $95/transaction rather than the per-Point fee that the governing docs allow.  Has this changed, in which case the Points FAQ should be updated?


----------



## Fasttr

SueDonJ said:


> There's no doubt that the fees for external Points resales are high but is MVW now charging a per-Point ROFR fee?  When we saw the first reports of resales we were surprised that MVW was charging the (same as Weeks) $95/transaction rather than the per-Point fee that the governing docs allow.  Has this changed, in which case the Points FAQ should be updated?



I think JIMinNC was quoting that a $5 per point purchase offer would be needed to get past ROFR, because GregT and others have posted that offers in the mid to upper $4 range have been getting snagged by MVC via ROFR.  Were you assuming he was saying they were charging a $5 per point fee to process the ROFR?


----------



## SueDonJ

Fasttr said:


> I think JIMinNC was quoting that a $5 per point purchase offer would be needed to get past ROFR, because GregT and others have posted that offers in the mid to upper $4 range have been getting snagged by MVC via ROFR.  Were you assuming he was saying they were charging a $5 per point fee to process the ROFR?



DOH!  Nevermind.


----------



## GregT

SueDonJ said:


> DOH!



Don't forget my favorite emoticon.


----------



## SueDonJ

GregT said:


> Don't forget my favorite emoticon.



I was hoping that one would slip by with nobody slapping me upside my head.


----------



## Fasttr

Just received a marketing email from MVC.....



> Marriott Vacation Club® is celebrating five years of providing more vacation options to Owners through the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations™ Exchange Program. To celebrate, we're offering you an unprecedented, limited-time opportunity*.
> 
> From now through November 4, 2015, we are providing you the opportunity to enroll your externally purchased weeks when you purchase additional Vacation Club Points.
> 
> For details about enrolling and this limited-time opportunity, contact us at 800-638-8148.



Nice of them to wait until they upped the price per point by 26 cents before sending this out!!!


----------



## bazzap

Fasttr said:


> Just received a marketing email from MVC.....
> 
> 
> 
> Nice of them to wait until they upped the price per point by 26 cents before sending this out!!!


Well, on the positive side you did receive a Marketing email!
I have been following all the posts on these offers.
Perhaps other owners in Europe have received such offers or maybe emails just take a long time to cross the Atlantic? 
I have received nothing.
(Sarcasm probably does not work too well over the Internet)


----------



## VacationForever

I have been puzzled by the phrase "externally purchased week". I bought from Marriott and I wonder if they have a different offer.  I don't want to find out as I do not want to be tempted to drop a few more dollars into timeshare.  However I am curious...


----------



## SueDonJ

sptung said:


> I have been puzzled by the phrase "externally purchased week". I bought from Marriott and I wonder if they have a different offer.  I don't want to find out as I do not want to be tempted to drop a few more dollars into timeshare.  However I am curious...



"External resales" are Weeks or Points purchased from someone/a company other than MVCI/MVW as the developer or Marriott's Resales Operations.

You bought direct from Marriott so your Weeks are eligible for enrollment under different terms than this current promotion, depending on when you bought your Weeks and/or if they're original developer Weeks or Marriott Resales.

See the TUG Points FAQ "Enrolling MVCI Weeks in the DC" information related to eligibility.


----------



## VacationForever

SueDonJ said:


> "External resales" are Weeks or Points purchased from someone/a company other than MVCI/MVW as the developer or Marriott's Resales Operations.
> 
> You bought direct from Marriott so your Weeks are eligible for enrollment under different terms than this current promotion, depending on when you bought your Weeks and/or if they're original developer Weeks or Marriott Resales.
> 
> See the TUG Points FAQ "Enrolling MVCI Weeks in the DC" information related to eligibility.



I am well aware of this.  The issue is that it had been matching points under the hybrid system which I bought under and I did not want to buy matching points.  Since this is such a discounted deal for external weeks, I am wondering if there is a further discount given to Marriott purchased weeks.


----------



## JIMinNC

SueDonJ said:


> "External resales" are Weeks or Points purchased from someone/a company other than MVCI/MVW as the developer or Marriott's Resales Operations.
> 
> You bought direct from Marriott so your Weeks are eligible for enrollment under different terms than this current promotion, depending on when you bought your Weeks and/or if they're original developer Weeks or Marriott Resales.
> 
> See the TUG Points FAQ "Enrolling MVCI Weeks in the DC" information related to eligibility.



Yes, but I think sprung raises a valid point...for those folks who bought a post-6/2010 week from Marriott Resales and elected NOT to enroll by buying matching points within 12 months, does this offer also apply to them on the same  terms?

Marriott Resales cost quite a bit more than external resales in most cases, so I think it raises a valid question.


----------



## SueDonJ

sptung said:


> I have been puzzled by the phrase "externally purchased week". I bought from Marriott and I wonder if they have a different offer.  I don't want to find out as I do not want to be tempted to drop a few more dollars into timeshare.  However I am curious...





sptung said:


> I am well aware of this.  The issue is that it had been matching points under the hybrid system which I bought under and I did not want to buy matching points.  Since this is such a discounted deal for external weeks, I am wondering if there is a further discount given to Marriott purchased weeks.



Sorry, I misunderstood what was puzzling you.

It can't hurt for you or anyone who made an internal resale Weeks purchase or a Points purchase after the DC was implemented and prior to the announcement of this promotion, to try asking if the purchase requirements for the promotion can be applied now.  In the past when Weeks were discounted after being on the developer market they wouldn't allow adjustments to past purchases but it's worth asking.


----------



## JIMinNC

Here's the scenario we're discussing....

In 2013, John Doe bought a 2 BR OF at Maui Ocean Club from Marriott Resales that would be worth 6450 DC points if enrolled. But because that week would have required a 6500 point purchase, John elects to pass on enrollment.

So because more than 12 months have now passed, John now has an un-enrollable resale week purchased from Marriott Resales, not an external reseller. Would John now be allowed to enroll that week under the current promotion by buying 2500 points just like an external resale buyer?

If not, Marriott would be treating externally bought weeks more favorably than weeks bought from their internal resale department.

Perhaps they may be using the term "externally purchased weeks" to refer to ANY post-6/2010 resale, since technically, even when Marriott Resales is acting as the broker, the buyer is buying the week from the previous owner, who is "external" to Marriott.


----------



## NTP66

bazzap said:


> Well, on the positive side you did receive a Marketing email!
> I have been following all the posts on these offers.
> Perhaps other owners in Europe have received such offers or maybe emails just take a long time to cross the Atlantic?
> I have received nothing.
> (Sarcasm probably does not work too well over the Internet)



You can have mine (which I just received a few seconds ago).


----------



## SueDonJ

JIMinNC said:


> Here's the scenario we're discussing....
> 
> In 2013, John Doe bought a 2 BR OF at Maui Ocean Club from Marriott Resales that would be worth 6450 DC points if enrolled. But because that week would have required a 6500 point purchase, John elects to pass on enrollment.
> 
> So because more than 12 months have now passed, John now has an un-enrollable resale week purchased from Marriott Resales, not an external reseller. Would John now be allowed to enroll that week under the current promotion by buying 2500 points just like an external resale buyer?
> 
> If not, Marriott would be treating externally bought weeks more favorably than weeks bought from their internal resale department.
> 
> Perhaps they may be using the term "externally purchased weeks" to refer to ANY post-6/2010 resale, since technically, even when Marriott Resales is acting as the broker, the buyer is buying the week from the previous owner, who is "external" to Marriott.



I'm sorry, trying to edit my thought process and you're just too quick!  In that scenario AND the one in which someone who owned officially-ineligible external resale Weeks bought Points, it's worth asking.  There's no telling what the response will be on a case-by-case basis but I think, based on history, the official answer will be that the promotion only applies to current situations.


----------



## NKN

*Weeks to Points*

I rec'd this email from Marriott today.   We own two fixed weeks at Monarch at Sea Pines.  We're not interested, but the fact of the email was interesting.



.....Marriott Vacation Club® is celebrating five years of providing more vacation options to Owners through the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations™ Exchange Program. To celebrate, we're offering you an unprecedented, limited-time opportunity*. 

As an Owner with a week or weeks that could not be enrolled previously in the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Exchange Program, you can now gain access to more than 5,000 vacation options worldwide*.

  From now through November 4, 2015, we are providing you the opportunity to enroll your externally purchased weeks when you purchase additional Vacation Club Points. 

For details about enrolling and this limited-time opportunity, contact us at 843-342-1589.


----------



## JIMinNC

--deleted---


----------



## SueDonJ

JIMinNC said:


> ... Perhaps they may be using the term "externally purchased weeks" to refer to ANY post-6/2010 resale, since technically, even when Marriott Resales is acting as the broker, the buyer is buying the week from the previous owner, who is "external" to Marriott.



Jim, to this last point you could be right.

The reason I'd disagree, though, is that the emails coming out refer to, "... weeks that could not be enrolled previously ..."  That would appear to discount Weeks which were eligible at the time of purchase for the bundle package.

But your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## VacationForever

I just dropped an email to the Marriott salesperson who brokered the weeks sales.  She is unlikely to know anything about this, from my past experience with her, but I am hoping that she will pass my question off to the DC sales dept.  She had said previously that they are really set up as 2 separate companies, under the Marriott umbrella, and she knew very little about the DC side of the company.


----------



## Travelmore

We just got our email too - although it has a different phone number.

Have to confess.... receiving this email on the first day of a price increase, does not give me the warm and fuzzies....


----------



## VacationForever

Travelmore said:


> We just got our email too - although it has a different phone number.
> 
> Have to confess.... receiving this email on the first day of a price increase, does not give me the warm and fuzzies....



Only matters if you are planning on buying, otherwise it is just noise, shift delete


----------



## SueDonJ

Travelmore said:


> We just got our email too - although it has a different phone number.
> 
> Have to confess.... receiving this email on the first day of a price increase, does not give me the warm and fuzzies....



Makes you wonder if the sales reps who sent out earlier notices were supposed to do that.


----------



## live4life

I own post June 2010 weeks that were purchased before June 2015 (all titles received)-

1) where can I find in writing on the website, if it exists, about this program ... or is it by invitation only?

2) are the post june 2010 weeks eligible ONLY those bought from marriott or any re-sale?

3) Where can I find the week value (not what it takes to rent a week) for the weeks I own?


----------



## live4life

I went on the my-vacation website and it mentions that my weeks are not eligible... how could that be? Note- two were bought from Marriott re-sale and the other two via 3rd party. All transactions occurred from 2010 and 2014.Please advise


----------



## tschwa2

The current offer is not available online.  You need to call in or do it in person.  The online enrollment eligibility is for pre 2010 weeks.



I am attaching the email I received.


----------



## Fasttr

See my comments in your quote below.  



live4life said:


> I own post June 2010 weeks that were purchased before June 2015 (all titles received)-
> 
> 1) where can I find in writing on the website, if it exists, about this program ... or is it by invitation only?  I don't believe this offer is listed anywhere on the MVC website, and you can't enroll online as it requires a purchase of DC points.  They just started sending out marketing emails today, but all it basically says is to call.  HERE is a link to the guts of the email I received with a phone number you can call.  Post #25 in this thread is a great outline of the offer.
> 
> 2) are the post june 2010 weeks eligible ONLY those bought from marriott or any re-sale?  We know that external resale weeks are elegible, but we are unsure if resale weeks purchased via MVC's resale department are eligible.
> 
> 3) Where can I find the week value (not what it takes to rent a week) for the weeks I own?  Try this link which GregT keeps a link to in the signature line of his posts.
> http://gtibbitts.tripod.com/webonmediacontents/Points Values v10.pdf


----------



## live4life

I thought this thread was about post june 2010 sales?


----------



## live4life

Thanks Fasttr....


----------



## Fasttr

live4life said:


> I thought this thread was about post june 2010 sales?



I think tschwa2 was just commenting that the online enrollment was only to enroll pre 2010 weeks, and that this deal, that you have to call about, is for the post 2010 weeks.


----------



## live4life

Question:

If I take Greg's chart and look at the points, it comes out to about 15,000 points. 

I have no clue what the hec I would need to do ... before calling them and assuming my weeks are eligible, is the minimum # of purchase points is 3500 points to be eligible then to convert the weeks? or is it a smaller threshold of points to purchase? 

I guess I am wondering what would be my approximate total cost?


----------



## VacationForever

live4life said:


> Question:
> 
> If I take Greg's chart and look at the points, it comes out to about 15,000 points.
> 
> I have no clue what the hec I would need to do ... before calling them and assuming my weeks are eligible, is the minimum # of purchase points is 3500 points to be eligible then to convert the weeks? or is it a smaller threshold of points to purchase?
> 
> I guess I am wondering what would be my approximate total cost?



Read posts on page 1.  Enrollment of 3 to 7 weeks require purchase of 5000 points.


----------



## Fasttr

live4life said:


> Question:
> 
> If I take Greg's chart and look at the points, it comes out to about 15,000 points.
> 
> I have no clue what the hec I would need to do ... before calling them and assuming my weeks are eligible, is the minimum # of purchase points is 3500 points to be eligible then to convert the weeks? or is it a smaller threshold of points to purchase?
> 
> I guess I am wondering what would be my approximate total cost?



Look at post #25 at the bottom of page 1 of this thread.  That will answer all of your questions.  I don't think GregT's deal discusses the 5000 point option, but you can call to get the pricing info for that 3-7 week enrollment.


----------



## scrapngen

Just received my offer from Marriott Salesman:

 purchase of 2500 Trust points is the minimum to take advantage of this opportunity. This  will allow the enrollment of your external  week. ...

This will also enroll your other 2 Waiohai weeks into the Marriott Destination’s club which will save you an additional $2395....


The cost for 2500 points is on special right now as well. The price is currently at $ 12.92 per point so 2500 points is currently $32,300.  We have a promotional price of $27,450..  That is only $10.98/pt. (That is 2011 pricing) 

Also would get platinum elite status for 3 years 



This was the first time I was contacted about my resale week, and the price point of $10.98/pt. is already higher than Greg's was. I guess this is the increase everyone talked about? So I didn't get the opportunity to buy these 2500 points sooner. <shrug>   

I don't think I want 2500 destination points with their high maintenance fee, just to get my external week into the system. Seems way too steep. Granted, it would get me to 15,000 points between the three weeks and the 2500 pts. which would put me in the top tier, but what a price to pay. I'm not located where it's easy to take advantage of short stays. 

It is nice that they would put the other two weeks in at no additional charge, but $3000 is pennies compared to the $27,000 initial fee for the extra points and THEN the ongoing maintenance fees (!) 

I think we'll pass....  When we need more flexibility I'll suck it up and enroll the two weeks that we purchased from Marriott. But really, even though that price has gone up, we've used our weeks every year since the DP program rolled out, except for one exchange where we got a 2 bedroom Maui exchange for our Waiohai  through Interval.


----------



## Travelmore

Fasttr said:


> Look at post #25 at the bottom of page 1 of this thread.  That will answer all of your questions.  I don't think GregT's deal discusses the 5000 point option, but you can call to get the pricing info for that 3-7 week enrollment.



This is the information I received (before the latest price increase) regarding the 5000 point purchase offer:

enrolling 3-7 weeks requires 5000 point purchase:
Currently 5000 points @ $12.66 per point = $63 300

Incentive #1: 5000 pts @ $10.76 per point = $53 800 plus 5500 plus points or 400 000 MR points
                               OR

Incentive #2: 5000 pts @$10.12 = $50 600

Either purchase gives platinum elite status for 3 years


----------



## RebV

*offer we received at presentation*

We went to a presentation while we were staying at Lakeshore Reserve a couple of weeks ago.  We could enroll our post 2010 Cypress Harbour week if we purchased 2,500 trust points for something around $27,000.  The sales person was also offering us the opportunity to purchase a resale week at Grand Vista for around $6,000 and this would give us an additional 2,500 points in the system.  He mentioned this resale week because I wasn't interested at all unless we had more than 7,000 points in the system--it doesn't seem like you can do much with a small amount of points.  We chose not to enroll our week as it seemed quite expresnive.  We will probably just purchase a couple more resale weeks at places we want to go.


----------



## Squan66

Can someone please advise if the part about only being able o transfer between family members is true?  I rent points all the time and will be VERY upset if they change his rule.




l0410z said:


> I received  a call this evening from Jay at the Surfwatch to let me know about a program just announced that I might be interested in.   A select group is being called.     I decided to cut him off and take him through what he was going to discuss with me.   He thought someone already called me until  I explained I read about it on Tug.  15 years selling Marriott and he was unaware of Tug.
> 
> Purchase 2500 points to enroll my post 2010 week at 10.xx per point with the first year rental program.  This offer is  only opened for 30 days to prevent the flood of purchases of resale weeks.
> 
> 87 percent of legacy week owners have enrolled their week and a very high percent are purchasing DC Points.
> 
> The reason why Marriott is doing this is to keep all weeks within the internal Marriott system.  this will  make II irrelevant for Marriott owners,
> 
> A significant increase in point cost is happening. T he next increase will take the cost to over 14.00
> 
> Though he was unaware of  the rental market for DC points, he was sure Marriott would close this by only allowing the transfer or points between family members.
> 
> With new DC point purchases, Marriott will purchase back DC points at 60% of the  price if an owner wants to sale the points.    I asked if Marriott is putting this into the purchase contract for new sales.  He said not yet, but they are putting in that Marriott will resale the points.
> 
> The MVCI expansion strategy is to buy into Marriott Hotels and the Autograph collection and make a subset into timeshares.  This will be  instead of building new.  When I questioned what the split between companies if this is the case.  It was a mistake to split the company and Marriott Jr, now owns 30% of VAC.


----------



## Lansdowne

Could this be a way for Marriott to capture dead properties or to recapture weeks into the system at some of the more attractive resorts that are out of the system. For example - encourage a purchase a Marriott week on eBay that would lie dormant (deceased owner, abandoned property or foreclosure property). Also lets say there is a resort in demand that has very limited access in the system because of most of the weeks are normally used by owners or by purchasers on the resale market. Tough to continue selling DCP claiming you can get into anywhere where in reality a lot of the top resorts have very limited availability. 

With more DCPs in the system does that mean an increase in the points needed for trades.


----------



## JIMinNC

Squan66 said:


> Can someone please advise if the part about only being able o transfer between family members is true?  I rent points all the time and will be VERY upset if they change his rule.



It is certainly not a true claim now, and the sales rep was likely just trying to deflect the point rental issue by creating doubt. But there is no way to predict what may happen in the future. As long as point rentals continue to be a very, very small number of transactions, I doubt we'll see a change. But if they become more significant and Marriott thinks they are negatively impacting sales, it would be logical to expect that some limitations could be added. Marriott makes the rules, so they can do whatever is in their best interest.


----------



## JIMinNC

Lansdowne said:


> For example - encourage a purchase a Marriott week on eBay that would lie dormant (deceased owner, abandoned property or foreclosure property).



Since any weeks purchased/closed after August 15, 2015 are not eligible for the offer, they are certainly not trying to encourage new resale purchases. This is only applicable to resales owned prior to 8/15/2015. I suspect it is more about finding an attractive incentive to get existing owners to buy more points.



Lansdowne said:


> With more DCPs in the system does that mean an increase in the points needed for trades.



No. The point values for reservations are not impacted by the number of weeks in the Trust or the DC Exchange company.


----------



## Andar

SueDonJ said:


> Jim, to this last point you could be right.
> 
> The reason I'd disagree, though, is that the emails coming out refer to, "... weeks that could not be enrolled previously ..."  That would appear to discount Weeks which were eligible at the time of purchase for the bundle package.
> 
> But your guess is as good as mine.


We have resale weeks purchased post-2010.  Recently attended sales presentation at NCV.  They looked up our weeks and said there were eligible as long as we purchased 1500 points over $10.00 per point.   

While we did enroll our resale timeshares
 purchased prior to the June 2010 deadline,   we passed on this "deal"


----------



## SueDonJ

Andar said:


> We have resale weeks purchased post-2010.  Recently attended sales presentation at NCV.  They looked up our weeks and said there were eligible as long as we purchased 1500 points over $10.00 per point.
> 
> While we did enroll our resale timeshares
> purchased prior to the June 2010 deadline,   we passed on this "deal"



Did you purchase your post-6/2010 resales from Marriott Resales Operations or on the external market?


----------



## VacationForever

Andar said:


> We have resale weeks purchased post-2010.  Recently attended sales presentation at NCV.  They looked up our weeks and said there were eligible as long as we purchased 1500 points over $10.00 per point.
> 
> While we did enroll our resale timeshares
> purchased prior to the June 2010 deadline,   we passed on this "deal"



Likely to be similar to the folks at Shadow Ridge sales office. I paid up, only to be revoked by "corporate" a day later.


----------



## SMB1

GregT said:


> Received this email today:



Can anyone tell me the number of points received when one elects points for a platinum, 2BR Grande Vista?


----------



## Fasttr

SMB1 said:


> Can anyone tell me the number of points received when one elects points for a platinum, 2BR Grande Vista?



2,775 per GregT's Tripod listing.


----------



## raycorbin

*New Sales Incentive?*

When we were at Legends End in Panama City last week I got talking to a woman who owns 1 week in Palm Springs. She and her husband went to a sales meeting with no intention to buy anything and did exactly that. What I found interesting as her sales incentive she was offered 25000 MP, $100 in a local cash card and the opportunity for $595 to enroll their week in DC. This surprised me on the enrollment option as supposedly that option closed a while back. By the way she did enroll her week to give them more flexibility.

I had looked into the hybrid program a while back and because I was trying to buy a Platinum week in one of my major properties and was stated I had to buy 4500 DC Points also to put into DC. I did not take that option. I may just buy a week on the open market instead. But with the large investment I think it is just best to rent DC Points when I need them.


----------



## Seaport104

If post 2010 is enrolled under the program, can you convert to Marriott rewards as well?


----------



## GreenTea

Seaport104 said:


> If post 2010 is enrolled under the program, can you convert to Marriott rewards as well?


 Yes, my offer included the same MR trade value as the unit would have been originally sold wish.


----------



## ahdah

*Talked to representative tonight, Now what to do??*

I talked to the Marriott rep. tonight.  I own Custom House and 2Br. Grande Chateau, both are platinum.  She said CH DP were 2929 and GC DP were 3275.
I could purchase 2500 for about 2800 and 3500 pts for about $3900.  If I purchased the 2500, I could only enroll one of the weeks.  Did anyone else get two weeks for the  2500 DP?  That would make it more interesing for me to have them both enrolled.  
I worry that if things keep changing, my two weeks will continue to loose the value in trading.
Have owners who bought the DP been able to get the weeks they wanted or are they also hanging until the end to see if they got their reservation.
I don't want to shell out that much money but I don't want my weeks to be worth zero.
Any thoughts on  what you are doing?  She said I would have to decide which unit I would put the DP on.

Has any one else been offered the MR that the origional owners received?


----------



## jeepie

ahdah said:


> I could purchase 2500 for about 2800 and 3500 pts for about $3900.


Did you mean 2500 for $28,000 and 3500 for $39,000?


----------



## tschwa2

From page one



> Any external weeks purchased after the June 2010 deadline that have closed before August 15, 2015 can be enrolled in the Destinations Club for a limited time with a purchase of points:
> 
> 2500 – enrolls 1 external week
> 3500 – enrolls 2 external weeks
> 5000 – enrolls 3-7 external weeks
> 
> Limited time offer – Points purchase must be made before November 4 (Note: there is a points price increase on Sep 10)



You can only enroll 1 week for the 2500.  There is a little wiggle room on promotional pricing vs promotional bonus points.  They are not going to wiggle on enrolling 2 weeks vs 1 for 2500 destination points.


----------



## JIMinNC

ahdah said:


> Have owners who bought the DP been able to get the weeks they wanted or are they also hanging until the end to see if they got their reservation.
> I don't want to shell out that much money but I don't want my weeks to be worth zero.



I can't address the value proposition for you, but I can say that in the year we've been in the DC we've been able to reserve the exact days we wanted all three times we've tried, but that was going online to book the day the reservation window opened. Others times that I have gone online just to shop the system, virtually everything I've looked for has been available with just minimal date flexibility required. I have been very impressed with the ease of booking in the DcC program and find it far superior to trading, without the uncertainty and waiting.


----------



## PamMo

I got a phone call from Marriott this afternoon regarding an email I received earlier, and was offered the option to purchase 2,500 annual DC points at the "discounted price for owners" of $27,000, and they would retro my annual 2BR OF Kauai Beach Club resale into the Destinations Club. I'd love to add KBC to my DC account, but declined the offer as I have no desire to buy any more points and pay higher MF's.


----------



## ahdah

*Jeepie, did I leave out a 0??*

The actural amount was 27+ so she rounded it to $28000.  JIMinNC, thanks for the information on being able to get the weeks or days you needed.  That was what I was looking for.  We are retired, but our children do not have the flexibility to do this and DP would give that to them.
Thanks everyone, I was hoping I could get 2 weeks, but it looks like that will not happen for $28000.
One other question, will they be elgeable for the Marriott Rewards if we wanted to use that.  We are going to HHI at the end of Oct., but she was saying prices may have gone up by then.  (I don't think so, but not sure).
Thanks again,
A big decision!


----------



## Luvtoride

*Got my call today*

I heard from Greg Glover an "executive" with Marriott at Ocean watch.  He was assigned my account to extend the offer to us of 2,500 Pts at the $27,000 discounted price to enroll our summer week at DSV II, which is only worth 1,675 DP. The combined points would put us at chairman's level. I told him we have an upcoming Encore visit to Barony at HH in 3 weeks and he offered to apply the value I paid (including the value of the 100k MR points) to the purchase price and I could then skip my presentation during my encore package visit (now that is SOME incentive at least..lol).  He also mentioned something about using Marriott to finance the purchase for even a minimal amount of time (and then pay it off, cause their rates are ridiculous), and we will get an additional 2,500 DP points for one time use.  I'm wondering what other "enhancements" I might be able to get if I pushed this further.  Any thoughts?  Platinum status for 2-3 years? Additional MR points? We set up another call for next week to discuss one more time.  Not really considering doing this for the small number of points my DSV week would generate.


----------



## icydog

*I need help*

I need to find out what my resale weeks are worth in DC points.  I can't get that info from my-vacation club.com because I'm not given the option to convert to DC points on weeks purchased after 2010.  There must be a list somewhere!


----------



## GreenTea

icydog said:


> I need to find out what my resale weeks are worth in DC points.  I can't get that info from my-vacation club.com because I'm not given the option to convert to DC points on weeks purchased after 2010.  There must be a list somewhere!


https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/vc/en-us/pdfs/enrollment_legal_docs/points_charts_2015.pdf


----------



## Fasttr

icydog said:


> I need to find out what my resale weeks are worth in DC points.  I can't get that info from my-vacation club.com because I'm not given the option to convert to DC points on weeks purchased after 2010.  There must be a list somewhere!



Try this list form GregT's Tripod side.  It doesn't have all, but it has most.

http://gtibbitts.tripod.com/webonmediacontents/Points Values v10.pdf


----------



## SueDonJ

icydog said:


> I need to find out what my resale weeks are worth in DC points.  I can't get that info from my-vacation club.com because I'm not given the option to convert to DC points on weeks purchased after 2010.  There must be a list somewhere!



Check the list linker by Faster; it has values as reported by Owners.  If yours isn't there or if you want to confirm what you find, you can call Owner Services and they'll be able to tell you as will any sales reps.  You don't have to commit to enrollment or a sales presentation in order to get the information you need.


----------



## SueDonJ

Fasttr said:


> Try this list form GregT's Tripod side.  It doesn't have all, but it has most.
> 
> http://gtibbitts.tripod.com/webonmediacontents/Points Values v10.pdf



Earlier in this thread I noted that some of the info in that thread may be incorrect.  It's still a good resource but I'd want to verify the info found there through another source.


----------



## Fasttr

SueDonJ said:


> Earlier in this thread I noted that some of the info in that thread may be incorrect.  It's still a good resource but I'd want to verify the info found there through another source.



I think they are 2 separate things.  The one you linked is an Excel spreadsheet type database and has issues.  The one I linked is a PDF and appears to be far more accurate.


----------



## davidvel

Luvtoride said:


> I heard from Greg Glover an "executive" with Marriott at Ocean watch.  He was assigned my account to extend the offer to us of 2,500 Pts at the $27,000 discounted price to enroll our summer week at DSV II, which is only worth 1,675 DP. The combined points would put us at chairman's level. I told him we have an upcoming Encore visit to Barony at HH in 3 weeks and he offered to apply the value I paid (including the value of the 100k MR points) to the purchase price and I could then skip my presentation during my encore package visit (now that is SOME incentive at least..lol).  He also mentioned something about using Marriott to finance the purchase for even a minimal amount of time (and then pay it off, cause their rates are ridiculous), and we will get an additional 2,500 DP points for one time use.  I'm wondering what other "enhancements" I might be able to get if I pushed this further.  Any thoughts?  Platinum status for 2-3 years? Additional MR points? We set up another call for next week to discuss one more time.  Not really considering doing this for the small number of points my DSV week would generate.


It seems the days of Marriott "fixed" pricing, aka "we don't negotiate", are very far in the past.


----------



## GregT

Fasttr said:


> I think they are 2 separate things.  The one you linked is an Excel spreadsheet type database and has issues.  The one I linked is a PDF and appears to be far more accurate.



I do believe the PDF has been very accurate.  The spreadsheet can be overwritten by owners and can be a little buggy.   

Best,

Greg


----------



## icydog

If I buy into the offer I get to turn all my weeks into DC points. Thats 22,000 points. 

I would have to buy 5,000 Trust points @10.98 a point plus closing. 

The incentive offers I was given are 5,000 DC points or 350,000 MRP. I don't know which is better? Thoughts about which I should choose if I go this direction?


----------



## Fasttr

icydog said:


> If I buy into the offer I get to turn all my weeks into DC points. Thats 22,000 points.
> 
> I would have to buy 5,000 Trust points @10.98 a point plus closing.
> 
> The incentive offers I was given are 5,000 DC points or 350,000 MRP. I don't know which is better? Thoughts about which I should choose if I go this direction?



The DC points are worth about $2,500 (going rate for rental pricing).

Would you use the MRP for a travel package and get good use out of the airline miles???  If so, that is likely worth quite a bit more.  If instead you just use the MRP for single nights at Marriott's, it's likely a wash in value.


----------



## Travelmore

icydog said:


> If I buy into the offer I get to turn all my weeks into DC points. Thats 22,000 points.
> 
> I would have to buy 5,000 Trust points @10.98 a point plus closing.
> 
> The incentive offers I was given are 5,000 DC points or 350,000 MRP. I don't know which is better? Thoughts about which I should choose if I go this direction?



Just curious.....if you did purchase the 5000pts, would you be able to enroll up to 7 weeks or would you be able to enroll more than 7?


----------



## Seaport104

Travelmore said:


> Just curious.....if you did purchase the 5000pts, would you be able to enroll up to 7 weeks or would you be able to enroll more than 7?



Up to 7 weeks. They did not budge on this.


----------



## icydog

Travelmore said:


> Just curious.....if you did purchase the 5000pts, would you be able to enroll up to 7 weeks or would you be able to enroll more than 7?



They told me I can enroll all my 9 weeks to equal 22,000 DC points


----------



## Travelmore

icydog said:


> They told me I can enroll all my 9 weeks to equal 22,000 DC points




Interesting....I (like Seaport104) was told up to 7 weeks with the 5000 point purchase and that I could choose which weeks. 

I did not push this, as we were really just looking for info at the time.


----------



## Seaport104

icydog said:


> They told me I can enroll all my 9 weeks to equal 22,000 DC points



Were any of the 9 weeks purchased pre-June 2010?


----------



## darius

Icydog,  did they offer you an additional 5% discount off the retail price for no incentives?   That's the offer I took several weeks ago - and am charging the entire purchase on the Ritz credit card to get 5 points per dollar.   If that's still available maybe that's something worth consideration?  Good luck!


----------



## icydog

I bought the 5,000 point package. I was offered 5500 or 425000 MRP. Do you think I should take one of these?


----------



## Seaport104

icydog said:


> I bought the 5,000 point package. I was offered 5500 or 425000 MRP. Do you think I should take one of these?



I would take the additional 5% off and forego the incentives, unless you can maximize travel packages through marriott rewards.


----------



## SueDonJ

icydog said:


> I bought the 5,000 point package. I was offered 5500 or 425000 MRP. Do you think I should take one of these?



I have to confess that I get very confused by your posts.  This is your thread from earlier this year - How important is it to be in the Chairman's Circle - in which I think you say that you're already a DC Member through enrollment of Marriott-resale Weeks.  (Which I think explains why through this promotion all nine of your Weeks can ultimately be enrolled.)  If spending $29K then to bump up your status level wasn't worth the cost, why is spending more now worth it?

I seem to remember that you've also said that you wouldn't be likely to convert your enrolled Weeks to DC Points because you get your usage value from using your Weeks at your home resorts, or exchanging them through II or for Marriott Rewards Points.  If you still don't think you'll be using DC Points from converting your Weeks, what is it you're expecting to gain by doing this promotion?  It seems to me that all you're doing is committing to a huge purchase price and ongoing additional MF costs, without taking full advantage of the flexibility of the DC system.

Not having to pay II transaction fees might be worth it but only if the purchase and ongoing DC fees offset your II fees - do you do that much exchanging in II?

Of course you don't have to explain yourself to anyone!  But I thought it might be helpful if others explain to you their confusion about what you're doing.


----------



## icydog

SueDonJ said:


> I have to confess that I get very confused by your posts.  This is your thread from earlier this year - How important is it to be in the Chairman's Circle - in which I think you say that you're already a DC Member through enrollment of Marriott-resale Weeks.  (Which I think explains why through this promotion all nine of your Weeks can ultimately be enrolled.)  If spending $29K then to bump up your status level wasn't worth the cost, why is spending more now worth it?
> 
> I seem to remember that you've also said that you wouldn't be likely to convert your enrolled Weeks to DC Points because you get your usage value from using your Weeks at your home resorts, or exchanging them through II or for Marriott Rewards Points.  If you still don't think you'll be using DC Points from converting your Weeks, what is it you're expecting to gain by doing this promotion?  It seems to me that all you're doing is committing to a huge purchase price and ongoing additional MF costs, without taking full advantage of the flexibility of the DC system.
> 
> Not having to pay II transaction fees might be worth it but only if the purchase and ongoing DC fees offset your II fees - do you do that much exchanging in II?
> 
> Of course you don't have to explain yourself to anyone!  But I thought it might be helpful if others explain to you their confusion about what you're doing.



I have two Lakeshore Reserve Platinum weeks that I bought new from the developer..I was able to enroll those developer weeks in the DC Program--which I did.  They got me 3400 points each. 
Then I bought 1500 trust points to become Premier + 3400 x 2 (6800) =8300 points -- enough now for new Executive level. 

When the levels changed I briefly thought about buying enough trust points to get to Chairman's Status, but without anything but more points, I decided it was not worth it.  I had those 9 weeks to use, rent, exchange or change for MRP. 

Then this offer came to light.  I could enroll all my weeks giving me the value of 9 weeks in DCA points, 22000 points, plus 6500 trust points (1500 that I owned before + the new 5K I had to buy)  which would put me at the highest level without buying a pile of trust points.  That level comes with perks I like like extended reservation windows et al. 

The only week I would not deposit into DC points would be my Manor Club week that trades for 122000 MRP every year and my Branson weeks that offer little in DCA points yet trade exceptionally well in II . 

I like the idea of having the ability to change my weeks into DC points. I'm getting pretty bad trades, even with my best weeks, in II and I won't miss them except, of course, for the aforementioned, Branson Platinum Lockoffs. 

I thought this through and I think the value to me going forward will be there especially in the ability to get to resorts in HI that I have no chance of getting through II.

If I add in my Lakeshore weeks, which I usually change to DC points my grand total would be 35250 points. That's a lot of points.


----------



## kds4

icydog said:


> I have two Lakeshore Reserve Platinum weeks that I bought new from the developer..I was able to enroll those developer weeks in the DC Program if I bought points--which I did.
> So I had 1500 trust points and 3400 x 2= 8300 points -- enough for Executive level.
> When the levels changed I briefly thought about buying enough trust points to get to Chairman's Status but without anything but more points I decided it was not worth it.
> 
> Them this offer came to light.  I could enroll all my weeks giving me the value of 9 weeks in DCA points, 22000 points, plus 6500 trust points which would put me at the highest level without buying a pile of trust points.  That level comes with perks I like like extended reservation widows and the rest.
> 
> The only week I would not deposit into DC points would be my Manor Club week that trades for 122000 MRP every year and my Branson weeks that offer little in DCA points yet trade exceptionally well in II .
> 
> I like the idea of having the ability to change my weeks into DC points. I'm getting pretty bad trades even with my best weeks in II and I won't miss them except for Branson.
> 
> I thought this through and I think the value to me going forward will be there especially in the ability to get to resorts in HI that I have no chance of getting through II.
> 
> If I add in my Lakeshore weeks, which I usually change to DC points my grand total would be 35250 points.



Your reasoning makes sense to me and I cannot say that I wouldn't likely do the same thing were I in your position.


----------



## SueDonJ

icydog said:


> I have two Lakeshore Reserve Platinum weeks that I bought new from the developer..I was able to enroll those developer weeks in the DC Program if I bought points--which I did.
> So I had 1500 trust points + 3400 x 2 (6800) =8300 points -- enough for Executive level.
> 
> When the levels changed I briefly thought about buying enough trust points to get to Chairman's Status but without anything but more points I decided it was not worth it.  I had those 9 weeks to use, rent, exchange or change for MRP.
> 
> Them this offer came to light.  I could enroll all my weeks giving me the value of 9 weeks in DCA points, 22000 points, plus 6500 trust points which would put me at the highest level without buying a pile of trust points.  That level comes with perks I like like extended reservation widows and et al.
> 
> The only week I would not deposit into DC points would be my Manor Club week that trades for 122000 MRP every year and my Branson weeks that offer little in DCA points yet trade exceptionally well in II .
> 
> I like the idea of having the ability to change my weeks into DC points. I'm getting pretty bad trades even with my best weeks in II and I won't miss them except, of course, for the aforementioned, Branson Platinum Lockoffs.
> 
> I thought this through and I think the value to me going forward will be there especially in the ability to get to resorts in HI that I have no chance of getting through II.
> 
> If I add in my Lakeshore weeks, which I usually change to DC points my grand total would be 35250 points.



If you're planning on playing with DC Points then I agree, the opportunity is great here for you to enroll previously-ineligible Weeks especially if you intend to use Points at the resorts which have had or will have the majority of their intervals conveyed to the Trust.

As long as you understand that even though this offer isn't financially as bad as others may be, it comes with what I consider a pretty high Points purchase, 5,000, at an additional cost of $2,375 annually for MF's on those Points (at the 2015 rate which is sure to increase.)

Also, with Executive status you already get the most liberal Reservation Window for DC Members, the ability to reserve 1+ nights at 13 months.  Attaining Chairman's Club status isn't going to make a difference there, although the two-year banking period is IMO very attractive the more Points you have.

Thanks for responding to my post, icydog.  I was very much hoping that you would take it as genuine concern rather than criticism.


----------



## icydog

SueDonJ said:


> If you're planning on playing with DC Points then I agree, the opportunity is great here for you to enroll previously-ineligible Weeks especially if you intend to use Points at the resorts which have had or will have the majority of their intervals conveyed to the Trust.
> 
> As long as you understand that even though this offer isn't financially as bad as others may be, it comes with what I consider a pretty high Points purchase, 5,000, at an additional cost of $2,375 annually for MF's on those Points (at the 2015 rate which is sure to increase.)
> 
> Also, with Executive status you already get the most liberal Reservation Window for DC Members, the ability to reserve 1+ nights at 13 months.  Attaining Chairman's Club status isn't going to make a difference there, although the two-year banking period is IMO very attractive the more Points you have.
> 
> Thanks for responding to my post, icydog.  I was very much hoping that you would take it as genuine concern rather than criticism.



No I never took it as anything except an exploration of my rationale.  I figured you were asking in case others might be in the same situation as I find myself.  To tell you the truth Sue I didn't think about maintenance fees. I should have but now that you mention it the fees make sense.  

However,  I think, for me, the good outweighs the bad. My main focus is using DC points to get to the resorts that were unavailable to me.  Now I can go to Hawaii or Aruba or anywhere else I want.  I will use that benefit of owning all those points.  I might be able to reserve Hilton Head in season. That's something I've never been able to do without paying $$$ for an II getaway. Points make sense to me after so many years of owning Disney Vacation Club.  I can stretch a point till it cries.  I realize this venture is a lot of money but wonderful vacations will bring me a lot of happiness.  Thanks for your concern, Sue, I appreciate you looking out for me.


----------



## icydog

Luvtoride said:


> I heard from Greg Glover an "executive" with Marriott at Ocean watch.  He was assigned my account to extend the offer to us of 2,500 Pts at the $27,000 discounted price to enroll our summer week at DSV II, which is only worth 1,675 DP. The combined points would put us at chairman's level. I told him we have an upcoming Encore visit to Barony at HH in 3 weeks and he offered to apply the value I paid (including the value of the 100k MR points) to the purchase price and I could then skip my presentation during my encore package visit (now that is SOME incentive at least..lol).  He also mentioned something about using Marriott to finance the purchase for even a minimal amount of time (and then pay it off, cause their rates are ridiculous), and we will get an additional 2,500 DP points for one time use.  I'm wondering what other "enhancements" I might be able to get if I pushed this further.  Any thoughts?  Platinum status for 2-3 years? Additional MR points? We set up another call for next week to discuss one more time.  Not really considering doing this for the small number of points my DSV week would generate.



So if I am reading this correctly, if you are already in the DC program they can apply the costs you paid to buy points in the first places? *So if I paid $$ for my 1500 DC points which put me into the program,  I can apply that money to the current cost of the 5000 points I'll need to buy to enroll my post 2010 weeks into the program?? *


----------



## dioxide45

icydog said:


> So if I am reading this correctly, if you are already in the DC program they can apply the costs you paid to buy points in the first places? *So if I paid $$ for my 1500 DC points which put me into the program,  I can apply that money to the current cost of the 5000 points I'll need to buy to enroll my post 2010 weeks into the program?? *



The value of the encore package is what would be applied to the purchase price. Not previously purchased points.


----------



## dioxide45

I think once you are in the DC program, I don't see much reason to buy any trust points when you can rent them pretty cheap. Perhaps only a few cents more than the MFs on those points.

$50,000 is a lot of money. You could rent the weeks you want at the HHI properties from an owner for the next 10 years or more with that much money. Factor in the MFs on trust points and you are perhaps looking at 20 years. The break even point on points at today's prices is a long way off IMO. Of course, if you want flexibility and ease of each transaction, buying points is perhaps the way to go, but you will pay a hefty price for it.


----------



## icydog

I hear you Dioxide. Thanks a lot. I think all the flexibility is what draws me to this option. I will carefully consider your advice.


----------



## JIMinNC

dioxide45 said:


> I think once you are in the DC program, I don't see much reason to buy any trust points when you can rent them pretty cheap. Perhaps only a few cents more than the MFs on those points.
> 
> $50,000 is a lot of money. You could rent the weeks you want at the HHI properties from an owner for the next 10 years or more with that much money. Factor in the MFs on trust points and you are perhaps looking at 20 years. The break even point on points at today's prices is a long way off IMO. Of course, if you want flexibility and ease of each transaction, buying points is perhaps the way to go, but you will pay a hefty price for it.





icydog said:


> I hear you Dioxide. Thanks a lot. I think all the flexibility is what draws me to this option. I will carefully consider your advice.



I tend to agree with icydog that there is some intrinsic, hard-to-quantify value to actually owning the points. There are the benefits of the ownership tiers and the additional banking/borrowing flexibility that you don't get with rentals. Plus it is nice to know the points are there and ready when you need them.

While I am a big fan of point rentals (even though I've only had the need to do it once), as I'm learning more about the DC system, I think I'm evolving to support a strategy to own - either through Trust points or enrolled points - the amount of points that I can be reasonably sure I can use in any given year. A secondary criteria would be to achieve a certain ownership tier level, but the overriding issue would be to only own the number of points that I know I can use. Then for those extra trips or years when my point needs are higher than normal - point rentals become an easy and cost effective way to supplement any owned points without robbing from other years.

Right now, our point needs are limited due to our travel restrictions with one child still being in school, so our 1750 Trust points and 1625 elected points work perfect. Our needs will likely increase in about 23 months when our youngest heads to college, so that is when we'll look to have more points at our disposal, with the hope that we can find a cost effective way to get to Executive level.


----------



## icydog

*Goodbye Yellow Brick Road- Or Why I Decided Not to Take the DC Enrollment Promotion!*



dioxide45 said:


> I think once you are in the DC program, I don't see much reason to buy any trust points when you can rent them pretty cheap. Perhaps only a few cents more than the MFs on those points.
> 
> $50,000 is a lot of money. You could rent the weeks you want at the HHI properties from an owner for the next 10 years or more with that much money. Factor in the MFs on trust points and you are perhaps looking at 20 years. The break even point on points at today's prices is a long way off IMO. Of course, if you want flexibility and ease of each transaction, buying points is perhaps the way to go, but you will pay a hefty price for it.



_[Link deleted.]_

Bottom line, I was going to proceed with the sale.. but I also listened closely to two people, SueDon and Dioxide45, who know Marriott's Vacation Program very well! *I also respect them for knowing what they're doing! *

I was very sure I wanted, okay needed, to enroll all my weeks and buy 5000 DC points for $10.98 plus closing fees per point. That as the offer. That's what I was going to buy.  

This is how it played out. I got a call from my Salesman who gave me the option to enroll all 9 of my un-enrolled weeks into the DC program. I told him others on Tug were told only 7 weeks could be deposited. He poo-pooed that, and tut-tut this, and the bottom line he stated unequivocally that I would be able to deposit them all. 

 I was happy.  I figured one of two things had happened. Either some of my weeks were so cheap nobody cared if they were deposited (like my week 9 Hilton Head week) or maybe because-- I had two weeks already enrolled and 1500 trust points too-- I was given a wave through.  

In any case, I was very excited to have an extra 22000 DCA points and 6500 Trust points. And add in my two already enrolled Lakeshore weeks for 6800.  My grand total would have been 35,300 points!  Whoopie! Wow!  I was rich! 

Then I got THE email. The salesman said he got the answer he was waiting for from Marriott Legal. "I'm sorry", says he, "but I can only enroll 7 of your weeks"!  "Legal won't let me" Now mind you, I'd never heard the word legal until that point-- much less that he was awaiting a decision! As far as I knew, and was told, I as good to go with all 9 weeks! 

At first, I thought, big deal!  I still have a cartload of points! (Remember I'm giddy with the thought that  I'm rich with points now). I can afford to lose a measly 3275 DC points,  couldn't I? "Why not", says I? "I'm a point tycoon after all"! 

I was still thinking of points when I went to bed. But this time, all I could think about was Dioxide and SueDon's admonitions. I realized I didn't need to be a point princess.  I could rent points from another DC member, or trade my 11 weeks in interval, or use MRPs or trade my already-enrolled weeks and points myself into the DC program. Don't forget my two Lakeshore Weeks and 1500 trust pound would equal 8300 points.   I didn't have to plunk down almost $56k to be a point maven. I'm just an average Jill. No fuss, no frills. 

So this morning I told the salesman that Marriott was very, very shortsighted in their dealings with me. I said that I'd never heard the word legal until this point-- and that my expectation was to receive what I was promised. 

Since I couldn't get what I was promised, I decided to pass this EXPENSIVE deal by. 

Next, I get another email from the salesman asking me to hold off from pulling the plug.  He said he wanted to get with Marriott's Legal Dept to sort this out, and could I give him a few days to do so.  

My reply was, "Don't Bother". Too bad Marriott! Too bad salesman who tried to pull a fast one on me! Too bad the corporation who couldn't see that an big outlay of capital funds--and another gigantic influx yearly-- could have made them rich. They were so,so shortsighted.

But the good news for me is, Marriott broke the bubble.  No matter how good a deal this was-- It was too much money to spend on a timeshare.  Way, way too much. 

If I was 35 this probably would have been a glorious deal. But at 69, with an optimistic 10 year travel window, it made less and less sense.  Also when I die who is going to be able to pay these mainteance fees? Certainly not my kids! 
(By the way, when I asked for a breakdown of fees, maintenance or other, I never got it.  I can only surmise from Dioxide and Sue that they had to be very high)

 What wudda, cudda, shudda happened--- DID NOT! It was all a pipe dream meant for younger, more vibrant, folk.  

Too bad for Marriott too. They let the big one get away! 

And for me, "Goodbye Yellow Brick Road". I won't be back again! 


Sent From Marylyn's New iPad Air 2


----------



## GregT

icydog said:


> Don't forget my two Lakeshore Weeks and 1500 trust pound would equal 8300 points.



Marylyn,

You chose wisely, and I'm glad you listened to smart TUGgers.  As per the quote above, you are already Executive Level, which has all the power you need, and everything else is gravy.

I'm happy for you -- but sorry for Marriott that they didn't recognize (early) the opportunity to do the right thing for you.  We Legacy Owners are not their enemy, and should have always been embraced as partners here.   You have excellent weeks, and I know you will make the most of them.

Thank you for sharing the experience with us.

Best,

Greg


----------



## SkyBlueWaters

Passed it up too. As much as I love my Marriott, at that point, I'd buy a Ritz or HGVC resale.

Good for you to walk away.


----------



## icydog

*Thank you SueDon and Dioxide*

Thank goodness SueDon and Dioxide were not afraid to set me straight. If the Marriott Salesman would  have been upfront with me I'd probably be sitting here right now signing contracts and applying a deposit. 

In hindsight I'm glad Marriott screwed up because I don't need $60k in timeshare points. But it was so nice on paper.  All those points bedazzled me.  I became a DC _point-hound  _ without even knowing it.  I was envisioning lovely HI vacations every year. My eyes were focused on lovely Hawaii without seeing the big picture---The fact that it would take 10-15 years before I'd see a payback.  

Thanks for the support Tuggers----Especially Sue and Dioxide!


----------



## icydog

GregT said:


> Marylyn,
> 
> You chose wisely, and I'm glad you listened to smart TUGgers.  As per the quote above, you are already Executive Level, which has all the power you need, and everything else is gravy.
> 
> I'm happy for you -- but sorry for Marriott that they didn't recognize (early) the opportunity to do the right thing for you.  We Legacy Owners are not their enemy, and should have always been embraced as partners here.   You have excellent weeks, and I know you will make the most of them.
> 
> Thank you for sharing the experience with us.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Greg, your support means a lot to me. Thank you!


----------



## SueDonJ

You're very welcome, Marylyn.  

Like you I love Marriott Points and for me there's no doubt that despite its high cost it's still a worthwhile product to own.  But we each individually need to seriously consider how we'll actually use it and how much we're willing to pay for it on an ongoing basis.  I'm glad we were able to help you flesh out your thought process because while I believe that it's a great product, I believe more strongly that the decision to buy it should be an informed decision.

(I'm not sure why you feel this needed to be posted in a new thread instead of the ongoing one.  Do you have any objections to the two threads being merged for continuity?)


----------



## icydog

SueDonJ said:


> You're very welcome, Marylyn.
> 
> Like you I love Marriott Points and for me there's no doubt that despite its high cost it's still a worthwhile product to own.  But we each individually need to seriously consider how we'll actually use it and how much we're willing to pay for it on an ongoing basis.  I'm glad we were able to help you flesh out your thought process because while I believe that it's a great product, I believe more strongly that the decision to buy it should be an informed decision.
> 
> (I'm not sure why you feel this needed to be posted in a new thread instead of the ongoing one.  Do you have any objections to the two threads being merged for continuity?)




One of the many things I've learned on Tug is to listen. I would be up a creek had I not remembered SueDon's and Dioxide's advice and warnings.   

I, too, like the point program to get to places I don't own. 

Since I own the ability to have 7900 DC points each year, two Lakeshore and 1500 Trust points, where do I go to rent more when I need them. I have been to Gregg's site, and it's a great resource, but are there any other places people are using for renting points?


----------



## Fasttr

icydog said:


> I have been to Gregg's site, and it's a great resource, but are there any other places people are using for renting points?



www.ownertrades.com is another site which has listings of MVC points to rent, and is also run by a TUGger.


----------



## dioxide45

icydog said:


> Thank goodness SueDon and Dioxide were not afraid to set me straight. If the Marriott Salesman would  have been upfront with me I'd probably be sitting here right now signing contracts and applying a deposit.
> 
> In hindsight I'm glad Marriott screwed up because I don't need $60k in timeshare points. But it was so nice on paper.  All those points bedazzled me.  I became a DC _point-hound  _ without even knowing it.  I was envisioning lovely HI vacations every year. My eyes were focused on lovely Hawaii without seeing the big picture---The fact that it would take 10-15 years before I'd see a payback.
> 
> Thanks for the support Tuggers----Especially Sue and Dioxide!



Perhaps I am confused as to what you actually own. You own two enrolled Lakeshore Reserve weeks and 1,500 trust points. Do you own 9 or 7 additional post 6/20/2010 resale weeks? I am thinking 9, but not sure, it might only be 7? If it is 9, then per the offer of buy 5,000 points and enroll 3-7 weeks. I think perhaps the sales rep just got ahead of themselves. Not sure why legal would have anything to do with putting the stop to the sale. There really isn't anything illegal about them letting you enroll 9 weeks instead. Companies make exceptions to promotions and offers all the time.

In either case, I think it all worked out for you in the end. $60,000 is a lot of money for such a long payoff period.


----------



## icydog

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps I am confused as to what you actually own. You own two enrolled Lakeshore Reserve weeks and 1,500 trust points. Do you own 9 or 7 additional post 6/20/2010 resale weeks? I am thinking 9, but not sure, it might only be 7? If it is 9, then per the offer of buy 5,000 points and enroll 3-7 weeks. I think perhaps the sales rep just got ahead of themselves. Not sure why legal would have anything to do with putting the stop to the sale. There really isn't anything illegal about them letting you enroll 9 weeks instead. Companies make exceptions to promotions and offers all the time.
> 
> In either case, I think it all worked out for you in the end. $60,000 is a lot of money for such a long payoff period.



You had it right. I own two enrolled Lakeshore weeks @3400 points per week and I also own 1500 trust points that I bought to get to Premier Plus two years ago.  If I put my enrolled points into the destination club each year I get 7900 DC points each year. 

But, I do own a lot of other, post 2010 weeks. I actually own 9 other Marriott weeks. 

The possible DC points ranged, had I gone with the deal, from 1150 for a week 9 on Hilton Head to 4125 for my Oceana Palms Platinum. If they had taken all my 9 weeks I would have had an extra 22,000 enrolled points. 

But as you said, and I heartily agree, $60,000 is a lot to pay for points.  I met someone on Tug who did the same thing as I was going to do--but she's only 39. At that age I think the ability to enroll your weeks makes more sense. She has 40 years to use those points for great trips.  I, on the other hand, at 69, feasibility have 10 years. That's too short a payback figure.  

As far as Marriott's role in this.  I never knew he was contacting legal or anyone else for that matter.  He absolutely assured me I could enroll all 9 of my owned weeks. I told him others had only been allowed 7 but he said not to worry, I could enroll all of my 9.  Next thing I know, the salesmen sends me an email and says, the response he was awaiting from legal came through and unfortunately, I could only enroll 7 weeks. At first I thought  that's okay. Then I thought of what you had written in this thread and the air just went out of the bubble. 

I even sent the guy a response that read like this. "_I had never heard about legal in the weeks I had been speaking to him on the phone and in emails._ 

I said, "_He, as an arm of Marriott, made false claims as to the number of weeks I could enroll"_ 

And, I said, "_my expectations were that I would be able to enroll all my weeks"_ 

I said, _"These expectations were based on his offer and expectatations are very important"_

He sent me a reply asking if he could have a few more Days to work on this with Legal. 

I told him don't bother. I'm no longer interested!


----------



## taffy19

Icydog, I am so happy for you that you listened to a few TUGgers here and finally said "enough is enough!" and walked away from the deal.

What I don't like about the trust points' system is that they will constantly add more tiers so you will have to buy more points to be able to go to the newer locations and get the added perks to stay on top of the totem pole.

It will always cost the Marriott's loyal Legacy Week (floating) and Trust point owners more money to stay ahead of the game but it is great for the investors because they will have a steady income stream and a well performing stock so long the economy keeps cooperating, of course.

They even wrote in the documents that there may be a lottery in place one day if the competition is getting too fierce.


----------



## mjm1

I received a call from a rep a few ago and received an offer like others have received. We only have an EOY MKO that we bought to go to EOY. It was an interesting consideration to have the additional flexibility, but after discussing it with my DW, we decided against taking the offer. We would have received a 15% discount on the 2,500 DC points and the combination of the MKO 4,950 EOY points would have moved us to Presidential level. Based on what I have read and read from other Tuggers, we just couldn't rationalize the additional investment. 

It certainly is addictive to consider adding more points or other ownership, as there is always some additional benefit. One has to be careful to really consider whether the additional initial cost and ongoing MF's make sense given their current and future situation. As GregT often says, "fun stuff."

Mike


----------



## bogey21

With Marriott (and yes, Starwood, HGVC, Westin, etc.) you have to stay informed.  If there is a chance to make money, all will make changes to their programs, sometimes for a short period of time and sometimes permanently.  It is in their DNA!

George


----------



## icydog

Marriott has been this way since the inception of the point system. Disney Vacation Club on the other hand has no such levels. The newer resorts just require more points to for each room category. I think I like the DVC way better.


----------



## PearlCity

*Enroll any week with purchase of points email.*

Anybody get this? sorry if this has been posted before. I have been out of it a bit. I have an EOY platinum canyon villas. That I've been able to successfully trade into mko. What would be my out of pocket cost to do this? 

"Marriott Vacation Club® is celebrating five years of the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations™ Exchange Program by offering you an unprecedented, limited-time opportunity to enroll your weeks and gain access to more vacation options and greater flexibility. Plus by enrolling, you may elevate your ownership to one of four new benefit levels with enhanced benefits.

As an Owner with a week or weeks that could not be enrolled previously in the Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Exchange Program, this is the perfect time to elevate your ownership.*

From now through November 4, 2015, we are providing you the opportunity to enroll any weeks you own when you purchase the following number of Vacation Club Points:

2,500 Vacation Club Points for 1 External Week Enrollment
3,500 Vacation Club Points for 2 External Weeks Enrollment
5,000 Vacation Club Points for 3 to 7 External Weeks Enrollment
By enrolling any weeks you choose, you may also elevate your ownership to one of four new levels with increasing benefits at each higher level. Some of the benefits at higher levels include access to luxury residences and additional cruise tiers, improved ability to bank and borrow Vacation Club Points, enhanced reservation windows and more.

For details about purchasing Vacation Club Points by November 4,
call 866-363-8216."

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed

You'll probably get somebody to chime in with their exact results, but in general: somewhere between $10.xx and $12.xx per point (x2500...) plus any 'deals' you can swing for add-ons, bonuses etc...

YMMV:  some report success with negotiating for extras only in person (at sales center) vs telephone from what I've read.

[_Link deleted after threads merged. <--- SueDonJ_]

read  thru here.

I just saw $10.98 per point plus 5000 dc points or xxxx MR points  as one example.

ps:  when I said 'better luck with sales center....'   I think you could probably do a call-in to one of the sales centers and wrangle a deal if necessary.  That's been reported here somewhere.  dig dig dig.  good luck


----------



## PearlCity

Thanks I figured it was ridiculously expensive... 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill4728

We were just offered at NCV 

Enroll our NCV gold week (2700 pts) : if we bought 2,500 Vacation Club Points 

We got the 2010 DC price of $10.50 and 2500 bonus pts for use in 2016  Also were able to use the $1000 we paid in 2014 for a 4 night encore package 

It would have allowed us to have both NCV weeks we own (one was pre 2010) in the DC and with the extra 2500 trust pts would have given us 7900 possible points /year.  I was tempted but DW said no way we will spend another $26K on timeshares when we currently have 6 weeks of TS


----------



## MommaBear

Thanks for all of you with great experience posting here. I received my email this am and turned to TUG and quickly decided the $297 I spent for my Desert Springs EOY was all the money I should spend. It is still a great II trader and I am sure will continue to be even if I don't use it for a Marriott.


----------



## Stu M-R

Bill4728 said:


> We were just offered at NCV
> 
> Enroll our NCV gold week (2700 pts) : if we bought 2,500 Vacation Club Points
> 
> We got the 2010 DC price of $10.50 and 2500 bonus pts for use in 2016  Also were able to use the $1000 we paid in 2014 for a 4 night encore package
> 
> It would have allowed us to have both NCV weeks we own (one was pre 2010) in the DC and with the extra 2500 trust pts would have given us 7900 possible points /year.  I was tempted but DW said no way we will spend another $26K on timeshares when we currently have 6 weeks of TS




Hi,

Having read Icydog's tale and the depth of support available on this forum, I wanted to 'give back' by offering a European owner's perspective: 

We purchased a 2-bed, Gold Week at Harbour Lake in 2009, but missed DC roll out in Europe that followed the US launch in 2010.  As such, we only really found out about the DC programme - and the then higher $2395 enrolment fee (no plus points) - at a presentation during a stay at Grande Vista in 2013.  Enrolling MHL would grant us 1950 DC points, but as we all know, you really need more (I.e Trust) points to "really feel the benefit".  At $11.88 per point for a minimum 1500 points, if I recall correctly,  we had clearly missed the boat on the offer of cheaper enrolment, lower points cost and plus points.  With no budging on Marriott's part, and my nature of not paying more for something I could have had for less, we returned home and considered our options - including getting rid!!.   Faith somewhat restored, we eventually went down the Marriott Resale route and bought a Platinum, 2-bed week at Grande Vista for $8490 all-in.  Although we still had no points, we did have a 2nd TS week (and at nearly half the cost of our first week!), so at least our average cost of purchase was going the right way.  We could also purchase a matching number of points - 2775 - within a yr - for $33,000. For this princely sum, they would waive enrolment fees on both the HL and GV weeks and we would have 4725 points to elect, if we chose.  We felt the numbers too big, purely for some 'optionality', and we let the offer-year lapse.

We took a holiday at Marriott Playa Andaluza in 2014 and despite striking up a good rapport with the Marriott Rep and agreeing some attractive deal terms, we did not feel it was quite right.  Then, following a vacation at Grande Vista this summer, and comfortable with the benefits of DC, we returned home and contacted our friendly Rep at Playa Andaluza to see what could be offered, before we went down a Trust Points purchase route.  

This is what we were presented with:

- A 3-bed, Silver Week at Marbella Beach Club
- 80,000 MRP gift
- FYU 2016
- 3yrs Gold Elite
- Price: $13,000 at prevailing exchange rates.

Our assessment:

- A Silver wk suit doesn't really suit at the moment ( kids in school ) - but the 2400 DC points for which it enrols definitely does!
- 80,000 MRP gift - wouldn't want to have to buy them...but will take them whenever offered.
- FYU 2016 - saves a $4-figure MF in October ...and then the same again 2 months later! (We were originally offered FYU 2015, but we would not be able to use it due to closing so late in the yr, so we were offered another 80k MRP in lieu)
Gold Elite - I reach GE each yr already...but it should put Platinum in more easy reach for the next 3 years.

However, the real clinchers were the waiving of MHL enrolment fees AND our 'ineligible' post-2010 Platinum MGV getting enrolled too!  So we ended up with 7125 enrolled DC points, Executive Level Status, legacy weeks in resorts at which we are happy to stay and some points and perks:  Depending on the maths, it seems that we bought in at:

MGV - $8490  (2775 DC points)
MBC - $13000 (2400 DC points)

Total $21,490 for 5175 points = $4.15 per point. 

We took the deal and closed this week.  Through luck (some bad at first), blind patience and timing, we got a deal that worked at a price that we felt to be good value.  If we add-in the cost of MHL and the points which that brings, the portfolio of 3 weeks gives us 7125 DC points at $5.21 per point.  This is a _long_ way from where we were a couple of yrs ago and even further away from the large numbers Marriott has placed in front of us since then, in encouraging us to consider Trust Point purchases.   

We appreciate that we are small fish compared to many on this helpful forum, but we are now happy with our lot and hope that it sets us up for flexibility and happy holidays over years to come.

We could not have done this without each one of, like SueDonJ, Dioxide45 & Bill4278 who share your experiences, give your views, issue gentle caveat emptors or simply offer a different perspective.  We do not feel knowledgeable enough to comment, but we have read, and we have learned much from each of you.

Thank you all


----------



## HomerS

*Sharing the Current Offer*

First time contributor to the forum - I have read it for years and truly appreciate all the excellent advice.  It has really helped me maximize my ownership.  A BIG THANKS!

Just received a call from Marriott to enrolled our aftermarket purchased Barony Bay Platinum Ocean Front (pre-2010) and Gold Ocean Side week (post 2010).  Compared to the other deals reported - this "deal" seemed - shall we say - light.  

Buy 2500 destination points at $10.98 / point and receive: 2500 DC points and free enrollment of our platinum and gold weeks in destinations.  The email that was sent states my current ownership as 8250 DC points (I was quoted the Barony OS gold week, ineligible outside this offer, was equal to 3250).  With the 2500 points the total would be 10750.  A big deal was made about being over 10k in points.  Just before handing up and after saying "I need to share with my wife" verbally offered a "free interval international week" and I assume this is the PlusPoints.  

We typically have always stayed at the Barony but the kids are getting older and we will likely need the flexibility offered by points.  However, $27450 for the points, ~$800 closing, $1250 maintenance, and $250 club dues is $29750 and a little pricy for us.  We will likely bit the bullet and purchase but going to let the deal soak awhile and see if it gets a little sweeter before November 4th.


----------



## Seaport104

HomerS said:


> First time contributor to the forum - I have read it for years and truly appreciate all the excellent advice.  It has really helped me maximize my ownership.  A BIG THANKS!
> 
> Just received a call from Marriott to enrolled our aftermarket purchased Barony Bay Platinum Ocean Front (pre-2010) and Gold Ocean Side week (post 2010).  Compared to the other deals reported - this "deal" seemed - shall we say - light.
> 
> Buy 2500 destination points at $10.98 / point and receive: 2500 DC points and free enrollment of our platinum and gold weeks in destinations.  The email that was sent states my current ownership as 8250 DC points (I was quoted the Barony OS gold week, ineligible outside this offer, was equal to 3250).  With the 2500 points the total would be 10750.  A big deal was made about being over 10k in points.  Just before handing up and after saying "I need to share with my wife" verbally offered a "free interval international week" and I assume this is the PlusPoints.
> 
> We typically have always stayed at the Barony but the kids are getting older and we will likely need the flexibility offered by points.  However, $27450 for the points, ~$800 closing, $1250 maintenance, and $250 club dues is $29750 and a little pricy for us.  We will likely bit the bullet and purchase but going to let the deal soak awhile and see if it gets a little sweeter before November 4th.



Ask them for 15% off the 10.98 per point price. When I purchased, they were able to offer 15% off 2500 points, 20% off 3500/5000 point package. The free interval week is a week banked with Interval, not the plus points. I was given this too and at first I only had 6 months to use once deposited but they ended up agreeing to 12 months once deposited.

I purchased 5000 points to enroll 7 weeks almost 2 months ago and while it was pricey, I am happy with the purchase. I've already booked a 2BR Oceanside platinum week in Aruba and Marriott Crystal Shores in July for 2016


----------



## Fasttr

Seaport104 said:


> Ask them for 15% off the 10.98 per point price. When I purchased, they were able to offer 15% off 2500 points, 20% off 3500/5000 point package.



I think the $10.98 is already 15% off the rack rate of $12something a point.


----------



## Seaport104

Fasttr said:


> I think the $10.98 is already 15% off the rack rate of $12something a point.



Thats right. Duh, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## icydog

Stu M-R said:


> Hi,
> 
> Having read Icydog's tale and the depth of support available on this forum, I wanted to 'give back' by offering a European owner's perspective:
> 
> We purchased a 2-bed, Gold Week at Harbour Lake in 2009, but missed DC roll out in Europe that followed the US launch in 2010.  As such, we only really found out about the DC programme - and the then higher $2395 enrolment fee (no plus points) - at a presentation during a stay at Grande Vista in 2013.  Enrolling MHL would grant us 1950 DC points, but as we all know, you really need more (I.e Trust) points to "really feel the benefit".  At $11.88 per point for a minimum 1500 points, if I recall correctly,  we had clearly missed the boat on the offer of cheaper enrolment, lower points cost and plus points.  With no budging on Marriott's part, and my nature of not paying more for something I could have had for less, we returned home and considered our options - including getting rid!!.   Faith somewhat restored, we eventually went down the Marriott Resale route and bought a Platinum, 2-bed week at Grande Vista for $8490 all-in.  Although we still had no points, we did have a 2nd TS week (and at nearly half the cost of our first week!), so at least our average cost of purchase was going the right way.  We could also purchase a matching number of points - 2775 - within a yr - for $33,000. For this princely sum, they would waive enrolment fees on both the HL and GV weeks and we would have 4725 points to elect, if we chose.  We felt the numbers too big, purely for some 'optionality', and we let the offer-year lapse.
> 
> We took a holiday at Marriott Playa Andaluza in 2014 and despite striking up a good rapport with the Marriott Rep and agreeing some attractive deal terms, we did not feel it was quite right.  Then, following a vacation at Grande Vista this summer, and comfortable with the benefits of DC, we returned home and contacted our friendly Rep at Playa Andaluza to see what could be offered, before we went down a Trust Points purchase route.
> 
> This is what we were presented with:
> 
> - A 3-bed, Silver Week at Marbella Beach Club
> - 80,000 MRP gift
> - FYU 2016
> - 3yrs Gold Elite
> - Price: $13,000 at prevailing exchange rates.
> 
> Our assessment:
> 
> - A Silver wk suit doesn't really suit at the moment ( kids in school ) - but the 2400 DC points for which it enrols definitely does!
> - 80,000 MRP gift - wouldn't want to have to buy them...but will take them whenever offered.
> - FYU 2016 - saves a $4-figure MF in October ...and then the same again 2 months later! (We were originally offered FYU 2015, but we would not be able to use it due to closing so late in the yr, so we were offered another 80k MRP in lieu)
> Gold Elite - I reach GE each yr already...but it should put Platinum in more easy reach for the next 3 years.
> 
> However, the real clinchers were the waiving of MHL enrolment fees AND our 'ineligible' post-2010 Platinum MGV getting enrolled too!  So we ended up with 7125 enrolled DC points, Executive Level Status, legacy weeks in resorts at which we are happy to stay and some points and perks:  Depending on the maths, it seems that we bought in at:
> 
> MGV - $8490  (2775 DC points)
> MBC - $13000 (2400 DC points)
> 
> Total $21,490 for 5175 points = $4.15 per point.
> 
> We took the deal and closed this week.  Through luck (some bad at first), blind patience and timing, we got a deal that worked at a price that we felt to be good value.  If we add-in the cost of MHL and the points which that brings, the portfolio of 3 weeks gives us 7125 DC points at $5.21 per point.  This is a _long_ way from where we were a couple of yrs ago and even further away from the large numbers Marriott has placed in front of us since then, in encouraging us to consider Trust Point purchases.
> 
> We appreciate that we are small fish compared to many on this helpful forum, but we are now happy with our lot and hope that it sets us up for flexibility and happy holidays over years to come.
> 
> We could not have done this without each one of, like SueDonJ, Dioxide45 & Bill4278 who share your experiences, give your views, issue gentle caveat emptors or simply offer a different perspective.  We do not feel knowledgeable enough to comment, but we have read, and we have learned much from each of you.
> 
> Thank you all



i'm confused. Did you buy a points package that allowed you to enroll your two weeks?
 Why were you sold a silver week when weeks aren't being sold except resale? 
If I bought a week through Marriott Resales would it count towards a point package? 

I'm really confused.  Can you please explain? Thank you.  Marylyn


----------



## Stu M-R

icydog said:


> i'm confused. Did you buy a points package that allowed you to enroll your two weeks?
> Why were you sold a silver week when weeks aren't being sold except resale?
> If I bought a week through Marriott Resales would it count towards a point package?
> 
> I'm really confused.  Can you please explain? Thank you.  Marylyn



Hi Marylyn,

Sorry for any confusion -  let me try to clarify.

First things first:  In Europe, it is still possible to buy deeded weeks.  I am not sure whether one needs to be based in Europe ( or indeed European) to be able to do so, but I do not see why a US resident should not be able to do likewise.  After all, we, as European residents, happily bought US weeks: 1 from Marriott, when weeks were still available, and another 1 through Marriott Resales in 2013.

Secondly, we all love deeded weeks!  That's how we all got started.  There is something comforting about the tangibility of a deed. That said, keep in mind that this was ALL about POINTS for us.  We already had 2 deeded weeks... but 0 points! ( Week 'rich' but Point poor, I guess).  We did not 'need' the week, but we did want points to make our Marriott portfolio more resilient - future-proof even - by having a stake in the new points game, which we feared, sooner or later, could 'devalue' our Marriott proposition.

Ok, so we did not buy a points package /hybrid etc., we purchased a deeded, 3bed, silver week, from Marriott, on what we felt was a really good promotion:  by this I mean a 2bed, silver week would have given us a lower enrolled points value, fewer MRPs and would have been more expensive ( And by that I mean nearly $2000 more!!).  There was no contingent requirement to purchase matching points.  This week could be enrolled for points. The purchase of this week also enabled us to enroll our 1st deeded week purchase, bought in 2009, (and thus which was eligible for enrolment, upon payment of $2395).  

Crucially, if we bought this week, it would also enable us to enroll our 2nd deeded, resale week, purchased in 2013 and which was ineligible, since a) it was a post 2010 week and b) we did not buy a matching sum of Trust points within a year of purchasing said week.

The promotion, as described above, meant that all of this could happen without needing to pay any enrolment fees.  Hence, we bought it and went from 0 points to 7100+ points (plus frills, MRPs, 3yr Gold elite etc), for the sum of c.$13,000.  Had we bought matching TP's back in 2013/14, in order to enroll our 2nd deeded, resale week, that figure would have been $33,000 (2775*$11.88)!

Lastly, assuming I am using the correct terminology and assuming things have not changed, I believe that if one purchases a resale week, it counts towards a 'points package'.  I understand 'points package' to mean that one purchases an (otherwise inelegible) resale week but then purchases an equivalent tranch of Trust points, which makes the inelegible week now eligible.  Do correct me if I am wrong in my understanding.

We were simply fortunate that, at the time we had gotten over our initial reservations and frustrations around the DC program and felt prepared to buy some 'Points Optionality', there was a promotion which enabled us to do so, so much more cost-effectively than we had seen at presentations or would have otherwise hoped.

I hope that helps.

Stu M-R


----------



## Seaport104

Stu M-R said:


> There was no contingent requirement to purchase matching points.  This week could be enrolled for points.



WOW! That is an amazing deal. I think that is the first offer that I've heard of that didn't requiring a matching or some type of trust points purchase to enroll a week (whether via Marriott or external resale).

Maybe it's specific to Europe?


----------



## Stu M-R

Seaport104 said:


> WOW! That is an amazing deal. I think that is the first offer that I've heard of that didn't requiring a matching or some type of trust points purchase to enroll a week (whether via Marriott or external resale).
> 
> Maybe it's specific to Europe?



Thanks - We thought so, but it's good to have some validation.  I have read the posts on this thread and thought that what we were offered was different, so I thought I would outline the specifics to see if the consensus was " this is not uncommon" or indeed " WOW! That is an amazing deal." .  

I do not recall being told during negotiations that this was only for European owners.  I do, however, recall being told that there were only a few left, so we did not dilly-dally on the offer.


----------



## HomerS

*Down to the wire*

Bit the bullet and enrolled our aftermarket Barony Bay Platinum Ocean Front (pre-2010) and Gold Ocean Side week (post 2010).    

Bought 2500 destination points at $10.98 / point and got: 2500 DC points and free enrollment of our platinum and gold weeks in destinations. Barony OS gold week was worth 3225 and OF platinum was 5025 for a total of 10750. Got an Interval II week good for 12 months and was offered MR platinum status (but I'm already lifetime platinum).  

Thanks for all the input - now for the vacationing!!


----------



## SueDonJ

Can anybody confirm that the reported cut-off date of 11/4/15 remained in effect, and the promotion is now ended?  Have there been any emails alluding to the promotion being extended?  Thanks!


----------



## SeaDoc

SueDonJ said:


> Can anybody confirm that the reported cut-off date of 11/4/15 remained in effect, and the promotion is now ended?  Have there been any emails alluding to the promotion being extended?  Thanks!


FYI

Beginning Thursday, November 5th, an Additional External Week Enrollment Campaign will begin and run through December 30, 2015. The new program requires an additional 500 Vacation Club Point purchase at each level and is structured as follows:

Enrollment
Additional Vacation Club Points Purchase Required
Up to One Externally Purchased Week - 3,000
Two Externally Purchased Weeks - 4,000
Three to Seven Externally Purchased Weeks - 5,500

The rules of the current program remain the same. Highlights:
«  All External Weeks must have been closed by August 15, 2015.
«  The External Week Program CANNOT be combined with a Bundle Sale.
«  The program is available to Owners residing in the USA, Latin America and the Caribbean.
«  2015 Vacation Club Point purchases will continue to count toward the above purchase requirements.


----------



## Fasttr

SeaDoc said:


> FYI
> 
> Beginning Thursday, November 5th, an Additional External Week Enrollment Campaign will begin and run through December 30, 2015. The new program requires an additional 500 Vacation Club Point purchase at each level and is structured as follows:
> 
> Enrollment
> Additional Vacation Club Points Purchase Required
> Up to One Externally Purchased Week - 3,000
> Two Externally Purchased Weeks - 4,000
> Three to Seven Externally Purchased Weeks - 5,500
> 
> The rules of the current program remain the same. Highlights:
> «  All External Weeks must have been closed by August 15, 2015.
> «  The External Week Program CANNOT be combined with a Bundle Sale.
> «  The program is available to Owners residing in the USA, Latin America and the Caribbean.
> «  2015 Vacation Club Point purchases will continue to count toward the above purchase requirements.



Thanks SeaDoc. Any read on how successful the first round of the program was for MVC?

Seems logical it must have been successful if they are upping the point requirements a bit.


----------



## SueDonJ

SeaDoc said:


> FYI
> 
> Beginning Thursday, November 5th, an Additional External Week Enrollment Campaign will begin and run through December 30, 2015. The new program requires an additional 500 Vacation Club Point purchase at each level and is structured as follows:
> 
> Enrollment
> Additional Vacation Club Points Purchase Required
> Up to One Externally Purchased Week - 3,000
> Two Externally Purchased Weeks - 4,000
> Three to Seven Externally Purchased Weeks - 5,500
> 
> The rules of the current program remain the same. Highlights:
> «  All External Weeks must have been closed by August 15, 2015.
> «  The External Week Program CANNOT be combined with a Bundle Sale.
> «  The program is available to Owners residing in the USA, Latin America and the Caribbean.
> «  2015 Vacation Club Point purchases will continue to count toward the above purchase requirements.



Thanks - the FAQ has been updated.


----------



## jd2601

*? same offer for external Marriott week purchased after cutoff*

Hi,  I received this in an email today regarding a week purchased after cutoff date.  I called the number attached to email and this was Barony Beach front desk.  Location of our resale purchase.

Unfortunately they new nothing and transferred me to sales who wanted to sign me up for an update?  Not in HHI to do this.

I am guessing the same offer made earlier to purchase points and ability to enroll weeks?  No confirmation from Marriott?


New Opportunity to Enroll Your External Weeks!

The program allowing you to enroll your externally purchased Marriott Vacation Club® week(s) has expired, but there's still an opportunity to enroll your externally purchased week(s)! Join other Owners who enrolled their weeks during the last program and enjoy more flexibility and vacation options with your Marriott Vacation Club ownership. Hurry! This new opportunity ends December 30, 2015.

For details about enrolling and this limited-time offer,call


----------



## disneymom1

I received the same email today.


----------



## Fasttr

According to [_Link deleted._] post at the end of the thread discussing the previous deal, SeaDoc (a MVC sales rep) posted that there was a new, slightly tweaked deal, running through Dec 30th.


----------



## SueDonJ

Is there any indication whether this or a similar offer has been extended beyond 12/30/15?  Thanks!


----------



## ArBravesFan

*enroll resale week*

I am scheduled to take the tour at Ocean Pointe tomorrow.  Is there an offer to enroll resale week (post-2010) without purchasing additional DC points?  Maybe with the purchase of an encore package? Please help me!


----------



## dioxide45

ArBravesFan said:


> I am scheduled to take the tour at Ocean Pointe tomorrow.  Is there an offer to enroll resale week (post-2010) without purchasing additional DC points?  Maybe with the purchase of an encore package? Please help me!



I think the offer for free enrollment of weeks through an Encore package only applied to pre 6/20/2010 resale or developer weeks. I am aware of no offer to enroll post 6/20/2010 resale weeks unless you purchase DC Trust points, if that offer still stands.


----------



## kds4

ArBravesFan said:


> I am scheduled to take the tour at Ocean Pointe tomorrow.  Is there an offer to enroll resale week (post-2010) without purchasing additional DC points?  Maybe with the purchase of an encore package? Please help me!



If you are thinking that you want to enroll a post-2010 resale week, then get the encore package. You can apply the cost of the encore package to the required points purchase to enroll a post-2010 resale week. You will also lock-in the price per point as of the date of your encore contract, and can be saving the money you will need to complete the purchase when you come back a year from then. Meanwhile, enjoy the added benefit of the encore package you bought (MRPs, return resort visit, cruise certificate, etc.) for the same money the points purchase would have cost you without having the encore package. 

It is the best deal I know of - if you are going to commit to purchasing points to enroll a post-2010 resale week anyway. That's how we are doing it.


----------



## Fasttr

kds4 said:


> If you are thinking that you want to enroll a post-2010 resale week, then get the encore package. You can apply the cost of the encore package to the required points purchase to enroll a post-2010 resale week. You will also lock-in the price per point as of the date of your encore contract, and can be saving the money you will need to complete the purchase when you come back a year from then. Meanwhile, enjoy the added benefit of the encore package you bought (MRPs, return resort visit, cruise certificate, etc.) for the same money the points purchase would have cost you without having the encore package.
> 
> It is the best deal I know of - if you are going to commit to purchasing points to enroll a post-2010 resale week anyway. That's how we are doing it.



That all assumes that, at the time you return on your encore package, there will be a promotion available to enroll your post 2010 resale week with the purchase of points.  That's a big if.


----------



## SueDonJ

Fasttr said:


> That all assumes that, at the time you return on your encore package, there will be a promotion available to enroll your post 2010 resale week with the purchase of points.  That's a big if.



I think it's a guaranteed offer as of the date of the Encore Package contract (and not the return date,) if I'm understanding kds4 correctly.  The problem is that the special offer appears to have concluded as of 12/30/15 so it shouldn't be something that's on the table with Encore Packages being purchased now.


----------



## Fasttr

SueDonJ said:


> I think it's a guaranteed offer as of the date of the Encore Package contract (and not the return date,) if I'm understanding kds4 correctly.  The problem is that the special offer appears to have concluded as of 12/30/15 so it shouldn't be something that's on the table with Encore Packages being purchased now.



That was my point.  I assume the past deal is dead, so jumping on an encore now, in hopes that another deal will open up when you return on your encore package is a big if.


----------



## kds4

Fasttr said:


> That was my point.  I assume the past deal is dead, so jumping on an encore now, in hopes that another deal will open up when you return on your encore package is a big if.



Good point. The underlying assumption was that the enrollment offer (or a similar offer) is still/will be in effect at the time.


----------



## samara64

*At MOC and got offered and upgrade.*

Hi All,

At MOC now. Went to presentation and got offered 5500 credits for 57K+ and they will enroll my 7 weeks and get me to chairman level.

Is it worth it.

Anyone knows of any special going on now to enroll less weeks for smaller number of credits. The current offer is 3K for one week, 4K for 2 weeks and 5.5K for up to 7 weeks,

Appreciate any feedback.

Sam


----------



## brigechols

samara64 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> At MOC now. Went to presentation and got offered 5500 credits for 57K+ and they will enroll my 7 weeks and get me to chairman level.
> 
> Is it worth it.
> 
> Sam



IMHO, no. Why spend 57K+ to enroll 7 weeks when you can spend 10% of that number to enroll 7 weeks? I don't know your endgame but you could enroll your existing 7 weeks for ~5K, buy a platinum Canyon Villas resale week from Marriott which should garner about 5500 DP, and buy a small number of Destination Points from Marriott so that you may enroll the Canyon Villas week in the DP program. You should be able to do all that without spending 57K+.


----------



## Bill4728

brigechols said:


> IMHO, no. Why spend 57K+ to enroll 7 weeks when you can spend 10% of that number to enroll 7 weeks? I don't know your endgame but you could enroll your existing 7 weeks for ~5K, buy a platinum Canyon Villas resale week from Marriott which should garner about 5500 DP, and buy a small number of Destination Points from Marriott so that you may enroll the Canyon Villas week in the DP program. You should be able to do all that without spending 57K+.


I'm not sure what is the best way to enroll your current 7 weeks BUT I heard the current offer was all your weeks for less than $2500.  I've heard about people buying an "explorer package"  ( 5-6 nights at a Marriott resort) for about $1000 and with the package get to bring your weeks into the DC for free. 

Now with 7 weeks you should be at a pretty high level in the DC. Are you sure you want to get a higher level? Many people do not find the benefits of the higher ownership levels anywhere near the cost to obtain those benefits. My wife and I are perfectly happy with our two weeks worth (about 5500 pts total)  If I need more pts I can rent with from a current owner and do not have to spend any money permanently buy them. 

Hope this helps


----------



## frank808

samara64 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> At MOC now. Went to presentation and got offered 5500 credits for 57K+ and they will enroll my 7 weeks and get me to chairman level.
> 
> Is it worth it.
> 
> Anyone knows of any special going on now to enroll less weeks for smaller number of credits. The current offer is 3K for one week, 4K for 2 weeks and 5.5K for up to 7 weeks,
> 
> Appreciate any feedback.
> 
> Sam


Are these weeks eligible to be enrolled in the dp program?  Were they bought resale?


----------



## samara64

Thanks to all for the advice.

All weeks are resale after 2010. So we have to buy some points.


----------



## JIMinNC

samara64 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> At MOC now. Went to presentation and got offered 5500 credits for 57K+ and they will enroll my 7 weeks and get me to chairman level.
> 
> Is it worth it.
> 
> Anyone knows of any special going on now to enroll less weeks for smaller number of credits. The current offer is 3K for one week, 4K for 2 weeks and 5.5K for up to 7 weeks,
> 
> Appreciate any feedback.
> 
> Sam





samara64 said:


> Thanks to all for the advice.
> 
> All weeks are resale after 2010. So we have to buy some points.




This sounds a lot like the "special" they ran last fall which allowed owners to enroll post-2010 weeks for the first time. That "deal" supposedly ended around the end of the year as I recall. Maybe they're doing it again


----------



## JIMinNC

By the way, you didn't say how many points you would wind up with after buying 5500 for $57K and your enrollment of the 7 weeks. But even if it was the minimum number of points for Chairman status - 15,000 - your cost to get 15,000 points would only be $3.80 per point. If you can afford the $57K and want the flexibility of points, then I find it hard to believe that there will be a better deal offered than this for post-2010 weeks.


----------



## Seaport104

JIMinNC said:


> This sounds a lot like the "special" they ran last fall which allowed owners to enroll post-2010 weeks for the first time. That "deal" supposedly ended around the end of the year as I recall. Maybe they're doing it again



Yes, they are running the "special" again which you buy X amount of points to enroll X # of weeks. The only difference is the required points is 500 points more than last year's requirement.


----------



## Seaport104

this is the thread from last year on the same subject

_[Link deleted after threads merged.]_


----------



## JIMinNC

Seaport104 said:


> Yes, they are running the "special" again which you buy X amount of points to enroll X # of weeks. The only difference is the required points is 500 points more than last year's requirement.



Last year the post-2010 week had to have been bought prior to August 15, 2015. Do you know if that date is still the same, or have they moved that cut-off date to a later date?


----------



## Seaport104

JIMinNC said:


> Last year the post-2010 week had to have been bought prior to August 15, 2015. Do you know if that date is still the same, or have they moved that cut-off date to a later date?



Good point, not sure. I'll ask my sales contact for details and post back.


----------



## samara64

JIMinNC said:


> By the way, you didn't say how many points you would wind up with after buying 5500 for $57K and your enrollment of the 7 weeks. But even if it was the minimum number of points for Chairman status - 15,000 - your cost to get 15,000 points would only be $3.80 per point. If you can afford the $57K and want the flexibility of points, then I find it hard to believe that there will be a better deal offered than this for post-2010 weeks.



Jim,

I will end up with 20K+. I think it came to 3.xx/point. That is why I considered it.

I think they stated that I must have closed on all weeks by June 15 of this year.

Sam


----------



## JIMinNC

samara64 said:


> Jim,
> 
> I will end up with 20K+. I think it came to 3.xx/point. That is why I considered it.
> 
> I think they stated that I must have closed on all weeks by June 15 of this year.
> 
> Sam



If your recollection of June 15, 2016 is correct, that is significant. It means the offer to enroll post-2010 weeks may become a promotion they offer on a regular basis. That means anyone buying a third-party resale week from now on may have an opportunity at some point after they buy that week to enroll it with a points buy. When they offered it last year, no one knew how long it might be until they offered such a deal again. Your experience may indicate this will become a somewhat regular promotion with a constantly advancing cut-off date. 

The cost of buying the points is still significant, so this may not make sense for everyone, but for higher point value resale weeks where the matching points requirement plus the higher resale week price through Marriott Resales is prohibitive, this could be somewhat more attractive financially than the hybrid bundle from Marriott.


----------



## Seaport104

JIMinNC said:


> If your recollection of June 15, 2016 is correct, that is significant. It means the offer to enroll post-2010 weeks may become a promotion they offer on a regular basis. That means anyone buying a third-party resale week from now on may have an opportunity at some point after they buy that week to enroll it with a points buy. When they offered it last year, no one knew how long it might be until they offered such a deal again. Your experience may indicate this will become a somewhat regular promotion with a constantly advancing cut-off date.
> 
> The cost of buying the points is still significant, so this may not make sense for everyone, but for higher point value resale weeks where the matching points requirement plus the higher resale week price through Marriott Resales is prohibitive, this could be somewhat more attractive financially than the hybrid bundle from Marriott.



Completely agree, looks like an opportunity that will exist going forward except that each year, they might raise the required points by 500. 

I bought 5,000 points last year and enrolled 7 of my weeks and glad that I did it.


----------



## JIMinNC

Seaport104 said:


> Completely agree, looks like an opportunity that will exist going forward except that each year, they might raise the required points by 500.
> 
> I bought 5,000 points last year and enrolled 7 of my weeks and glad that I did it.



Actually, looking back at the previous thread from last fall, the original promotion which was one week for 2500 points, 2 for 3500 points, and 3-7 for 5000 points ran through November 4, 2015. Then on November 5 through December 31, they added the 500 extra points requirement to make it 3000/4000/5500. So the current offer would appear to be the same as the Nov/Dec 2015 offer.


----------



## JIMinNC

Per this recent thread:

_[Link deleted; threads merged.  Thank you!]_

It looks like this promotion to enroll post-2010 weeks may be back, but with a June 15, 2016 closing cutoff for eligible weeks this time.

Should the moderators combine the threads?


----------



## chrono88

We seriously considered this offer last year. We'll think about it again now that it appears to be back. Just want to point out that it's probably more than $3.xxx per point if you factor in the costs to purchase the resale weeks (unless your resale weeks were all free).

Sent from my KFSAWI using Tapatalk


----------



## ccpinternational

I have a Custom House and another EOY Grand Chateau ineligible for enrolling. They worth 4000+ points after enrollment. If I could enroll them by purchasing 4000pts at $40,000+, I would do so. But after it is closed, I will sell the trust points at half price and take loss. At the end, the cost of enroll those two weeks would be $20,000. 
 this might be a stupid thought.


----------



## GregT

*Post June 2010 weeks enrollment offer*

All,

This may have already been posted, in which case I missed it.  The offer to enroll post June 2010 weeks is back again, and the information that was emailed to me is below.

We may see this periodically, which makes sense to me as it stimulates Trust Point sales and allows the purchaser to cost-average the points in a way that is mutually beneficial to Marriott and to the purchaser.  Any week that is being enrolled is probably a desirable week that Marriott doesn't mind having available to the Exchange Pool.

Interesting to see.

Best,

Greg

----------------------

3000 Destinations Trust Points enrolls any 1 week (or 2 bi-annual weeks)
4000 Destinations Trust Points enrolls any 2 weeks (or up to 4 bi-annual weeks)
5500 Destinations Trust Points enrolls any 3-7 weeks (or up to 14 bi-annual weeks)

Weeks enrolled during this promotion will be eligible for Marriott Rewards option, Marriott Vacation points exchange, and will count towards ownership status levels (Executive, Presidential, Chairmans Club).

3000 Destination Points
Current Price: $39,120 ($13.04/pt)
Mail-out Purchase Incentive
1)      $5880 discount (11.08/pt) AND 3000 bonus Club PlusPoints or 250,000 REWARDS – brings price down to $33,240

4000 Destination Points
Current Price: $52,160 ($13.04/pt)
Mail-out Purchase Incentive:
1)      $10,480 discount (10.43/pt) AND 4000 bonus Club PlusPoints or 350,000 REWARDS – brings price down to $41,680


5500 Destination Points
Current Price: $71,720 ($13.04/pt)
Mail-out Purchase Incentive:
1)      $14,410 discount (10.43/pt) AND 5500 bonus Club PlusPoints or 450,000 REWARDS – brings price down to $57,310

This pricing is good through next Wednesday, July 14 - there is a price increase on July 15.  Promotion lasts through September 7, 2016.

Weeks purchased between June 2010 and closed by June 2016.


----------



## Superchief

It will be interesting to see if the recent increase in II fees will motivate more people to enroll their weeks/buy points. This may increase inventories for VC points, and reduce inventories for II (especially lockoff resort high VC value weeks).


----------



## bazzap

Superchief said:


> It will be interesting to see if the recent increase in II fees will motivate more people to enroll their weeks/buy points. This may increase inventories for VC points, and reduce inventories for II (especially lockoff resort high VC value weeks).


It will be interesting and I can see that some people might be more encouraged to enrol their weeks (especially lockoff resort high VC value weeks), dependent on the cost of doing so.
I still believe though that getting an extra week, even with the upgrade fee II is now charging, could quite possibly be a more attractive option.
This may also be true for those, like me, who are enrolled but may still decide not to elect.
I can either pay the fee and get two weeks in a larger unit or pay no fee and just use my Master unit for the exchange and my Guest unit for a separate stay.


----------



## mjm1

Greg, thanks for sharing the details. I think I did see reference to this earlier, but not the details. Interesting that they brought it back, although they increased the point purchase requirement by 500 points. 

We only have an EOY Ko Olina that isn't enrolled, so I don't think the value is as good in our case.

Mike


----------



## kds4

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> This may have already been posted, in which case I missed it.  The offer to enroll post June 2010 weeks is back again, and the information that was emailed to me is below.
> 
> We may see this periodically, which makes sense to me as it stimulates Trust Point sales and allows the purchaser to cost-average the points in a way that is mutually beneficial to Marriott and to the purchaser.  Any week that is being enrolled is probably a desirable week that Marriott doesn't mind having available to the Exchange Pool.
> 
> Interesting to see.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> 3000 Destinations Trust Points enrolls any 1 week (or 2 bi-annual weeks)
> 4000 Destinations Trust Points enrolls any 2 weeks (or up to 4 bi-annual weeks)
> 5500 Destinations Trust Points enrolls any 3-7 weeks (or up to 14 bi-annual weeks)
> 
> Weeks enrolled during this promotion will be eligible for Marriott Rewards option, Marriott Vacation points exchange, and will count towards ownership status levels (Executive, Presidential, Chairmans Club).
> 
> 3000 Destination Points
> Current Price: $39,120 ($13.04/pt)
> Mail-out Purchase Incentive
> 1)      $5880 discount (11.08/pt) AND 3000 bonus Club PlusPoints or 250,000 REWARDS – brings price down to $33,240
> 
> 4000 Destination Points
> Current Price: $52,160 ($13.04/pt)
> Mail-out Purchase Incentive:
> 1)      $10,480 discount (10.43/pt) AND 4000 bonus Club PlusPoints or 350,000 REWARDS – brings price down to $41,680
> 
> 
> 5500 Destination Points
> Current Price: $71,720 ($13.04/pt)
> Mail-out Purchase Incentive:
> 1)      $14,410 discount (10.43/pt) AND 5500 bonus Club PlusPoints or 450,000 REWARDS – brings price down to $57,310
> 
> This pricing is good through next Wednesday, July 14 - there is a price increase on July 15.  Promotion lasts through September 7, 2016.
> 
> Weeks purchased between June 2010 and closed by June 2016.



Did you have to finance through MVCI for 18 months to get the 250k MRPs or 3,000 DC Points?

We were offered this while here in Orlando this week, except it was with no MRPs and the 3,000 DC points are only if we maintained MVCI financing for 18 months.


----------



## kds4

Disregard. After a quick trip back up to the Grande Vista Sales Center (and a quick meeting with a manager), we signed a document to have 250k MRPs added to DW's Marriott account.

We did an owner's update on Tuesday, 7/5 and told them we weren't interested in any more DC points unless we were able to enroll our remaining week (which is a post-6/10 resale) and they agreed to do it.

We were not going to post anything about our experience until after the enrollment showed in our owner's account (thinking we were getting a 'special' deal), but now know we were simply being offered a promotion 3 days ahead of the roll-out of this offer. Silly us.

If it weren't for GregT's post, we wouldn't have known about this MRP incentive (that we weren't offered on Tuesday) and our 3-day rescission period ends today.

So, the final numbers for us. We enrolled an MGV Gold 3BR/LO unit worth 2925 points, and purchased 3,000 more. For the 5925 in additional DC points value to our account we paid 34,340 (including closing costs).

Not counting any cash value for the 250k MRPs (now called the GregT Memorial MRPs), our cost per point for this transaction comes out to $5.80 (all in).

We also delayed having these new points 'activated' for usage until 2017 (so no MFs due until next fall). We also got a bump to Presidential and DW gets a Gold level Marriott upgrade for the next 3 years for our trouble.

For us, this made sense. Next step will be placing our MVCI holdings into a trust to preserve our benefits intact for our kids and their families (rather than break up the ownership among them and lose the benefits having them in a single account provides).


----------



## Seaport104

GregT said:


> ----------------------
> 
> 
> 4000 Destination Points
> Current Price: $52,160 ($13.04/pt)
> Mail-out Purchase Incentive:
> 1)      $10,480 discount (10.43/pt) AND 4000 bonus Club PlusPoints or 350,000 REWARDS – brings price down to $41,680
> 
> 
> 5500 Destination Points
> Current Price: $71,720 ($13.04/pt)
> Mail-out Purchase Incentive:
> 1)      $14,410 discount (10.43/pt) AND 5500 bonus Club PlusPoints or 450,000 REWARDS – brings price down to $57,310
> 
> This pricing is good through next Wednesday, July 14 - there is a price increase on July 15.  Promotion lasts through September 7, 2016.
> 
> Weeks purchased between June 2010 and closed by June 2016.



That's better than last year's offer (not factoring in the additional 500 points required). Last year, the bonus club points or Rewards was only given with 15% off. Current pricing is 20% off + bonus points or rewards. 

I received 20% off last year but no bonus points or rewards.


----------



## eggmansr71

What is the advantage to doing this over just buying the points resale?


----------



## JIMinNC

eggmansr71 said:


> What is the advantage to doing this over just buying the points resale?



Depending on the points value of the week(s) enrolled, the cost per point acquired could be significantly less than resale points. In kds4's post above, a cost of $5.80/point was quoted. For an even higher point value week, the net cost could be much less. For example, it looks like a 6450 point 2BR Maui week could be enrolled and the net cost per point would be about $3.50/point. Unlikely to get these prices from a resale points transaction. People have reported Marriott exercising ROFR on points transactions below about $4.75 - $5.00 per point, so add in Marriott's $2/point activation fee and you're looking at somewhere around $7/point for resale points.

Also, since the entire transaction is through Marriott, it's likely all benefits of ownership will come with these deals. The program docs allow Marriott to restrict resale points from being used for things like Marriott Rewards exchanges or Explorer Collection bookings.


----------



## kds4

JIMinNC said:


> Depending on the points value of the week(s) enrolled, the cost per point acquired could be significantly less than resale points. In kds4's post above, a cost of $5.80/point was quoted. For an even higher point value week, the net cost could be much less. For example, it looks like a 6450 point 2BR Maui week could be enrolled and the net cost per point would be about $3.50/point. Unlikely to get these prices from a resale points transaction. People have reported Marriott exercising ROFR on points transactions below about $4.75 - $5.00 per point, so add in Marriott's $2/point activation fee and you're looking at somewhere around $7/point for resale points.
> 
> Also, since the entire transaction is through Marriott, it's likely all benefits of ownership will come with these deals. The program docs allow Marriott to restrict resale points from being used for things like Marriott Rewards exchanges or Explorer Collection bookings.



Exactly. Our last points purchase was 2,000 resale points at $4.75 per point. After fees and closing costs we were just under $7 per point.


----------



## GregT

I also would speculate that this reduces the desire to purchase resale trust points.   Now that we have seen this promotion twice, we may see it again (annually?) at modestly increasing minimum point purchases.  Similar to a planned price increase, the minimum number of points may go up each time.

Longer planning TUGgers that think they want Trust Points one day, may buy a good points generating property while they wait for the next promotion to come around.  But next time, the minimum number of points may be 3,250 or 3,500 points, not 3,000.

I think this is a very smart move by Marriott that benefits both parties.  Again, anyone buying points and enrolling a week is probably enrolling a week that is beneficial to the Exchange Inventory -- and that week is no longer available for II trading.  Will be interesting to follow.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Fasttr

JIMinNC said:


> Depending on the points value of the week(s) enrolled, the cost per point acquired could be significantly less than resale points. In kds4's post above, a cost of $5.80/point was quoted. For an even higher point value week, the net cost could be much less. For example, it looks like a 6450 point 2BR Maui week could be enrolled and the net cost per point would be about $3.50/point. Unlikely to get these prices from a resale points transaction. People have reported Marriott exercising ROFR on points transactions below about $4.75 - $5.00 per point, so add in Marriott's $2/point activation fee and you're looking at somewhere around $7/point for resale points.



This is not really comparing apples to apples though.  In the $5.80/point example, the original cost of the MGV Gold 3BR is not being taken into consideration....so all in, those 5925 total points are really costing more than the $5.80/point, and in reality are likely much closer to the $7/point cost that you are citing above for all in resale point costs.

I say this because in order to use the points generated by the newly enrolled MGV Gold 3BR, you have to not use it in the fashion that you have been using it, so you are really giving up something in order to generate those 2925 enrolled points....so they do have a cost, even though you may have paid for it awhile back.


----------



## eggmansr71

So when you pay MF on these you pay the original week and the additional DC points purchased?  So if your week MF is less than the points MF you would come out better?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fasttr

eggmansr71 said:


> So when you pay MF on these you pay the original week and the additional DC points purchased?  So if your week MF is less than the points MF you would come out better?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Correct. Some weeks are better points generators in reference to MF paid than others. Many/Most weeks are below the Trust points MF/point, but some are more.... You just have to do the comparison calc.


----------



## dioxide45

eggmansr71 said:


> So when you pay MF on these you pay the original week and the additional DC points purchased?  So if your week MF is less than the points MF you would come out better?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Generally yes. Though also those weeks that have a low MF to DC point ratio tend to also cost a lot more to buy on the resale market. This is because they tend to be the high season in highly popular locations. Generally Hawaii and Platinum HHI have the best MF to DC point ratio, they will cost a bundle to buy on the resale market. This may cause your blended cost per point to be higher when all costs are taken in to consideration for the promotion.


----------



## JIMinNC

Fasttr said:


> This is not really comparing apples to apples though.  In the $5.80/point example, the original cost of the MGV Gold 3BR is not being taken into consideration....so all in, those 5925 total points are really costing more than the $5.80/point, and in reality are likely much closer to the $7/point cost that you are citing above for all in resale point costs.
> 
> I say this because in order to use the points generated by the newly enrolled MGV Gold 3BR, you have to not use it in the fashion that you have been using it, so you are really giving up something in order to generate those 2925 enrolled points....so they do have a cost, even though you may have paid for it awhile back.



Agreed, from a pure fully-costed perspective.

But...the MGV 3BR Gold used in the example is still available to use as you always have. You're not giving up that usage. Even if you don't elect points, the points value of that newly-enrolled week still counts toward Executive, Presidential, Chairman, etc.

So for someone who wants the cheapest way to go to a higher level, in my opinion, the important thing to look at it is not a fully-costed approach that factors in the sunk cost you may have incurred years ago, but how much out-of-pocket am I going to pay NOW to get the points needed for the higher level. Which is the cheapest approach? In that situation, these new offers are the best deal going.

Now in the example GregT used, where someone buys a point-generating week now to hopefully take advantage of a similar future offer, then they absolutely should factor in the cost of buying that third party resale week into their total costs of points. But for someone who already owns such a week, I think it is more meaningful to only look at the incremental cost.


----------



## JIMinNC

GregT said:


> I also would speculate that this reduces the desire to purchase resale trust points.   Now that we have seen this promotion twice, we may see it again (annually?) at modestly increasing minimum point purchases.  Similar to a planned price increase, the minimum number of points may go up each time.
> 
> Longer planning TUGgers that think they want Trust Points one day, may buy a good points generating property while they wait for the next promotion to come around.  But next time, the minimum number of points may be 3,250 or 3,500 points, not 3,000.
> 
> I think this is a very smart move by Marriott that benefits both parties.  Again, anyone buying points and enrolling a week is probably enrolling a week that is beneficial to the Exchange Inventory -- and that week is no longer available for II trading.  Will be interesting to follow.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Greg,

The original promotion that was offered last fall was at a lower point level as I recall - 2500, 3500, and 5000 I think? But then immediately after that promotion wrapped up in early November 2015 as I recall, they extended the promotion, and the extension was at these higher 3000, 4000, and 5500 levels. So this new promotion is the same as the late 2015 extension. So maybe an annual increase is not automatically in the cards. We'll see.


----------



## kds4

Fasttr said:


> This is not really comparing apples to apples though.  In the $5.80/point example, the original cost of the MGV Gold 3BR is not being taken into consideration....so all in, those 5925 total points are really costing more than the $5.80/point, and in reality are likely much closer to the $7/point cost that you are citing above for all in resale point costs.
> 
> I say this because in order to use the points generated by the newly enrolled MGV Gold 3BR, you have to not use it in the fashion that you have been using it, so you are really giving up something in order to generate those 2925 enrolled points....so they do have a cost, even though you may have paid for it awhile back.



True. I did not factor in the cost of the underlying week, which was $3,500 (including closing costs) via eBay (and it somehow passed ROFR). The additional .59 per point brings us to $6.39 (all in).

For us, whether we did the math using the incremental cost (without the underlying week), or factoring in the cost with the week (all in), this offer was what we felt was right for us and our objectives (after having passed on it in 2015).


----------



## Fasttr

kds4 said:


> True. I did not factor in the cost of the underlying week, which was $3,500 (including closing costs) via eBay (and it somehow passed ROFR). The additional .59 per point brings us to $6.39 (all in).



Even all in, that's a damn good cost per point!!  Well done.


----------



## kds4

Fasttr said:


> Even all in, that's a damn good cost per point!!  Well done.



Thanks. We learned from the best ... here on TUG.


----------



## Quadmaniac

I'm still having trouble wrapping my head around this to justify the cost of enrolling. $50K just seems outrageous to pay for "flexibility". I don't know, maybe I'm missing something ??? I would be at Chairman level if I did but I am having trouble quantifying what I really gain ??


----------



## kds4

Quadmaniac said:


> I'm still having trouble wrapping my head around this to justify the cost of enrolling. $50K just seems outrageous to pay for "flexibility". I don't know, maybe I'm missing something ??? I would be at Chairman level if I did but I am having trouble quantifying what I really gain ??



A portfolio of mostly yet to be constructed 'DC trust-only' properties where the only other way in is if a points owner makes a reservation and deposits it through Interval? The most current examples I can think of are the Mayflower and Surfers Paradise. Not sure how else a non-points owner can get into those locations.


----------



## cory30

Quadmaniac said:


> I'm still having trouble wrapping my head around this to justify the cost of enrolling. $50K just seems outrageous to pay for "flexibility". I don't know, maybe I'm missing something ??? I would be at Chairman level if I did but I am having trouble quantifying what I really gain ??



We recently went through the owners update and discussed the possibility of enrolling our 7  post 2010 weeks. We decided not to purchase any additional points and enroll our weeks largely because I don't have $50,000+ lying around right now and we are happy with our portfolio and can largely accomplish what we want to do. 

Normally I would never advocate buying direct, however I could see where this could be a good opportunity for the right person where they were wanting to leverage their existing weeks into points access, they had relatively high value post 2010 weeks, and finances were not an issue. In our situation we would have enrolled 7 weeks with a total point value of 29,650 (with an additional 5,500 points giving us a total of 35,150). Even factoring in our initial acquisition costs for these weeks (which were all resale), the overall average cost per point and points to maintenance fee ratio would make this an attractive offer to many folks that might be in a similar situation.


----------



## SeaDoc

Thanks Greg for sharing this - the future of MVCI and/or vision is for all owners to participate in the destination points program.  So, by allowing them to bring their weeks within the new program with a purchase of points is a great idea to "cost average" their ownership and to begin to receive all the benefits of the higher tier levels, executive, presidential and chairman's club.  Yes, I do work for the company.



GregT said:


> All,
> 
> This may have already been posted, in which case I missed it.  The offer to enroll post June 2010 weeks is back again, and the information that was emailed to me is below.
> 
> We may see this periodically, which makes sense to me as it stimulates Trust Point sales and allows the purchaser to cost-average the points in a way that is mutually beneficial to Marriott and to the purchaser.  Any week that is being enrolled is probably a desirable week that Marriott doesn't mind having available to the Exchange Pool.
> 
> Interesting to see.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> 3000 Destinations Trust Points enrolls any 1 week (or 2 bi-annual weeks)
> 4000 Destinations Trust Points enrolls any 2 weeks (or up to 4 bi-annual weeks)
> 5500 Destinations Trust Points enrolls any 3-7 weeks (or up to 14 bi-annual weeks)
> 
> Weeks enrolled during this promotion will be eligible for Marriott Rewards option, Marriott Vacation points exchange, and will count towards ownership status levels (Executive, Presidential, Chairmans Club).
> 
> 3000 Destination Points
> Current Price: $39,120 ($13.04/pt)
> Mail-out Purchase Incentive
> 1)      $5880 discount (11.08/pt) AND 3000 bonus Club PlusPoints or 250,000 REWARDS – brings price down to $33,240
> 
> 4000 Destination Points
> Current Price: $52,160 ($13.04/pt)
> Mail-out Purchase Incentive:
> 1)      $10,480 discount (10.43/pt) AND 4000 bonus Club PlusPoints or 350,000 REWARDS – brings price down to $41,680
> 
> 
> 5500 Destination Points
> Current Price: $71,720 ($13.04/pt)
> Mail-out Purchase Incentive:
> 1)      $14,410 discount (10.43/pt) AND 5500 bonus Club PlusPoints or 450,000 REWARDS – brings price down to $57,310
> 
> This pricing is good through next Wednesday, July 14 - there is a price increase on July 15.  Promotion lasts through September 7, 2016.
> 
> Weeks purchased between June 2010 and closed by June 2016.


----------



## Seaport104

cory30 said:


> Normally I would never advocate buying direct, however I could see where this could be a good opportunity for the right person where they were wanting to leverage their existing weeks into points access, they had relatively high value post 2010 weeks, and finances were not an issue. In our situation we would have enrolled 7 weeks with a total point value of 29,650 (with an additional 5,500 points giving us a total of 35,150). Even factoring in our initial acquisition costs for these weeks (which were all resale), the overall average cost per point would make this an attractive offer to many folks that might be in a similar situation.



This is exactly why I bought 5,000 points in the initial offering last year. The existing weeks I had were weeks that I intend to hang onto and had good points to maintenance fee ratio.


----------



## kds4

Seaport104 said:


> This is exactly why I bought 5,000 points in the initial offering last year. The existing weeks I had were weeks that I intend to hang onto and had good points to maintenance fee ratio.



Hopefully you received a strong allocation of DC points for those weeks as part of enrolling them with your 5,000 point purchase (or did you not enroll your weeks and just bought points)?


----------



## Seaport104

kds4 said:


> Hopefully you received a strong allocation of DC points for those weeks as part of enrolling them with your 5,000 point purchase (or did you not enroll the and just bought points)?



Yes, wouldn't have bought points directly from Marriott if enrollment wasn't part of it. 

I enrolled 7 weeks and with the 5,000 points purchase total annual points is 29,825 and my maintenance fee ratio is .440. I bought all my weeks resale, thanks to tug  and even including the cost to buy those weeks, total price per points is a little under $4.00


----------



## Quadmaniac

kds4 said:


> A portfolio of mostly yet to be constructed 'DC trust-only' properties where the only other way in is if a points owner makes a reservation and deposits it through Interval? The most current examples I can think of are the Mayflower and Surfers Paradise. Not sure how else a non-points owner can get into those locations.



I'm not sure that would be enough to entice me. While,I would be interested in possibly exploring those locations, it's hard to justify for $50K more for that option.


----------



## Quadmaniac

cory30 said:


> We recently went through the owners update and discussed the possibility of enrolling our 7  post 2010 weeks. We decided not to purchase any additional points and enroll our weeks largely because I don't have $50,000+ lying around right now and we are happy with our portfolio and can largely accomplish what we want to do.
> 
> Normally I would never advocate buying direct, however I could see where this could be a good opportunity for the right person where they were wanting to leverage their existing weeks into points access, they had relatively high value post 2010 weeks, and finances were not an issue. In our situation we would have enrolled 7 weeks with a total point value of 29,650 (with an additional 5,500 points giving us a total of 35,150). Even factoring in our initial acquisition costs for these weeks (which were all resale), the overall average cost per point and points to maintenance fee ratio would make this an attractive offer to many folks that might be in a similar situation.



That's kind of my thoughts as well. I currently have too many weeks - way more than I can use. I have 3 resale Ko Olina Holiday weeks - 1 MV and 2 OV. I don't know what the exact point allocation is but I estimated it should be around 14-15K as I don't know if weeks 51/52 get extra points. I could enroll 4 WR units which would give me an additional 7400. Add in 5500 points would be just under 28K points. My current MF are about $10,700 for those weeks plus another maybe $2700 for the points.

If I was going to convert my weeks to points to use I'm not sure it's a great deal with the skim and my low value WR weeks. I'm thinking I would get greater value trading those 4 WR for potentially 8 weeks with locking off than getting 7400 points. I'm not too sure about trading my Ko Olina weeks for points as I can rent them out for 4500-5500 for Christmas and New Years weeks. So I'm left with the 5500 points which would give me the equivalent of one of my Ko Olina holiday weeks if I wanted to book. I paid $50K for the 3 Ko Olina weeks vs paying another $50K for equivalent of 1 week in 5500 points.

That's where I having trouble figuring out how I come out ahead as I'm not sure if I did enroll if I would ever really get value out of it ???? Maybe if I had different weeks ?


----------



## lily28

How many dc points will 2 bedroom platinum grand vista generate? Thanks


----------



## kds4

Seaport104 said:


> Yes, wouldn't have bought points directly from Marriott if enrollment wasn't part of it.
> 
> I enrolled 7 weeks and with the 5,000 points purchase total annual points is 29,825 and my maintenance fee ratio is .440. I bought all my weeks resale, thanks to tug  and even including the cost to buy those weeks, total price per points is a little under $4.00



That's great. I should calculate my total cost for my resale weeks (but I'm sure my P3 will be higher than yours). Well done.


----------



## kds4

lily28 said:


> How many dc points will 2 bedroom platinum grand vista generate? Thanks



From the chart I found, it looks like 2,775. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...VwbG9RilMpVI/edit?pref=2&pli=1#gid=2136233434

Thanks StevenTing.


----------



## Fasttr

lily28 said:


> How many dc points will 2 bedroom platinum grand vista generate? Thanks



StevenTing keeps a link to THIS database in the signature line of his posts.  Its likely the most up to date place to find this info.  Look at the DC Conversion column for your specific resort, season, view and villa size to find the allocation.

[ETA] Looks like kds4 beat me to it!!!


----------



## turkel

*Just don't get it*

I just don't get it. Why are points of any value to people? I own 2, 2 bedroom lock offs which gets me 4 weeks a year. If they qualified for points my 4 weeks could trade into say MOC for ONE week. Where is the value? 

I have traded to all the Marriott Hawaii properties, usually to a larger unit.

Currently we are at the Aruba Ocean Club next week the Surf Club. Traded 1 week for 2 weeks. We have a 1 bed this week and a 2 bedroom next. Yes I paid for E plus and yes I paid a retrade fee due to last minute addition of kids but I still paid less than an owner here or a points owner. 

I just don't get the points thing being of any value. I like paying less for more not more for less!


----------



## SueDonJ

turkel said:


> I just don't get it. Why are points of any value to people? I own 2, 2 bedroom lock offs which gets me 4 weeks a year. If they qualified for points my 4 weeks could trade into say MOC for ONE week. Where is the value?
> 
> I have traded to all the Marriott Hawaii properties, usually to a larger unit.
> 
> Currently we are at the Aruba Ocean Club next week the Surf Club. Traded 1 week for 2 weeks. We have a 1 bed this week and a 2 bedroom next. Yes I paid for E plus and yes I paid a retrade fee due to last minute addition of kids but I still paid less than an owner here or a points owner.
> 
> I just don't get the points thing being of any value. I like paying less for more not more for less!



If you owned Weeks which gave you less trade value in II then you'd understand it.  While you own lock-offs that give you 2-for-1 on a routine basis, some of us own non-lockoff 3BR units that consistently return only 2BR exchanges in II, and the bonuses that might make up for that discrepancy are hit-or-miss because II doesn't offer them consistently.  Within the Marriott system some enrolled 3BR Weeks exchange for a good amount of DC Points, in my case returning more value than I'd ever gotten from II.


----------



## JIMinNC

turkel said:


> I just don't get it. Why are points of any value to people? I own 2, 2 bedroom lock offs which gets me 4 weeks a year. If they qualified for points my 4 weeks could trade into say MOC for ONE week. Where is the value?
> 
> I have traded to all the Marriott Hawaii properties, usually to a larger unit.
> 
> Currently we are at the Aruba Ocean Club next week the Surf Club. Traded 1 week for 2 weeks. We have a 1 bed this week and a 2 bedroom next. Yes I paid for E plus and yes I paid a retrade fee due to last minute addition of kids but I still paid less than an owner here or a points owner.
> 
> I just don't get the points thing being of any value. I like paying less for more not more for less!



It depends on what you want to do. I've posted this in other threads previously, but with points we've been able to book the following for 2016-2017 using banked 2015 points and 2016 points (part of the points come from an enrolled off-season week):

- Four nights in May for my wife and a friend in a 2BR at Grand Chateau in Vegas
- Three nights later this month in DC at the Mayflower for my wife and daughter
- Three nights coming up over Labor Day weekend at Barony in Hilton Head
- A full week in a 2BR OF at Barony in Hilton Head next April for the Heritage PGA tournament

There's no way we could have done that with just weeks. And in each case, we just went online and booked the stay like a hotel room. No waiting around for an II match. Also with points, we can guarantee the view category by reserving the category we want.

We don't like being tied to seven night stays - with points we can go for five nights, three nights, eight nights, ten nights, etc. While we haven't done it yet, our meager points balance could get us up to about 25 fall/spring nights a year in the non-beachfront resorts in Hilton Head. And if we need more points in a given year, we can go on vacationpointexchange.com and get the points we need at about $0.50 per point. Once we acquire the points, they are ours and we can make our own reservation just as if we owned the points.

While we are trying a weeks-based II trade for fall 2017 with our enrolled week, points generally suit our travel style better that weeks. While I don't mind waiting out a trade request once in a while, I can't imagine waiting out trade requests for every trip. Points just seem to work better for us. Sometimes it's not always about getting the cheapest deal. We pay a little more for points, but we think we get more overall value for the money.


----------



## Luvtoride

Jim, very well described.  We have realized most of those same benefits of using points vs. weeks as well.  In fact, the availability of what we want using points has improved over the past couple of years as more owners have opted to convert their weeks to points.  
We went to the new Pulse, South Beach, using points for 4 nights in April.  
Two weeks ago, we booked a 2 bedroom at the Aruba Surf Club, using points, over July 4th week next year (2017).  This trade may have been fulfilled with an II request, but we might have had to wait months to get it.  In this way, we can now check airfares for the dates we are reserved for.  

We have also used points to book the Marriott Owners Cruise for this November on the new Royal Caribbean Harmony of the Seas.    

It seems as though the new options that Marriott is rolling out (renting houses, expanded explorer collection, tours etc.) will mostly require using points.  As you and others have said, booking weeks at great MVC resorts will still work through trading with II and within Marriott, but there just are more options to consider using points for the same dollar value as our weeks.  

:whoopie:


----------



## bazzap

Different strokes for different folks.
I think it is actually positive that some owners prefer points and some weeks, it does depend on what you own and how you are able to use this.
I have used and benefited from both, although I still mostly use Interval.
I would favour points if I could consistently get instant confirmations, but when I have to go on a wait list I don't really have any benefit over using Interval, especially as a multiple lock off week owner.
All of my weeks have a high points allocation (except St Kitts sadly), so although I probably expect to use points more in the future as long as Interval continue to deliver for me I will primarily use them.
The benefit of short stays would be attractive to me too, if I had a wider choice of resorts in Europe but as I don't I will probably continue choosing 7 night (or more likely multiple 7 night stays)







JIMinNC said:


> It depends on what you want to do. I've posted this in other threads previously, but with points we've been able to book the following for 2016-2017 using banked 2015 points and 2016 points (part of the points come from an enrolled off-season week):
> 
> - Four nights in May for my wife and a friend in a 2BR at Grand Chateau in Vegas
> - Three nights later this month in DC at the Mayflower for my wife and daughter
> - Three nights coming up over Labor Day weekend at Barony in Hilton Head
> - A full week in a 2BR OF at Barony in Hilton Head next April for the Heritage PGA tournament
> 
> There's no way we could have done that with just weeks. And in each case, we just went online and booked the stay like a hotel room. No waiting around for an II match. Also with points, we can guarantee the view category by reserving the category we want.
> 
> We don't like being tied to seven night stays - with points we can go for five nights, three nights, eight nights, ten nights, etc. While we haven't done it yet, our meager points balance could get us up to about 25 fall/spring nights a year in the non-beachfront resorts in Hilton Head. And if we need more points in a given year, we can go on vacationpointexchange.com and get the points we need at about $0.50 per point. Once we acquire the points, they are ours and we can make our own reservation just as if we owned the points.
> 
> While we are trying a weeks-based II trade for fall 2017 with our enrolled week, points generally suit our travel style better that weeks. While I don't mind waiting out a trade request once in a while, I can't imagine waiting out trade requests for every trip. Points just seem to work better for us. Sometimes it's not always about getting the cheapest deal. We pay a little more for points, but we think we get more overall value for the money.


----------



## catharsis

ccpinternational said:


> I have a Custom House and another EOY Grand Chateau ineligible for enrolling. They worth 4000+ points after enrollment. If I could enroll them by purchasing 4000pts at $40,000+, I would do so. But after it is closed, I will sell the trust points at half price and take loss. At the end, the cost of enroll those two weeks would be $20,000.
> this might be a stupid thought.



I think resale price of points is a lot less than half of purchase price.

I understand what you are thinking though.


----------



## l0410z

jbvp said:


> Just got an email confirming from Marriott.  5,000 points @ $10.76 each($53,800) covers 3-7 weeks conversion.  5,500 DP's or 400,000 MRP's as incentive.  I am looking at activating 7 weeks totaling 27,650 point value.



Just curious are they willing to send you a purchase agreement  with this offer.  _[Off-topic comments moved.]_


----------



## SueDonJ

l0410z said:


> Just curious are they willing to send you a purchase agreement  with this offer.  [Off-topic comments moved.]



Note you are responding to a post that's almost a year old.  Many people have taken advantage of this DC Points Sales Incentive (to enroll post-6/20/10 Weeks with a DC Points purchase) and all of them have received email/onsite paperwork that guarantees the terms prior to signing.  None of them, as far as I can remember, have included a guarantee of terms outside the scope of the incentive.

_I am moving your off-topic remarks regarding your Encore presentation request to the thread in which you first brought up the subject, here._


----------



## taterhed

Current ROFR on MVC points (resale) is somewhere in the range of $4.50 to $5.00 based on survey and anecdotal evidence.

 I'm not sure what the average purchase price of points is directed from Marriott, but I'm pretty sure that most people don't pay 'full' price after the details and benefits of the sales package are totaled up.

 Of course, you do have expenses on the buying and selling end of the transactions.

 cheers.


----------



## jpc763

Question.  Friends of ours bought a resale EOY Ko Olina in May of 2011.

Is the only program to enroll in DC the one in which they buy more points?

Thanks, John


----------



## l0410z

SueDonJ said:


> Note you are responding to a post that's almost a year old.  Many people have taken advantage of this DC Points Sales Incentive (to enroll post-6/20/10 Weeks with a DC Points purchase) and all of them have received email/onsite paperwork that guarantees the terms prior to signing.  None of them, as far as I can remember, have included a guarantee of terms outside the scope of the incentive.
> 
> _I am moving your off-topic remarks regarding your Encore presentation request to the thread in which you first brought up the subject, here._



better late than never....only joking.. not sure how I got that far back in the thread without noticing.


----------



## SueDonJ

In looking through this thread I noticed that the terms of the most-recent sales incentive hadn't been posted.  But a search pulled up another thread which I've now merged into this one.  See GregT's post #330 for details of the current active incentive.

Can anyone verify the exact cut-off date for the post-6/20/10 resales that are eligible?  Greg's post says only, "closed by June 2016."


----------



## SueDonJ

jpc763 said:


> Question.  Friends of ours bought a resale EOY Ko Olina in May of 2011.
> 
> Is the only program to enroll in DC the one in which they buy more points?
> 
> Thanks, John



Yes, and MVW tweaks the requirements each time they open up this offer.  The latest terms are in Post #330.


----------



## infamazz

Quick question - what's the best way to find out when they are running another program for post-2010 resale purchases to be enrolled in DC? I checked my inbox associated with my MVC account and didn't receive any e-mails about the 2016 promotion. I just want to make sure I'm aware the next time one of the programs is in force. Thanks!


----------



## kds4

infamazz said:


> Quick question - what's the best way to find out when they are running another program for post-2010 resale purchases to be enrolled in DC? I checked my inbox associated with my MVC account and didn't receive any e-mails about the 2016 promotion. I just want to make sure I'm aware the next time one of the programs is in force. Thanks!



You don't have to wait until there is a 'promotion' as long as you understand and are prepared to purchase an amount of DC points equal to the value of your owned week. If you are, the next time you attend a presentation tell them that you aren't interested in buying any points 'unless you enroll my post-2010 resale week'. This is exactly how we enrolled our last post-2010 resale week in 2016. We had been telling them this for the previous 2 years and they would never agree. That time MVCI agreed. We bought the points required and now all of our resale weeks (pre/post-2010) are enrolled. There was no promotion being offered at the time we did this. However, they did offer one a few days later.


----------



## infamazz

kds4 said:


> You don't have to wait until there is a 'promotion' as long as you understand and are prepared to purchase an amount of DC points equal to the value of your owned week. If you are, the next time you attend a presentation tell them that you aren't interested in buying any points 'unless you enroll my post-2010 resale week'. This is exactly how we enrolled our last un-enrolled post-2010 resale week last year. MVCI agreed and we bought the points required. There was no promotion at the time.



I just got back from Frenchman's Cove last week and attended a sales presentation there. I said exactly that - I am not interested until I am able to enroll my post-2010 resale weeks, at which point I would likely buy DC points in order to get them enrolled. They said that they had run such a program back in 2015 (didn't mention 2016), but that they were unlikely to ever run it again because they got too much blowback from people who purchased through Marriott.

Just to be clear - I don't trust what he says that they will never run such a program again, which is why I want to make sure I hear about it the second it comes up. Do you mind letting me know when and where you attended the presentation that they gave you that option to enroll?


----------



## NiteMaire

jont said:


> Im with bazzap. I would be willing to cough up a few grand in junk fees to enroll my one post 6/20/2010 week but if i had to buy an equal number for trust points for an extra 20k plus I would say thanks but no thanks.


Ditto

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fasttr

kds4 said:


> You don't have to wait until there is a 'promotion' as long as you understand and are prepared to purchase an amount of DC points equal to the value of your owned week. If you are, the next time you attend a presentation tell them that you aren't interested in buying any points 'unless you enroll my post-2010 resale week'. This is exactly how we enrolled our last post-2010 resale week in 2016. We had been telling them this for the previous 2 years and they would never agree. That time MVCI agreed. We bought the points required and now all of our resale weeks (pre/post-2010) are now enrolled. There was no promotion being offered at the time we did this.



But, as you quoted in July 2016 (see below)....you later found out your deal was approved likely because they were rolling out the 2016 Promotion within a few days of your visit.  


kds4 said:


> We did an owner's update on Tuesday, 7/5 and told them we weren't interested in any more DC points unless we were able to enroll our remaining week (which is a post-6/10 resale) and they agreed to do it.  We were not going to post anything about our experience until after the enrollment showed in our owner's account (thinking we were getting a 'special' deal), but now know we were simply being offered a promotion 3 days ahead of the roll-out of this offer. Silly us.


----------



## NiteMaire

infamazz said:


> I just got back from Frenchman's Cove last week and attended a sales presentation there. I said exactly that - I am not interested until I am able to enroll my post-2010 resale weeks, at which point I would likely buy DC points in order to get them enrolled. They said that they had run such a program back in 2015 (didn't mention 2016), but that they were unlikely to ever run it again because they got too much blowback from people who purchased through Marriott.
> 
> Just to be clear - I don't trust what he says that they will never run such a program again, which is why I want to make sure I hear about it the second it comes up. Do you mind letting me know when and where you attended the presentation that they gave you that option to enroll?


I would imagine that at some point Marriott would extend an olive branch (again) for post-2019 weeks...fingers crossed since I purchased late 2016.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Saintsfanfl

nitemaire said:


> I would imagine that at some point Marriott would extend an olive branch (again) for post-2019 weeks...fingers crossed since I purchased late 2016.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



But at the cost of buying a very expensive points package. That is not the same thing as just being able to enroll post weeks with the fee. That has never happened and likely never will happen. There isn't any motivation for MVCI to open the door to post enrollments without a points purchase.


----------



## NiteMaire

Saintsfanfl said:


> But at the cost of buying a very expensive points package. That is not the same thing as just being able to enroll post weeks with the fee. That has never happened and likely never will happen. There isn't any motivation for MVCI to open the door to post enrollments without a points purchase.


I may be crazy, but I'm still hopeful...and I never say never 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## bizaro86

nitemaire said:


> I would imagine that at some point Marriott would extend an olive branch (again) for post-2019 weeks...fingers crossed since I purchased late 2016.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk



There will be some quarter where they want the sales bump they would get from that. They can't do it too often, because otherwise it will affect their regular sales


----------



## GregT

I do think that at some point they will allow post June 2010 weeks to be enrolled, but the enrollment fee will be stiff ($5K?).   I think the point system benefits from having more inventory available to it, and the owner satisfaction experience is very high when using points, and therefore I think Marriott will assess ways to make it available, but at a meaningful price.

I don't expect for awhile, but do think we will see it in the next couple of years, or whenever we have the next economic downturn.

Best,

Greg


----------



## kds4

Fasttr said:


> But, as you quoted in July 2016 (see below)....you later found out your deal was approved likely because they were rolling out the 2016 Promotion within a few days of your visit.



Thanks for the reminder. I've updated my original post to reflect that. The trick is that we had no idea a promotion was coming. So, I still suggest raising it during any sales presentation just in case (if enrollment is the OP's goal).


----------



## JIMinNC

infamazz said:


> They said that they had run such a program back in 2015 (didn't mention 2016), but that they were unlikely to ever run it again because they got too much blowback from people who purchased through Marriott.
> 
> Just to be clear - I don't trust what he says that they will never run such a program again, which is why I want to make sure I hear about it the second it comes up. Do you mind letting me know when and where you attended the presentation that they gave you that option to enroll?



I was told the same thing by an MVC sales rep last year after they ran the summer 2016 promotion that allowed post-2010 resale weeks to be enrolled - that it was not something that would probably be run again in the near future, and his reason was the same as you were told. Having said that, never is a long time. But given that their sales are doing very well right now, as long as that is the case, they have little incentive to offer these deals.

We have no unenrolled post-2010 weeks anyway, but at the time I asked the question to the sales rep I was curious, since we were thinking of buying a 3rd party resale week and I was trying to assess the chances that program might be offered again.


----------



## kds4

GregT said:


> I do think that at some point they will allow post June 2010 weeks to be enrolled, but the enrollment fee will be stiff ($5K?).   I think the point system benefits from having more inventory available to it, and the owner satisfaction experience is very high when using points, and therefore I think Marriott will assess ways to make it available, but at a meaningful price.
> 
> I don't expect for awhile, but do think we will see it in the next couple of years, or whenever we have the next economic downturn.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



I agree, but question that a flat fee will be viable when they do. I think even $5k is low. Using a 3BR Platinum MGV that is worth 3,225 points as an example, if that is what I was trying to enroll and Marriott charged a flat $5k fee that would only be $1.55 per 'enrolled point' value compared to getting the $6 to $8 per point (averaged) that they currently charge to buy the number of points the week to be enrolled will be worth. Plus by forcing the accompanying points purchase they create the residual revenue stream of the annual MFs on the points as a condition of enrollment. I could be wrong but I don't see an 'upside' for Marriott to drop the points purchase requirement.


----------



## JIMinNC

kds4 said:


> I agree, but question that a flat fee will be viable when they do. I think even $5k is low. Using a 3BR Platinum MGV that is worth 3,225 points as an example, if that is what I was trying to enroll and Marriott charged a flat $5k fee that would only be $1.55 per 'enrolled point' value compared to getting the $6 to $8 per point (averaged) that they currently charge to buy the number of points the week to be enrolled will be worth. Plus by forcing the accompanying points purchase they create the residual revenue stream of the annual MFs on the points as a condition of enrollment. I could be wrong but I don't see an 'upside' for Marriott to drop the points purchase requirement.



I think the only incentive for MVC is if they would start getting a lot of complaints from points owners having difficulty booking points reservations. If that was impacting their ability to sell additional points to current owners, that might provide incentive for them to try to get more enrolled/elected weeks in the MVC Exchange Company. The reality is, though, based on TUG posts, I've read more complaints from weeks owners having trouble booking their owned weeks or getting II trades than I've read of Points owners complaining about lack of points reservation availability.


----------



## frank808

The first promo to enroll post 2010 resale weeks was purchase 2000 trust points at a cost of about 22k or so.  The next offer to enroll, you had to buy 2500 points. So an extra 5k or so.

I think they will also reinstate this "special" offer when they need to prop up their balance sheet.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fasttr

frank808 said:


> The first promo to enroll post 2010 resale weeks was purchase 2000 trust points at a cost of about 22k or so.  The next offer to enroll, you had to buy 2500 points. So an extra 5k or so.
> 
> I think they will also reinstate this "special" offer when they need to prop up their balance sheet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Your "points needed" info is a little off....

First one was
*2500 – enrolls 1 external week
3500 – enrolls 2 external weeks
5000 – enrolls 3-7 external weeks*

Second one was
*3000 – enrolls 1 external week
4000 – enrolls 2 external weeks
5500 – enrolls 3-7 external weeks*


----------



## mariawolf

On the chart with conversion value what does it mean if there is just a (1)?


----------



## frank808

Fasttr said:


> Your "points needed" info is a little off....
> 
> First one was
> *2500 – enrolls 1 external week
> 3500 – enrolls 2 external weeks
> 5000 – enrolls 3-7 external weeks*
> 
> Second one was
> *3000 – enrolls 1 external week
> 4000 – enrolls 2 external weeks
> 5500 – enrolls 3-7 external weeks*



It was even more points than I remember.  So 27k to enroll one week and then it went to 33k on the second go around.  Maybe if you have a high value unit that it worth double the number of points you have to buy it would make sense.  Now if you had to enroll 7 weeks it wouldn't be a bad deal.


----------



## GregT

All good points, but right now the economy is doing well.   I think a number of remember in 2009 when the sh*t hit the fan, and they introduced the 25 year anniversary sale, selling weeks for 25% off -- right before introducing the point system.

There will be a period of time (and I hope it's far down the road) when the economy slows down and point sales are soft -- and they will return to their loyal friends -- existing owners -- and look for a way to get more money out of us.  At that point they won't care if previous purchasers complain about enrollment rules, they will deal with it at the appropriate time.

Finally, there are some tremendous weeks out there that are not enrolled.  It's a win/win to find away to enroll them.   If $5K seems low, how about $10K?  It's pure profit to Marriott and they are smart and will innovate, just like they did in 2010.

And, all modesty aside, I kind of predicted the 2015 promotion, calling it "requalifying" a week, because Starwood does that.  It wasn't that clever, it was kind of obvious, even though Marriott sales reps said it was impossible in the months/years prior to it.  Well, this is kind of the same, isn't it?  Think about all of those weeks currently outside the point system.  Maybe the 10 year anniversary?   $10K at 10 years? 

Anyone willing to pay that must have weeks good enough to be in the point system?

Best,

Greg


----------



## mjm1

GregT said:


> All good points, but right now the economy is doing well.   I think a number of remember in 2009 when the sh*t hit the fan, and they introduced the 25 year anniversary sale, selling weeks for 25% off -- right before introducing the point system.
> 
> There will be a period of time (and I hope it's far down the road) when the economy slows down and point sales are soft -- and they will return to their loyal friends -- existing owners -- and look for a way to get more money out of us.  At that point they won't care if previous purchasers complain about enrollment rules, they will deal with it at the appropriate time.
> 
> Finally, there are some tremendous weeks out there that are not enrolled.  It's a win/win to find away to enroll them.   If $5K seems low, how about $10K?  It's pure profit to Marriott and they are smart and will innovate, just like they did in 2010.
> 
> And, all modesty aside, I kind of predicted the 2015 promotion, calling it "requalifying" a week, because Starwood does that.  It wasn't that clever, it was kind of obvious, even though Marriott sales reps said it was impossible in the months/years prior to it.  Well, this is kind of the same, isn't it?  Think about all of those weeks currently outside the point system.  Maybe the 10 year anniversary?   $10K at 10 years?
> 
> Anyone willing to pay that must have weeks good enough to be in the point system?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



I agree Greg. I remember asking a sales rep if they would allow "requal's" and was told "no way." Of course, they have offered it twice since then. It will certainly depend on the business needs/economy at the time, but I can see it happening again. For us, it will depend on what is required and is our usage such that spending the extra money is worthwhile. We aren't sure at this point if we would do it, but would definitely consider it.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## taterhed

IMHO, one fact remains clear:  Marriott is working it's way to an "All Points"  system.  The concept is much more sound than selling weeks and it competes against HGVC and Vistana--both points or point-equivalent systems.

Given that theory, there are two ways to persuade owners to enter the points game:


Encourage and entice owners to enroll, convert or purchase points in-addition-to or instead-of weeks.
Allow owners to enroll weeks and generate revenue from the fees
Allow owners to purchase points and enroll weeks
Allow owners to trade weeks plus cash for points and generate revenue
Allow owners to relinquish weeks or resell weeks thru Marriott--converting the weeks to points/enrolled

Discourage and dissuade owners from buying, owning or using weeks
Reduce the inventory available to legacy owners via attrition or ????
Deny benefits or improvements provided to points owners/enrollees within the language of the contract(s)
Actively spread propaganda that discourages non-Marriott resale/purchase of legacy weeks
Impose fees or restrictions that make private resale or transfer significantly less attractive to buyers

If you look at the list, you'll see many elements that have already been employed (officially or unofficially).  I think much of MVC's efforts have been harmless or helpful to legacy owners (enrollment, resale policies, hybrids, trade-ins etc...) but I think Vistana/Starwood and others (DRI) have shown the darker side of manipulating resale owners to convert/enroll/upgrade their ownership to access new resorts or benefits.

Personally, I think we might see restrictions on points rentals and, ultimately, MVC will convert all legacy weeks (by attrition) to points.
My only hope is that MVC will further incentivize the purchase/enrollment of points before they resort to more Machiavellian tactics.

again, just my 2c


----------



## ACP

Went to a presentation yesterday in the new gallery opened last year on Hilton Head.  The bundle offered was 2000 points plus a Silver week at Myrtle Beach for $28,000. The week would get 1800 Pts per year so that would basically be 3,800 pts for $7.37 a point.  If no bundle the offer would be $12.16 plus sign on bonus.
Not sure if this was put on the table as we are Chairmans club and unlikely to buy any more but it was a good offer IMO


----------



## taffy19

We took a promotional tour a few weeks ago and the salesman showed us a letter that they are going to increase the sales price for trust points again on May 31.  It didn't show by how much.

The no bundle price for 2,000 points was the same as what ACP posted above ($12.16/pt) or 3,000 points at $11,48/pt or both at the regular price of 13.52/pt.  This must be the price that is going up again at the end of this month.

He also told us that a buyer, who takes a Marriott loan out, has two choices of bonus points now and this is something new.  The mortgage points perk is like giving the buyer the equivalent of a reduction in interest rate.  We didn't really pay that much attention to it but that it is a new option.  Has anyone else heard this already mentioned too?  I believe that you'll have to keep the loan for a certain length of time.


----------



## ACP

We had the same offer, but the interest was 13.99%, which is way to steep


----------



## Saintsfanfl

ACP said:


> We had the same offer, but the interest was 13.99%, which is way to steep



For the most part if you don't have the cash to pay up front, or access to cheap money (HELOC, etc.) then you shouldn't buy.

I hope they do one day allow post weeks into the system for a nominal fee, and I do consider $5k to be nominal if it covers multiple weeks. Right now I am sitting on 29 post-2010 Marriott weeks.


----------



## jme

Since the subject is presentations/promotions.......

We'll be at Grande Ocean for several consecutive weeks in June (well, wife, kids, friends and others will, and I'll commute for weekends, LOL).
Got the usual call last week from the Sales Office to do a presentation, but I explained that WE KNOW 100% that we will NOT be buying anything "right now", and that we would feel guilty even attending a presentation and therefore taking up precious time from the rep, so I wanted to decline the offer.

I said I was interested in hearing about the new HH home rental options now on board (ie the locations) at some point, so he offered this: what he called a "High Priority Presentation", where I would spend only a brief time with a rep in the "Exploration Room", and listen to all the new stuff. Although I said I wasn't interested in a gift of any sort, he insisted that we would still get a couple of gifts-----250 DC points and a gift card. He said this type of meeting is specially geared toward those with "impressive portfolios". I'm sure we are dwarfed by many other owners, but just wondering if anyone else has done this.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

jme said:


> Since the subject is presentations/promotions.......
> 
> We'll be at Grande Ocean for several consecutive weeks in June (well, wife, kids, friends and others will, and I'll commute for weekends, LOL).
> Got the usual call last week from the Sales Office to do a presentation, but I explained that WE KNOW 100% that we will NOT be buying anything "right now", and that we would feel guilty even attending a presentation and therefore taking up precious time from the rep, so I wanted to decline the offer.
> 
> I said I was interested in hearing about the new HH home rental options now on board (ie the locations) at some point, so he offered this: what he called a "High Priority Presentation", where I would spend only a brief time with a rep in the "Exploration Room", and listen to all the new stuff. Although I said I wasn't interested in a gift of any sort, he insisted that we would still get a couple of gifts-----250 DC points and a gift card. He said this type of meeting is specially geared toward those with "impressive portfolios". I'm sure we are dwarfed by many other owners, but just wondering if anyone else has done this.



This means that they consider you a prime customer for a possible sale. They consider you statistically valuable enough to forgo the 90 minute requirement.

I've had a presentation last a mere 25 minutes before but they didn't know that going in. They did it because they knew there was no sale potential and they were busy. I am pretty sure they intend to dangle something to pique your interest.


----------



## hangloose

My view.  At some point, I believe MVC will again allow post-2010 resale weeks to be enrolled into DC Pts program. It will likely come at a cost though to the owner.  This will happen when existing sales slow down and they need an alternate method of revenue.  As such, buy resale now where you want to go. Then be prepared for when that next resale enrollment opportunity comes up.  With DC Pts, while the flexibility is nice, I wonder how much higher they can truly continue to increase before buyers are really offset by the up front purchase price.  It seems high now, but apparently given MVC earnings report...people are still buying into it.  It wouldn't surprise me if MVC limits or places restrictions around renting DC Pts in future also.  Incentives to keep the high interest MVC loan may be nice, but I expect what you pay in interest back to them likely compensates for whatever perk they are providing.   For me, I just need to buy my added resale weeks..and wait for that next resale enrollment period.


----------



## ACP

29 weeks  Wow and I thought I had too much to deal with.  You must have to spend all your time co-ordinating those weeks.


----------



## SueDonJ

jme said:


> Since the subject is presentations/promotions.......
> 
> We'll be at Grande Ocean for several consecutive weeks in June (well, wife, kids, friends and others will, and I'll commute for weekends, LOL).
> Got the usual call last week from the Sales Office to do a presentation, but I explained that WE KNOW 100% that we will NOT be buying anything "right now", and that we would feel guilty even attending a presentation and therefore taking up precious time from the rep, so I wanted to decline the offer.
> 
> I said I was interested in hearing about the new HH home rental options now on board (ie the locations) at some point, so he offered this: what he called a "High Priority Presentation", where I would spend only a brief time with a rep in the "Exploration Room", and listen to all the new stuff. Although I said I wasn't interested in a gift of any sort, he insisted that we would still get a couple of gifts-----250 DC points and a gift card. He said this type of meeting is specially geared toward those with "impressive portfolios". I'm sure we are dwarfed by many other owners, but just wondering if anyone else has done this.



We've seen advertising boards at at least three of the HHI resorts that plays up the private villas/homes options, especially the house on HHI.  Whatever they're calling these targeted presentations, they're still just sales presentations.  If you know that going in and want what they're offering as incentives, no harm no foul.  

If all you want is info on using DC Points at the private home options, it's all on owners.marriottvacationclub.com.  Click on "Explore Destinations" at the top of the home page --> then "Explorer Collection" under "Points Options" in the column on the left --> then scroll down to "Vacation Homes" and click on the "Explore your options" link.  You'll see three tabs:

First (for Executive, Presidential or Chairman's Club members) is "Hilton Head Private Home" that's available via a contractual relationship directly between MVW and the homeowner.
Second (for Executive, Presidential or Chairman's Club members) is "Vacation Home Collection" which links to a site of private villa options with fine print that reads, _"Vacation options presented to Owners on this website are offered by Luxury Travel Holdings, Inc., a New York corporation doing business as Villas of Distinction pursuant to an agreement with Marriott Resorts, Travel Company, Inc. d/b/a MVC Exchange Company."_
Third (for Presidential and Chairman's Club members) is "THIRDHOME" which links to a site of private home options with fine print that reads, _"Vacation options presented on this website are offered by 3RD HOME Limited, a Cayman corporation doing business as THIRDHOME pursuant to an agreement with Marriott Resorts, Travel Company, Inc. d/b/a MVC Exchange Company. Marriott Resorts, Travel Company, Inc."_
I like that MVW has these options but like any other Explorer Collection options they're not the most economical use of DC Points.  Plus, it's important to note that only the first option (single home on HHI) is transacted solely/directly with MVW.  The other two options are via third parties which carry their own t&c's, so make sure you're aware of usage/cancellation/etc rights before committing.


----------



## taffy19

Saintsfanfl said:


> For the most part if you don't have the cash to pay up front, or access to cheap money (HELOC, etc.) then you shouldn't buy.
> 
> I hope they do one day allow post weeks into the system for a nominal fee, and I do consider $5k to be nominal if it covers multiple weeks. Right now I am sitting on 29 post-2010 Marriott weeks.


I agree that it is a bad idea to finance timeshares but how many young couples go on these presentations and want to become a member?  They may buy 2,000 trust points but have to finance it and have no equity in a house or a sugar Daddy so the mortgage "discount" perk sounds better to them than the other bonus.

If the price of points is going up again, then the basic package is going to cost even more but Marriott's research department must know what they are doing.  We all want the program to succeed or we will be losers too.

If the buyers do research within their rescission period, they will end up here and wise up very quickly and some will rescind if they have doubts but others may decide to keep it.  Please, do not make them feel like idiots.


----------



## Saintsfanfl

When the interest rate on cars is less than 3% and the rate on timeshares is 14% minimum the advice should go without saying.

The point though should really not be the interest rate but the other reasons to buy or not to buy. If a $20k DC points purchase makes perfect sense for someone then 14% interest is probably not a huge deal. I guess I am arguing against my previous comment but there are so many other variables that make the purchase not make sense for many people that they shouldn't even get to basing the decision on the interest rate.

Of course many people who shouldn't buy end up doing it anyway in the pressure of a presentation but that is not a reason not to give common sense advice. There are people out there where the purchase makes sense.


----------



## GregT

All,

It's back again (June 1, 2017)....just got this email.....

--------------------------------

Just announced this morning that we can “enroll” post-2010 externally purchased weeks from today through September 30th.  From our internal announcement – “this is a limited time, special offer to celebrate our growth of new resorts, culinary tours, resort credits and more.”

3000 Points purchase enrolls 1 week (or 2 EOYs)
4000 Points purchase enrolls 2 weeks (or up to 4 EOYs)
5500 Points purchase enrolls 3-7 weeks (or up to 14 EOYs)

Does not apply to Ritz Carlton or Grand Residence Club ownership
US residents/ownership only

Best,

Greg


----------



## SueDonJ

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> It's back again (June 1, 2017)....just got this email.....
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Just announced this morning that we can “enroll” post-2010 externally purchased weeks from today through September 30th.  From our internal announcement – “this is a limited time, special offer to celebrate our growth of new resorts, culinary tours, resort credits and more.”
> 
> 3000 Points purchase enrolls 1 week (or 2 EOYs)
> 4000 Points purchase enrolls 2 weeks (or up to 4 EOYs)
> 5500 Points purchase enrolls 3-7 weeks (or up to 14 EOYs)
> 
> Does not apply to Ritz Carlton or Grand Residence Club ownership
> US residents/ownership only
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Greg, any info re the purchase/closing cutoff date for eligible Weeks?  The email gives the offer end date as 9/30 but previous offers have also had a purchase cutoff.  Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> It's back again (June 1, 2017)....just got this email.....
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Just announced this morning that we can “enroll” post-2010 externally purchased weeks from today through September 30th.  From our internal announcement – “this is a limited time, special offer to celebrate our growth of new resorts, culinary tours, resort credits and more.”
> 
> 3000 Points purchase enrolls 1 week (or 2 EOYs)
> 4000 Points purchase enrolls 2 weeks (or up to 4 EOYs)
> 5500 Points purchase enrolls 3-7 weeks (or up to 14 EOYs)
> 
> Does not apply to Ritz Carlton or Grand Residence Club ownership
> US residents/ownership only
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


If one is willing to spend about $55K, it is a good and perhaps the cheapest way to get to Chairman's Club from only post 6/2010 weeks if you include the points from any weeks you enroll.


----------



## GregT

SueDonJ said:


> Greg, any info re the purchase/closing cutoff date for eligible Weeks?  The email gives the offer end date as 9/30 but previous offers have also had a purchase cutoff.  Thanks!



Cutoff date is May 15, 2017.  Thanks!

Best,

Greg


----------



## mjm1

Thanks Greg. This is something DW and I will take a look at. We haven't received the email yet, but should soon.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## hangloose

Any view on what the price per point is at 3k, 4k, or 5.5k levels?  Any incentive or discounts on it, or do you pay retail price for the points with the added bonus of being allowed to enroll a certain number of weeks closed prior to May 15th?


----------



## Fasttr

hangloose said:


> Any view on what the price per point is at 3k, 4k, or 5.5k levels?  Any incentive or discounts on it, or do you pay retail price for the points with the added bonus of being allowed to enroll a certain number of weeks closed prior to May 15th?


Its likely to be 15% off the rack rate for the 3000 and 4000 levels, and 20% off for the 5500 level.  Or as an alternative, they will throw some MR points and one time use DC points at you.  Or they may allow a lesser discount, lesser points combo.  They usually like to toss some options at you and let you decide which incentives you want.


----------



## GregT

All,

These are the numbers that I was sent -- thx!

----------------

$13.68 current retail/point

*3000*

$41,040

Incentives:

15% discount + 3000 bonus points or 200,000 Rewards ($34,860 net)

-or-

20% discount + no bonus points ($32,820 net)



*4000*

$54,720

Incentives:

20% discount + 4000 bonus points or 300,000 Rewards


*5500*

$75,240

Incentives:

20% discount + 5500 bonus points or 400,000 Rewards


----------



## infamazz

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> These are the numbers that I was sent -- thx!
> 
> ----------------
> 
> $13.68 current retail/point
> 
> *3000*
> 
> $41,040
> 
> Incentives:
> 
> 15% discount + 3000 bonus points or 200,000 Rewards ($34,860 net)
> 
> -or-
> 
> 20% discount + no bonus points ($32,820 net)
> 
> 
> 
> *4000*
> 
> $54,720
> 
> Incentives:
> 
> 20% discount + 4000 bonus points or 300,000 Rewards
> 
> 
> *5500*
> 
> $75,240
> 
> Incentives:
> 
> 20% discount + 5500 bonus points or 400,000 Rewards



Thanks, Greg!!


----------



## GregT

mjm1 said:


> Thanks Greg. This is something DW and I will take a look at. We haven't received the email yet, but should soon.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


Mike, sorry, I should have been more clear, this email was from my sales rep.   I still suspect that one day there will be a pure enrollment offer, perhaps at the 10 year anniversary of DClub?

Best,

Greg


----------



## hangloose

Still pricey for 3000 or 4000 package.

Using the 4000 package as an example.  With a 20% discount, cost comes out to $43,776.  

If you were to purchase 4000 DC Pts resale, you are looking at around $28,000 (at $5/pt + $2/pt fees).  

So, for the difference of $15,776...you get to enroll 2 weeks and still get the bonus of 4000 DC pts or 300k MRPs (maybe worth $2-3k in value?).   So, you are probably paying $6.5k +/- per week to enroll?

Might be a better cost-ratio if you purchased the 5500 package and had near 7 weeks needing enrollment.  Perhaps closer to $3k +/- per week to enroll.   Probably a limited audience with 7 weeks needing enrollment and the up-front to spend $60k+ more on DC Pts (while there are certainly some here on TUG!).


----------



## mjm1

GregT said:


> Mike, sorry, I should have been more clear, this email was from my sales rep.   I still suspect that one day there will be a pure enrollment offer, perhaps at the 10 year anniversary of DClub?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Thanks for clarifying Greg. Not sure it would make sense for us any way, but interesting to think about.

Mike


----------



## skyequeen

We bought a bundle in Aruba that required buying 3,000 points.  I really wanted a second week at the Surf Club to use in Platinum season and didn't want points.  It was also hard for a while because we took a Heloc loan for this one vs. paying cash and then you have the reality of MFs on so much more timeshare.  That being said, the cost of both the 2BR OV and the points was about what the unit sold for before the recession and our average cost per point near $7.  We've paid it all off, and we are somehow using all our points what with some weeks gifted to kids.  We don't exchange much vs. turning units in for points anymore, and I can tell you I've been waiting for months for two requests with Interval that I'm no longer expecting to come through in Aruba Platinum to link to my own weeks.  With the points there is great flexibility and I usually get what I want even there, starting any day of the week. Picked some days up just yesterday that way.  And I can cancel and re-book a lot as better things come along.  The more points they sell the more people competing for properties. I can turn 5 weeks and points into 12 or 14 weeks of vacation or more.  I won't buy more but it does have value to be enrolled and use points and it pleased me to accommodate our children in places we don't own for the exact days they needed.  When we are alone we only need 1 BR and that costs fewer points leaving enough to buy other weeks as we want.  And I don't want to get involved renting.  So the longer we do this the more I like the points option but you really also need to own where you absolutely want to go.


----------



## catharsis

Can anyone clarify EXACTLY what date counts for the May 15th closing date for the validity of this offer?

(I ask because I have several weeks in the closing 'process' right now)!.

Is it the date of the ROFR waiver from marriott?
The date of the contract contract being finalised and money changing hands?
The date of the deed being recorded?
... or the date that marriott change their records?

Also does anyone happen to know whether PBC weeks (phase 1) would be eligible to be enrolled as part of this offer?


----------



## dioxide45

catharsis said:


> Can anyone clarify EXACTLY what date counts for the May 15th closing date for the validity of this offer?
> 
> (I ask because I have several weeks in the closing 'process' right now.
> 
> Is it the date of the ROFR waiver from marriott?
> The date of the contract contract being finalised and money changing hands?
> The date of the deed being recorded?
> ... or the date that marriott change their records?
> 
> Also does anyone happen to know whether PBC weeks (phase 1) would be eligible to be enrolled as part of this offer?


For regular enrollment, (the 6/20/2010 date) it was based on recording date.


----------



## catharsis

[checks his records and mutters quietly to himself]

one recorded 19 May, one recorded 24 May, one contract complete and not recorded yet !!

Guess I'm waiting for next years version


----------



## GregT

catharsis said:


> [checks his records and mutters quietly to himself]
> 
> one recorded 19 May, one recorded 24 May, one contract complete and not recorded yet !!
> 
> Guess I'm waiting for next years version


If you're interested, I would still try. If you can demonstrate they were under contract, you may get it.

 Best, 

Greg


----------



## tschwa2

GregT said:


> If you're interested, I would still try. If you can demonstrate they were under contract, you may get it.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


I agree.  The $43,000 for 4000 points to enroll 2 weeks or the $60,000 for 5500 points to enroll 3 weeks might be enough of an incentive to make a slight exception on the date.


----------



## ljmiii

GregT said:


> It's back again (June 1, 2017)....just got this email.....


Thank you very, very much for the heads up. A phone call, a few exchanged emails, and a back and forth on a FedEx package later my recently purchased MOC Napili Oceanfront is well on it's way to being enrolled.

I had expected to have to wait for the 10th anniversary to enroll my week. If MVCI makes this an annual event it could do wonders for my resale values...;-)


----------



## SueDonJ

ljmiii said:


> Thank you very, very much for the heads up. A phone call, a few exchanged emails, and a back and forth on a FedEx package later my recently purchased MOC Napili Oceanfront is well on it's way to being enrolled.
> 
> I had expected to have to wait for the 10th anniversary to enroll my week. If MVCI makes this an annual event it could do wonders for my resale values...;-)



Do you really think that the external resale market prices would be propped up by MVW offering this on a semi-regular basis?  I'm not sure it would because enrollment by the buyer would still come with a requirement to purchase DC Points, and the resale market has always been controlled by those who want Weeks at the lowest possible price.  Consider that even with this occasional offer from MVW, TUG wisdom remains that Weeks for home usage/II exchanges are still the least expensive option of all that MVW offers.  Bundle Packages (enrolled Weeks and DC Points) are usually the least expensive option _if you want to play in Points_, but I don't see them controlling the resale market anytime soon.


----------



## icydog

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> It's back again (June 1, 2017)....just got this email.....
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Just announced this morning that we can “enroll” post-2010 externally purchased weeks from today through September 30th.  From our internal announcement – “this is a limited time, special offer to celebrate our growth of new resorts, culinary tours, resort credits and more.”
> 
> 3000 Points purchase enrolls 1 week (or 2 EOYs)
> 4000 Points purchase enrolls 2 weeks (or up to 4 EOYs)
> 5500 Points purchase enrolls 3-7 weeks (or up to 14 EOYs)
> 
> Does not apply to Ritz Carlton or Grand Residence Club ownership
> US residents/ownership only
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


Greg, can you please start a new thread.  I think this is too important for a post in an old thread. Marylyn


----------



## SueDonJ

icydog said:


> Greg, can you please start a new thread.  I think this is too important for a post in an old thread. Marylyn



Marilyn, all of these similar offers are being consolidated in this one thread for two reasons - to aid in TUG's Search feature but more importantly, to help us track how often MVW allows it and how the terms may change with each succeeding offer.  Breaking them out into separate threads would cause problems with the continuity.  Also worth noting is that this single thread is linked in the DC Points FAQ, meaning a moderator doesn't have to edit the FAQ each time the offer is opened.


----------



## icydog

SueDonJ said:


> Marilyn, all of these similar offers are being consolidated in this one thread for two reasons - to aid in TUG's Search feature but more importantly, to help us track how often MVW allows it and how the terms may change with each succeeding offer.  Breaking them out into separate threads would cause problems with the continuity.  Also worth noting is that this single thread is linked in the DC Points FAQ, meaning a moderator doesn't have to edit the FAQ each time the offer is opened.


Ok now I understand. Good thinking! BTW,What does MVW mean? Marriott ___ ____?


----------



## catharsis

US Residents/Ownership only

1. I presume this means that PBC or Euro-weeks cannot be enrolled?  (that's how I would interpret the 'ownership' reference)

2. Does anyone know what MVW procedures for change of address or residency are?

I'd quite like to enroll my resale portfolio using this offer but if genuinely only available to US residents I might struggle somewhat.    On the other hand because I've already set up a US mailing address, US Bank account, US Tax number etc, perhaps I could change my correspondence address with MVW and then qualify for this offer as a US Resident.  

I do not have (nor am I seeking) 'resident alien' status - I just wanted to be considered a resident by MVW for the purposes of this promotion - anyone think this is likely to be achievable? - I'd appreciate any advice on that issue.


----------



## icydog

They will probably need an actual street address in the USA. If you have one of those, and a valid US ID, driver's license, passport, etc you'll be fine.


----------



## kds4

SueDonJ said:


> Do you really think that the external resale market prices would be propped up by MVW offering this on a semi-regular basis?  I'm not sure it would because enrollment by the buyer would still come with a requirement to purchase DC Points, and the resale market has always been controlled by those who want Weeks at the lowest possible price.  Consider that even with this occasional offer from MVW, TUG wisdom remains that Weeks for home usage/II exchanges are still the least expensive option of all that MVW offers.  Bundle Packages (enrolled Weeks and DC Points) are usually the least expensive option _if you want to play in Points_, but I don't see them controlling the resale market anytime soon.



In one sense, I would say 'No' primarily because the enrollment would not transfer when ljmiii sold their week. On the other hand, resale prices of desirable high point value weeks could get a 'bounce' if MVCI offering regular enrollment opportunities becomes the pattern and folks start shopping for weeks to buy for enrollment in a future offering. I don't think we're talking a big increase, but if average sales prices for Hawaii or other high value weeks trickle up 10% higher, that's still better than where they are today right?


----------



## kds4

icydog said:


> Ok now I understand. Good thinking! BTW,What does MVW mean? Marriott ___ ____?



MVW is Marriott Vacations Worldwide which I would describe as the publicly traded face of MVCI. http://www.marriottvacationsworldwide.com/


----------



## Travelmore

Are the details of this offer posted online somewhere? I took a quick scan around the owners website and couldn't seem to find any mention of it. Maybe I just missed it....


----------



## SueDonJ

icydog said:


> Ok now I understand. Good thinking! BTW,What does MVW mean? Marriott ___ ____?



Marriott Vacations Worldwide (company name after the timeshare business spun off from Marriott, Int'l)


----------



## ljmiii

SueDonJ said:


> Do you really think that the external resale market prices would be propped up by MVW offering this on a semi-regular basis?...Bundle Packages (enrolled Weeks and DC Points) are usually the least expensive option _if you want to play in Points_, but I don't see them controlling the resale market anytime soon.


I do...if you allow me a little leeway on 'anytime soon'. If I were a well informed newbie who was starting fresh and liked Marriott resorts I would buy the 5-7 weeks that offered the best combination of DPs/$$ in the places I want to visit and wait for the next enrollment offer. I do understand that the set of 'well informed newbies' is small. But I do think that if buyers and sellers come to believe that enrollment offers are an annual affair the DP value of a MVCI week as part of a 'homebrew' hybrid package will help put a floor under the price of that week.


----------



## StevenTing

This is quite interesting.  I'm in the process of closing on two weeks.  If I was able to enroll these two weeks, It would triple the number of DP I have access to.  The problem is that I don't want to spend another $44k on buying more points.  I need to find a way to have them enroll my weeks for free as they're pretty prime weeks.


----------



## TXTortoise

Steven, wouldn't a $1000 Encore package do that or do you know if there's a limit on Encore packages they'll allow with the enrollment option.


----------



## tschwa2

TXTortoise said:


> Steven, wouldn't a $1000 Encore package do that or do you know if there's a limit on Encore packages they'll allow with the enrollment option.


Encore packages won't enroll post 2010 resales.


----------



## Born2Travel

It would be great to have this option, but we enjoy using our weeks, and as long as they are still working for us, we won't be spending $44k.  Well, even if they weren't still working for us, $44k is just too much for us to spend.


----------



## TXTortoise

Ugg, sorry, wasn't thinking... (a habit I'm trying to improve upon).


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

Born2Travel said:


> It would be great to have this option, but we enjoy using our weeks, and as long as they are still working for us, we won't be spending $44k.  Well, even if they weren't still working for us, $44k is just too much for us to spend.





Now the question becomes would you do the transaction for half price @ $22K ?

Do the deal for $44K, then turn around and sell all those points you just purchased.  You'll likely get $22K for them on the resale market.

Always a way to get to the piece of cheese at a lot lower price!





.


----------



## frank808

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Now the question becomes would you do the transaction for half price @ $22K ?
> 
> Do the deal for $44K, then turn around and sell all those points you just purchased.  You'll likely get $22K for them on the resale market.
> 
> Always a way to get to the piece of cheese at a lot lower price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have contemplated that.  The only problem that I have now is the resale price of points is closer to $4 a point.  So with 3500 points you would be looking at only recouping $14k. So to enroll 3 weeks it would cost you $30k.  Would take me 30+ years of lock off fees and trade fees to make the numbers work.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## StevenTing

I'd consider it at $10k.  Not at $22k.  For $10k, I could buy the necessary points needed to get to presidential.  I mean, I have 2 weeks in Maui Lahaina, 3BR OF.  I just need them to feel like they want these weeks available in the Destination program.


----------



## tschwa2

The fact that this is the 3rd promotion (for post 2010 weeks) and rather than lowering the threshold, it has gone up each time doesn't bode well that they would half the requirement from the first offer.


----------



## kds4

tschwa2 said:


> The fact that this is the 3rd promotion (for post 2010 weeks) and rather than lowering the threshold, it has gone up each time doesn't bode well that they would half the requirement from the first offer.


I think what they are getting at is that if your real motivation is to just get your weeks enrolled (and you don't really care/need the points you have to buy to get those weeks enrolled), you buy the required points for enrollment and then turn around and sell them. Deducting whatever monies you recoup from selling the points you bought to enroll your weeks, whatever is left is your 'cost of enrollment'. If you spend $40k to buy the points required to enroll your weeks and then sell the points resale for $10k, (because you only wanted to enroll the weeks and don't need/care about the 'extra' points you bought) your real cost to enroll whatever weeks you owned would be $30k.

The resale market being what it currently is, I think recouping 50% is an unrealistic expectation, but 25%-33% isn't.


----------



## icydog

SueDonJ said:


> Marriott Vacations Worldwide (company name after the timeshare business spun off from Marriott, Int'l)



Thank you Sue


----------



## icydog

kds4 said:


> MVW is Marriott Vacations Worldwide which I would describe as the publicly traded face of MVCI. http://www.marriottvacationsworldwide.com/


Thanks Kds4


----------



## icydog

kds4 said:


> I think what they are getting at is that if your real motivation is to just get your weeks enrolled (and you don't really care/need the points you have to buy to get those weeks enrolled), you buy the required points for enrollment and then turn around and sell them. Deducting whatever monies you recoup from selling the points you bought to enroll your weeks, whatever is left is your 'cost of enrollment'. If you spend $40k to buy the points required to enroll your weeks and then sell the points resale for $10k, (because you only wanted to enroll the weeks and don't need/care about the 'extra' points you bought) your real cost to enroll whatever weeks you owned would be $30k.
> 
> The resale market being what it currently is, I think recouping 50% is an unrealistic expectation, but 25%-33% isn't.



Why would anyone want to enroll their weeks and not want to keep the points they purchased? The only scenario I can think of is if you have enough points for Chairman's level and that makes you happy! (and you dont need or want all the superfluous points--- and don't want to pay yearly fees for them)


----------



## hangloose

Hopefully in future, MVC will allow a resale enrollment without a DC Pts purchase.   Perhaps $5k enrollment per week, lower per week with multiple weeks? Unless you have weeks with very high DC Pts, I bet most will not pay more than $5k max per week just to 'enroll'.  It's immediate profit for MVC, but could probably impact some DC Pts purchases from these same owners. (Why purchase pricey DC Pts, if I can enroll my legacy week at a lower cost and use those pts to exchange).    However, given their continued positive earnings....it appears many are still buying DC Pts packages.  So, until the economy turns or DC Pts purchasing (or MVC revenue) declines...I'm not sure I foresee this enroll only option happening in the near term.  Maybe at 10 yr anniversary of DC Pts introduction, which is still a couple years out?  By that time..pts will be $15+/pt..yikes.


----------



## kds4

icydog said:


> Why would anyone want to enroll their weeks and not want to keep the points they purchased? The only scenario I can think of is if you have enough points for Chairman's level and that makes you happy! (and you dont need or want all the superfluous points--- and don't want to pay yearly fees for them)



Exactly what I think the original posters of this thought process were thinking. I don't think there are many that will be in this situation, but it is an option I had not considered (were I ever in such a position with Chairman level points using just weeks and I didn't need to own 'extra' points or want to pay the MFs for them).


----------



## hangloose

icydog said:


> Why would anyone want to enroll their weeks and not want to keep the points they purchased? The only scenario I can think of is if you have enough points for Chairman's level and that makes you happy! (and you dont need or want all the superfluous points--- and don't want to pay yearly fees for them)



It is an interesting scenario I also never thought of. Purchase a DC Pts package in the latest incentive which allows legacy week enrollment, but then sell the DC Pts at a financial loss.  The goal I imagine would be to gain enrollment for prime high value legacy weeks worth a large # of DC Pts.  That would allow the owner to use them in the DC Pts program (gaining flexibility associated that standard weeks don't provide) plus access to new DC Pts only resorts (Bali, etc).  Or they may want to gain access to a higher DC Pts tier (Chairman's Level as example).   Interesting, but I bet there are very few who would do this given the immediate financial loss. It's just not worth it IMO.  As StevenT commented, even with his two 3BR Maui weeks (10,225 DC Pts each) it still isn't worth the cost to him in this example.  While, I certainly do bet that MVC may like to have those creme of the crop weeks in the DC Pts program.


----------



## mjm1

hangloose said:


> It is an interesting scenario I also never thought of. Purchase a DC Pts package in the latest incentive which allows legacy week enrollment, but then sell the DC Pts at a financial loss.  The goal I imagine would be to gain enrollment for prime high value legacy weeks worth a large # of DC Pts.  That would allow the owner to use them in the DC Pts program (gaining flexibility associated that standard weeks don't provide) plus access to new DC Pts only resorts (Bali, etc).  Or they may want to gain access to a higher DC Pts tier (Chairman's Level as example).   Interesting, but I bet there are very few who would do this given the immediate financial loss. It's just not worth it IMO.  As StevenT commented, even with his two 3BR Maui weeks (10,225 DC Pts each) it still isn't worth the cost to him in this example.  While, I certainly do bet that MVC may like to have those creme of the crop weeks in the DC Pts program.



I have been thinking along the same lines, but the net out of pocket would be at least $20k. While attaining a higher level and the incremental benefits would be nice, the cash outlay wouldn't make sense for us.


----------



## SueDonJ

Has anyone successfully done this, purchased DC Points specifically via one of these offers in order to enroll "ineligible" Weeks, and then resold the Points _without negating the entire offer_?  Aside from the cost (tens of thousands!) concern, I'd be concerned that MVW would consider the enrollment null and void once the Points were no longer in the Owner's account.


----------



## catharsis

SueDonJ that possibility never even crossed my mind.

To me it's no different than buying points "just' for the MR Point incentive and then selling them ... I do not think Marriott have any right to encumber these points once they are paid for(nor can I see why they care once paid full freight for points)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SueDonJ

catharsis said:


> SueDonJ that possibility never even crossed my mind.
> 
> To me it's no different than buying points "just' for the MR Point incentive and then selling them ... I do not think Marriott have any right to encumber these points once they are paid for(nor can I see why they care once paid full freight for points)
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



I honestly don't know the answer and can see MVW letting it go, but we're talking about this as a backdoor option to enroll Weeks that are otherwise not eligible.  If we're talking about it in those terms then IMO there's no doubt that MVW has also considered it.


----------



## mjm1

SueDonJ said:


> Has anyone successfully done this, purchased DC Points specifically via one of these offers in order to enroll "ineligible" Weeks, and then resold the Points _without negating the entire offer_?  Aside from the cost (tens of thousands!) concern, I'd be concerned that MVW would consider the enrollment null and void once the Points were no longer in the Owner's account.



I don't think they would care. They make a big profit on the sale and if the resale price is low enough they could exercise ROFR and sell them again. Seems like a win-win for them.

Mike


----------



## tschwa2

Unless the enrollment contract specifies that you must keep the points to retain enrollment which I doubt it does than it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## ljmiii

SueDonJ said:


> Has anyone successfully done this, purchased DC Points specifically via one of these offers in order to enroll "ineligible" Weeks, and then resold the Points _without negating the entire offer_?  Aside from the cost (tens of thousands!) concern, I'd be concerned that MVW would consider the enrollment null and void once the Points were no longer in the Owner's account.


The only requirement for enrollment of the post-2010 week is that you execute the purchase of the points contract. And to keep it/them enrolled your resort has to continue to participate in the DP program, you have to pay your maintenance fees, etc. etc. But nothing about continuing to own the DPs purchased (other than paying MFs on them).

But the interesting takeaway from my re-reading of the contract is that enrollment is for a 2 year stretch at a time. If you give MVCI proper notice you can theoretically unenroll your week(s). Assuming you sold your DPs as well this should allow you to back out of the annual club dues.


----------



## SueDonJ

ljmiii said:


> The only requirement for enrollment of the post-2010 week is that you execute the purchase of the points contract. And to keep it/them enrolled your resort has to continue to participate in the DP program, you have to pay your maintenance fees, etc. etc. But nothing about continuing to own the DPs purchased (other than paying MFs on them).
> 
> But the interesting takeaway from my re-reading of the contract is that enrollment is for a 2 year stretch at a time. If you give MVCI proper notice you can theoretically unenroll your week(s). Assuming you sold your DPs as well this should allow you to back out of the annual club dues.



Thanks for explaining the requirements - I wasn't sure so I'm glad I asked.  

If you own Enrolled Weeks and DC Points then notice is required if you want to un-enroll the Weeks, but who would give up the benefits of enrollment if they're already paying the DC Dues for Points?  But if you don't own DC Points, enrollment isn't permanent and no notice is required to un-enroll because the terms in the enrollment documents stipulate that if you don't pay the DC Dues then the enrollment will automatically terminate on Dec 31 of the year following.  Note if you retain ownership of the un-enrolled Week and want to re-enroll it at some point in the future, you will be subject to the eligibility rules and enrollment fees in effect then.


----------



## JEPASVC

No longer valid.


----------



## Fasttr

JEPASVC said:


> Could someone either post or PM me the contact info of a good honest Sales Executive who can help me get a KO week enrolled. My sale exec has moved on.


I PM'd you a recommendation.


----------



## JEPASVC

Fasttr said:


> I PM'd you a recommendation.


Thank You


----------



## JEPASVC

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> It's back again (June 1, 2017)....just got this email.....
> 
> --------------------------------
> 
> Just announced this morning that we can “enroll” post-2010 externally purchased weeks from today through September 30th.  From our internal announcement – “this is a limited time, special offer to celebrate our growth of new resorts, culinary tours, resort credits and more.”
> 
> 3000 Points purchase enrolls 1 week (or 2 EOYs)
> 4000 Points purchase enrolls 2 weeks (or up to 4 EOYs)
> 5500 Points purchase enrolls 3-7 weeks (or up to 14 EOYs)
> 
> Does not apply to Ritz Carlton or Grand Residence Club ownership
> US residents/ownership only
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



GregT,


GregT said:


> Cutoff date is May 15, 2017.  Thanks!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg




Greg,

 When  does the "enrollment opportunity" end ? The post mentions September but the direct sales people are telling me June 29th. I'm not sure if the June date is just sales pressure or a hard date.


----------



## mjm1

JEPASVC said:


> GregT,
> 
> 
> 
> Greg,
> 
> When  does the "enrollment opportunity" end ? The post mentions September but the direct sales people are telling me June 29th. I'm not sure if the June date is just sales pressure or a hard date.



I was told it ends on Sept. 30, but it has to close by then. The closing process takes 30-45 days according to the rep with whom I spoke. Not sure how accurate that is, but that's what he said.

Best regards

Mike


----------



## 5infam

So I am in Maui now and went on a tour, and was surprised to see that they offered me the opportunity to enroll my weeks that just closed from private resales in the last 6 months. I guess I am behind on my TUG reading. Here is the deal they offered - I have 2 EOY even 2 bedrooms in the original towers (staying here this year on final use of an annual unit we sold to a friend). To get my weeks in (which they consider 1 week, since they are both EOY), I would need to buy 3,000 points at 13.68 a point, or $41,040. They are making a special deal, because I am so special, of reducing it down by $6,180, and then another drop because I stayed at a Marriott recently of $1,750, for a new purchase price of $33,110. That is about $11.04 a point. Closing is $810 if I pay cash or $1,192 to finance. They will also give me an extra 3,000 points (1 time) or 200,000 MRP's, and if I finance and don't pay it off for 18 months, I get another 3,000 points (1 time). I get Executive Lifetime Gold, and I get to bring in my 2 EOY weeks in for free. 

For me, it is not worth it based on how I use my weeks and the price I paid on the resale market, so I politely said no. I did tell them that I would be happy to pay a fee to enroll these weeks into the program without buying points, and they both sort of sneered at me and said that will never happen. I reminded them that is what Marriott said when they said no resales after 2010 will ever make it into the points program, and here they are making me an offer to enroll my 2017 resale weeks. Never say never!


----------



## SueDonJ

5infam said:


> So I am in Maui now and went on a tour, and was surprised to see that they offered me the opportunity to enroll my weeks that just closed from private resales in the last 6 months. I guess I am behind on my TUG reading. Here is the deal they offered - I have 2 EOY even 2 bedrooms in the original towers (staying here this year on final use of an annual unit we sold to a friend). To get my weeks in (which they consider 1 week, since they are both EOY), I would need to buy 3,000 points at 13.68 a point, or $41,040. They are making a special deal, because I am so special, of reducing it down by $6,180, and then another drop because I stayed at a Marriott recently of $1,750, for a new purchase price of $33,110. That is about $11.04 a point. Closing is $810 if I pay cash or $1,192 to finance. They will also give me an extra 3,000 points (1 time) or 200,000 MRP's, and if I finance and don't pay it off for 18 months, I get another 3,000 points (1 time). I get Executive Lifetime Gold, and I get to bring in my 2 EOY weeks in for free.
> 
> For me, it is not worth it based on how I use my weeks and the price I paid on the resale market, so I politely said no. I did tell them that I would be happy to pay a fee to enroll these weeks into the program without buying points, and they both sort of sneered at me and said that will never happen. I reminded them that is what Marriott said when they said no resales after 2010 will ever make it into the points program, and here they are making me an offer to enroll my 2017 resale weeks. Never say never!



I don't blame you for not taking the offer if it doesn't work for you, and I'm always glad when people go to sales presentations armed with the knowledge to make good decisions.  But I want to point out that Marriott hasn't ever officially said, "no resales after 2010 will ever make it into the points program."  Effectively yes, but not officially.  They're smarter than that; they don't leave themselves open to future criticism for getting caught in a lie.  What has been said officially is that there are eligibility requirements that exclude post-2010 external resales, and occasionally, like what's happening now, they temporarily suspend those requirements as an incentive for purchasing DC Points.

Maybe a sales rep or two or a hundred have made comments like, "never ...!"  So what?  We routinely blast sales reps and completely negate any comments they make with, "if their lips are moving they're lying!"  It's funny sometimes how we conveniently give sales rep the power, or not, to be official spokespersons for the company.

Anyway, sometimes I get tired of constantly seeing Marriott portrayed as The Devil.  If in the future they do officially the change the eligibility rules to allow enrollment of post-2010 resales, it'll be a welcome change.  But it won't be contrary to any phantom official statements that they haven't made.


----------



## darius

This is a very informative thread, and I may have posted something previously - but I did take advantage of re qualifying my post 2010 resale weeks (by purchasing DC points) approximately 2 years ago.    My family and I are still thrilled with the purchase and have not regretted the purchase one bit.   It truly enhanced our ownership am so glad we took advantage of the offer when it was first available.   The sales person we worked with was professional and great to work with (Thank you to Greg for the introduction your contact at Marriott!).   

I'm sure that what we did isn't for everyone, but for the right circumstance it's almost a steal comparing to full retail or a points only purchase.


----------



## davidvel

ljmiii said:


> The only requirement for enrollment of the post-2010 week is that you execute the purchase of the points contract. And to keep it/them enrolled your resort has to continue to participate in the DP program, you have to pay your maintenance fees, etc. etc. But nothing about continuing to own the DPs purchased (other than paying MFs on them).
> 
> But the interesting takeaway from my re-reading of the contract is that enrollment is for a 2 year stretch at a time. If you give MVCI proper notice you can theoretically unenroll your week(s). Assuming you sold your DPs as well this should allow you to back out of the annual club dues.


Along similar lines, what does the language _specifically say_ about earning bonus points for financing?
People repeatedly post that bonus points are only earned if not paid off for at least 18 months. From this I infer that there is no pre-payment penalty, so you could pay off at any time. So could someone pay off nearly all of it the first month (reducing the interest paid over the life) and then pay the balance after 18 months? 

But I don't know how this financing is structured: whether the minimum payment is calculated each month like revolving credit, or if it has a fixed amortization that they would not adjust if you did this, causing the full amount to be paid off shortly after the big payment. In any event, you could pay off leaving the balance in monthly payments for say 19 months, saving some interest expense. 

 (Not that I would ever recommend this, just a thought for those that already have financed for the bonus points.)


----------



## SueDonJ

davidvel said:


> Along similar lines, what does the language _specifically say_ about earning bonus points for financing?
> People repeatedly post that bonus points are only earned if not paid off for at least 18 months. From this I infer that there is no pre-payment penalty, so you could pay off at any time. So could someone pay off nearly all of it the first month (reducing the interest paid over the life) and then pay the balance after 18 months?
> 
> But I don't know how this financing is structured: whether the minimum payment is calculated each month like revolving credit, or if it has a fixed amortization that they would not adjust if you did this, causing the full amount to be paid off shortly after the big payment. In any event, you could pay off leaving the balance in monthly payments for say 19 months, saving some interest expense.
> 
> (Not that I would ever recommend this, just a thought for those that already have financed for the bonus points.)



We took advantage of the incentive when buying Weeks but back then it only required three monthly payments, not 18.  We paid the first then a week or so later paid the bulk of the principal, followed by the second and third as due.  Within a week or so they confirmed the pay-off amount and the MRP incentive was in our account less than a week after pay-off.  You're right, though, it's important to read and understand the terms, and follow them exactly.

If I were buying Points I'd seriously consider the financing incentive, but I'm not sure it would be as advantageous now as it was for us back then.  At this point in our lives we don't want to be committed to 18-mos credit lines.


----------



## ljmiii

davidvel said:


> Along similar lines, what does the language _specifically say_ about earning bonus points for financing?


Sorry, it was a cash deal so I didn't get those pages.  I CAN tell you that the language for the MRP bonus is breathtakingly simple - "Seller to award two hundred thousand (200,000) Marriott Reward Points."  Since I can usually do better than a penny a point by buying a Hotel + Air package I was happy to pay the extra $2,000.


----------



## 5infam

SueDonJ said:


> I don't blame you for not taking the offer if it doesn't work for you, and I'm always glad when people go to sales presentations armed with the knowledge to make good decisions.  But I want to point out that Marriott hasn't ever officially said, "no resales after 2010 will ever make it into the points program."  Effectively yes, but not officially.  They're smarter than that; they don't leave themselves open to future criticism for getting caught in a lie.  What has been said officially is that there are eligibility requirements that exclude post-2010 external resales, and occasionally, like what's happening now, they temporarily suspend those requirements as an incentive for purchasing DC Points.
> 
> Maybe a sales rep or two or a hundred have made comments like, "never ...!"  So what?  We routinely blast sales reps and completely negate any comments they make with, "if their lips are moving they're lying!"  It's funny sometimes how we conveniently give sales rep the power, or not, to be official spokespersons for the company.
> 
> Anyway, sometimes I get tired of constantly seeing Marriott portrayed as The Devil.  If in the future they do officially the change the eligibility rules to allow enrollment of post-2010 resales, it'll be a welcome change.  But it won't be contrary to any phantom official statements that they haven't made.


Hi Sue - I did say "Marriott", whenever i should have said Sales Reps. That is what I meant, nothing official in documents or anything. But every time I do an update, they tell me the same thing, special only now, once in a lifetime, about to expire, etc. General sales tactics I ignore, just thought it was funny that I was told never for many years and now they are offering.


----------



## catharsis

Interesting  new(?) option

This may have been reported on before, but I was offered the option of buying a Plat Plus St Kitts premium week at developer prices (6,350 pts @ 30-ish cents per point MF's) of $60K or so, and in addition they would enrol up to 7 pre-May 15 2017 resale weeks.

I may still not jump on this as I closed on a few weeks in April/May Jne of this year and I'd like to have those enrolled, but anyone who was thinking of buying points just to enrol their weeks might want to look at this option instead ... IMHO it's better in every specific respect.

PM me for contact details if interested,  I do not want this to sound like an ad


----------



## Fasttr

catharsis said:


> Interesting  new(?) option
> 
> This may have been reported on before, but I was offered the option of buying a Plat Plus St Kitts premium week at developer prices (6,350 pts @ 30-ish cents per point MF's) of $60K or so, and in addition they would enrol up to 7 pre-May 15 2017 resale weeks.
> 
> I may still not jump on this as I closed on a few weeks in April/May Jne of this year and I'd like to have those enrolled, but anyone who was thinking of buying points just to enrol their weeks might want to look at this option instead ... IMHO it's better in every specific respect.
> 
> PM me for contact details if interested,  I do not want this to sound like an ad


I believe somebody did post a similar offer on an Aruba week at retail pricing that would allow enrollment of post  2010 week(s) in conjunction with this latest promotion.

Gotta give them props for their creativity.


----------



## Quadmaniac

icydog said:


> Why would anyone want to enroll their weeks and not want to keep the points they purchased? The only scenario I can think of is if you have enough points for Chairman's level and that makes you happy! (and you dont need or want all the superfluous points--- and don't want to pay yearly fees for them)



That because he has so many weeks, he doesn't need the points as it actually increases his costs to stay. His purpose is not enroll to use it to convert weeks to points but to cover exchange fees as he does that many exchanges and lock offs, that he would come out ahead after 4-5 years.


----------



## frank808

Quadmaniac said:


> That because he has so many weeks, he doesn't need the points as it actually increases his costs to stay. His purpose is not enroll to use it to convert weeks to points but to cover exchange fees as he does that many exchanges and lock offs, that he would come out ahead after 4-5 years.


I am still waiting for the day that they will enroll all my mvc weeks for a purchase of points.

Btw i just picked up a grand chateau eoy even for $640.  I didnt want anymore but just couldnt resist at that price.  Hope it passes rofr.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## catharsis

frank808 said:


> I am still waiting for the day that they will enroll all my mvc weeks for a purchase of points.
> 
> Btw i just picked up a grand chateau eoy even for $640.  I didnt want anymore but just couldnt resist at that price.  Hope it passes rofr.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


1 bed or 2?

My record low GC Week was 405 including closing for a 1bed EOY.

Someone mentioned on another thread that Marriott have stopped exercising on EOY ROFR.

Colm

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

It was for a 2br plat.  Are there gold weeks at grand chateau?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Quadmaniac

frank808 said:


> I am still waiting for the day that they will enroll all my mvc weeks for a purchase of points.
> 
> Btw i just picked up a grand chateau eoy even for $640.  I didnt want anymore but just couldnt resist at that price.  Hope it passes rofr.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk



Another one ? Lol how many more do you need ?


----------



## Papillon

Did you buy your Marriott timeshare after 1999?

I have been contacted by a company that said if I bought after 1999 then I can sell my timeshare for the full value I paid for it , under the Spanish property law, has anyone else been approached about this? And if so what was the outcome?


----------



## Quadmaniac

Scam scam scam BS


----------



## Papillon

Quadmaniac said:


> Scam scam scam BS


So can I take it from your answer that you think this could not be true?


----------



## TXTortoise

I expect you can, but finding a buyer might be difficult.   Scam


----------



## TUGBrian

absolute horsepuckey


----------



## Papillon

What I have been told that it’s the resorts that has to buy it back from me or at least give me a full refund, this is based on the fact that I paid for my week within the first 3 months of signing the contracts which is against the property law that timeshare is now under.

Sounds great to me but I am not sure


----------



## bogey21

Sounds like pure bull hockey but if you bought it in Spain, I'd listen to the spiel if for no other reason but to understand the scam.  But the conversation would end the minute they asked me to send anyone money to anyone.

George


----------



## bazzap

This is from the independent UK Timeshare Consumer Association.
It explains the background and options available to owners affected by this.
I am not interested in selling my Spanish timeshares, but this may be helpful to those who do.
https://www.timeshareconsumerassoci...-buy-that-timeshare-before-5-of-january-1999/


----------



## dansimms

Wouldn’t a great perk of being at one of the highest levels in the program , to be able to sell your entire portfolio and that the buyer would assume your rank without any junk fees ? It would incentivize Owners to aspire to these higher levels   Imagine what it would do to your resale price you could ask !


----------



## VacationForever

Bullcrap, Baloney, Pastrami, Pepperoni.... whatever you want to call it.  It is 100 percent scam. Run!


----------



## SueDonJ

bazzap said:


> This is from the independent UK Timeshare Consumer Association.
> It explains the background and options available to owners affeted by this.
> I am not interested in selling my Spanish timeshares, but this may be helpful to those who do.
> https://www.timeshareconsumerassoci...-buy-that-timeshare-before-5-of-january-1999/



Thanks for that, Barry. I can't remember ever reading about it on TUG but it definitely seems to be something that's unique to the owners/members of Spain timeshares, and something worth looking into.

The 2015 link is from the Timeshare Consumer Association.  Do you know if they're reputable and would you suggest that Papillon start with them to gather information (rather than with whatever org apparently contacted him unsolicited?)


----------



## VacationForever

Papillon said:


> What I have been told that it’s the resorts that has to buy it back from me or at least give me a full refund, this is based on the fact that I paid for my week within the first 3 months of signing the contracts which is against the property law that timeshare is now under.
> 
> Sounds great to me but I am not sure


If it is true, you can contact the resort directly without going through whoever who contacted you.


----------



## Papillon

After doing a bit on Google I have found another company in the U.K who say they deal with this, I phoned them and  they say that you have to go though a process of legal loopholes but they have already got over 150 Refunds, they are sending me all the details to read, but looks like it could be real.


----------



## SueDonJ

Papillon said:


> After doing a bit on Google I have found another company in the U.K who say they deal with this, I phoned them and they say that you have to go though a process of legal loopholes but they have already got over 150 Refunds, they are sending me all the details to read, but looks like it could be real.



Whatever you're considering, be aware of the info and warnings that are in the link posted by Barry:

_"... The charges are very competitive at the moment so don’t sign anything, don’t commit to any commission until you have considered matters fully. If you are invited to a presentation there is no need to go to one as pressure may be placed on you to go with them and them alone. Presentations and salesmen cost money. If you attend one and sign up with them, you will be paying for the selling, the advertising and the other costs incurred by them for the many abortive presentations. ..."
_
If this were me I'd be waiting on Barry's opinion, if he has one, about the org who provided the link as well as what your next steps should be.  I wouldn't be searching on the internet for firms to help, yet, because apparently there are many who are taking advantage.


----------



## SueDonJ

dansimms said:


> Wouldn’t a great perk of being at one of the highest levels in the program , to be able to sell your entire portfolio and that the buyer would assume your rank without any junk fees ? It would incentivize Owners to aspire to these higher levels   Imagine what it would do to your resale price you could ask !



You may as well ask, "wouldn't it be great if MVW would just run their business with no thought for its shareholders and all consideration given to as little or no fees for its owners/members?"

Yes, that's sarcasm, but no I don't think that what you propose would be great.  There are already usage perks and benefits afforded to those who hold higher status via ownership/membership, which don't cut into the company's admin costs or profit margins.  Those are enough for me.


----------



## Iggyearl

I have followed "Insidetimeshare.com" for the last few years.  They reports quite a bit on the Spanish timeshare litigation and the main players.  Note: there are a lot of scams and bogus players in the Spanish scene.  One of the companies (legal entities) that has had success in the Spanish courts is the CLA - Canarian Legal Alliance.  They have had over 100 successful outcomes  for clients.  I believe they charge an upfront fee, but I have no idea of their contract terms.  I would suggest further research on the above mentioned website.

The reason for the Spanish timeshare connection is the fact that the Spanish law changed in 1999.  The government outlawed contracts over 50 years (perpetual contracts).  Additionally, contracts that included floating weeks or a points system were outlawed.  And finally, timeshare companies were banned from accepting monies from a client within 14 days of signing a contract.  Many companies ignored these three points, and have had lawsuits filed against them.  Most are European timeshare companies, but I believe that Diamond has also been sued.  Don't know about Marriott.

Imagine if our Federal government passed such regulations.  No points, and no lifetime contracts?  Food for thought....


----------



## bazzap

just


SueDonJ said:


> Whatever you're considering, be aware of the info and warnings that are in the link posted by Barry:
> 
> _"... The charges are very competitive at the moment so don’t sign anything, don’t commit to any commission until you have considered matters fully. If you are invited to a presentation there is no need to go to one as pressure may be placed on you to go with them and them alone. Presentations and salesmen cost money. If you attend one and sign up with them, you will be paying for the selling, the advertising and the other costs incurred by them for the many abortive presentations. ..."
> _
> If this were me I'd be waiting on Barry's opinion, if he has one, about the org who provided the link as well as what your next steps should be.  I wouldn't be searching on the internet for firms to help, yet, because apparently there are many who are taking advantage.


Just catching up with the recent posts.
There are many “so called” Lawyers and Legal Companies, especially in Spain, but probably around Europe, who are trying to exploit this situation and are actually scammers claiming all sorts of things to get the hands on your money (just as there are rogue companies associated with all aspects of timeshare)
If it were me, with a reputable company such as MVC, I would
Firstly, do as VacationForever suggested and contact the resort directly just to see what they have to say.
Secondly, contact the UK Timeshare Consumer Association (TCA) as they don’t have anything to gain so should offer fair advice
Thirdly, if you want to proceed, use a company who the TCA might suggest.


----------



## dansimms

SueDonJ said:


> You may as well ask, "wouldn't it be great if MVW would just run their business with no thought for its shareholders and all consideration given to as little or no fees for its owners/members?"
> 
> Yes, that's sarcasm, but no I don't think that what you propose would be great.  There are already usage perks and benefits afforded to those who hold higher status via ownership/membership, which don't cut into the company's admin costs or profit margins.  Those are enough for me.


I disagree.  Under my scenario, I could sell my interests for multiple times of what it is worth given the current guidelines. It would be an asset easily worth tens of thousands of dollars more in a sale. Chairman level only amounts to about 5% of Owners.  MVCI would be fine and their Representatives would have a far easier task in selling Owners higher levels of membership because the value would be retained.


----------



## BocaBoy

dansimms said:


> Wouldn’t a great perk of being at one of the highest levels in the program , to be able to sell your entire portfolio and that the buyer would assume your rank without any junk fees ? It would incentivize Owners to aspire to these higher levels   Imagine what it would do to your resale price you could ask !


That's the way it should be.


----------



## VacationForever

dansimms said:


> I disagree.  Under my scenario, I could sell my interests for multiple times of what it is worth given the current guidelines. It would be an asset easily worth tens of thousands of dollars more in a sale. Chairman level only amounts to about 5% of Owners.  MVCI would be fine and their Representatives would have a far easier task in selling Owners higher levels of membership because the value would be retained.


If there is nothing in it for Marriott when it is resold it just will not happen.  In this scenario, Marriott sales office will be put out of business because everyone will simply buy resale.

A better solution would be that Marriott has a buy back program, at say, 50 percent of the original price after 10 years of ownership or something to that effect.


----------



## Papillon

I have now had all the paperwork from the U.K law Company and it sets out that Marriott are infact one of the companies that have fallen fool of this law and are liable to pay refunds.
In my case I did pay for my week in full within 3 months so I have a claim to make.
I am not being asked to pay any money up front but the commisssion I have to pay if they get my money back is high, but that I am sure is due to all the costs they must take on.


----------



## Dean

Papillon said:


> I have now had all the paperwork from the U.K law Company and it sets out that Marriott are infact one of the companies that have fallen fool of this law and are liable to pay refunds.
> In my case I did pay for my week in full within 3 months so I have a claim to make.
> I am not being asked to pay any money up front but the commisssion I have to pay if they get my money back is high, but that I am sure is due to all the costs they must take on.


I'd contact Marriott first before committing to a company that was going to charge a hefty fee.


----------



## Papillon

Dean said:


> I'd contact Marriott first before committing to a company that was going to charge a hefty fee.


That’s a very good point, I will do just that


----------



## BocaBoy

SueDonJ said:


> ...I don't think that what you propose would be great.  There are already usage perks and benefits afforded to those who hold higher status via ownership/membership, which don't cut into the company's admin costs or profit margins.  Those are enough for me.


Like dansimms, I strongly disagree. This would help resale valuers tremendously, and that is HUGE.  It could easily increase the resale value of a desirable timeshare week by many thousands of dollars.


----------



## JIMinNC

BocaBoy said:


> Like dansimms, I strongly disagree. This would help resale valuers tremendously, and that is HUGE.  It could easily increase the resale value of a desirable timeshare week by many thousands of dollars.



I agree that such a policy would do wonders for resale values, and would be *great* for owners, but why would MVC want to do this? What's in it for them? In fact, allowing certain resales to retain all benefits would allow resales to better compete with their direct sales, so they would seem to have a disincentive to offer an option like that. While if it were only offered to higher-tier owners, MVC might benefit some from people "buying up", if I could buy up by buying resale, even if resale prices doubled, it would probably still be cheaper than direct, so MVC would just be enabling resales to compete with their main revenue source.


----------



## dansimms

Hundreds of MVCI Sales Reps would be stoked !


----------



## BocaBoy

JIMinNC said:


> I agree that such a policy would do wonders for resale values, and would be *great* for owners, but why would MVC want to do this? What's in it for them? In fact, allowing certain resales to retain all benefits would allow resales to better compete with their direct sales, so they would seem to have a disincentive to offer an option like that. While if it were only offered to higher-tier owners, MVC might benefit some from people "buying up", if I could buy up by buying resale, even if resale prices doubled, it would probably still be cheaper than direct, so MVC would just be enabling resales to compete with their main revenue source.


I don't disagree with you on what Marriott would be motivated to do, but I feel it would be the right thing to do.  And I really think it would significantly benefit their ability to sell trust points to upgrade memberships to the higher level.  Also, we on TUG often seem to assume that most buyers have knowledge of the resale market.  They still don't, so selling points will still occur almost as frequently.  Making the change suggested would only have effect on the margins, but would be hugely significant to many of the higher level owners.  I think that would have many benefits for the whole program.  I would be very surprised to see it happen, however.


----------



## dansimms

When I think back to my last purchase to get to Chairman, it was about $30,000.  Had it been a case where I knew my equity would also be enhanced by $30,000 or more, I would have concluded that it was closer to being a no brainer.  When I go on a tour these days, the Sales Rep has zero shot at having me add to my portfolio.  I also think if you are at the top level in the program you should be offered a straight  Destinations Point Purchase of $7.50 a point.  That would also cause me to consider getting more and not having to buy a hybrid package.  My suggestions would be a win for the customer as well as for MVCI.


----------



## Papillon

UPDATE

I am now well into the process of getting a FULL refund for my timeshare, based on the contract I signed being not legal.

I paid a deposit within 90 days.
The length of the timeshare was more than 50 years.
I was not given a fixed week.

I am working with a U.K Company that are not even charging me a fee upfront.

I will post again soon how I get on.


----------



## Iggyearl

Papillon, I would go to www.insidetimeshare.com and look at today's article on Marriott and Spain.  Good background info no matter how you proceed with the U. K. company.  Please note that legal proceedings regarding this matter have to be done in Spain - and in Spanish.  All filings and briefs have to be done by those fluent in Spanish.  English is not a permitted language.  The most successes reported by insidetimeshare have been done by a Spanish law firm - Canarian Legal Alliance, or CLA.  Your U.K. firm may be using them on a referral.  Read as much as you can on that site to acquaint yourself with the developing story.  It seems that CLA is getting a return of purchase funds as well as attorney's fees.  Something to ponder, when you are paying a commission.


----------



## dagger1

_[Merged.]_

Just received an email from MVC offering to allow purchases of “external” weeks from 2010 to May 17, 2018 to enroll their weeks with a Points purchase.


----------



## Theiggy

Haha just as I am reading same email Tapatalk sent me a notification that you posted this! I guess they are enrolling everyone now if you buy points. How much does 3000 points go for? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theiggy

Offer ends Sept 5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicolass

What are the terms?

Could you copy/paste the mail to this forum?


----------



## dagger1




----------



## dagger1

Buy 3000 points for one week enrollment, 4000 points for two weeks.


----------



## Theiggy

nicolass said:


> What are the terms?
> 
> Could you copy/paste the mail to this forum?



FYI I only own a resale purchased this year at MSC.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagger1

Don’t know the price, have to call to find out.


----------



## JIMinNC

It's the same offer that has been on the table since late May, and was also offered three or four other times since 2015. Here's the full email.


----------



## Fasttr

This promotion has been running for a while now.  They likely just wized up and figured they would make it more public.


----------



## JIMinNC

dagger1 said:


> Don’t know the price, have to call to find out.



These were the prices back in late May when the offer was made to us. Since we only have one EOY week that is not enrolled, we declined.

****The 3000 point package is as follows:


$41,880 at $13.96 a point. There are two different options on this package:


15% discount at $11.86 a point is a purchase price of $35,580 AND you will receive 3000 Destination points
OR


20% discount at $11.16 a point which is a purchase price of $33,480.00 (only discount)
**If you use our financing for 18 months we will deposit another 3000 Destination points in to your account. There is no pre-payment penalty with using our finance.



****The 4000 point package is as follows:


$55,840.00 at $13.96 per point. The incentives are below:



20% discount at $11.16 a point which is a purchase price of $44,640.00 AND 4000 Destination points
**If you use our financing for 18 months we will deposit another 4000 Destination points in to your account. There is no pre-payment penalty with using our finance.


----------



## nicolass

Wow - far to expencive.


----------



## dagger1

Way to rich for my blood...


----------



## Theiggy

No way! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JIMinNC

nicolass said:


> Wow - far to expencive.





dagger1 said:


> Way to rich for my blood...



It is expensive, but if you have one or more fairly high-point value un-enrolled week(s) and need/want a lot of Destination Points or to easily get to Presidential or Chairman's status, it's probably the cheapest path to take. It can result in a cost per point of well under $6/point, which is even lower than buying resale Destination Points.


----------



## Theiggy

JIMinNC said:


> It is expensive, but if you have one or more fairly high-point value un-enrolled week(s) and need/want a lot of Destination Points, it's probably the cheapest path to take. It can result in a cost per point of well under $6/point, which is even lower than buying resale destination points.



What’s the maint fee on 3k points? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fasttr

Theiggy said:


> What’s the maint fee on 3k points?


Currently $0.553 per point, so $1,659


----------



## JIMinNC

Theiggy said:


> What’s the maint fee on 3k points?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



$0.553 per point, or $1659.

Edit: Fasttr was "faster" than me!


----------



## Fasttr

JIMinNC said:


> $0.553 per point, or $1659.


We must have gone to the same school.  ;-)


----------



## Theiggy

I think my Surf Club gold ocean view gets about 3500 points? Does that sound right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fasttr

Theiggy said:


> I think my Surf Club gold ocean view gets about 3500 points? Does that sound right?


3075 is its a 2BR per StevenTing's chart here....  https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ufN5LoXo9b9eJhegQ326PFHBP8/edit#gid=917704386


----------



## JIMinNC

Theiggy said:


> I think my Surf Club gold ocean view gets about 3500 points? Does that sound right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



According to Steven Ting's spreadsheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ufN5LoXo9b9eJhegQ326PFHBP8/edit#gid=917704386

Surf Club Gold OV is 3075

Edit: Faster Again!


----------



## Theiggy

You two are in sync today !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazzap

So my 3 remaining unenrolled Resale weeks, which I bought for approx $8k total, I could enrol for an additional spend of only approx $77k = 5,500 x $13.96 (less discount, but plus extra MFs)
Wow, what a deal where do I sign up ?!!!


----------



## JoJo12

I am here at MOC for the first time in my 3BR legacy fixed week that I bought last year for $45k.  So I could buy another 2BR fixed week OR enroll my existing week.  I will take another week any day.


----------



## dioxide45

Nothing new to see here?


----------



## JIMinNC

They are indeed pricey. We are still intrigued by these post-2010 enrollment specials, but the high cost remains a barrier we have yet to be able to fully justify. It was easy to pass on this year's offer since we only have a single EOY Maui Ocean Club week to enroll, and an EOY week is an even more cost ineffective enrollment option with this promo. Had they cut the point buy to 1500 for an EOY we would have probably done it this year, but that's not part of the offer. You can enroll two EOY weeks for the 3000 points, but they won't cut it in half.

We've decided to wait until after our Feb/Mar 2019 Hawaii trip, and use that trip to help us to first better define what other EOY or EY Hawaii resale week(s) we might want in order to facilitate our Hawaii travel plans over the next 15-20 years. Once we determine that, and acquire those weeks (if any), we'll evaluate whatever enrollment offers come on the table after that point. I'm sure it will still be expensive, though, and that will be the major barrier to economic justification. Maybe we'll get lucky and GregT's prediction comes true that for the 10th anniversary of the DC in 2020 they offer some type of high-fee-based enrollment option for post-2010 external weeks. I ain't holding' my breath though for that one.


----------



## JIMinNC

Oh...and it might make sense for the OP or a moderator to fix the typo in the thread title...Points, not Ooints...to better facilitate future searches for this topic.


----------



## JanT

They're out of their minds!!!


----------



## dioxide45

JanT said:


> They're out of their minds!!!


Or they are genius. THey seem to do well with this, or they wouldn't continue to offer it every year. It must incent enough people to take them up on it.


----------



## JIMinNC

dioxide45 said:


> Or they are genius. THey seem to do well with this, or they wouldn't continue to offer it every year. It must incent enough people to take them up on it.



Yes, despite the cost, it can be a very tempting offer because it is about the only way to get access to a boatload of Destination Points now at anything approaching a "reasonable" cost (whatever "reasonable" means in the world of points).

Look at it this way, for someone with a Maui Ocean Club Lahaina/Napili villa 2BR OF Float week worth 7475 points, buying 3000 DPs at a cost of $34K or so instantly elevates you to Presidential level. If you paid $25K for that week resale, your total cost would be around $60K all-in with closing costs, etc. That's about $5.73 per point. At Marriott DP prices, that same 10,475 points would probably cost over $115K. Someone with two of those weeks, could buy 4000 points at a cost of about $45K. Added to the $50K cost of those two Maui weeks, the $95K total cost for 18,950 DPs is about $5/point, versus over $200K from MVC.

That's obviously an extreme example, but it's not hard to find other examples with only slightly worse numbers. In today's post 6/2010 world, there aren't many other ways to get boatloads of points that cheaply.


----------



## JanT

Well...very true.  It seems to be working well for them.  I really didn't mean to insult anyone who takes them up on the offer.  I understand a lot of people love the DC points program and when you break it down it makes sense for them.  It's just a bit too rich for my blood.  That being said, I'm happy for everyone who wants to and can take advantage of it.



dioxide45 said:


> Or they are genius. THey seem to do well with this, or they wouldn't continue to offer it every year. It must incent enough people to take them up on it.


----------



## SMB1

JIMinNC said:


> It is expensive, but if you have one or more fairly high-point value un-enrolled week(s) and need/want a lot of Destination Points or to easily get to Presidential or Chairman's status, it's probably the cheapest path to take. It can result in a cost per point of well under $6/point, which is even lower than buying resale Destination Points.



Agreed. This is what I did. I thought of it like a hybrid package. Got a great price on a platinum MOW on eBay. Wanted to enroll but couldn't. Got into this "special" offer for post 2010 weeks bought 3000 points for about 10.?? Per point. Averaged out to under $7 per point.


----------



## dioxide45

JanT said:


> Well...very true.  It seems to be working well for them.  I really didn't mean to insult anyone who takes them up on the offer.  I understand a lot of people love the DC points program and when you break it down it makes sense for them.  It's just a bit too rich for my blood.  That being said, I'm happy for everyone who wants to and can take advantage of it.


I certainly agree. Too expensive for us as well.


----------



## StevenTing

JIMinNC said:


> Yes, despite the cost, it can be a very tempting offer because it is about the only way to get access to a boatload of Destination Points now at anything approaching a "reasonable" cost (whatever "reasonable" means in the world of points).
> 
> Look at it this way, for someone with a Maui Ocean Club Lahaina/Napili villa 2BR OF Float week worth 7475 points, buying 3000 DPs at a cost of $34K or so instantly elevates you to Presidential level. If you paid $25K for that week resale, your total cost would be around $60K all-in with closing costs, etc. That's about $5.73 per point. At Marriott DP prices, that same 10,475 points would probably cost over $115K. Someone with two of those weeks, could buy 4000 points at a cost of about $45K. Added to the $50K cost of those two Maui weeks, the $95K total cost for 18,950 DPs is about $5/point, versus over $200K from MVC.
> 
> That's obviously an extreme example, but it's not hard to find other examples with only slightly worse numbers. In today's post 6/2010 world, there aren't many other ways to get boatloads of points that cheaply.



This is the exact pitch they tried on me. I bought my 2 Maui weeks for $68k.  They’re worth 21,000 points.  They want me to buy 4000 points to enroll both weeks for about another $44k.  I would then have an additional 25,000 points at a little under $4.50 per point.


----------



## GregT

All,

I had several conversations with the corporate sales group in Utah leading up to the September 5th deadline.  They were offering the promotion that has been well documented (ie, buy any of 1) Trust Points  2) Aruba Week or 3) St. Kitts Week and all my unenrolled weeks would get enrolled).

What was interesting was that they were insistent that this is the last time they would be offering this enrollment program.    I told them that I really needed to understand how the system was going to change post-Starwood acquisition before making any further purchases.   I still think Trust Points will be important to the cross-pollination of the systems, but need to see evidence before taking any further action.

They didn't have any information on what was planned, but did indicate that the talking points were all around "one big system", with "650,000 owners and 106 Vacation Clubs".  I don't know what that means, and I also think that there will be future opportunities to enroll our weeks.  

But I thought the insistence that this was the last time this particular program would be offered was interesting.

Best,

Greg


----------



## mjm1

Greg, thanks for the update. It will be interesting to see what enhancements/changes are made going forward. I’m sure the sales team is looking forward to hearing the details as many people may hold off on any further purchases until they know what the program will hold just like you did. Of course, they always seem to be changing things and that will likely continue, but this is another major change.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## taterhed

Thanks Greg.

Yes, if the momentum stops (everyone holding breath)............it just might take a pretty good nudge to get it going again.
I hope it's a good nudge (2010 kinda nudge).


----------



## jimwu921

just got off the phone with rep in headquarter. Took a good half hour to just get the price tag. I am interested but wants to wait for a better timing.....

3000 pts for 1 week
4000 pts for 2 weeks
5500 pts for 3-7 weeks

$10.18 per pts at 4000 level with $5000 discount paying with cash, total will be $35720. Per pt price drops to $8.93.

Incentive: 12000 plus points (different than regular point?) good for 3 year


----------



## frank808

jimwu921 said:


> just got off the phone with rep in headquarter. Took a good half hour to just get the price tag. I am interested but wants to wait for a better timing.....
> 
> 3000 pts for 1 week
> 4000 pts for 2 weeks
> 5500 pts for 3-7 weeks
> 
> $10.18 per pts at 4000 level with $5000 discount paying with cash, total will be $35720. Per pt price drops to $8.93.
> 
> Incentive: 12000 plus points (different than regular point?) good for 3 year



Points purchase is the same amount for enrollment of post 2010 weeks. The points price and incentives are higher than what I was given in July 2019. I was offered a 20% discount off the $14 dollars price and it came out to about $58k for 5000 points. Did not get a discount for paying cash and no bonus points. 

Those 12k plus points are worth at least $7200 so it would bring the price down to $28720 for 4k DC points at $7 a point. Cheapest price I have seen for direct purchase of DC points with enrollment of existing weeks yet. 

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## TXTortoise

OP, did you get a specific discount and bonus for 5500 points or same percentage and discounts as for 4000?


----------



## jmhpsu93

The Plus Points are how those bonus points show up in your MVC Destinations account, separate from your yearly allotments. 

When you consider the value of those 12K bonus points (~$7K+), I think you net down to about $7/point.  Still a little steep compared to under $5/point resale all-in right now, but if you have some valuable resale weeks with relatively low maintenance fees (which my gold MGV units are unfortunately NOT...) not a bad deal.


----------



## StevenTing

Still not incentive enough for me to bite.  Give me the option to pay $5,000 per week to enroll and I’m there.


----------



## Wahoo

StevenTing said:


> Still not incentive enough for me to bite.  Give me the option to pay $5,000 per week to enroll and I’m there.


For me I think the threshold to get me to bite would be more like $1000-$2000/week.


----------



## StevenTing

Wahoo said:


> For me I think the threshold to get me to bite would be more like $1000-$2000/week.


It needs to be enticing to MVC as well.  I don’t think they’d go that low.  I’m guessing the $5000 price would be equivalent to a 1000 point purchase once they factor in all costs and commissions.


----------



## jimwu921

TXTortoise said:


> OP, did you get a specific discount and bonus for 5500 points or same percentage and discounts as for 4000?



It was hard enough to get the price for 4000 level so I didnt pursue further. Did a rough extrapolation (0 --> 4000 pts, $14/pt --> $10.18/pt) and it shows going to 5500 level could drop the price per pt to about $8.75. Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## Fasttr

jimwu921 said:


> It was hard enough to get the price for 4000 level so I didnt pursue further. Did a rough extrapolation (0 --> 4000 pts, $14/pt --> $10.18/pt) and it shows going to 5500 level could drop the price per pt to about $8.75. Does that sound reasonable?


The $14.54 to $10.18 is a 30% discount. It’s unlikely they would discount in a linear fashion for more points purchased.

Historically the 4000 point scenario has gotten you a 20% discount plus other incentives, so the 30% discount quoted above is certainly more aggressive than in the past.


----------



## csalter2

I 


jimwu921 said:


> just got off the phone with rep in headquarter. Took a good half hour to just get the price tag. I am interested but wants to wait for a better timing.....
> 
> 3000 pts for 1 week
> 4000 pts for 2 weeks
> 5500 pts for 3-7 weeks
> 
> $10.18 per pts at 4000 level with $5000 discount paying with cash, total will be $35720. Per pt price drops to $8.93.
> 
> Incentive: 12000 plus points (different than regular point?) good for 3 year



Where is the week you are enrolling and what season is it in? What is it’s points value in the DC system?  That would have a lot to do with my thought consideration. If you’re bringing in a week with high DC point value, then it’s worth considering. You may wish to consider buying a week in Aruba, St. Kitts or Spain instead of straight points. You would pay less price per point if you bought a higher DC point value week. I went through the process and was going to buy a week 7 or 52 at St. Kitts for its higher point DC point value. It was way cheaper than buying points. In addition the more points for the higher value weeks brings the maintenance fee per point down.

What are plus points?

Something to consider.


----------



## Steve Fatula

I believe plus points are one time use points, i.e., not permanent or recurring. So, you use them, and they go away.


----------



## csalter2

Steve Fatula said:


> I believe plus points are one time use points, i.e., not permanent or recurring. So, you use them, and they go away.


Can they be banked or transferred?


----------



## Steve Fatula

I don't think they can be banked, they typically have a period they are good for. The OP says his were good for 3 years. Transferred? No idea, I would think not but am not sure.


----------



## Dean

jimwu921 said:


> just got off the phone with rep in headquarter. Took a good half hour to just get the price tag. I am interested but wants to wait for a better timing.....
> 
> 3000 pts for 1 week
> 4000 pts for 2 weeks
> 5500 pts for 3-7 weeks
> 
> $10.18 per pts at 4000 level with $5000 discount paying with cash, total will be $35720. Per pt price drops to $8.93.
> 
> Incentive: 12000 plus points (different than regular point?) good for 3 year


So you're looking to enroll 2 weeks?  I wonder what it would be to enroll those 2 weeks right now with an Aruba or St. Kitts purchase?


----------



## jimwu921

Dean said:


> So you're looking to enroll 2 weeks?  I wonder what it would be to enroll those 2 weeks right now with an Aruba or St. Kitts purchase?



That is a good question. I have 2.5 weeks (2 aruba surf gold and half grand chateau) and plan to push for only 4000 pts purchase. Other tugers have done it so should be no issue. I image the Aruba purchase offer will be in similar price range as 4000 pts (a platinum week for 2 week enrollment is at $37k+ from last year dp). Will follow up with them on that.


----------



## frank808

jimwu921 said:


> That is a good question. I have 2.5 weeks (2 aruba surf gold and half grand chateau) and plan to push for only 4000 pts purchase. Other tugers have done it so should be no issue. I image the Aruba purchase offer will be in similar price range as 4000 pts (a platinum week for 2 week enrollment is at $37k+ from last year dp). Will follow up with them on that.



With the 12000 DC point bonus with purchase of 4000 DC points it brings your true cost down to about $28k. Easily rent those 12k points @.60 each. 

Better buy to me than the weeks purchase at St. Kitts. But there will be a difference in MF. I would see how many years it would take to break even the $9k difference between the 4k DC points and the st Kitts week MF. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean

jimwu921 said:


> That is a good question. I have 2.5 weeks (2 aruba surf gold and half grand chateau) and plan to push for only 4000 pts purchase. Other tugers have done it so should be no issue. I image the Aruba purchase offer will be in similar price range as 4000 pts (a platinum week for 2 week enrollment is at $37k+ from last year dp). Will follow up with them on that.


I’ve seen 7.5 weeks (me), 8 weeks and 2 fractional for the price of one.  I personally haven’t seen indications of 2.5 for the price of 2 but I could see it happening.  Price for your level will likely be similar with an Aruba or St. Kitt’s purchase but it depends on what level you decide and they will do.  The more you pay up front the cheaper your dues will be on a per point basis but there’s the up front costs to factor in which can be a lot more.  Personally I’d check at least to know your options.  I’m guessing mind you but you’re likely looking at a Surf Dlub 2 BR Platinum GV or a 1 BR Ocean Club Platinum week or a higher view Gold week to quality.  Since all of your weeks have the potential for lockoff’s and trading (assuming GC is not a 1BR), that’s a potential $300-500 on average per year swing depending on exchange and lockoff volume and could be as much as $1000 a year if you were to lockoff and exchange everything.  IF you only lockoff and trade these GC week EOY it’s around $400 every 2 years.  But it also gives you options on your other weeks including change/cancelation fee waivers.  It’s not likely that is enough to justify enrollment on their own but the benefits add up, as do the cost.  Let us know how it goes and what you find out.


----------



## csalter2

I’m sorry, but if plus points are one time Destination points, the 12,000 (twelve thousand) seems like way more than is usually offered. It’s way out of alignment from offers I’ve read about. I


----------



## jimwu921

Said they are not licensed to sell Aruba weeks to OR residents. That is new to me  

The rep said buying points will be my best option since they rolled pricing back to launch date (I checked the history and it was $9.20 in 2010).



Dean said:


> I’ve seen 7.5 weeks (me), 8 weeks and 2 fractional for the price of one.  I personally haven’t seen indications of 2.5 for the price of 2 but I could see it happening.  Price for your level will likely be similar with an Aruba or St. Kitt’s purchase but it depends on what level you decide and they will do.  The more you pay up front the cheaper your dues will be on a per point basis but there’s the up front costs to factor in which can be a lot more.  Personally I’d check at least to know your options.  I’m guessing mind you but you’re likely looking at a Surf Dlub 2 BR Platinum GV or a 1 BR Ocean Club Platinum week or a higher view Gold week to quality.  Since all of your weeks have the potential for lockoff’s and trading (assuming GC is not a 1BR), that’s a potential $300-500 on average per year swing depending on exchange and lockoff volume and could be as much as $1000 a year if you were to lockoff and exchange everything.  IF you only lockoff and trade these GC week EOY it’s around $400 every 2 years.  But it also gives you options on your other weeks including change/cancelation fee waivers.  It’s not likely that is enough to justify enrollment on their own but the benefits add up, as do the cost.  Let us know how it goes and what you find out.


----------



## Dean

jimwu921 said:


> Said they are not licensed to sell Aruba weeks to OR residents. That is new to me
> 
> The rep said buying points will be my best option since they rolled pricing back to launch date. What was the price back then?


But there are other ways to get it done.  It’s not about where you live but where you are when you sign that’s the issue.  Can you gets mail and notary in a different state?  Also, you can contact Aruba directly though I suspect the rules are the same.  It’s non uncommon that timeshares aren’t licensed to sell in all states.


----------



## Steve Fatula

csalter2 said:


> I’m sorry, but if plus points are one time Destination points, the 12,000 (twelve thousand) seems like way more than is usually offered. It’s way out of alignment from offers I’ve read about. I



Yes, I agree.


----------



## jimwu921

Can the plus points be rented and transferred to other owners? Or you will have to book for them?



frank808 said:


> With the 12000 DC point bonus with purchase of 4000 DC points it brings your true cost down to about $28k. Easily rent those 12k points @.60 each.


----------



## csalter2

jimwu921 said:


> Can the plus points be rented and transferred to other owners? Or you will have to book for them?



See post #13 above.


----------



## Fasttr

jimwu921 said:


> The rep said buying points will be my best option since they rolled pricing back to launch date (I checked the history and it was $9.20 in 2010).


And that $9.20 was the rack rate, that they discounted down from there.


----------



## GregT

All,

Yes I was offered the 5,500 Trust Points at $9.20 per point.  I was offered 16,400 Bonus Points that are useable over a 3 year period.

Interesting to see a little variety in the offers.   They are also offering an Aruba 2BR OS for $41K with 4,000 Bonus Points.

Best,

Greg


----------



## TXTortoise

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Yes I was offered the 5,500 Trust Points at $9.20 per point.  I was offered 16,400 Bonus Points that are useable over a 3 year period.
> 
> Interesting to see a little variety in the offers.   They are also offering an Aruba 2BR OS for $41K with 4,000 Bonus Points.


Greg, when was your offer?


----------



## csalter2

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Yes I was offered the 5,500 Trust Points at $9.20 per point.  I was offered 16,400 Bonus Points that are useable over a 3 year period.
> 
> Interesting to see a little variety in the offers.   They are also offering an Aruba 2BR OS for $41K with 4,000 Bonus Points.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



So 50k for 5500 DC points w/16,4000 Bonus points or 41k for an OS Aruba unit worth 4075 DC points w/4,000 Bonus Points. MF is .60  for DC points and .47 for Aruba.


----------



## Dean

csalter2 said:


> So 50k for 5500 DC points w/16,4000 Bonus points or 41k for an OS Aruba unit worth 4075 DC points w/4,000 Bonus Points. MF is .60  for DC points and .47 for Aruba.


If it's Ocean Club it's actually 4425 pts I believe.  At least the was my offer and that of someone else last year.  I know it's different than what's listed on VacationPoint Exchange but it makes sense that OC would be higher than SC for Aruba.


----------



## GregT

TXTortoise said:


> Greg, when was your offer?


It was two days ago -- it was Aruba Surf Club for 2BR OS worth 4,075.  

Best,

Greg


----------



## Travelmore

Greg, How many weeks would you be able to enroll with the Aruba Surf Club purchase?


----------



## GregT

Travelmore said:


> Greg, How many weeks would you be able to enroll with the Aruba Surf Club purchase?


Up to 7 weeks....I didn't pursue and I'm sure I could have enrolled everything.  I'm waiting to see what they do with Vistana weeks, but it is a crap shoot at this point.

Best,

Greg


----------



## frank808

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Yes I was offered the 5,500 Trust Points at $9.20 per point. I was offered 16,400 Bonus Points that are useable over a 3 year period.
> 
> Interesting to see a little variety in the offers. They are also offering an Aruba 2BR OS for $41K with 4,000 Bonus Points.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


Price per point was better than July 2019. Mine was $11.18 or so for 5000 DC points. 5000 bonus points if I financed it for 18 months. 

Greg, were the bonus points given without financing the purchase? 

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## csalter2

GregT said:


> It was two days ago -- it was Aruba Surf Club for 2BR OS worth 4,075.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



So Greg,

You didn’t think you could use any additional timeshare units to your repertoire?  I’m so amazed at the amount of time you have and the variety of systems you own. Do you use most of that time or rent a great deal of it to offset maintenance fees?


----------



## TXTortoise

csalter2 said:


> So Greg,
> 
> You didn’t think you could use any additional timeshare units to your repertoire? ☺ I’m so amazed at the amount of time you have and the variety of systems you own. Do you use most of that time or rent a great deal of it to offset maintenance fees?


I always just figured Greg had his own booking site for his extended to use, e.g., GregWorld.com.


----------



## jimwu921

Got rep on the phone today again for aruba purchase.

Surf club gold OS $31,300 (3500 DC) + 3000 bonus points for 2 weeks
Surf club platinum OS $41,500 (4075 DC) + 5000 bonus points for 3-7 weeks

similar to what GregT got. If my Vistana weeks can be included in the enrollment then platinum is the way to go....



csalter2 said:


> So 50k for 5500 DC points w/16,4000 Bonus points or 41k for an OS Aruba unit worth 4075 DC points w/4,000 Bonus Points. MF is .60  for DC points and .47 for Aruba.


----------



## elked12

My Surf Club Gold OS gets 3075 points??


----------



## GregT

csalter2 said:


> So Greg,
> 
> You didn’t think you could use any additional timeshare units to your repertoire? ☺ I’m so amazed at the amount of time you have and the variety of systems you own. Do you use most of that time or rent a great deal of it to offset maintenance fees?



You are right, I really don't need any more of these things -- I rent three MOC weeks and the HHV week to cover most/all of the MF costs.  And then I use the others!!!  But I really can't come up with a reason to buy Trust Points, nor would I ever really redeem the MOC weeks for points anyway, so the enrollment offer just doesn't work at this time for me.  I still think there will be an amnesty program, either on the 10 year anniversary (next month) or when they roll out the Vistana/Marriott overlay.    Interesting stuff....

Best,

Greg


----------



## csalter2

jimwu921 said:


> Got rep on the phone today again for aruba purchase.
> 
> Surf club gold OS $31,300 (3500 DC) + 3000 bonus points for 2 weeks
> Surf club platinum OS $41,500 (4075 DC) + 5000 bonus points for 3-7 weeks
> 
> similar to what GregT got. If my Vistana weeks can be included in the enrollment then platinum is the way to go....



Well, that’s if and when Vistana is put into the DC program.
I find it interesting that your offer includes 1000 more bonus points than Greg T’s.


----------



## frank808

jimwu921 said:


> Got rep on the phone today again for aruba purchase.
> 
> Surf club gold OS $31,300 (3500 DC) + 3000 bonus points for 2 weeks
> Surf club platinum OS $41,500 (4075 DC) + 5000 bonus points for 3-7 weeks
> 
> similar to what GregT got. If my Vistana weeks can be included in the enrollment then platinum is the way to go....



Cheapest I have seen for enrollment of 3-7 weeks. $38500 if you subtract the value of the 5k dc points. About $5500 a week to enroll 7 weeks. 

Were the 5000 dc points bonus contingent on financing? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## csodjd

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Yes I was offered the 5,500 Trust Points at $9.20 per point.  I was offered 16,400 Bonus Points that are useable over a 3 year period.
> 
> Interesting to see a little variety in the offers.   They are also offering an Aruba 2BR OS for $41K with 4,000 Bonus Points.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


Anyone try a counter offer? Thanks, I appreciate the offer, if you can get it down to $7.50/pt and we can probably make a deal.


----------



## csalter2

csodjd said:


> Anyone try a counter offer? Thanks, I appreciate the offer, if you can get it down to $7.50/pt and we can probably make a deal.



‘You can always counter. Of course, if they feel you’re serious in purchasing, they do try to work with you. This has been my experience. I’m sure they have their limit, but you should have yours and try to get them as close to you’re as possible. I worked with my salesman for about 4 months before we could iron things out. In fact I started about this time a couple of years ago. We came to a final agreement in August or September. Also, it’s important to realize Marriott can have specials at any time and summer is prime time for their specials so don’t be surprised if an offer changes. Mine changed a few times with each getting better and better. So my suggestion is to ask and negotiate as much as possible. This may be a great time for them to listen since the economy is in the tank.


----------



## csodjd

csalter2 said:


> ‘You can always counter. Of course, if they feel you’re serious in purchasing, they do try to work with you. This has been my experience. I’m sure they have their limit, but you should have yours and try to get them as close to you’re as possible. I worked with my salesman for about 4 months before we could iron things out. In fact I started about this time a couple of years ago. We came to a final agreement in August or September. Also, it’s important to realize Marriott can have specials at any time and summer is prime time for their specials so don’t be surprised if an offer changes. Mine changed a few times with each getting better and better. So my suggestion is to ask and negotiate as much as possible. This may be a great time for them to listen since the economy is in the tank.


A general rule of negotiating is never begin a negotiation unless you are pretty certain you know as much or more than the other guy. Anyone visiting here probably has the data they need to already know going in what they OUGHT to be able to get the salesperson down to. If approached with patience, most of the time you'll get that price. But, if not, the other general rule of negotiating is you have to be willing to walk away. If you aren't, you are behind the eight-ball at the word go. That's why they ask questions at the start like, "if I give you a good price, are you prepared to buy today?" If you say yes, they already have you against the wall, because now you've all but given up the fear they have that you'll walk.


----------



## csalter2

csodjd said:


> A general rule of negotiating is never begin a negotiation unless you are pretty certain you know as much or more than the other guy. Anyone visiting here probably has the data they need to already know going in what they OUGHT to be able to get the salesperson down to. If approached with patience, most of the time you'll get that price. But, if not, the other general rule of negotiating is you have to be willing to walk away. If you aren't, you are behind the eight-ball at the word go. That's why they ask questions at the start like, "if I give you a good price, are you prepared to buy today?" If you say yes, they already have you against the wall, because now you've all but given up the fear they have that you'll walk.



Well, like all rules, there are exceptions. I have no problems with walking. I always have a pretty good idea of the prices for things I’m going to buy. I have no problem with them asking about giving me a fair price or not. If you want to buy you will. If you’re not, then you won’t. I have always bought my Marriott timeshares while at my home. I make the rules about my money and if and when I’m going to spend it. I’ve gotten pretty good deals too.


----------



## hangloose

GregT said:


> You are right, I really don't need any more of these things -- I rent three MOC weeks and the HHV week to cover most/all of the MF costs.  And then I use the others!!!  But I really can't come up with a reason to buy Trust Points, nor would I ever really redeem the MOC weeks for points anyway, so the enrollment offer just doesn't work at this time for me.  I still think there will be an amnesty program, either on the 10 year anniversary (next month) or when they roll out the Vistana/Marriott overlay.    Interesting stuff....
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Same thought as me.  My two Hawaii weeks are my only ones not enrolled.  While I would love to have them enrolled with the same flexibility and options as my other three MVCI weeks, reality is I will either use those weeks or rent them.  Trading them in for DC Pts...is not likely to happen frequently.  Although in hind sight, would have been nice this year..with COVID.  I'm waiting for an amnesty program.  It will happen eventually....and given profits are down now...this is likely a good time to easily ramp up MVCI profits without much work.   I cannot imagine they will be selling much through EOY, given resort closures and current financial situation for many.  Even those with the discretionary funds, are likely holding their money or investing elsewhere.  A quick amnesty would drive easy money for MVCI with basically just an IT flip of a field for 'enrolled'.   I think it would need to be at $5k/wk or under.


----------



## TXTortoise

hangloose said:


> I think it would need to be at $5k/wk or under.



I doubt they would go below $5k, but it struck me that for those that have seven weeks, the Aruba hybrid numbers mentioned above prices out close to that.  That said, few have that many weeks they need/want to enroll.  

I also wonder if they'll do something that prices the enrollment fee based on the number of points the enrolled week gets, e.g., $5000 for a Maui 2BR OF might have some appeal, but wouldn't be viable for a week with a lot less points.  All depends on one's usage, as usual.   

Since I own fixed weeks, having the ability to convert to points for 2021 would be a nice option, since Interval is the only option if a lockdown does occur again.  No rebooking those. ;-(


----------



## rifralex

jimwu921 said:


> just got off the phone with rep in headquarter. Took a good half hour to just get the price tag. I am interested but wants to wait for a better timing.....
> 
> 3000 pts for 1 week
> 4000 pts for 2 weeks
> 5500 pts for 3-7 weeks
> 
> $10.18 per pts at 4000 level with $5000 discount paying with cash, total will be $35720. Per pt price drops to $8.93.
> 
> Incentive: 12000 plus points (different than regular point?) good for 3 year


Hi Jimwu921, I have a question please. I am chairman level for Marriott Vacation Club Points. What is it that you describe when you say 3000 pts for 1 week? 
Thank you for your help. Rifralex


----------



## csalter2

hangloose said:


> Same thought as me.  My two Hawaii weeks are my only ones not enrolled.  While I would love to have them enrolled with the same flexibility and options as my other three MVCI weeks, reality is I will either use those weeks or rent them.  Trading them in for DC Pts...is not likely to happen frequently.  Although in hind sight, would have been nice this year..with COVID.  I'm waiting for an amnesty program.  It will happen eventually....and given profits are down now...this is likely a good time to easily ramp up MVCI profits without much work.   I cannot imagine they will be selling much through EOY, given resort closures and current financial situation for many.  Even those with the discretionary funds, are likely holding their money or investing elsewhere.  A quick amnesty would drive easy money for MVCI with basically just an IT flip of a field for 'enrolled'.   I think it would need to be at $5k/wk or under.



I’m not sure what type of Anniversary enrollment celebration you guys think is going to happen, but I have been reading a lot of very, very wishful thinking here. If they are charging over $30,000 to enroll one week, why in the world would they go down to under $5000 per week? To get your week back? I don’t believe they’d do that even in these hard times. I’m thinking for the Vistana properties they may have a great offering. Time will tell.


----------



## vacationtime1

csalter2 said:


> I’m not sure what type of Anniversary enrollment celebration you guys think is going to happen, but I have been reading a lot of very, very wishful thinking here. If the are charging over $30,000 to enroll one week, why in the world would they go down to under $5000 per week? To get your week back? I don’t believe they’d do that even in these hard times. I’m thinking for the Vistana properties they may have a great offering. Time will tell.


+1 -- especially the part about wishful thinking here.

The Marriott/Vistana timeshare integration would be the logical time for any fundamental changes in pricing.  Enrolling additional Marriott units now would be small change compared to the Vistana owners and properties (as well as Marriott owners who want into Vistana inventory) that can be monetized by enrollment fees whenever the integration is announced.


----------



## Dean

hangloose said:


> Same thought as me.  My two Hawaii weeks are my only ones not enrolled.  While I would love to have them enrolled with the same flexibility and options as my other three MVCI weeks, reality is I will either use those weeks or rent them.  Trading them in for DC Pts...is not likely to happen frequently.  Although in hind sight, would have been nice this year..with COVID.  I'm waiting for an amnesty program.  It will happen eventually....and given profits are down now...this is likely a good time to easily ramp up MVCI profits without much work.   I cannot imagine they will be selling much through EOY, given resort closures and current financial situation for many.  Even those with the discretionary funds, are likely holding their money or investing elsewhere.  A quick amnesty would drive easy money for MVCI with basically just an IT flip of a field for 'enrolled'.   I think it would need to be at $5k/wk or under.


I can't imagine they're ever going to get to the level you're suggesting or even anywhere near that level.  If they do the entire system likely isn't viable going forward anyway.  But if that's all that would get you to participate, there's no harm in wishing.  I just wouldn't put much time or effort into it as it's almost certainly going to be wasted.  For those who do want to join, waiting and hoping has it's own risk and costs and probably isn't helpful other than maybe on the Vistana type situations.


----------



## Travelmore

Does anyone know when the current enrollment offer ends?

Thanks


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

Travelmore said:


> Does anyone know when the current enrollment offer ends?
> 
> Thanks




They may provide a date but if history is correct the offer is always there (behind the scenes) or it will be offered again at some time as it has been in the past....

I went to a presentation back in January and I told the sales person what I was looking for and he said that the offer was no longer available.  When I got up to leave he asked me to wait a minute and came back with the offer I was inquiring about (i.e. activating Marriott weeks purchase after 6/2010).

I ended up declining as I didn't feel it worthwhile unless I had at least six weeks to activate to reduce the enrollment cost per week.

Based upon that I feel that the enrollment offer is always available as a last ditch effort by them before you leave the presentation.




.



.


----------



## jimwu921

Surf club DP chart here and there is no 3075 gold OS unit.


elked12 said:


> My Surf Club Gold OS gets 3075 points??



This offer is to enroll resale weeks into MVC point system. If you own only points then this is not for you. Details here.


rifralex said:


> Hi Jimwu921, I have a question please. I am chairman level for Marriott Vacation Club Points. What is it that you describe when you say 3000 pts for 1 week?
> Thank you for your help. Rifralex



My offer is until the end of this month.


Travelmore said:


> Does anyone know when the current enrollment offer ends?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## csalter2

jimwu921 said:


> Surf club DP chart here and there is no 3075 gold OS unit.
> 
> 
> *Those are points to stay at the resort. They are not the amount of points that the unit you own there will give you to stay at other resorts. Use this link to see how many DP points you will get and you will see the 3075 Gold OS unit at Surf Club.  https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/u/0/d/1JCC8PxvfcjBVUdW710Oz68ewcUfH5pbQjVgNySGJPwY/htmlview*


----------



## csalter2

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Yes I was offered the 5,500 Trust Points at $9.20 per point.  I was offered 16,400 Bonus Points that are useable over a 3 year period.
> 
> Interesting to see a little variety in the offers.   They are also offering an Aruba 2BR OS for $41K with 4,000 Bonus Points.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Greg,

It just occurred to me that the anniversary special that you were looking for is the 2010 roll back to $9.20 per point. Marriott went retro on the price for its anniversary special.


----------



## csalter2

jimwu921 said:


> just got off the phone with rep in headquarter. Took a good half hour to just get the price tag. I am interested but wants to wait for a better timing.....
> 
> 3000 pts for 1 week
> 4000 pts for 2 weeks
> 5500 pts for 3-7 weeks
> 
> $10.18 per pts at 4000 level with $5000 discount paying with cash, total will be $35720. Per pt price drops to $8.93.
> 
> Incentive: 12000 plus points (different than regular point?) good for 3 year



‘As I was reading your post again, it hit me that you said your rep was at headquarters. Headquarters where? Do you know? I did my last purchase with headquarters in Utah and the rep sold me Aruba or I could have bought St. Kitts from him. I’m not sure what’s going on.


----------



## DanCali

I agree with the posters here that the only enticing thing would be a price to enroll the week without attaching the purchase or more points to the deal. I don't see MVC doing this with their stock back at $80 (went as low as $30), but under the right circumstances that deal will eventually come too.

My thinking about (not) purchasing points is as follows:

1) With so many Hawaii weeks in the trust, maintenance fees on trust points are too expensive. Even after the MVC skim, my weeks convert at 45c per point versus 60c(?) for trust points.

2) I don't own points but am enrolled in points. By being enrolled, I can usually rent as many as I want from other owners at 60-65 cents per point (owners who rent points from converted weeks still make a nice profit at that level). That's pretty much the cost of the maintenance fees without the hefty upfront cost. Yes, there is some risk of fraud with point transfer, and you cannot bank those points, but if the choice is to pay $35K + 60c in maintenance fees or just 60c-65c to rent points when you need them (albeit with some risks), I'd choose the latter.

3) Buying points up front is a cost you can never recover, but it can be quantified as follows. If you pay $11/point and you can resell them a week later for $3/point (the buyer would also pay MVC a fee of $3/point so they can use them, but you don't get that) then you lose $8/point, or around $25K for 3000 points. So personally I would be happy to pay Marriott even $5,000 to enroll a single
week without buying points. I might even offer them $10K for 1 week and see if they bite. And if they don't take $10K to just change a flag in a computer that just tells me how much more selling points is worth to them. There is no other "investment" where you lose 80% a week after you buy it, not even the infamous "car off the lot" example - so I just can't bring myself to do that. And I'm not looking to have the "timeshare is not an investment" discussion - to me it's an asset that I'd buy and it depreciates 80%  on my personal balance sheet once I can't rescind.

4) The resale value of points can be further damaged by Marriott by their raising of the fee to reuse secondary market points. Every time they raise that fee (which was $1/point in 2011 and now it's $3/point) that arguably hurt resale value more.


----------



## csodjd

DanCali said:


> 2) I don't own points but am enrolled in points. By being enrolled, I can usually rent as many as I want from other owners at 60-65 cents per point (owners who rent points from converted weeks still make a nice profit at that level). That's pretty much the cost of the maintenance fees without the hefty upfront cost. Yes, there is some risk of fraud with point transfer, and you cannot bank those points, but if the choice is to pay $35K + 60c in maintenance fees or just 60c-65c to rent points when you need them (albeit with some risks), I'd choose the latter.


How'd you get weeks enrolled without buying points? I have two EOY weeks, but to enroll them they want me to buy 3000 points, making it very cost ineffective. But, yes, I'd love to eligible to rent points.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

csodjd said:


> How'd you get weeks enrolled without buying points? I have two EOY weeks, but to enroll them they want me to buy 3000 points, making it very cost ineffective. But, yes, I'd love to eligible to rent points.





All weeks purchased prior to June 20th, 2010 are eligible to be enrolled for a very low fee.  Once these weeks are sold then the enrollment is null and void to the subsequent buyer.



.


----------



## frank808

TheTimeTraveler said:


> All weeks purchased prior to June 20th, 2010 are eligible to be enrolled for a very low fee. Once these weeks are sold then the enrollment is null and void to the subsequent buyer.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Actually pre June 2010 eligible weeks can be enrolled for no cost by watching a webinar event. I have read some have been able to enroll for no cost by attending a sales presentation.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MICROZE

csodjd said:


> How'd you get weeks enrolled without buying points? I have two EOY weeks, but to enroll them they want me to buy 3000 points, making it very cost ineffective. But, yes, I'd love to eligible to rent points.


We enrolled our resale Ko'Olina 2BR-IV [4025-DCP] in Dec-2010 and paid a fee $1495 [$595-Enrollment + $900-Penalty].
In Dec 2011 when we purchased 2500-DCP Marriott credited us back the $595 Enrollment-Fee.

In general we are not fans of owning points due to the High-MF/Point
We found the best value was a Hybrid purchase Week + Points which averaged out the Cost/Point to ~$6.50.

The best offer we saw was a Hybrid-Purchase *[15100-DCP]* that qualified for *Chairman's-Club* + *Titanium* for as long as we owned it with *LOW-MF*.
1-Week Marriott Residence-Club, Tahoe [3BR Fixed-WK52]: 12100-DCP for ~$50K with a Maintenance-Fee of $1500/Year
12 x Interests of 250-Points = 3000-DCP for ~$30K with a MF of $1800/Year
This was a *steep price $80K* so we passed, however, looking back it was very tempting as it would save us ~$6K/Year in MF.


----------



## DanCali

MICROZE said:


> We enrolled our resale Ko'Olina 2BR-IV [4025-DCP] in Dec-2010 and paid a fee $1495 [$595-Enrollment + $900-Penalty].
> In Dec 2011 when we purchased 2500-DCP Marriott credited us back the $595 Enrollment-Fee.
> 
> In general we are not fans of owning points due to the High-MF/Point
> We found the best value was a Hybrid purchase Week + Points which averaged out the Cost/Point to ~$6.50.
> 
> The best offer we saw was a Hybrid-Purchase *[15100-DCP]* that qualified for *Chairman's-Club* + *Titanium* for as long as we owned it with *LOW-MF*.
> 1-Week Marriott Residence-Club, Tahoe [3BR Fixed-WK52]: 12100-DCP for ~$50K with a Maintenance-Fee of $1500/Year
> 12 x Interests of 250-Points = 3000-DCP for ~$30K with a MF of $1800/Year
> This was a *steep price $80K* so we passed, however, looking back it was very tempting as it would save us ~$6K/Year in MF.




But even if one were to consider the "hybrid offer" (where Marriott offers you 3000+ points plus a resale week at a "reasonable" price that is enrolled in points at closing) it seems you can achieve the same outcome by buying that same week on the resale market and then taking Marriott up on the offer the OP mentioned when you go to the next Owner Update (i.e., buy points and enroll the resale week you already have in your account). That way, at least you can control buying the week at the "true" resale price and Marriott won't profit on that transaction too.

It's a different perspective when you can really buy something at fair/market value. I bought our first 4 timeshares between 2009 and 2011 and if I sold all 4 today I'd probably recover over 90% of what I paid. In the meantime we've had almost 10+ years of great vacations and I feel like we did ok (I'm ignoring the opportunity cost that investing that money in stocks would have tripled it since then - but that's an opportunity cost that merits consideration too when you spend tens of thousands of dollars). It's hard to come out ahead when you spend $80K up front for something that may be worth $30K when you try to sell it. You did the right thing by walking away...

I've been in a quite a few sales pitches and most sales people do a masterful job at pushing all the right buttons to getting you to say "yes". I understand why people buy and we were close to signing the dotted line more than once. What keeps the money in my pocket is remembering that what you buy from them is worth 50%-80% less on the resale market. Something that is truly wonderful doesn't depreciate that fast. I own 10 year old electronics that depreciated slower than a timeshare bought directly from MVC depreciates in the week after you buy it...


----------



## Dean

MICROZE said:


> We enrolled our resale Ko'Olina 2BR-IV [4025-DCP] in Dec-2010 and paid a fee $1495 [$595-Enrollment + $900-Penalty].
> In Dec 2011 when we purchased 2500-DCP Marriott credited us back the $595 Enrollment-Fee.
> 
> In general we are not fans of owning points due to the High-MF/Point
> We found the best value was a Hybrid purchase Week + Points which averaged out the Cost/Point to ~$6.50.
> 
> The best offer we saw was a Hybrid-Purchase *[15100-DCP]* that qualified for *Chairman's-Club* + *Titanium* for as long as we owned it with *LOW-MF*.
> 1-Week Marriott Residence-Club, Tahoe [3BR Fixed-WK52]: 12100-DCP for ~$50K with a Maintenance-Fee of $1500/Year
> 12 x Interests of 250-Points = 3000-DCP for ~$30K with a MF of $1800/Year
> This was a *steep price $80K* so we passed, however, looking back it was very tempting as it would save us ~$6K/Year in MF.


I believe some focus too much on the up front costs and lose sight of the long term costs.  I believe one should look at the balance.  I will point out that the Titanium status has never been a guarantee and that maintenance fees can change over time and might do so at different rates.  


DanCali said:


> But even if one were to consider the "hybrid offer" (where Marriott offers you 3000+ points plus a resale week at a "reasonable" price that is enrolled in points at closing) it seems you can achieve the same outcome by buying that same week on the resale market and then taking Marriott up on the offer the OP mentioned when you go to the next Owner Update (i.e., buy points and enroll the resale week you already have in your account). That way, at least you can control buying the week at the "true" resale price and Marriott won't profit on that transaction too.
> 
> It's a different perspective when you can really buy something at fair/market value. I bought our first 4 timeshares between 2009 and 2011 and if I sold all 4 today I'd probably recover over 90% of what I paid. In the meantime we've had almost 10+ years of great vacations and I feel like we did ok (I'm ignoring the opportunity cost that investing that money in stocks would have tripled it since then - but that's an opportunity cost that merits consideration too when you spend tens of thousands of dollars). It's hard to come out ahead when you spend $80K up front for something that may be worth $30K when you try to sell it. You did the right thing by walking away...
> 
> I've been in a quite a few sales pitches and most sales people do a masterful job at pushing all the right buttons to getting you to say "yes". I understand why people buy and we were close to signing the dotted line more than once. What keeps the money in my pocket is remembering that what you buy from them is worth 50%-80% less on the resale market. Something that is truly wonderful doesn't depreciate that fast. I own 10 year old electronics that depreciated slower than a timeshare bought directly from MVC depreciates in the week after you buy it...


I agree with all your points but I think there are some other considerations.  Historically those weeks you buy resale have to be in your account by the start of the promotion so one might have to wait an extra year, depending on timing, to enroll private purchases even if the option does come around next year.  That has risk including that the program may change and that costs likely will increase.  Buying on your own does give you more control of the price, resort(s) and season.  For those that have looked at hybrid purchases and been able to negotiate a good week for the "resale portion" I believe have gotten good prices for the options in some cases, like Platinum Ocean Pointe, so it's worth comparing.  It's also possible one can get a better price on the retail portion in some cases with a hybrid purchase over just buying to enroll, YMMV.  I think a Hybrid purchase works best for one looking to get into the system in a big way or needing to add quite a number of points.  There is an economy of scale as the price to enroll 7 weeks isn't overly dramatic compared to the price for one week.  Knowing what I know now and if I were starting from scratch, I could see adding 7 high point, high value, low fee (compared to points) weeks then enrolling or going with a fractional enrolled.  Regardless I think the weeks are usually best when they're something you can and likely will use outside of points.

I feel very strongly that one should consider the up front costs including the TVM & Opportunity costs.  But I will point out that it's not simply a compound earnings comparison since if one didn't own they'd need to pay in some way to replace those vacations secured with the purchase in question.  I'd also point out that one should buy to use, not to resale so what it's worth to sell isn't a core part of the equation.  You should get your money back with interest in the usage in some combination of savings and additional enjoyment.  For example, if you pay roughly the same for a 2 BR for a week compared to a hotel room or 2 of similar quality on cash, you didn't save any money, you actually lost because of the up front payment and ongoing commitment.  But you did potentially get a lot more for your money.


----------



## DanCali

So notwithstanding stuff I wrote earlier in this thread about my dislike of the idea of buying points (will summarize reasons below) I anticipate getting one of these offers on an upcoming vacation next month. 

Curious here what people would do and the rationale. Would like to hear other thoughts. Maybe I am missing something...

So here is the situation:

1) I am currently enrolled in points with Executive level
2) I have one post-2010 week that, if could get into Destinations, along with a ~3000 point purchase would get me to Chairman's.

My list of Pros:

1) Would be nice to have the ability to convert my 2010 week to points. It has a good point value.
2) Dollar rental value of the unenrolled week vs one of my enrolled weeks is about 20% more, but it would covert to about 45% more in points. So, if I want to convert weeks to points, it's a better option.

My current list of cons:

1) MF on purchased points very high. I can already rent points from others at rates almost equal to point MF.
2) Post 2010 week has great dollar rental value (slightly better than renting out the points it would convert to)
3) Upfront cost of purchased points versus their resale value implies immediate loss of 70%-80% on a ~$30K "investment"
4) Point resale value can be further devalued by Marriott whenever they want (e.g. by raising price to re-enroll resale points into the system)
5) Chainman vs. Executive  - should I care? Is that worth a $30K expense? I don't see such a big difference in benefits, especially since I am already Titanium Bonvoy and expect to retain that status.


----------



## Dean

DanCali said:


> So notwithstanding stuff I wrote earlier in this thread about my dislike of the idea of buying points (will summarize reasons below) I anticipate getting one of these offers on an upcoming vacation next month.
> 
> Curious here what people would do and the rationale. Would like to hear other thoughts. Maybe I am missing something...
> 
> So here is the situation:
> 
> 1) I am currently enrolled in points with Executive level
> 2) I have one post-2010 week that, if could get into Destinations, along with a ~3000 point purchase would get me to Chairman's.
> 
> My list of Pros:
> 
> 1) Would be nice to have the ability to convert my 2010 week to points. It has a good point value.
> 2) Dollar rental value of the unenrolled week vs one of my enrolled weeks is about 20% more, but it would covert to about 45% more in points. So, if I want to convert weeks to points, it's a better option.
> 
> My current list of cons:
> 
> 1) MF on purchased points very high. I can already rent points from others at rates almost equal to point MF.
> 2) Post 2010 week has great dollar rental value (slightly better than renting out the points it would convert to)
> 3) Upfront cost of purchased points versus their resale value implies immediate loss of 70%-80% on a ~$30K "investment"
> 4) Point resale value can be further devalued by Marriott whenever they want (e.g. by raising price to re-enroll resale points into the system)
> 5) Chainman vs. Executive  - should I care? Is that worth a $30K expense? I don't see such a big difference in benefits, especially since I am already Titanium Bonvoy and expect to retain that status.


From a short term cost and benefit standpoint it likely doesn't make sense for you and it some ways, it didn't for me either.  I enrolled 7.5 weeks for a $47K purchase of a 3 BR Platinum Aruba week, a week I'll use anyway.  I was already chairman so that didn't play into it for me.  But it sets me up to split my ownership into 2 different accounts from a legacy standpoint and gives me some additional options and the ability of a lot more points, points I'll use routinely starting in 3-4 years.  I don't think chairman's give you a lot of benefit in your sitution but it does give some.  It gives you a small additional discount on rentals and short notice points reservations and an extra month to bank.  It also gives you access to ThirdHome, not that I think that's a great option but some feel it can be in the right situation.  It also will likely lock you in to Chairman's club as there is rumors of an increase in requirements for that level and possibly even a higher level still coming.  Were I in your situation I'd likely give it a year or 2 and see what happens with Vistana and any options there.  It be a shame to see you make a big purchase only to be effectively locked out of enrollment with Vistana later.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Well, dislike of idea of buying points is based on whatever is most important to you. If it's dollars ONLY, then, don't do it. Many of us points owners do it for other reasons. After all, if the ONLY criteria for buying a car was price, who would ever buy an expensive sportscar? I believe only you can answer your own question based on the pros and cons you have learned about. What I would do doesn't matter much (or shouldn't). But still.... There is very little benefit for charimans level, I would definitely *not* do it for that. It's a non factor to me. So, it is a CON to me just as you have it. However, presidential does have a lot of tangible benefits, so, would be a PRO if you changed your request to presidential. 

Another PRO would be avoiding various fees such as lockoff, MVCI trading in II, another II account. Those would be extra fees as they are now when you are not enrolled. Another PRO is what has happened with enrolled weeks owner and the virus, more options with all these pandemic issues such as free retrades.

I would point out on your renting points claim that some here really don't trust or like renting from others (I would never ever do it myself). If that doesn't bother you, keep it on your CON list.

Your #2 CON, is fine during non pandemic years, but, wasn't so great a deal for those renters out there this year. Kind of hurt bad in some cases.

Obvious PRO is flexibility, part week reservations, saving on airfares, etc. But that may not mean much to you.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Dean said:


> It also gives you access to ThirdHome, not that I think that's a great option but some feel it can be in the right situation.



I am presidential and have access to ThirdHome. Look on the MVCI site, it says "This option is available to Owners with Chairman's Club and Presidential benefit levels."


----------



## Dean

Steve Fatula said:


> I am presidential and have access to ThirdHome. Look on the MVCI site, it says "This option is available to Owners with Chairman's Club and Presidential benefit levels."


But not executive which was the comparison.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Dean said:


> But not executive which was the comparison.



True, updated my other post to say while chairmans is not a pro benefit by any means, I feel strongly that at least Presidential is. That was one of the best features of what we had bought. Love it. 

I had read yours to say Chairmans gave you access to ThirdHome (which it does), and thought it implied only Chairmans, but I suppose you looked at it correctly.


----------



## Dean

Steve Fatula said:


> True, updated my other post to say while chairmans is not a pro benefit by any means, I feel strongly that at least Presidential is. That was one of the best features of what we had bought. Love it.
> 
> I had read yours to say Chairmans gave you access to ThirdHome (which it does), and thought it implied only Chairmans, but I suppose you looked at it correctly.


I think most consider Executive to be the sweet spot but it's nice to have the additional options above that if possible, just likely not as the reason for a purchase.  The additional flexibility of points, esp with the current situation, is a big one though.  And I would agree there isn't a lot of difference between Presidential and Chairman's Club other than if you trade for reward points which generally one shouldn't.  But the big one, IMO, is the extra 6 months to use the MVC points over Presidential,12 years over Executive.


----------



## Steve Fatula

Dean said:


> I think most consider Executive to be the sweet spot but it's nice to have the additional options above that if possible, just likely not as the reason for a purchase.  The additional flexibility of points, esp with the current situation, is a big one though.  And I would agree there isn't a lot of difference between Presidential and Chairman's Club other than if you trade for reward points which generally one shouldn't.  But the big one, IMO, is the extra 6 months to use the MVC points over Presidential,12 years over Executive.



The discount 60 days in advance over 30 days in advance is huge I think. As is what you say, the extra banking time. Presidential was *the* reason I purchased. Ok, ThirdHome as well. Yes, that.   The extra 5% discount was a little important.


----------



## DanCali

Thanks for the info - it's helpful actually.

So what is ThirdHome? I was looking at the website and it says you need to have a 500,000 home to enroll. So does this let you enroll your vacation week? or is it just to rent an exchange from someone else?

Have there been any reports where someone was offered this type of deal (buy points + add a post-2010 week) and then the week was not added but you couldn't rescind the points anymore?

I never was inclined to buy points. In a sales pitch 3 years ago we were offered this type of deal (but we didn't have the extra resale week then, so they offered us to buy it from them and they also didn't have the specific one I wanted which would get us to Chairman). I then figured that if we ever did it then it made sense to come to the table already owning a resale week so 3 years later here we are. Took me a while to find what I wanted, had to fight them through ROFR (was exercised on first try), but now at least we can do it where we don't overpay MVC for the resale week. I'd still prefer just paying $5K to enroll the extra week without buying points.

I wish they would just come out with a number where you can enroll the week for like $1 or $1.50 per DC point that the week converts to. But that would have the side effect of increasing resale value of weeks and since they buy them on ROFR they will never do that.

Also - I see there is a Plus Point incentive. Can those be rented out and if so how is the use year determined for the person renting them?


----------



## Steve Fatula

It's home rental via points. I've found several great deals on homes the past few years, but not all of them are by any means. I never found any in the other home rental programs with points, just ThirdHome.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER

I wouldn’t buy a thing for the time being. Nobody knows if/when travel will resume and yet you are laying out cash and maintenance fees. I see a lot of defaults foreclosures/fire sales coming up as many Americans will not be able to afford the luxury of travel for quite some time after this crisis subsides.

i know MVCI is a business, but rather than pitching sales of points during a pandemic, it should focus on how to work with owners who lost weeks/trips and will not be able to recoup the maintenance fees which go along with these lost trips.


----------



## Dean

DanCali said:


> Thanks for the info - it's helpful actually.
> 
> So what is ThirdHome? I was looking at the website and it says you need to have a 500,000 home to enroll. So does this let you enroll your vacation week? or is it just to rent an exchange from someone else?
> 
> Have there been any reports where someone was offered this type of deal (buy points + add a post-2010 week) and then the week was not added but you couldn't rescind the points anymore?
> 
> I never was inclined to buy points. In a sales pitch 3 years ago we were offered this type of deal (but we didn't have the extra resale week then, so they offered us to buy it from them and they also didn't have the specific one I wanted which would get us to Chairman). I then figured that if we ever did it then it made sense to come to the table already owning a resale week so 3 years later here we are. Took me a while to find what I wanted, had to fight them through ROFR (was exercised on first try), but now at least we can do it where we don't overpay MVC for the resale week. I'd still prefer just paying $5K to enroll the extra week without buying points.
> 
> I wish they would just come out with a number where you can enroll the week for like $1 or $1.50 per DC point that the week converts to. But that would have the side effect of increasing resale value of weeks and since they buy them on ROFR they will never do that.
> 
> Also - I see there is a Plus Point incentive. Can those be rented out and if so how is the use year determined for the person renting them?


www.thirdhome.com  I've looked at it quite a bit over the last year up until about Feb.  Personally I have seen a lot of options I liked but never at a price I felt reasonable for our situation.  It's likely a better use of points in the right situation than using points for true cash exchanges like cruises but overall, not much better.  But it's like any such exchange, you're looking for the needle in a haystack where it does make sense.  They tend to be more luxury options and often, larger units or homes but it's very variable.  

I personally don't recall any situations where one bought and the enrollment fell through and I doubt it's happened or if it has, the buyer was given appropriate exit options.  You would just get the agreement in writing up front.  They are handled by separate departments so you may see some delay in the enrollment being completed over the purchase.  The only situation that I think is risky is trying to do this and buy with a different set of names on the title but they likely wouldn't let you proceed anyway.  If one were in that situation you'd just change the name on the week first then enroll later.


----------



## DanCali

frank808 said:


> <snip>
> 
> Those 12k plus points are worth at least $7200 so it would bring the price down to $28720 for 4k DC points at $7 a point. Cheapest price I have seen for direct purchase of DC points with enrollment of existing weeks yet.
> 
> <snip>




How do you get to this value?

Can an owner rent out these Plus points? It sounds like they are valid for a few years - do they have a particular use year if you do rent them out? If you can't rent them out, do you just assume they are worth the hypothetical rental value you can't realize?


----------



## Fasttr

DanCali said:


> How do you get to this value?
> 
> Can an owner rent out these Plus points? It sounds like they are valid for a few years - do they have a particular use year if you do rent them out? If you can't rent them out, do you just assume they are worth the hypothetical rental value you can't realize?


Appears he was using 60 cents a point estimated rental value.  I don't believe you can transfer these, so you would have to use the Plus Points (for your own usage) and rent out your own points to capture this value.  Or use the Plus Points to secure a ressie and rent out the ressie.


----------



## DanCali

Fasttr said:


> Appears he was using 60 cents a point estimated rental value.  I don't believe you can transfer these, so you would have to use the Plus Points (for your own usage) and rent out your own points to capture this value.  Or use the Plus Points to secure a ressie and rent out the ressie.



Thanks!


----------



## Hobee

Does anybody have an update on the current offer?  Several weeks ago Marriott central sales quoted $9.20 per point @3,000 point and 4,000 point levels.  As an alternative, Aruba weeks were quoted at $45k (AOC, 2br OVPlat) and $41.5k (Surf Club, 2br OS or OVPlat).


----------



## mjm1

Hobee said:


> Does anybody have an update on the current offer?  Several weeks ago Marriott central sales quoted $9.20 per point @3,000 point and 4,000 point levels.  As an alternative, Aruba weeks were quoted at $45k (AOC, 2br OVPlat) and $41.5k (Surf Club, 2br OS or OVPlat).



I received an email from a sales person who said they had rolled back the price per point to close to the price back in 2010, so $9.20 sounds about right. It would allow to enroll 1 week or 2 weeks, respectively, same as prior offers. We aren’t interested, so I didn’t pursue it any further. You can call the main number and ask to speak with someone in sales.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## csalter2

mjm1 said:


> I received an email from a sales person who said they had rolled back the price per point to close to the price back in 2010, so $9.20 sounds about right. It would allow to enroll 1 week or 2 weeks, respectively, same as prior offers. We aren’t interested, so I didn’t pursue it any further. You can call the main number and ask to speak with someone in sales.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike



$9.20 per point is no bargain. Marriott knows that. You can get those points with Marriott’s $3 per point add on for well under $9.20. Even before the pandemic at its worse you could get them for $7/pt all in on Redweek. This is hilarious.


----------



## csodjd

csalter2 said:


> $9.20 per point is no bargain. Marriott knows that. You can get those points with Marriott’s $3 per point add on for well under $9.20. Even before the pandemic at its worse you could get them for $7/pt all in on Redweek. This is hilarious.


Last year when Marriott was trying to get me to enroll my legacy week they made an offer that worked out to about $7.50/pt for 4,000 pts.


----------



## Dean

Hobee said:


> Does anybody have an update on the current offer?  Several weeks ago Marriott central sales quoted $9.20 per point @3,000 point and 4,000 point levels.  As an alternative, Aruba weeks were quoted at $45k (AOC, 2br OVPlat) and $41.5k (Surf Club, 2br OS or OVPlat).


I'm assuming you have 2 weeks you might enroll.  I wonder what the minimum purchase would be for Aruba or St. Kitt's to enroll them.  The Aruba weeks you mentioned are overkill when it comes to the required purchase but might be the best long term option when looking at dues over time.  I guess the issue is the balance of what you have vs how you'd use them.  If one plans to use the weeks mostly but needs more points, just buying a few more points, say 1500, resale and not enrolling might be best.  Other thoughts looking specifically at Aruba would be a 2 BR gold, 2 BR Platinum Garden view at SC or a 1 BR Platinum at OC.  Obviously the per point yearly cost in terms of dues is going to be a compromise.  For us, since we had quite a few more weeks to enroll and would use the Aruba week we bought, it was an easier choice.


----------



## mjm1

csalter2 said:


> $9.20 per point is no bargain. Marriott knows that. You can get those points with Marriott’s $3 per point add on for well under $9.20. Even before the pandemic at its worse you could get them for $7/pt all in on Redweek. This is hilarious.



Agreed. That’s why I passed.

Mike


----------



## Hobee

Dean said:


> I'm assuming you have 2 weeks you might enroll.  I wonder what the minimum purchase would be for Aruba or St. Kitt's to enroll them.  The Aruba weeks you mentioned are overkill when it comes to the required purchase but might be the best long term option when looking at dues over time.  I guess the issue is the balance of what you have vs how you'd use them.  If one plans to use the weeks mostly but needs more points, just buying a few more points, say 1500, resale and not enrolling might be best.  Other thoughts looking specifically at Aruba would be a 2 BR gold, 2 BR Platinum Garden view at SC or a 1 BR Platinum at OC.  Obviously the per point yearly cost in terms of dues is going to be a compromise.  For us, since we had quite a few more weeks to enroll and would use the Aruba week we bought, it was an easier choice.


Dean.  Thank you for suggesting a 1 bedroom Platinum OV at AOC.  Marriott now has a few of these at $29,800 with 2900 annual points and it will enroll our 2 unenrolled weeks worth 9,975 points.


----------



## turkel

Are you sure it will enroll 2 weeks? Last time we were in Aruba I was tempted but they would only enroll 1 of our weeks.


----------



## Dean

Hobee said:


> Dean.  Thank you for suggesting a 1 bedroom Platinum OV at AOC.  Marriott now has a few of these at $29,800 with 2900 annual points and it will enroll our 2 unenrolled weeks worth 9,975 points.


Sure, let us know how it works out.  I'd have to look but usually a 1 BR is more expensive yearly when looked at in terms of points to fees but it'll be cheaper.  You might compare to a Platinum Garden View 2 BR at SC or even a Gold OF unit at either as well.  Ultimately if there's one you'd actually use, that might be the best choice.  Otherwise the 1 BR is likely going to be the best balance if they'll do so.


turkel said:


> Are you sure it will enroll 2 weeks? Last time we were in Aruba I was tempted but they would only enroll 1 of our weeks.


They normally have a $$$ limit to do so and I suspect they've lowered those limits currently with the price roll back on points.  Even for ours last year they quoted a minimum of $48000 for buying weeks in Aruba to enroll 3 or more but the purchase we made was modestly less than that and enrolled 7.5 weeks.  I wonder if they'd give you those cutoffs if you asked.


----------



## Hobee

Yes, confirmed with Marriott.  The Aruba week $ spend threshold to enroll 2 weeks is $35k LIST price.  The AOC 1br OV Platinum week price is currently reduced to $31,300 with an additional $1,500 off related to qualifying paid hotel stays.  Gives 2900 points with mf of $1,445 for an efficiency ratio of .50; not as good as the 2br but better than Trust Points.


----------



## nycjimster

I am trying to understand the benefits of external week enrollment.  If you buy enough points or another week, you get to enroll your external week.  I have a Ko Olina 2 bedroom mountainview and Manor Club 2 bedroom platinum week, which I sometimes occupy and sometimes trade.  For me to get the real benefits of the enrollment, I need better weeks to enroll.  For example, to take advantage of the points I need to enroll Ko Olina oceanview or Aruba Surf Platinum oceanview/oceanside.  Otherwise I am paying a lot to enroll, have low points and same high maintenance.  I am already Presidential so the Chairman status is not a big deal (or offer much better benefits).  Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## Dean

nycjimster said:


> I am trying to understand the benefits of external week enrollment.  If you buy enough points or another week, you get to enroll your external week.  I have a Ko Olina 2 bedroom mountainview and Manor Club 2 bedroom platinum week, which I sometimes occupy and sometimes trade.  For me to get the real benefits of the enrollment, I need better weeks to enroll.  For example, to take advantage of the points I need to enroll Ko Olina oceanview or Aruba Surf Platinum oceanview/oceanside.  Otherwise I am paying a lot to enroll, have low points and same high maintenance.  I am already Presidential so the Chairman status is not a big deal (or offer much better benefits).  Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


It may not make sense for you and in some ways it didn't for me last year either.  We were already Chairman's Club and I will use most of the weeks we enrolled much of the time ourselves.  Our main goals were for options both in the near future for usage but more so as a legacy.  We are trying to decide whether to do a trust which both adult children would work with or spit the weeks into 2 sets both ending up separate but both at Chairman's Club.  The benefits you would get would be free change and cancelations free M to M exchanges and free lockout fees.  Plus potentially you could drop your personal II account depending on other ownerships and usage.  So the most you'd save currently would be in the range of $800/yr if you lockoff both and trade every year M to M, ignoring change/cancel fees.  I usually save several hundred $$$ a year just on change/cancel fees taking advantage of the 13 month window then readjusting or taking points later.    You'd also have options you don't currently have.  Certainly $1000 return on a $35K investment is not great unto itself though you'd have the additional week or points so you'd need to decide whether you need more or not.


----------



## Fasttr

With the 10th anniversary of the DC now 3 days behind us, they seem to be slow at rolling out that 10 year anniversary free (or small fee) enrollment amnesty program for previously unenrollable weeks a few TUGgers were dreaming of.


----------



## csalter2

Fasttr said:


> With the 10th anniversary of the DC now 3 days behind us, they seem to be slow at rolling out that 10 year anniversary free enrollment amnesty program for previously unenrollable weeks a few TUGgers were dreaming of.



They did roll it out. It was the “Original Enrollment Rate Special!”  $9.20 per point special!


----------



## 2boysmom

Where are you seeing that specific offer? ie 9.20 pp? Email, website, mailer?


----------



## csalter2

2boysmom said:


> Where are you seeing that specific offer? ie 9.20 pp? Email, website, mailer?



Go to post #79 above.  It’s also been mentioned a few other threads.


----------



## JustynaC

I received a call from John Doyle about converting my third party resale properties into Destination Points.  The offer is $3,000 for 1 week, $4,000 for two weeks and $5,500 for 3-7 weeks.

What are your thoughts?

Thanks In Advance!


----------



## Fasttr

JustynaC said:


> I received a call from John Doyle about converting my third party resale properties into Destination Points.  The offer is $3,000 for 1 week, $4,000 for two weeks and $5,500 for 3-7 weeks.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks In Advance!


Are you sure that was not the quantity of points you needed to purchase.... 3000, 4000 or 5500 to do so?









						External Week Enrollment Offer starts again
					

just got off the phone with rep in headquarter. Took a good half hour to just get the price tag. I am interested but wants to wait for a better timing.....  3000 pts for 1 week 4000 pts for 2 weeks 5500 pts for 3-7 weeks  $10.18 per pts at 4000 level with $5000 discount paying with cash, total...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## JustynaC

*PURCHASE THIS MANY
Vacation Club Points*​*TO ENROLL
This Many Weeks*​3,000​1​4,000​2​5,500​3 – 7​


----------



## TXTortoise

That's been the starting offer for awhile now.  Some other threads have shown why a buying good resale week from Aruba or St. Kitt's through Marriott may be a better deal if enrolling 6+ weeks.  The Caribbean week purchase replaces the pure points purchase and is enrolled.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

JustynaC said:


> *PURCHASE THIS MANY
> Vacation Club Points*​*TO ENROLL
> This Many Weeks*​3,000​1​4,000​2​5,500​3 – 7​




That actually means "about" $35,000 in cash (and up) to enroll your weeks.......



.


----------



## CPNY

JustynaC said:


> I received a call from John Doyle about converting my third party resale properties into Destination Points.  The offer is $3,000 for 1 week, $4,000 for two weeks and $5,500 for 3-7 weeks.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks In Advance!


Sounds like you have to buy an additional 3000 points and you can enroll your resale week into the program?


----------



## SueDonJ

From this forum's Destination Club FAQ:

>>_... In 2015 MVW introduced a recurring DC Points sales incentive that allows enrollment of otherwise-ineligible Weeks with a purchase of DC Trust Points. Each recurrence is subject to incentive begin-and-end dates, specific cut-off dates for the resale Weeks, and specific Trust Points minimums. See this ongoing thread:  Ongoing Sales Incentive - Enrolling Post-6/20/10 Weeks [Merged] ..._<<

Threads are being merged to keep the FAQ thread current.


----------



## SueDonJ

Fasttr said:


> Are you sure that was not the quantity of points you needed to purchase.... 3000, 4000 or 5500 to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> External Week Enrollment Offer starts again
> 
> 
> just got off the phone with rep in headquarter. Took a good half hour to just get the price tag. I am interested but wants to wait for a better timing.....  3000 pts for 1 week 4000 pts for 2 weeks 5500 pts for 3-7 weeks  $10.18 per pts at 4000 level with $5000 discount paying with cash, total...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com



Thanks for the link/thread that I missed - merging it, too.


----------



## frank808

JustynaC said:


> I received a call from John Doyle about converting my third party resale properties into Destination Points.  The offer is $3,000 for 1 week, $4,000 for two weeks and $5,500 for 3-7 weeks.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks In Advance!


I would do it if it was truly $3,000 but I am pretty sure it is a purchase of 3000 destination points running $30,000+.


----------



## chrono88

_[MERGED]_

We were just informed that the program to purchase points or weeks directly from MVC in order to enroll post 2010 purchased weeks into the DC will be active again *April 15, 2021*.

After the uncertainty of 2020, we have decided to pull the trigger to enroll our external weeks by purchasing an Aruba week. Thanks to all the TUG members who have shared their experience and advice on this topic. It made our decision a relatively easy one.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MICROZE

chrono88 said:


> We were just informed that the program to purchase points or weeks directly from MVC in order to enroll post 2010 purchased weeks into the DC *will be active again April 15*.
> 
> After the uncertainty of 2020, we have decided to pull the trigger to enroll our external weeks by purchasing an Aruba week. Thanks to all the TUG members who have shared their experience and advice on this topic. It made our decision a relatively easy one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


What do you mean by *"will be active again"*?
When did it stop?

We have been offered at multiple presentations [every 6 months] Pre-COVID and during COVID to purchase additional DC-Points and enroll resale weeks.
We did complete a Hybrid-Purchase [Week + Points] directly from MVC which worked out to ~$6/DCP.


----------



## JIMinNC

MICROZE said:


> What do you mean by *"will be active again"*?
> When did it stop?
> 
> We have been offered at multiple presentations [every 6 months] Pre-COVID and during COVID to purchase additional DC-Points and enroll resale weeks.
> We did complete a Hybrid-Purchase [Week + Points] directly from MVC which worked out to ~$6/DCP.



It's been an "active" promotion every summer-early fall for the last few years, but was rarely offered in the winter and early spring. It was never active when we tend to travel in first quarter, spring, and fall, and even when we asked about it, we could never enroll our post-2010 resale weeks during a presentation because the promo wasn't active. In 2020, they launched the post-2010 enrollment promo a little earlier than usual when they began doing telesales and slowly opening up the sales centers after the shutdown last spring. As far as I can tell from reports here on TUG, they kept the promo going throughout the spring/summer/fall and we were, in fact, offered the opportunity at Crystal Shores in November and enrolled our two EOY Hawaii weeks. Subsequent to that, I did read a couple reports from TUGgers that the promo had paused some time after mid-November 2020. It sounds like it's starting up again. It must get good results because they keep doing it.


----------



## vol_90

chrono88 said:


> We were just informed that the program to purchase points or weeks directly from MVC in order to enroll post 2010 purchased weeks into the DC will be active again April 15.
> 
> After the uncertainty of 2020, we have decided to pull the trigger to enroll our external weeks by purchasing an Aruba week. Thanks to all the TUG members who have shared their experience and advice on this topic. It made our decision a relatively easy one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I will be trying to do the same.  In the process of purchasing 7 weeks.  Signed HOTA's for 2 of the weeks were mailed to Marriott on March 9th and signed HOTA's for 5 of the weeks mailed March 23rd.  I will be looking to go the Aruba week purchase for enrollment as well.  

Normally they have a cutoff date for resale weeks to be in your account.  If my weeks don't meet the requirements for enrollment and Marriott will not make an exception I'll just wait and look for an enrollment opportunity in future years.  No worries.......


----------



## wjarcher

vol_90 said:


> I will be trying to do the same. In the process of purchasing 7 weeks. Signed HOTA's for 2 of the weeks were mailed to Marriott on March 9th and signed HOTA's for 5 of the weeks mailed March 23rd. I will be looking to go the Aruba week purchase for enrollment as well.
> 
> Normally they have a cutoff date for resale weeks to be in your account. If my weeks don't meet the requirements for enrollment and Marriott will not make an exception I'll just wait and look for an enrollment opportunity in future years. No worries.......


I assume these are PBC weeks. If MVC allows you to enroll, will they allow you to convert 2021 usage to points or you can only elect 2022 usage after enrollment?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean

wjarcher said:


> I assume these are PBC weeks. If MVC allows you to enroll, will they allow you to convert 2021 usage to points or you can only elect 2022 usage after enrollment?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


One would not be able to elect 2021 points, to do so for 2022 the enrollment would have to be complete and active by the cutoff to elect for 2022 which shouldn't be a problem for those ready to pull the trigger.


----------



## vol_90

Dean said:


> One would not be able to elect 2021 points, to do so for 2022 the enrollment would have to be complete and active by the cutoff to elect for 2022 which shouldn't be a problem for those ready to pull the trigger.


Definitely not able to convert 2021 weeks as Dean notes.  If all goes as planned 3 will deposit in Interval and 4 will get me the month of September in Phuket if they open up (July 1st?).  If not these 4 will go in Interval as well.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## dioxide45

MICROZE said:


> What do you mean by *"will be active again"*?
> When did it stop?
> 
> We have been offered at multiple presentations [every 6 months] Pre-COVID and during COVID to purchase additional DC-Points and enroll resale weeks.
> We did complete a Hybrid-Purchase [Week + Points] directly from MVC which worked out to ~$6/DCP.


The OP is referring to something different than a Hybrid purchase. Hybrid is where you buy points and a week through Marriott Resales. The OP is referring to an externally purchased week and getting it enrolled by buying only DC points direct from Marriott.


----------



## rickxylon

dioxide45 said:


> The OP is referring to something different than a Hybrid purchase. Hybrid is where you buy points and a week through Marriott Resales. The OP is referring to an externally purchased week and getting it enrolled by buying only DC points direct from Marriott.


Actually it is purchasing another week (not points) in order to enroll the externally purchased weeks. I have had this exact offer.


----------



## dioxide45

rickxylon said:


> Actually it is purchasing another week (not points) in order to enroll the externally purchased weeks. I have had this exact offer.


True, one can do either. I forgot you were buying Aruba. But if one can do the same buying points.


----------



## GregT

Personally, I think that the promotion to purchase Aruba week and enroll resale weeks will be around for a very long time.  Because Aruba isn’t in the Trust, Marriott is dependent on week owners to redeem their weeks for points.  They’ve sold Aruba weeks for decades to people who want to visit Aruba, and now seek Aruba weeks to people who want to enroll their resale weeks (and may occasionally visit Aruba).  

My Aruba week (purchased to enroll 5.5 resale weeks) is now a points generator and I will reliably redeem it for points. I suspect many other Aruba owners do the same - and now Marriott has relieved the pressure on finding a supply for Aruba reservations using DC points. I think it was a brilliant move for Marriott and suspect it will be available for a long while.

Best,

Greg

PS- coincidentally, I am in Aruba now (from an II exchange).  This is really a great place to visit and I see why TUGgers love it!


----------



## frank808

I took advantage of this offer twice. Once I bought 5000 DC points and the next time purchased an Aruba week to enroll the rest. I was also offered a St Kitts week to enroll also. Imho purchasing a week to enroll your resale post 2010 weeks is the better way to go. Less annual MF than trust points if you buy a platinum unit. I do not know how the MF per point works out with a gold unit.

Have a great time in Aruba Greg T. Have you been to Baby Beach? Not much for scuba divers, but has a shallow non rocky beach that you can walk out about 100 yards and be chest deep. 

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Fatula

Aruba, I have not been there since 2009 but we did enjoy the trip there.


----------



## bazzap

wjarcher said:


> I assume these are PBC weeks. If MVC allows you to enroll, will they allow you to convert 2021 usage to points or you can only elect 2022 usage after enrollment?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


PBC Resale weeks bought pre August 2016 are certainly eligible for enrolment in the DC Points Programme (we did enrol ours)
Resale weeks bought after this date would require additional purchases for enrolment, I haven’t seen what is currently being asked.


----------



## Dean

I just got confirmation that the enrollment option is on for qualifying weeks purchases starting 4/15 just like points.  It looks like the discounted price increased to $9.36 from $9.20 per point based on the points assigned to the underlying week.


----------



## rickxylon

Dean said:


> I just got confirmation that the enrollment option is on for qualifying weeks purchases starting 4/15 just like points.  It looks like the discounted price increased to $9.36 from $9.20 per point based on the points assigned to the underlying week.


Any word on purchasing a week to then allow for enrollment of POST 6/20/10 non-Marriott purchases?


----------



## dioxide45

rickxylon said:


> Any word on purchasing a week to then allow for enrollment of *pre* 6/20/10 non-Marriott purchases?


I think you mean post 6/20/2010 non-Marriott purchase? pre 6/20/2010 can already be enrolled for a fee.


----------



## rickxylon

dioxide45 said:


> I think you mean post 6/20/2010 non-Marriott purchase? pre 6/20/2010 can already be enrolled for a fee.


OOPS! Yes I did. I'll correct. Thanks


----------



## dioxide45

rickxylon said:


> Any word on purchasing a week to then allow for enrollment of POST 6/20/10 non-Marriott purchases?


I think you can purchase weeks in Aruba to be able to enroll Post 6/20/2010 resale weeks.


----------



## Dean

rickxylon said:


> Any word on purchasing a week to then allow for enrollment of POST 6/20/10 non-Marriott purchases?


Here's my understanding of the program. For weeks to be officially eligible to enroll for the post 2010 resale weeks that week must be listed in the owners account at the start of that years amnesty program.  Then one must make a qualifying purchase.  For points that's 3000 for 1 week, 4000 for 2 weeks and 5500 for up to 7 weeks.  EOY weeks count as a half.  In principle the answers are the same when looking at enrolling by purchasing a week that qualifies, namely Aruba or St Kitt's.  I'm more familiar with the specifics for Aruba but I am unaware of any variations for St. Kitt's.  

Generally for many situations it's going to be cheaper often up front AND yearly to enroll buying a week than buying points but it'll depend on specifics.  As I understand it there is a dollar threshold test buying weeks rather than a points threshold.  The price of the weeks is based on the points that week would generate and is currently the highest discounted rate.  The dollar threshold appears to be based on the full price not the discounted price. 

For a given situation one needs to also look at the maintenance fee ratio and it needs to be no worse than the fees for the trust points, preferably less PP.  Often it's cheaper up front AND cheaper in yearly fees both doing this.  This past year there was a lot of flexibility to allow options that were not routine, it remains to be seen how common these exceptions and the flexibility will be going forward.  The other benefit would be if one wants to own the underlying week itself, I did for our enrollment in 2019.


----------



## Dean

One additional piece of info.  Previously there was some question whether quarter shares could be enrolled using the same method and I have confirmed that they can be.


----------



## rickxylon

Anyone have an update on this?


----------



## Dean

rickxylon said:


> Anyone have an update on this?


What do you need, the program is the same as it's been the last few years other than a small price increase.


----------



## rickxylon

Dean said:


> What do you need, the program is the same as it's been the last few years other than a small price increase.


Wondering if it has been officially announced yet.

Looking to buy an Aruba week to enroll 2 post 6/2010 purchased weeks


----------



## Dean

rickxylon said:


> Wondering if it has been officially announced yet.


Yes, started 4/15 I believe.  It's an option for points purchase or a qualifying weeks purchase like Aruba or St. Kitts.


----------



## Fi2

I got a follow-up call from MVC this weekend, confirming the 4/15 start, since I had told the salesperson that I was working on a resale week purchase earlier this spring. The resale week hasn’t shown up in my account yet, but I was assured that anything closed by 3/31 is eligible.

(We won’t be purchasing at this juncture, especially  since I’d subsequently initiated the purchase of another week, that’s just made it through ROFR this weekend)


----------



## rthib

What’s the going price for the points for this?


----------



## Dean

rthib said:


> What’s the going price for the points for this?


The largest discounted price on a weeks purchase was $9.36.  This price normally coincides with the cheapest price for points as well usually applicable to larger purchases but I don't know the cutoff price.  I'm not sure the points retail price but someone posted the new price recently and if memory serves, it was over $14 PP.


----------



## sdp1969

[MERGED]

Hello TUG users,

I have a total of three resale Marriott weeks. They are all at places I would love to go every year so if I never change to points that is fine. However, I did want to inquire about it. BTW, my weeks are 3 bed platinum lockout at Grand Vista, 3 bedroom platinum lockout at Grand Chateau and a 2 bedroom platinum ocean front every other year at Ko-Olina. I was referred to two different Marriott reps from TUG and decided to call them both to see how closely their deals would match. Surprisingly there was a BIG difference. The first rep told me he could convert me into the destination points program if I bought an Aruba platinum week for 47k and the second rep told me the I needed to spend 60K for just points (no week) for a difference of 13K. Additionally, the maintenance fees on the pure points purchase was going to be higher than the weeks purchase. Conclusion....it pays to call a few different reps and to not be in a hurry when making this costly a decision. Also, any other advice from the TUG users when converting over to the points program? Was the first deal I got THAT good to bring over three weeks and add a fourth? Haven't decided whether I am going to pull the trigger, but I am in no hurry to do so.

Thanks,

Steven


----------



## frank808

I figure you could get by with buying 4k DP points to enroll 2.5 weeks since your MKO (fyi MKO is only deeded Island View or Ocean View, there are no Ocean front deeds) is EOY. Should be actually paying in the realm of $42k before incentives.

About 8 months ago, I spent $42k after incentives to enroll twelve post 2010 resale weeks into the DC program. Do not know if you ever want to be enrolling that many though. Just like buying things at Costco, there is a nice discount when enrolling in bulk.

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean

sdp1969 said:


> Hello TUG users,
> 
> I have a total of three resale Marriott weeks. They are all at places I would love to go every year so if I never change to points that is fine. However, I did want to inquire about it. BTW, my weeks are 3 bed platinum lockout at Grand Vista, 3 bedroom platinum lockout at Grand Chateau and a 2 bedroom platinum ocean front every other year at Ko-Olina. I was referred to two different Marriott reps from TUG and decided to call them both to see how closely their deals would match. Surprisingly there was a BIG difference. The first rep told me he could convert me into the destination points program if I bought an Aruba platinum week for 47k and the second rep told me the I needed to spend 60K for just points (no week) for a difference of 13K. Additionally, the maintenance fees on the pure points purchase was going to be higher than the weeks purchase. Conclusion....it pays to call a few different reps and to not be in a hurry when making this costly a decision. Also, any other advice from the TUG users when converting over to the points program? Was the first deal I got THAT good to bring over three weeks and add a fourth? Haven't decided whether I am going to pull the trigger, but I am in no hurry to do so.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steven


These issues have been discussed a lot on TUG, including Frank and myself.  The ways to convert are to either by 5500 points (more than 2 weeks) or a qualifying week at either St. Kitt's or Aruba.  Only internet sales and the Caribbean locations can do this with the weeks rather than the points.  Most of the reps can't give you the weeks options.   When buying a week that qualifies, there is a dollar cutoff rather than a number of points cutoff but the per point (based on the points of the week) should be the dame on a discounted basis.  For your situation that should be in the range of $45K.  It's almost always going to be cheaper to buy the week than points AND it's usually going to be lower dues on a per points basis yearly as well.  I don't think I've ever seen flexibility of allowing the lower conversion amount when it's 1.5 or 2.5 weeks respectively but I have seen flexibility going over 7 weeks a number of times though apparently with Covid they were more flexible than usual.  

What was the offer for Aruba, a 3 BR Platinum?  two Gold weeks?  or a combination of a week plus points?  Your cheapest options, if they'll allow it, is going to be buying an Aruba 2 BR (none OF) Platinum week.  Your best deal is likely spending the extra money for an OF Aruba week if they have one and will allow it.  More up front but much better on a fees per point basis and cheaper long term per point.  I would strongly recommend against buying 2 gold weeks to get this done.  If they don't have what you want, ask them to keep looking.  If it's a week plus points you'll have 2 sets of closing costs.

Maybe you should be a few more resale weeks then convert.


----------



## Wanderlustgrl

We enrolled our one resale week by buying 3000 points. Which put us at presidential level as well. Our rep was awesome and informative and we felt helped us for what worked best for us. She said if we had multiple weeks it would have been necessary to purchase 4000 points.


----------



## Dean

Wanderlustgrl said:


> We enrolled our one resale week by buying 3000 points. Which put us at presidential level as well. Our rep was awesome and informative and we felt helped us for what worked best for us. She said if we had multiple weeks it would have been necessary to purchase 4000 points.


It's 3000 for 1 week, 4000 for 2 and 5500 for 3 to 7.


----------



## rickandcindy23

frank808 said:


> I figure you could get by with buying 4k DP points to enroll 2.5 weeks since your MKO (fyi MKO is only deeded Island View or Ocean View, there are no Ocean front deeds) is EOY. Should be actually paying in the realm of $42k before incentives.
> 
> About 8 months ago, I spent $42k after incentives to enroll twelve post 2010 resale weeks into the DC program. Do not know if you ever want to be enrolling that many though. Just like buying things at Costco, there is a nice discount when enrolling in bulk.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


That is a bargain and something I am considering.  I know the price would be higher, but I am looking at various platinum resale weeks to do something like this.  Rick is the one I have to talk into it.  He said no to a recent inquiry I made for a Shadow Ridge Platinum 2 bed I found.  I have to work on him a bit.


----------



## frank808

rickandcindy23 said:


> That is a bargain and something I am considering. I know the price would be higher, but I am looking at various platinum resale weeks to do something like this. Rick is the one I have to talk into it. He said no to a recent inquiry I made for a Shadow Ridge Platinum 2 bed I found. I have to work on him a bit.


I know during the promos like the one that started last month MVC will enroll up to 7 weeks with purchase of 5k DC points. I can ask rep (thanks for the referral Dean) if they are still allowing enrollment of more than 7 weeks with purchase of Aruba week. 

It was possible pre covid to get MVC to enroll like 7.5 weeks with a purchase. MVC was more willing to negotiate enrollment of more than 7 weeks during covid, but I do not know their current stance. I know someone that just bought an Aruba week last month to enroll 7 resale weeks. 

The best way to get into the DC program resale IMHO is buying a fractional at Grand Residence Tahoe. For under $95k you can get about 40k DC points equivalent. Buy a studio fractional for $47k and then 5k DC points for about $43k after discounts and bonus points plus the $5k enrollment fee. Then you have 13 weeks to trade plus 5k DC points. Or turn some weeks into DC points to supplement the 5k DC points annually. Each week of fractional can be elected for DC points, usage at Grand Residence or traded into II.

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean

rickandcindy23 said:


> That is a bargain and something I am considering.  I know the price would be higher, but I am looking at various platinum resale weeks to do something like this.  Rick is the one I have to talk into it.  He said no to a recent inquiry I made for a Shadow Ridge Platinum 2 bed I found.  I have to work on him a bit.


I would assume 7.5 to 8 weeks is the most one could enroll as a set going forward.  Anything over 7 requires special corporate approval.  Technically they also have to all be in your account prior to the start of that years amnesty program though I'm not sure how flexible they might end up being in this area.


----------



## Steve Fatula

frank808 said:


> I know during the promos like the one that started last month MVC will enroll up to 7 weeks with purchase of 5k DC points. I can ask rep (thanks for the referral Dean) if they are still allowing enrollment of more than 7 weeks with purchase of Aruba week.
> 
> It was possible pre covid to get MVC to enroll like 7.5 weeks with a purchase. MVC was more willing to negotiate enrollment of more than 7 weeks during covid, but I do not know their current stance. I know someone that just bought an Aruba week last month to enroll 7 resale weeks.
> 
> The best way to get into the DC program resale IMHO is buying a fractional at Grand Residence Tahoe. For under $95k you can get about 40k DC points equivalent. Buy a studio fractional for $47k and then 5k DC points for about $43k after discounts and bonus points plus the $5k enrollment fee. Then you have 13 weeks to trade plus 5k DC points. Or turn some weeks into DC points to supplement the 5k DC points annually. Each week of fractional can be elected for DC points, usage at Grand Residence or traded into II.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk



And then rent some of those to pay the MF so free annually. Isn't the MF per pt in the 20-30 cent range? I thought I recalled that.


----------



## ricksa

I also have 2.5 weeks that I have been wanting to enroll. I contacted a rep in slc just before the last amnesty program started about a month ago and told him I wanted to go the route of buying an aruba week and he told me he didn't know if that was still an option.  That option usually starts a couple weeks after the points purchase option. He said he would contact me as soon as he heard something.  I haven't heard from him.  Does anyone know if buying an aruba week is still available and could someone message me if you have someone reliable that could help me with this.  Thanks so much.


----------



## frank808

Steve Fatula said:


> And then rent some of those to pay the MF so free annually. Isn't the MF per pt in the 20-30 cent range? I thought I recalled that.


Very close on the number. Maintenance fee and taxes it ranges anywhere from 19-21 cents a point. Depends on what weeks you get for the quartershare. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## vol_90

Dean said:


> I would assume 7.5 to 8 weeks is the most one could enroll as a set going forward.  Anything over 7 requires special corporate approval.  Technically they also have to all be in your account prior to the start of that years amnesty program though I'm not sure how flexible they might end up being in this area.


In 2019 7.5 weeks required corporate approval and took about 5 days to get it.  I was told they would add additional bonus DP's if my EOY week was not approved.  

They are currently flexible on the weeks needing to be in your account prior to the start of the amnesty program.  I'll report out next month once my current enrollment closes.


----------



## Dean

vol_90 said:


> In 2019 7.5 weeks required corporate approval and took about 5 days to get it.  I was told they would add additional bonus DP's if my EOY week was not approved.
> 
> They are currently flexible on the weeks needing to be in your account prior to the start of the amnesty program.  I'll report out next month once my current enrollment closes.


I am aware of a couple at 7.5, a couple at 8 weeks and one of 12 weeks enrolled.  My contact is suggesting they are likely more stringent this year than last.  I think anything above 7 requires corporate approval still.


----------



## JoJo12

Wanderlustgrl said:


> We enrolled our one resale week by buying 3000 points. Which put us at presidential level as well. Our rep was awesome and informative and we felt helped us for what worked best for us. She said if we had multiple weeks it would have been necessary to purchase 4000 points.



I am here at MOC.  Is this offer still available?  Can the sales person do it on site, or only phone reps?  We are not ready to buy points, but may do a sales pitch to learn more about the system.  The sales pressure doesn't bother us.


----------



## Dean

JoJo12 said:


> I am here at MOC.  Is this offer still available?  Can the sales person do it on site, or only phone reps?  We are not ready to buy points, but may do a sales pitch to learn more about the system.  The sales pressure doesn't bother us.


Any of the reps can do an enrollment with a purchase of points that match the requirements of 3000 points for 1 week, 4000 for 2 weeks and 5500 for 3-7 weeks.  EOY counts as half.  For a weeks purchase only the locations that sell weeks and the SLC office can do this using weeks like Aruba or St. Kitt's.  I think any of them can do a "hybrid" but only for what they could sell otherwise.


----------



## TXTortoise

I expect that the folks that have done these deals all worked through Internet sales.  The recaps I’ve read all suggest they are more professional and focused on finding a deal that works for you.  We really need a search stickie for threads by Frank 808, Dean, Vol90 and the few others that have done these big deals.


----------



## rthib

TXTortoise said:


> I expect that the folks that have done these deals all worked through Internet sales.  The recaps I’ve read all suggest they are more professional and focused on finding a deal that works for you.  We really need a search stickie for threads by Frank 808, Dean, Vol90 and the few others that have done these big deals.


When we did out "virtual tour" had same impression. They worked hard to find a great deal and actually listened to me when I mentioned I liked my home resort and even found me a Platinum week at Shadow Ridge to be part of the deal. Didn't pull the trigger since I had just bought points and a resale week. If they had offered that during my other visits previous two years probably would have bought.


----------



## Wanderlustgrl

rickandcindy23 said:


> That is a bargain and something I am considering.  I know the price would be higher, but I am looking at various platinum resale weeks to do something like this.  Rick is the one I have to talk into it.  He said no to a recent inquiry I made for a Shadow Ridge Platinum 2 bed I found.  I have to work on him a bit.


How much was the shadow ridge location? Had considered buying one while we were at our last presentation but didn’t but I’d like to still consider it


JoJo12 said:


> I am here at MOC.  Is this offer still available?  Can the sales person do it on site, or only phone reps?  We are not ready to buy points, but may do a sales pitch to learn more about the system.  The sales pressure doesn't bother us.


we did it on site.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

Wanderlustgrl said:


> How much was the shadow ridge location? Had considered buying one while we were at our last presentation but didn’t but I’d like to still consider it
> 
> we did it on site.




You likely could find a USA week you want at most any of the Marriott Resorts.  They often have them but rarely talk about them since the game is now mostly in points (which means you may have to specifically ask for a specific location).  Otherwise they rather flat out sell you points.

Keep in mind that all of the USA resale weeks they have do not come with points unless one pays a premium to do so......



.


----------



## Steve Fatula

You can purchase some enrolled weeks, but they are foreign such as Spain. Here and there, you can even get a decent deal. Rarely, but possible. I purchased a week direct from MVCI that came enrolled in Spain, and it was a couple thousand over third party resale prices for the week. I'll do that deal anytime.


----------



## rickxylon

[MERGED]

Enrolled 2 secondary weeks without buying any points for $3.12/point!

One of the weeks was an annual 1BR Aruba Ocean Club Oceanview Platinum (2,900 DC points) and the other was a 2BR EOY Waiohai Beach Club Island view platinum (4,225 DC points-(2,112/year) EOY). I bought an additional annual 1BR Aruba Ocean Club oceanview platinum (2,900 DC points) for $24,700. That equates to $3.12/point (2900+2900+2112=7,912 points for $24,700)! In addition I received 6,000 Plus DC points good for 3 years. I struck the deal at the end of January while in Aruba and we scheduled the closing for May in anticipation that corporate would have a program to allow for the enrollment of previously unenrolled. They did and we closed 3 weeks ago. I now have the Plus points and all weeks are now enrolled. I was and still am Chairman level (8 enrolled weeks) and still do not own a single DC point.


----------



## dioxide45

rickxylon said:


> [MERGED]
> 
> Enrolled 2 secondary weeks without buying any points for $3.12/point!
> 
> One of the weeks was an annual 1BR Aruba Ocean Club Oceanview Platinum (2,900 DC points) and the other was a 2BR EOY Waiohai Beach Club Island view platinum (4,225 DC points-(2,112/year) EOY). I bought an additional annual 1BR Aruba Ocean Club oceanview platinum (2,900 DC points) for $24,700. That equates to $3.12/point (2900+2900+2112=7,912 points for $24,700)! In addition I received 6,000 Plus DC points good for 3 years. I struck the deal at the end of January while in Aruba and we scheduled the closing for May in anticipation that corporate would have a program to allow for the enrollment of previously unenrolled. They did and we closed 3 weeks ago. I now have the Plus points and all weeks are now enrolled. I was and still am Chairman level (8 enrolled weeks) and still do not own a single DC point.


You still purchased a developer sale. They have done this with Aruba weeks in the past since they don't sell points there. Others have reported making similar deals in the pase. I am not sure what their combined per point cost was.


----------



## Fasttr

rickxylon said:


> [MERGED]
> 
> Enrolled 2 secondary weeks without buying any points for $3.12/point!
> 
> One of the weeks was an annual 1BR Aruba Ocean Club Oceanview Platinum (2,900 DC points) and the other was a 2BR EOY Waiohai Beach Club Island view platinum (4,225 DC points-(2,112/year) EOY). I bought an additional annual 1BR Aruba Ocean Club oceanview platinum (2,900 DC points) for $24,700. That equates to $3.12/point (2900+2900+2112=7,912 points for $24,700)! In addition I received 6,000 Plus DC points good for 3 years. I struck the deal at the end of January while in Aruba and we scheduled the closing for May in anticipation that corporate would have a program to allow for the enrollment of previously unenrolled. They did and we closed 3 weeks ago. I now have the Plus points and all weeks are now enrolled. I was and still am Chairman level (8 enrolled weeks) and still do not own a single DC point.


This sounds like salesperson math.  I think you need to add the acquisition cost of your 2 previously unenrolled weeks into your cost per point calc to make it a real calc.


----------



## DanCali

rickxylon said:


> [MERGED]
> 
> Enrolled 2 secondary weeks without buying any points for $3.12/point!
> 
> One of the weeks was an annual 1BR Aruba Ocean Club Oceanview Platinum (2,900 DC points) and the other was a 2BR EOY Waiohai Beach Club Island view platinum (4,225 DC points-(2,112/year) EOY). I bought an additional annual 1BR Aruba Ocean Club oceanview platinum (2,900 DC points) for $24,700. That equates to $3.12/point (2900+2900+2112=7,912 points for $24,700)! In addition I received 6,000 Plus DC points good for 3 years.





Fasttr said:


> This sounds like salesperson math.  I think you need to add the acquisition cost of your 2 previously unenrolled weeks into your cost per point calc to make it a real calc.



That's correct - that cost needs to be added. If the idea is to forget that those weeks are actually weeks and now always use them as points (which is what that math does) then the cost to purchase the unenrolled weeks is relevant.

But the 6000 bonus one-time points have a rental value of at least $3500 so that is something that can maybe be deducted.


----------



## frank808

About 10 months ago I enrolled 12 weeks for a purchase. Unfortunately my enrolled weeks were low point generators at Willowridge, Harbour Lake, Grand Vista and Grand Chateau all 2br lock offs. I enrolled more to prepay the lock off and exchange fees than to generate points. 

Did not look at the part of cost per point till this post. My weeks generate over 30k DC points if elected. Comes out to $1.32 per point with the points from the purchased Aruba SC week. 

Add in the cost of the twelve 2br weeks enrolled, comes out to $1.66 a point. My earlier enrollment of Grand Residence weeks with purchase of 5k DC points is even lower at .63 cents per point. Add in the cost of what I paid for the GR quarter shares and 2 resale weeks, price rises to $1.07 per point.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## vol_90

frank808 said:


> About 10 months ago I enrolled 12 weeks for a purchase. Unfortunately my enrolled weeks were low point generators at Willowridge, Harbour Lake, Grand Vista and Grand Chateau all 2br lock offs. I enrolled more to prepay the lock off and exchange fees than to generate points.
> 
> Did not look at the part of cost per point till this post. My weeks generate over 30k DC points if elected. Comes out to $1.32 per point with the points from the purchased Aruba SC week.
> 
> Add in the cost of the twelve 2br weeks enrolled, comes out to $1.66 a point. My earlier enrollment of Grand Residence weeks with purchase of 5k DC points is even lower at .63 cents per point. Add in the cost of what I paid for the GR quarter shares and 2 resale weeks, price rises to $1.07 per point.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


If you were to elect all weeks for points (which you are not doing) what would the 2021 maintenance fees per point be on the 30K. I believe this piece of information is always important when looking at enrollment from a points only perspective.  Would the low point generators put your MF's per point higher than DP points at $0.604?


----------



## Dean

vol_90 said:


> If you were to elect all weeks for points (which you are not doing) what would the 2021 maintenance fees per point be on the 30K. I believe this piece of information is always important when looking at enrollment.  Would the low point generators put your MF's per point higher than DP points at $0.604?


My fees for my 2019 conversion worked out to be just under 38¢ PP looking at the weeks enrolled and the purchased Aruba week.  I don't have the info in front of me but I also calculated the fees per point for the ones I'd usually take points on and it was higher but still under 50 PP, I'm thinking it was 47¢ or 48¢ PP.  If I look at my overall portfolio it was also just under 38¢ PP in 2019 but with Willow Ridge I generally wouldn't take points and often not for Legend's Edge, my 2 lowest points returned per week, so the numbers are more favorable when those are removed.


----------



## Wanderlustgrl

TXTortoise said:


> I expect that the folks that have done these deals all worked through Internet sales.  The recaps I’ve read all suggest they are more professional and focused on finding a deal that works for you.  We really need a search stickie for threads by Frank 808, Dean, Vol90 and the few others that have done these big deals.



we did it with our rep on site.  She sent us several different options over the course of a few days after looking at bundles as we also considered buying a week at the same time. She got the price per point down under $8. Was very helpful and focused on what was best for us


----------



## rickxylon

_[Duplicate deleted after merge.] <--SueDonJ_


----------



## bazzap

Has anyone had an update on a 
2022 Amnesty / Ongoing Sales Incentive - Enrolling Post-6/20/10 Weeks update
It has been suggested in Europe, that an announcement may be due soon for enrolling these with Week(s) purchase, but you never know for sure. We are waiting to hear back from them.
We have 4x remaining unenrolled Weeks which we would want to enrol with the right incentive.


----------



## sdp1969

I am in the same boat your are bazaap. I have four weeks (that I love..and so if I never go to points that is fine) that I would like to convert to points but I am waiting for a good "deal". Last I checked, Marriott wanted 45K (hybrid purchase) to convert me but Im not paying that much. I am going to Aruba in July for a week for fun AND to see they best deal I can get in person.


----------



## bazzap

sdp1969 said:


> I am in the same boat your are bazaap. I have four weeks (that I love..and so if I never go to points that is fine) that I would like to convert to points but I am waiting for a good "deal". Last I checked, Marriott wanted 45K (hybrid purchase) to convert me but Im not paying that much. I am going to Aruba in July for a week for fun AND to see they best deal I can get in person.


I will provide an update, as and when I get any specific information on what may be on offer.
Good luck.


----------



## TXTortoise

sdp1969 said:


> I am in the same boat your are bazaap. I have four weeks (that I love..and so if I never go to points that is fine) that I would like to convert to points but I am waiting for a good "deal". Last I checked, Marriott wanted 45K (hybrid purchase) to convert me but Im not paying that much. I am going to Aruba in July for a week for fun AND to see they best deal I can get in person.



I would bet your best  deal would be through corporate sales, based on what others have done on here.


----------



## Dean

bazzap said:


> I will provide an update, as and when I get any specific information on what may be on offer.
> Good luck.


You should be able to do so with an Aruba or St. Kitt's week depending on the week involved.  For Aruba is will likely require a minimum of an OC Platinum OS unit but with price escalations, an OV/OS Surf Club MIGHT get it done as well.  An OF or event/plus week certainly would if they allow it.  It will be cheaper than buying the 5500 points and have a better points to fees ration.  The same applies to Asia weeks.  You should certainly check about enrolling with a Spain purchase and compare and I suspect you already are.


----------



## bazzap

Dean said:


> You should be able to do so with an Aruba or St. Kitt's week depending on the week involved. For Aruba is will likely require a minimum of an OC Platinum OS unit but with price escalations, an OV/OS Surf Club MIGHT get it done as well. An OF or event/plus week certainly would if they allow it. It will be cheaper than buying the 5500 points and have a better points to fees ration. The same applies to Asia weeks. You should certainly check about enrolling with a Spain purchase and compare and I suspect you already are.



Thank you and yes the likely option will be a Platinum Spanish week, but I would consider other options especially as we already own in St Kitts.
(all remaining Phuket Beach Club weeks were conveyed to the Asia Pacific points programme and all other Asia resorts were only ever points from Day 1, so I don’t believe that option exists)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean

bazzap said:


> Thank you and yes the likely option will be a Platinum Spanish week, but I would consider other options especially as we already own in St Kitts.
> (all remaining Phuket Beach Club weeks were conveyed to the Asia Pacific points programme and all other Asia resorts were only ever points from Day 1, so I don’t believe that option exists)


I guess I wasn't clear.  I was speaking of enrolling applicable Asian weeks, not purchasing to enroll.  I'm not sure what the requirements would be to buy a St. Kitt's week and enroll but you might want to check there as well.


----------



## bazzap

Dean said:


> I guess I wasn't clear. I was speaking of enrolling applicable Asian weeks, not purchasing to enroll. I'm not sure what the requirements would be to buy a St. Kitt's week and enroll but you might want to check there as well.



OK I understand now.
I already have our Phuket Beach Club and St Kitts weeks enrolled.
It is just some of our Spanish weeks which are not.
So my thoughts were to buy another Spanish week (probably) or another St Kitts week (possibly) from MVC enrol our currently ineligible Spanish weeks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean

bazzap said:


> OK I understand now.
> I already have our Phuket Beach Club and St Kitts weeks enrolled.
> It is just some of our Spanish weeks which are not.
> So my thoughts were to buy another Spanish week (probably) or another St Kitts week (possibly) from MVC enrol our currently ineligible Spanish weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's just a guess but I suspect the best you can do with St. Kitts with one week purchased is an OS Platinum week and NOT an OV or GV.  In Aruba 4075 points would not have met the qualifications to do so because of the dollar limits but with price increases this might have changed.  I get the impression St. Kitt's has been a little more lax in that area possibly due to being more difficult to sell than Aruba?


----------



## DRH90277

These comments are very interesting to me.  Our vacation weeks are primarily Newport Coast and Ocean Watch platinum weeks, both resorts are fun for the family or are easily rented.  So, I wouldn't pay to get points when I could merely rent for cash and rent something else for cash.  This is my "points plus" system - "easier access to great weeks at a lower cost."   

I wouldn't beg VAC to allow me to enroll my weeks (to enable access to points).  In fact, VAC could improve the availability of point reservations by getting access to my weeks.  The better option for some of us is to buy great weeks in the resale market and forego the supposed benefits of the overpriced points program.


----------



## JIMinNC

DRH90277 said:


> These comments are very interesting to me.  Our vacation weeks are primarily Newport Coast and Ocean Watch platinum weeks, both resorts are fun for the family or are easily rented.  So, I wouldn't pay to get points when I could merely rent for cash and rent something else for cash.  This is my "points plus" system - "easier access to great weeks at a lower cost."
> 
> I wouldn't beg VAC to allow me to enroll my weeks (to enable access to points).  In fact, VAC could improve the availability of point reservations by getting access to my weeks.  The better option for some of us is to buy great weeks in the resale market and forego the supposed benefits of the overpriced points program.



Your strategy is a good one for folks who choose to play in the rental arena. For others of us, we aren’t inclined to dive into trying to rent our weeks. So for us, the points products offer a much simpler way to travel to a variety of destinations when we don’t use our resale deeded weeks. We use deeded weeks to travel to Maui and Kauai EOY but prefer Destination Points over II for going other places.


----------



## Dean

JIMinNC said:


> Your strategy is a good one for folks who choose to play in the rental arena. For others of us, we aren’t inclined to dive into trying to rent our weeks. So for us, the points products offer a much simpler way to travel to a variety of destinations when we don’t use our resale deeded weeks. We use deeded weeks to travel to Maui and Kauai EOY but prefer Destination Points over II for going other places.


Cheapest is "trading weeks" exchanging, followed by owning what one will actually use followed by points.  However, they work best together when looked at as a package though that usage and flexibility does have a cost, I think it's a reasonable one for what I get.


----------



## JIMinNC

Dean said:


> Cheapest is "trading weeks" exchanging, followed by owning what one will actually use followed by points.  However, they work best together when looked at as a package though that usage and flexibility does have a cost, I think it's a reasonable one for what I get.



Yeah, the flexibility of points does come at a cost, but getting the lowest possible cost has never been our focus. We are more about getting the flexibility and ease of use we want, but doing that at a price that works for us.


----------



## Mowogo

JIMinNC said:


> Yeah, the flexibility of points does come at a cost, but getting the lowest possible cost has never been our focus. We are more about getting the flexibility and ease of use we want, but doing that at a price that works for us.


It is all about getting a value you are happy with.  Through my HGVC with “Bad” maintenance fee to points I’ve gotten adequate value exchanging into 1 BR Ocean View Lagoon Tower for the same effective cost as the base hotel room at the hotel towers of the Hawaiian village.  To me that was a good value, even if not technically maximizing my cost.  Even with the skim on Vistana, I can see it being beneficial for quite a few owners to trade, and one advantage of the scale is that they might have a better shot at incentivizing weeks owners at the desirable Vistana properties to trade with DC.  It may not be the cheapest solution, but simplicity can be attractive to some owners.


----------



## bazzap

Dean said:


> It's just a guess but I suspect the best you can do with St. Kitts with one week purchased is an OS Platinum week and NOT an OV or GV.  In Aruba 4075 points would not have met the qualifications to do so because of the dollar limits but with price increases this might have changed.  I get the impression St. Kitt's has been a little more lax in that area possibly due to being more difficult to sell than Aruba?


I would probably choose to go with a Spanish week rather than a St Kitts week for any suitable deal, not least because St Kitts weeks by comparison have both higher MFs and lower points allocation when electing them for points.


----------



## ocdb8r

bazzap said:


> I would probably choose to go with a Spanish week rather than a St Kitts week for any suitable deal, not least because St Kitts weeks by comparison have both higher MFs and lower points allocation when electing them for points.



What are the Spanish weeks going for direct from MVC these days?  We have been planning to pick up and Aruba week once they sort enrolling Vistana weeks with a purchase...but would be equally interested in Spain.


----------



## Gemini Chica

bazzap said:


> I would probably choose to go with a Spanish week rather than a St Kitts week for any suitable deal, not least because St Kitts weeks by comparison have both higher MFs and lower points allocation when electing them for points.


In my experience you need to spend a minimum of 16.500€ or equivalent to enrolled 1 external week, not a great deal when I hear of people in US being allowed to enrol multiple weeks. I will be interested in what you find out!


----------



## bazzap

ocdb8r said:


> What are the Spanish weeks going for direct from MVC these days?  We have been planning to pick up and Aruba week once they sort enrolling Vistana weeks with a purchase...but would be equally interested in Spain.


Friends bought a Gold week in Spain last Summer for £13-14k (I can’t remember exactly), so some $17K at current exchange rates, to also enrol one ineligible week.
I would probably be looking at Platinum week(s) in Spain to enrol multiple ineligible weeks, but waiting to hear back on exactly what deal they will offer.


----------



## MICROZE

It could just be salespeople using scare tactics to get me to buy in a panic.

However, at the last 3-4 presentations I attended [including from corp. over Teams] we were told that "Hybrid" will no longer be offered once the final rollout of the merger is done.
At last weeks presentation, I was told that Vistana owners will be offered a price to enroll [which could be north of $20/DCP] and hybrid would not be an option.
Anticipated soft rollout could be 2 months away [May/June].

Since we are at 20K-DCP [Weeks/Points] I asked the lady from corp. "what do I gain by purchasing any more" since we just purchased in Oct-2021 with the assurance that our last purchase would count toward the enrollment of our Vistana weeks. Lets wait and see. 

She also informed me that Marriott would be creating at least 1 more level above Chairmans-Club.
She said we should try and get to 25K-DCP.
I asked what if Marriott decided that I needed to get o 35K for that new level.
She rationalized that Marriott was unlikely to set the bar 10K-DCP [@ $20/DCP = $200K] above the current Chairmans-Club [15K-DCP] as that would deter people from attempting to upgrade.

Beyond that everything she mentioned seemed like total sales BS and was almost all inaccurate.


----------



## dioxide45

MICROZE said:


> It could just be salespeople using scare tactics to get me to buy in a panic.
> 
> However, at the last 3-4 presentations I attended [including from corp. over Teams] we were told that "Hybrid" will no longer be offered once the final rollout of the merger is done.
> At last weeks presentation, I was told that Vistana owners will be offered a price to enroll [which could be north of $20/DCP] and hybrid would not be an option.
> Anticipated soft rollout could be 2 months away [May/June].
> 
> Since we are at 20K-DCP [Weeks/Points] I asked the lady from corp. "what do I gain by purchasing any more" since we just purchased in Oct-2021 with the assurance that our last purchase would count toward the enrollment of our Vistana weeks. Lets wait and see.
> 
> She also informed me that Marriott would be creating at least 1 more level above Chairmans-Club.
> She said we should try and get to 25K-DCP.
> I asked what if Marriott decided that I needed to get o 35K for that new level.
> She rationalized that Marriott was unlikely to set the bar 10K-DCP [@ $20/DCP = $200K] above the current Chairmans-Club [15K-DCP] as that would deter people from attempting to upgrade.
> 
> Beyond that everything she mentioned seemed like total sales BS and was almost all inaccurate.


Well, they claim to have done a soft rollout yesterday. Not much new information though other than some marketing signage at the sales galleries. I highly doubt there will be a $20pp price level any time in the near future. Perhaps several years away. I think your BS detector was working pretty well...


----------



## Steve Fatula

The concept of a level above Chairmans seems like a potentially good idea, but the bigger problem was Chairmans not really having much extra over the level below it.


----------



## ljmiii

MICROZE said:


> However, at the last 3-4 presentations I attended [including from corp. over Teams] we were told that "Hybrid" will no longer be offered...


There are of course no guarantees, but it was in 2016 that I was first told that "Hybrid" sales would soon be discontinued.


----------



## sunski

So has anyone completed one of these deals since March and if so are you willing to share the details or link me to a post where this has been discussed recently.
TIA


----------



## Wanderlustgrl

sunski said:


> So has anyone completed one of these deals since March and if so are you willing to share the details or link me to a post where this has been discussed recently.
> TIA



it ends on the 15th. We did it last year but the pts required were higherlast year. We considered enrolling a week we are taking from my aunt but we like the week and we are already chairman so we decided not to do it. One week was 2500 pts two was 3500 and 3 or more 5000


----------



## frank808

3 to 7 weeks required a 5000 point purchase. If enrolling 7+ weeks you will be required to buy more than 5000 points.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DRH90277

sunski said:


> So has anyone completed one of these deals since March and if so are you willing to share the details or link me to a post where this has been discussed recently.
> TIA


We participated in the deal and bought 5,000 VCP's and enrolled 7 weeks to true up our vacation portfolio for the kids to use when we're gone.  There is not much to say as the terms are pretty fixed at buy 5,000 points (with a nominal discount from list), and some Plus Points as an incentive.  I still have mixed feelings about the deal as our portfolio is pretty robust and we can do about anything "subject primarily to the shortage of good quality reservation access through points."  Reliance on week owner deposits to fill my point reservation requests is a big problem for me and I think MVC is taking advantage of us. 

So, they hyped the Vistana/Weston/Sheraton deal which is nothing to me as any noticeable access to weeks and benefits to MVC owners is at least 3 years out.  I don't see the Trust ever having enough "better inventory" (from existing MVC program or in Abound) to meet the demand using points.  They are simply letting us "make do" with older stuff and the resorts are aging.  The Vistana deal does not seem to change this.  Answer this - Ten years from now will the Abound resort choices be better or worse than they are today, and will there be enough inventory to satisfy the demand?

I probably would have improved our position more by spending the money on more great resale units.

Good luck.  I suggest you just call a salesperson for the embellished story.


----------



## sunski

DRH90277 said:


> We participated in the deal and bought 5,000 VCP's and enrolled 7 weeks to true up our vacation portfolio for the kids to use when we're gone.  There is not much to say as the terms are pretty fixed at buy 5,000 points (with a nominal discount from list), and some Plus Points as an incentive.  I still have mixed feelings about the deal as our portfolio is pretty robust and we can do about anything "subject primarily to the shortage of good quality reservation access through points."  Reliance on week owner deposits to fill my point reservation requests is a big problem for me and I think MVC is taking advantage of us.
> 
> So, they hyped the Vistana/Weston/Sheraton deal which is nothing to me as any noticeable access to weeks and benefits to MVC owners is at least 3 years out.  I don't see the Trust ever having enough "better inventory" (from existing MVC program or in Abound) to meet the demand using points.  They are simply letting us "make do" with older stuff and the resorts are aging.  The Vistana deal does not seem to change this.  Answer this - Ten years from now will the Abound resort choices be better or worse than they are today, and will there be enough inventory to satisfy the demand?
> 
> I probably would have improved our position more by spending the money on more great resale units.
> 
> Good luck.  I suggest you just call a salesperson for the embellished story.


Thanks.  I'm not really interested in more points either and the addition of Vistana is not a big draw for me either.  I'm mainly doing it just to have the flexibility, especially if my kid wants it when I'm no longer able to use my Ownership. I have multiple weeks I'd like to enroll, mainly GRC at Tahoe so that might be slightly different.


----------



## sunski

Thanks.  I guess I'm still a little confused if this deal ending soon also includes Hybrid or even if anyone has been able to get other resales in with a hybrid purchase of if it's only the Hybrid week that gets enrolled.  I've read so many posts, I'm losing track


----------



## Dean

sunski said:


> Thanks.  I guess I'm still a little confused if this deal ending soon also includes Hybrid or even if anyone has been able to get other resales in with a hybrid purchase of if it's only the Hybrid week that gets enrolled.  I've read so many posts, I'm losing track


My understanding that the resell hybrid week would count as one of the seven but otherwise it would be an option if you met the minimum requirements to enroll. This could either be the 5000 points or minimum spend such as an Aruba week.  Generally speaking buying a week to enroll is a better short and long-term option than just buying the points.


----------



## sunski

frank808 said:


> 3 to 7 weeks required a 5000 point purchase. If enrolling 7+ weeks you will be required to buy more than 5000 points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Hi Frank
I think I tried to send you a pm because from what I've read, you also own GRC tahoe and have done both a points purchase and a weeks purchase to qualify your resale weeks?


----------



## sunski

Dean said:


> My understanding that the resell hybrid week would count as one of the seven but otherwise it would be an option if you met the minimum requirements to enroll. This could either be the 5000 points or minimum spend such as an Aruba week.  Generally speaking buying a week to enroll is a better short and long-term option than just buying the points.


thanks Dean
 I'd prefer to buy a week rather than points. Does anyone know if the enrollment with a weeks purchase is only offered during this same time frame March-September? And I think I've read that people have purchased weeks (Aruba/Spain) from corporate but elsewhere I thought I read you had to purchase from that location directly? With or without being there?


----------



## sunski

I'm pondering the rationale of doing these promos only over the summer.  Wouldn't you think that summer is the busiest season for the sales team anyway with most people still traveling during these months at least in US and Europe?


----------



## DRH90277

sunski said:


> Hi Frank
> I think I tried to send you a pm because from what I've read, you also own GRC tahoe and have done both a points purchase and a weeks purchase to qualify your resale weeks?





frank808 said:


> 3 to 7 weeks required a 5000 point purchase. If enrolling 7+ weeks you will be required to buy more than 5000 points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk



We had some additional weeks that I would have liked to enroll but they were purchased recently and didn't qualify.  If you wanted to enroll more than 7, the answer is buy more points to get the additional enrollments.  We only bought the 5,000 points to get the 7 enrollments and that was quite a premium to pay for just enrollments.  

Remember, this offer is over in a few days.


----------



## Dean

DRH90277 said:


> We had some additional weeks that I would have liked to enroll but they were purchased recently and didn't qualify.  If you wanted to enroll more than 7, the answer is buy more points to get the additional enrollments.  We only bought the 5,000 points to get the 7 enrollments and that was quite a premium to pay for just enrollments.
> 
> Remember, this offer is over in a few days.


It varies, they often make exceptions. You have to have the right guy who is willing to push for the option.


----------



## Dean

sunski said:


> thanks Dean
> I'd prefer to buy a week rather than points. Does anyone know if the enrollment with a weeks purchase is only offered during this same time frame March-September? And I think I've read that people have purchased weeks (Aruba/Spain) from corporate but elsewhere I thought I read you had to purchase from that location directly? With or without being there?


The program is usually the same but not always exactly the same dates. One can buy a week or multiple weeks and there is a minimum dollar spend to do so. Sometimes it actually starts earlier in some locations, like Aruba and St. Kitts. It’s usually cheaper than buying the points and the These tend to be much cheaper as well if one buys high-end weeks.  Last I saw it was cheaper to buy Saint kitts than Aruba. At times Spain weeks have also been cheaper.  Aruba reps can also now sell Saint Kitt weeks.


----------



## JIMinNC

sunski said:


> I'm pondering the rationale of doing these promos only over the summer.  Wouldn't you think that summer is the busiest season for the sales team anyway with most people still traveling during these months at least in US and Europe?


It’s not always just in the summer. We enrolled our two resale Hawaii weeks with one of those packages in Nov 2020 while we were at Crystal Shores. That one though may have been due to them using that promo to boost sales during Covid travel disruption.


----------



## sunski

Thanks everyone.  Does one have to buy directly from the Aruba/Spain locations or can the corporate office sell you these weeks too?

Anyone with a GRC Tahoe know if you always need to pay the $5000 enrollment fee in addition or is that negotiable?


----------



## frank808

sunski said:


> Thanks everyone. Does one have to buy directly from the Aruba/Spain locations or can the corporate office sell you these weeks too?
> 
> Anyone with a GRC Tahoe know if you always need to pay the $5000 enrollment fee in addition or is that negotiable?


The $5K was optional. Now it is mandatory when buying DC points.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean

Each location can sell their own where applicable. Aruba can sell st kitts. Internet sales can sell most but I don’t think they can sell Spain. For fractionals you can enroll year round. Can enroll fractional by buying qualified weeks but the spend amount is higher. I have an Aruba contact if you’d like it.


----------

